# J-Boat Fishing Reports



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem Reservoir !!7:30am!!-3pm $25 dollars entry fee $5 going to big fish!* Payout scale depends on the turnout of Boats! Going to be a blast!!!!!!

Arrive at the gates at 7am for registration. 
Dont be late!
*Dont Forget $5 for Parking FEE at Ramp*

Here is the list so far.
1.Merrick & Brian
2.Pruitt
3.Robby
4.Cameron
5.Joboo
6.tater17
7.K Martin
8Lonny & Jack
9.lonnys buddy One of these two (10 or 11) is two old
10.lonnys buddy old men that are GOOD out there!
11. GIGL9
12.Mason & Roy
13.Roys Dad
14. Derrick Gardenia
15. Zack Cagle
16. Ryan/Senko
17. Ranger 360V
18. Matt Scott


----------



## ugabowhunter

sounds good to me. i'll be there. you gonna bring krispy kremes or sausage biscuits???


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Breakfast*

I have already nominated you as the Food distributor! Which includes breakfast and a packed lunch . Oh yeah for those that enjoy coffee UGA and myself nominate Cameron as the coffee getter! But minus one of them cause i dont drink coffee that much!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Better Yet*

We could all gather at Pruit's Home and have breakfast there! Do i have and i's on that matter? So that will help you UGA all you have is to pack our luches


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> We could all gather at Pruit's Home and have breakfast there! Do i have and i's on that matter? So that will help you UGA all you have is to pack our luches



I will be there @ 5:30 for that breakfast 

I have put a new pot tournament trail together that will have tourny's on Lathem, High Falls, Horton, Varner & Yargo.

Check it out at:
http://www.gajonboat.com

I hope you "Yankees" will come down to the big fish lakes. 

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Yankees*

I dont think we are called that its well what would you call it....Mountain Hoojers...Oh yeah there are big fish in lakes around here but i would have to agree about varner though. Are you sure 5:30 will give all of us enough time to eat? Heck  I gotta idea, Lets just camp out in his front yard. We can do a bon fire to stay warm...Then  i think it will be time to dig our own graves!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Very funny!!! I'm sure my wife won't mind.Just watch for the birdshot flying!!!!


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> I dont think we are called that its well what would you call it....Mountain Hoojers...



Hill Top Hill Billys? 

Look at the monsters that Randall and Adam caught today. He has a thread on here.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

very impressive


----------



## joboo

I just hate that drive to Varner. But I need more time on that lake so I can compete this year in SJBA. We always get our butts kicked on that lake.(Even after a trip with Randall.)
Ok, so I don't have to bring coffee or food? Yall need to hold these tourneys 6 days a week.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I heard joboo that you were bringing the Hooter girls and the after tourney spread. That's the only reason i signed up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Bring on the hot wings cause i bet it gonna be cold!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Meal Tickets:*

I tell yall what... I ve got a special going on  I will sell everyone that comes to the tourney a meal ticket for 25 dollars and heres what is includes...Breakfast from pruit! But watch the bird shot it tends to be a little peppery. For lunch You need to talk to Cameron, (Sandwiches will be fine with me).  And now for the grand finally! Jobo will take each and every one of us out to Hooters for wings! I think it sounds fair.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Oops cameron your the coffee distributor! UGA Brings the wiches! I prefer ham n turkey on wheat....whatlyahave whatlyahave whatlyahave!!!


----------



## Cameron197

I'll bring the coffie as long as we can pull the water right out of the lake. I want to see how well Cherokee/ Dawson counties water is before treatment


----------



## ugabowhunter

if work will hold off, i'll be out there bright and early tomorrow morning. any else gonna fish lathem tomorrow? i need every minute of practice out there i can get before feb 17th.


----------



## ugabowhunter

merky,
how many folks you got so far? anyone else besides the ones that have responded on here? i am trying my best to get others to fish the tourney, but truth be known, i just don't have many friends so, i probably won't help the cause of increasing entrees.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

I probably will not even prefish before the tourney! You sound like me with no friends! 7 boats from GON so far and maybe 2 others will be there, then i still need to call a buddy of mine that has in the past brought 10 boats with him before.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I had another pair confirm with me today that they'd like to fish so i told them okay. Hope you don't mind. Would love to fish but i gotta work this weekend but i will definately fish some before we go out that weekend.


----------



## starvin

send me the W's   Who, when, where, whats the cost?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Boats*

There is 11 Boats! Keep em coming boys...Going to be a fun day!
Pruitt Better have those big buiscits sounds like alot of mouths to feed!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I hear ya!! Sounds like we might get a nice pot going. I'm gonna ask my neighbor Kyle ( he's the one in the house right across from the gate ) so maybe we might have some more. Some poor sap is gonna go fishing that day thinking he'll have the lake to himself. It is February of course. Would love to see his eyes when the lots all full!!!!!!


----------



## joboo

Anyone else going to Lathem on Sat? I am trying to decide between there and Varner. My son won't go and I hate going out there by myself.


----------



## dslary

*Getting started*

Are you guys doing a pot tournament or just a friendly get together.  I haven't had a decent boat in 20 years, but last weekend my wife put her foot down and made me buy a new Triton VT17 at the boat show.  It won't get here for another 5 weeks but then she'll expect me to get out of the house and go catch some fish.


----------



## joboo

Dslary, this is a little of both. But Lathem is an electric motor only lake. Your still more than welcome.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

joboo, from the pictures i'd go to Varner. Check out Randall's thread


----------



## joboo

AD, I didn't take your advice and spent a long day (7 hours) on Lathem. Not one bite! Tough day, should have went to Varner.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Good Day*

Had a great day on carters my avatar is a 4.6 lb spot caught sat with my wife. Here is also a striper that was caught but i do not think that the scales were correct. It wasnt very long, but its gurth was big. Still not the Wall Hanger!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Stripe*

Anyone know the lake record at Carters? I heard it was 32lbs. If so i should have took it get weighed officially! DOOPE!


----------



## ugabowhunter

fished lathem saturday. it was cold, never did warm up. got on a good bite early, but it just stopped around noon. never had a bite afterwards. looking forward to the 17th. hope the weather is good for it.


----------



## Cameron197

Hey, it's time to start working on Sandy Creek you only have 19 days untill blastoff of the HVBA 2007 season. I think I will be back on the water Sunday if I can get the plywood cut for the decks, Wired, livewell plumed, and tackle organized  

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

i know i know, i should be on sandy creek, but i like lathem better. i should be able to get out on sandy creek at least one day this weekend though, hopefully two days. let me know when you're gonna be out there cameron, and maybe we could meet up. you finished with that boat yet?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*UGA*

Your kidding? The bite stopped at noon? It usually is when the bite really picks up and i start culling! Ya need a good noon pattern to pick up those kickers. Keep digging they are not hard to figure out around noon...


----------



## ugabowhunter

nah, i ain't kidding. the last time i fished it i got on a good bite around lunch and then it stayed on til we left. saturday confused the heck out of me. just when i thought i had finally figured lathem out, they shut off. but when they're on, it sure is fun.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Theyre there!


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> you finished with that boat yet?



NO NOT EVEN CLOSE.   I hope to get it by Sunday.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Hey Merck, nice fish. UGA, i bet it was cold on Lathem. Sat in my livingroom looking at the lake shivering. Naw, just kidding!!!! Had to work. Lathem is weird sometimes but always fun. I've gone out and caught fifty one day. Next day, same pattern and nothing. Guess i'm stubborn. Can't wait to meet you guys. Sometimes i feel like an internet geek sitting at home with no friends.


----------



## Double D

*just got one*

just got a jonboat - if I can get the trolling motors on - might come join in the fun.  

Will let you know!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney*

Hey just as long as you and UGA dont bump Heads ! I hope that you get everything going in time for it. Good Luck


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney*

Ok the men that are going to fish please send me a PM so i can keep track of everyone please. 25 days til the blast off! I am already pumped for this tourney! Boys best be getting that practice in now! I would also like to get some feedback from some of yall.  We had mentioned last year about getting a tourney together when the time changes. We would like to do a split day tourney! We will have blast off at morning then meet for lunch at a designated area, take the weight from morning and then go back at it again, then taking the total from morning and afternoon! I think it would be a challenge since it would be an all day tourney! Give some Feedback.


----------



## gonnawin

where excactly is lathem lake?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

It is at Dawson/Cherokee County line, Off of Yellow Creek Rd.

Here is a link with pics of the lake.
www.crystalfalls.info/


----------



## olered

Me and my buddy would like to join yall I guess an old ugly v hull will be ok.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

The more the better!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

yeah man, i am looking forward to it. i am working on getting a 82 # motor for my boat this weekend. i will really be able to fly then!! geez, i might be able to hit 5.5 mph! hopefully, my dad and i will be out there saturday morning, and more importantly, saturday around noon, for some more practice. i don't want merkywaters to get all that pot money that easily. anyone gonna make it out there saturday? i would fish there sunday too, but i reckon i need to practice a bit on sandy creek before hvba starts. those sure are going to be some fine biscuits pruitt is gonna have for us. i like a little hoop cheese on mine!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Who the heck gave out the food assignments around here? If you guys think i'm gonna fatten you up so yall can fish comfortably, well then. Wait a second. Evil plan #1. Biscuits with a special little additive so you may last about an hour on the water. Hope the bathroom is unlocked. I wouldn't do that or WOULD I? There is money involved you know!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

pruitt, since merkywaters is gonna take all of our $, i think the least he can do is provide some sort of pre or post tournament refreshments. don't you agree?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

He's gonna get the biggest biscuit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know about you, but maybe some of the good ole #8 beverage, ice cold, would suit me just fine. If thats not your cup of tea, we can make arrangements. Just so long as he provides is fine with me.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

What time are you going out there Saturday? My brotherinlaw, who's gonna fish with me in the tourney, and I are gonna work on my boat. However, might stop in and say hey.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Oh yeah, to fit in with the great MERKY, should i change my avatar from my boy to a picture of me? I'm not as ugly as he is!!! I KIDD!!!!!! Gotta talk some trash before we finally get to fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Beverages?*

What kind of beverages would you guys like? Water? OJ? Apple Juice?


----------



## kmartin

*bringing a kid*

how do you boys feel about me bringing a 7-year old along with me and my fishing buddy to tag along? he won't stop begging me to go but i need to get some feedback on that. let me know.


----------



## Cameron197

kmartin said:


> how do you boys feel about me bringing a 7-year old along with me and my fishing buddy to tag along? he won't stop begging me to go but i need to get some feedback on that. let me know.



I don't see a problem with it but is Mericks Tourny so he would have the final say. He would have to were a PFD all day.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> What kind of beverages would you guys like? Water? OJ? Apple Juice?



I agree with Ad, good ol #8 beverage.


----------



## ugabowhunter

pruitt,
won't be making saturday morning, gotta work, maybe sat. pm or sunday i'll be there though. as far as the beverage, i prefer the #8 beverage in the light format, but ice cold.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Excellent. Tell you what, you guys handle the early morning stuff, and i'll handle the post game party. UGA, light? You want to borrow my daughter's Tweetybird pole? Just messin with ya! Also MERK, I told you earlier that i found another team. Well, the guy called me today and said his partner's father wants to get in it too! So, if all show up on my end, that makes three teams. How many total do you have commitments from including my group? Sounds like we might have us a good ole pot going. UGA, if i get enough done on my boat Saturday, i might fish some Sunday. Will know Saturday in the p.m.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

you guys all asleep tonight?


----------



## olered

Me and a buddy will be in the tournament.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

hey that's great. If everyone shows up who says they are, it will be a great pot tourney. Do you fish lathem a lot?


----------



## Cameron197

I'm not going to know if I'm going to make it until a few days before the "gathering"


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Dude, why not? You are one of the guys i'm looking forward to meeting. Would be a real bummer if you can't.


----------



## olered

To tell ya the truth I have never fished it. I hope to here in the next couple of weeks me and a buddy are thinking about starting one of the Jon boats trails, but haven't decided for sure we were just looking for a pot tournament to fish. I am on the lookout for a cheap Jon boat right now I have an old V-hull but its about as stable as a surf board.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Yeah Cameron you have some major responsibilities! Im jokin. Do what you need to, would be great if you could make it!


----------



## Cameron197

To make a long story short. I might have to be at the Ball park for a Board meeting and work day. Jason and Richard will probably bring the boat up if I can't make it so, you still will have another boat. But, I'm trying to get it rescheduled for Sunday instead.

Cameron


----------



## ranger1977

Merrick, did you think this thread would spill over to three pages?  'cause it DID  I hope you have a lot of boats and I hope ya'll catch every keeper in the lake to weigh-in, big sacks bring people back!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

with the wind tomorrow, i probably won't be fishing lathem or sandy creek. maybe i could slip out of work a little early today . the tourney sounds like it will have a good turn out.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I was gonna ask you if your were planning to try it tommorrow.  I'd sit here and watch you get blown all over the lake. Good decision, bud!


----------



## Cameron197

Yea I was going to call UGA this morning when I got up to see if he wanted to go to Sandy Creek today, but when I heard my big wind chimes making a very loud ringing I said "No, I'll stay home and work on the boat."

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

you made a wise decision young buffalo!!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

what an awful day. hope the 17th or the 10th ain't this bad. i hate the wind.


----------



## TJBassin

Fished Juliette Tournament today. Wind was awfull. It did not stop fish from biting. 22 boats fished with 19.92 pounds for first. 7 pound big fish. The wind can be your friend.


----------



## ugabowhunter

i agree the wind can be your friend, but not in my little ol boat. i'd be afraid of flipping over into some cold water!! how did you do in your tourney? you oughta come join us at lathem, but i think it is a heck of a drive from milner.


----------



## TJBassin

Had four fish at 11.70 pounds. We fished out of partners boat with a Ray electric motor. It is equal to a 6 horse gas motor. How far is Lathem from Milner at a guess. Never know we might show up.


----------



## ugabowhunter

if milner is down by barnesville (i think it is), you're looking at about 1 hour 45 mintues, but it is a little over an hour for me. the lake is northwest of cumming. 4 fish for 11 pounds is a good sack for today anywhere.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Watched whitecaps on lathem today. Sure looked cold


----------



## MerkyWaters

*2-17-07*

19 days til the big day! Looks like this cold may change alot of everyones patterns, possibly mine too!!! Na just kidding. My pattern will pretty much stick the same year round out there!  Top water and grubs!  Try it may work....in a few months!  UGA you might have went out there in the wind, the better that you can fish in it out there the better your chances of being on pattern will be, because the wind is always BAD on that lake! Just to give you men a few ideas of how im fishing....I have three locations that i am fishing all day and thats it....Even though i might move a little.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Bait!*

I hope everyone will be taking it easy on me that day i will be having a newby to the lake with me...He may not do that well....But he fishes the one thing that i think will produce our kicker if hes on his bite that day! For me im throwing 2 baits all day long! One bit of advice to everyone....seriously.... Fish what you have confidence in and stay with it....ALL DAY... I promise you it will work...


----------



## ugabowhunter

what a coincidence! i am fishing the same three spots as you! we must have similar patterns. j/k .  

seems like lathem stays windy, but 30 mph gusts might just flip my little ol boat.

i agree about the confidence factor. i have found what i think will produce out there and i will fish it all day. what is it you ask? pink roostertail!


----------



## Cameron197

Yall just wait!!!! If I can get up there I will wear all of yall out with just a bare hook! I want the money the I gave Merick back!!!  I'mm just lucky that my boar will outrun yours so I can go from place to place and have a few min to get all of the keeprs out of there with my Dayglow Orange Rooster Tail!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Special "Bate"*

No dont you two lie!!!! Its a Silver or Gold Panther Martin in a 1/16 size!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Ranger*

Eric i think then that nobody will be coming back to the lake to fish anymore....There are few big sacks that have come out of that lake! 9lbs. being the biggest ive seen come out of there not saying they aint there just hard for the average fisherman! Thanks!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

You know if we had as many people view this thing to come and fish this tourney i would be in a lot of trouble...(too big of a crowd) Just dont forget guys to PM me to let me know if your fishing!


----------



## ugabowhunter

i was thinking the same thing. with this much interest, maybe you oughta start a lathem series. i'd love it. about 19 days left and i am excited. i will be there rain, sleet, or snow next weekend, unless i got to work, for some much needed practice and to test out my new 82# motor! it was mentioned earlier, but are we really going to  at pruitt's house later??


----------



## ugabowhunter

Cameron197 said:


> Yall just wait!!!! If I can get up there I will wear all of yall out with just a bare hook! I want the money the I gave Merick back!!!  I'mm just lucky that my boar will outrun yours so I can go from place to place and have a few min to get all of the keeprs out of there with my Dayglow Orange Rooster Tail!!!



cameron, i reckon we oughta race when blast-off comes. got a new motor on the back now. seriously thinking about painting some flames down the sides of the jon boat. i betcha it'll do 5.1 mph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double D

*how far?*

How far is Lathem from Gainesville, GA?

looks like just on the other side of Dawsonville?

I'd love to make it - just don't know if I'll have my trolling motors hummin' by then.

here's what I got so far (w/out the merc on back)


----------



## ugabowhunter

lathem is about 35-40 minutes from gainesville. just take hwy 369 over ga 400 and turn right on old federal road and right on yellow creek road and right on shiloh church road. 

boat looks nice. you oughta come joins us. 

if you need to buy a trolling motor i got a 46# transom mount in good shape.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*motor*

UGA how much you want for the motor? I need one for my front! Mine is old and raggedy!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Double D*

Nice boat Double D. Looks like your ready for some electric waters! Hope you can make it. Im sure everyone will enjoy that day. I have a few ideas that i am going to run by everyone when we all get out there. I have been thinking about running some schedule tourneys out there and maybe a few other places! At lathem during the longer hours i would like to put on a split day tourney. From gate opening til Lunch(around 12) then start back at 1 and go til gates close for final combination weight! I think that would be a great challenge for everyone including myself! Feed back guys...


----------



## CollinsCraft77

If it pays, i'll play. Looking forward to it. Hope like wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty it warms up more than these last couple of days. Merky, did you get my pm about the guys who told me they were going to be there?


----------



## Cameron197

What kind of commitments do you have?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pruitt*

I did not recieve any PMs from you in a while, I remember you saying that your neighbor was going to show up. Is that still standing. Going to be fun guys 10's or not! Fishing is Fishing out there. Cameron remembers, Having to break the ice off of the rods and line on the last tourney out there! Still an awesome day! GertRDone


----------



## Cameron197

I guess that I will make this post 4 pages long!!!
It looks like I will get there. 
Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Cameron*

Congrats cameron u just set a record for me! 4 pages Long of nothing but  Hockey! That usually happens alot around me!


----------



## ugabowhunter

how come we ain't got one of those "sticky" things for this thread yet that keeps at the top of the page?  what, 5 pages and 93 responses? oughta be worth a little special treatment, right? mods ?

anyone gonna fish lathem this weekend? i'll be there saturday and sunday i hope. i won't have partner saturday. anyone want to pair up? merky?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Evening gentlemen! Uga, I might get to go Saturday. Not sure yet. If we get any weather tonight it will throw my schedule back a day. Hey, I look forward to this thread every night when i get home. Couldn't care if we went twenty pages. Would rather **** with you guys than watch American Idol among others.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Hey Merk, not sure on the neighbor yet but I've got commitments from myself, of course, and two other boats.


----------



## ugabowhunter

pruitt,
i am like you. i enjoy shootin the bull with everyone. and usually, i don't like people. , but i enojy this bunch 

i am even starting to like all these little m&m's you can add to the thread.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

my wife asks me how can someone so unsociable such as myself can spend every night talking to guys i don't know. I just told her i found a better class of people. Still haven't tried the m&m's yet but maybe oneday.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i think i'm gonna grab my bass on the wall, go to glamour shots, and get one of them pretty pictures for my avatar so i can look at least as good as MERKY!!!!!


----------



## Cameron197

I wonder if I cam make my son's 1.75 lbr look like a monster?

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> my wife asks me how can someone so unsociable such as myself can spend every night talking to guys i don't know. I just told her i found a better class of people. Still haven't tried the m&m's yet but maybe oneday.




a better class??? man, who were you inmates with earlier in life? 

no, i understand. i spend most the day working my rear off
and cussing at humanity, at home though, i become a bass fishing computer nerd. still doesn't mean i like people though. there are some sho'nuff idiots out there!


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> i think i'm gonna grab my bass on the wall, go to glamour shots, and get one of them pretty pictures for my avatar so i can look at least as good as MERKY!!!!!



you reckon glamour shots could airbrush your pic so you could have a little but of dirt on your chin like merky has?

i hate kidding with him, cuz i know he's gonna kick our rear on the 17th and he ain't online to defend himself.


----------



## ranger1977

adpruitt2 said:


> my wife asks me how can someone so unsociable such as myself can spend every night talking to guys i don't know. I just told her i found a better class of people. Still haven't tried the m&m's yet but maybe oneday.



Dittos, pruitt  The first time my wife saw me on this site, she read what I was reading, looked at me and said, "so it's basically a chat room for rednecks."  I said," well, I guess some people on here are rednecks", and started typing a reply to another thread.  She's cool though, if she wasn't pregnant she'd go fishing with me Sat.  Merrick, I didn't mean to highjack your thread


----------



## CollinsCraft77

we just need to continue this even after the tourney. I feel the same way UGA. It's better to talk about him now so when he gets up in the morning, he'll be all fired up. Looks like he needs to grow it out a bit. Just too perty!!! My wife tells me to trim it down so that i can look respectable and clean, like MERKY!!! Actually, the cool thing will be when i finally get to meet ya'll, it will be like i already know you. And Ranger, the more the merrier!!!! This can eventually be the "SEINFELD" thread. Huge, successful thread about"NOTHING"


----------



## CollinsCraft77

hey, not only have we broke the 100 reply mark, we've been viewed over 1000 times. Not bad for basically five or six people shooting the bull. All hail the great Merkywaters!!!!!!! I still plan on beating you though, with a little luck. and a few prayers. and a few, well you fill in the blank!


----------



## Cameron197

That pot is mine, all mine!!!!

yea right, like I have a chance!

Looks like you guys up there are about to get rocked. All that we are expecting is ice. Looks like I will be on all day tomorrow with nothing to do.
 

At least I can work on the boat if I have power
Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

You never know. Would much rather have snow than the ice. Wanted to try and fish Saturday but if i miss work because of the weather, it will push me back one day so i will not be able to. But if i get to play with the kids some then that will be good too!!!!


----------



## Double D

*one day*

I'm going to get to fish with you guys - please continue this stuff.  

I don't know if I'll be ready to roll by then due to coaching duties and all keeping me from getting the boat ready but would like to get a chance to meet ya'll soon. 

I remember the first time i ever fished with some woody's guys - my wife was like, are you sure - they could be serial killers.  I told her not to worry - most are serial hunters and fishermen but not killers


----------



## CollinsCraft77

funny!!! I live right across from the lake and my wife goes" I don't want all these people knowing where we live!" and i was like "babe, most of these guys would love to live here!"


----------



## Cameron197

Well AD, Merick, hows the weather up there? I've got a little ice forming on the trees, schools are closed but I guess that I will go to work. We only need a total of 123 post to make it the mist post on s single thread in the fishing section. I don't know about the rest.

Looks like we might make it with all of this **

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

We got some snow up here, some sleet, but now i looks like rain. I've got to go to Turtletown, Tenn. to finish the HVAC rough on a house. Will probably wait a few before i go. A few degrees cooler and we could have had some fun. Now, it looks like we got a slushy mess, although pretty. Why can't we get this stuff during deer season?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Total **!!!*

  You know i woke up this morning and was suprised, well not really it dont snow in GA anymore! Actually had a pretty dang good bit of Slush Ice Everywhere, Roads, Trees, Porch....bla bla bla. And of course i sucked my gut up and and went on in to work as usuall! Hey Cameron i tell who you can ask if that 1.5 lb fish will look good.......UGA his avitar was actually 1.6. I will let everyone in on UGA's and mine little secret if you want.... Hold it way away from you! But not too away dont want to make it obvious! People can tell when you trying too hard! Just be modest!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

great advice!!!! Definately a pro level move


----------



## MerkyWaters

*GA Jon Boat Tourney*

Hey Cameron what counties are all the lakes in? There isnt any memberships due for this trail? If that is the case then i may fish some or maybe all of them just have to wait and see how things go. I am trying to save money for my vacation this summer gonna be awesome, going to charter out a boat all day! Then i think a few of my family members may be going to Texas to take mossy horns aka Elvis!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Cameron*

Sorry i forgot to mention that i was talking Your Tourney trail that your putting on...figured you would understand what im askin though


----------



## Cameron197

Well you know where Lahtem is, High Falls is almost to Macon, Horton is in Fayetteville, Varner is in Covington and Yargo is in Winder. I'm working on trying to get one boat in J-Bait at Horton this year if a non-qualified team wins Horton but I don't know if it will happen or not.
Cameron


----------



## joboo

Guys, 
It's Thursday night and I am still in a Dallas hotel. I am missing all of the excitement in GA with all of the snow and ice today. Did anyone get out fishing this week? I will be back Friday and on the lake Sat and maybe Sun. How's the fishing?????


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo,
hopefully i will be there saturday and sunday, but i don't know. just found out today i might have to got to L.A. for the weekend   if i stay in town i will be there saturday and sunday preparing to whoop up on the field on the 17th. let me know if you can make it.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Curiosity Question to everyone. I have not fished the upper end of the lake for almost 2 years now and have wondered how the waterfall has been for anyone? The last time i was there i caught alot of short fish! There are a few places that i could just drop anchor and catch them all day long! I was just curious about anyones reports from up there. If you dont wanna share thats fine. The good thing everyone can catch fish there in almost any way possible. Feedback guys.


----------



## Cameron197

Merick, I caught 2 short fish there last spring in our Feb tourny there on a Wordons Timber Tiger. The only place I know to get is was Franklins in Athens and that was last year. You can get them on line but you have to search them.
My new spot is around the marina on the lake. I found a ledge about 20' off of the dock behind that huge house that they are building that I will work alot this year.

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

So no one knows about this waterfall? Cameron that is a great spot there is a creek channel a little further out that is in 30 ft water with that old brown tall grass along the edge of the creek swells. Have caught a few there! Havent fished it in 1 yr. That place is better in summer! Think COLD!


----------



## ugabowhunter

anyone going to make it tomorrow or sunday? if all goes well, i'll be there both days all day.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Hollis Q. Lathem Tournament "New Rules"*

New rules posting!!! This is the last weekend to be fishing up there cant fish past the 4th on lathem til tourney!!!!  So get it in now UGA! just joking! My brother in laws cousin has been wearing them out! Went 3 times this week and im going to tell everyone he is the one to be watching out for! He fishing with my partner from the last tourney! They really know the lake well. I have only beat them 2 out there before! But people of faith lets pull together. Hey tell you truth wouldnt care if i caught 4 1lb fish just the experience everytime out there is amazing! Good luck UGA get on that pattern!


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> So no one knows about this waterfall? Cameron that is a great spot there is a creek channel a little further out that is in 30 ft water with that old brown tall grass along the edge of the creek swells. Have caught a few there! Havent fished it in 1 yr. That place is better in summer! Think COLD!



Yea, saw it to. I like the old road bed when you get right past the power lines before you get to the falls post spawn / summer. Looks like a promising place.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> anyone going to make it tomorrow or sunday? if all goes well, i'll be there both days all day.



Lets go to Sandy Creek sunday morning for a little while. I should have it ready to go tonight/ tomorrow.

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

cameron,
i'll be there sunday morning. sent you a pm about it. 

question: why is it to hard to find a male friend that likes to fish and doesn't suck at it? i ain't gay, but i'd rather fish with a dude than a girl.

also, the last three times i have fished, i have caught at least 8 times more fish than the person in my boat. i ain't saying i am that good, they are just that bad.


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> the last three times i have fished, i have caught at least 8 times more fish than the person in my boat. i ain't saying i am that good, they are just that bad.



Jason is about like that when we go to Varner. He has never caught a clump pf grass there. But I can't buy a fish at Stone Mtn. 

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

but then again, what part of the last 120 post on this thread ain't? Well I guess the I have gotten to the point to where I can start cutting plywood and screwing it down! I should get it done tomorrow night and (well I guess tonight now)  will probably go to the Creek Early Sunday morning. I'm going to put pics up when I get it done.       
I must be tired. I just keep going on & on & on & on & on & on & on & on & on & on & on & on.

Good night, I'll talk to y'all in the morning 

You know, this is fun using all of these smilies!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

fished today and caught 28. best five would have been around 10 lbs!! what a day on lathem. fished by myself also.

just kidding. i got blown around like a kite out there today. actually, i got scared a couple times on the way back in. i think i will be getting a more substantial boat soon. there had to be some 25mph gust today. water temp was 44 degrees. saw one other boat out there.


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> saw one other boat out there.



I bet i was Merick


----------



## CollinsCraft77

UGA, did you catch any? or at least did you get any bites?


----------



## joboo

Ok, except for UGA, did anyone else get out there? I am back home from Dallas and getting the boat ready for tomorrow. Its gonna be cold!!!!! Thinking I might skip Lathem for some striper action on Lanier. Anyone else going out tomorrow?
If anyone has not been to a Cabelas store, you need to see this place. I have stories for ya.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

gotta work in the a.m. and of course football in the p.m. Hey, does anybody on here have any recommendations on fishfinders? What works best for you. I've got a cheap one but i'd like to invest in a really good one. Not one of those $2000 ones but let's say from 250 to 500. Whatcha think?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Pruit look under sale and swap. Lake Hartwell has a sweet color graph for sale for 100 bucks. There nice! I just bought an on board charger from him for the jonny! UGA no it wasnt me i worked today! But hey that wind aint going to get any better! Them cold keep pushing thru and will till spring time! Looks like what i told will happen you need to figure out how to fish in that wind. I hope the weather holds out for us. If not i will reschedule to a different date, even though i am so pumped for it!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I want the most detail i can get. I fish blind 90% of the time so when i here you guys talking about ledges and roads and such, all i can do is remember them from when the lake was filling up. My is really only good for depth. By the way, I've caught bunches at the water fall. That's where i take my boy if we aint chasing them schooling.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

By the way, i was in Wallyworld today in the fishing section and was looking at lures of course. Have any of yall fished with those new soft lures, forget the company, but you know the ones that look like bream and minnows and such. Are they a gimmick or have any of you caught fish on them. I didn't buy any but was curious.


----------



## joboo

AD, are you talking about the new swimbaits? I like them but not much luck.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i guess. Made by Berkley, maybe? Look pretty cool but you know how that is sometimes


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> By the way, i was in Wally-world today in the fishing section and was looking at lures of course. Have any of ya ll fished with those new soft lures, forget the company, but you know the ones that look like bream and minnows and such. Are they a gimmick or have any of you caught fish on them. I didn't buy any but was curious.




Swinbaits are better for lakes with larger fish. Not the minnows up there.  I love them from now through the spawn for the big ladies on Varner.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Are you saying lathem doesn't have any big fish? Probably not in any great numbers yet. They make smaller sizes, i presume for smaller fish. I was wondering if they were any good. What sizes, colors work at Varner?


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> Pruit look under sale and swap. Lake Hartwell has a sweet color graph for sale for 100 bucks. There nice! I just bought an on board charger from him for the jonny! UGA no it wasnt me i worked today! But hey that wind aint going to get any better! Them cold keep pushing thru and will till spring time! Looks like what i told will happen you need to figure out how to fish in that wind. I hope the weather holds out for us. If not i will reschedule to a different date, even though i am so pumped for it!!!





i agree with ya merky, the wind ain't going to get any better b/w now and the tourney. the cold don't bother me at all, but that wind on my little boat really does a number on me. heck, i had my life jacket on on the way back to the ramp! not sure how long i'd last in 44 degree water whether i sank or floated, though. i need to get a boat with higher sides and modified v-hull. ended up catching a few in about 30-35 feet of water. 1 good one, the rest about 12-13." y'all take care and be safe.

robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Swim baits*

Those swim baits do work really good during the summer time out there on schooling fish! Just make sure that there is a trebble hook. UGA sounds like you have gotten on a pattern! Just stay with what your catching fish with and it will work! I use those swim baits that are all plastic looking with single hook through its back and one through its belly that is a trebble hook! Awesome during topwater action is on! 13 days boys!


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> Are you saying Lathem doesn't have any big fish? Probably not in any great numbers yet. They make smaller sizes, i presume for smaller fish. I was wondering if they were any good. What sizes, colors work at Varner?



I use the silver to look like the shad. Randall has been using mattslures bream that look lie the real thing. Only problem with them is that they cost $22.00 a piece


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Cameron*

What was you talking about fishing Cameron? I didnt understand what you was asking? Please explain


----------



## Cameron197

Hey UGA, Do ya want to bet about the final points between Team 3 & Team 4?


----------



## joboo

Well, I missed fishing today. The combination of lack of sleep (2 weeks in Dallas working hard) and 20 something degree windy weather kept me in bed. Did anyone venture out today? Sounds like there are some people who have fished Lathem before. My son and I are usually alone out there. Where did yall come from?


----------



## Randall

*Swimbaits*



adpruitt2 said:


> Are you saying lathem doesn't have any big fish? Probably not in any great numbers yet. They make smaller sizes, i presume for smaller fish. I was wondering if they were any good. What sizes, colors work at Varner?


 The ones at Wal-mart will catch fish but don't compare to a Mattlures bait in the way they look or action. Matt has a shad that will be on the market around April that is going to be the deal for guys who fish lakes like Lathem with smaller fish but still want to catch the bigger fish in the lake. They aren't going to be quite as big as the bluegill. Its going to be a 4 1/2 inch bait and I think he is also thinking about a smaller model. I am susposed to get one of the first ones made so I will post it here when I get it. I am hoping to get it in time to catch some big fish off beds at Varner with it. The bluegill works at Varner as well as the baby bass series of the Mattlures. I have also been wanting to try one of his yellow perch in a couple of lakes that have yellow perch in them. Black Shoals and Stone Mtn. come to mind for the perch. The one I do like that Storm makes is the Kickin' Minnow in the gizzard shad pattern. Its between $3 and $5. Its cheap and has good action for the price but still isn't as good as some of the others that cost more. I will throw the Storm Wildeye Shad when I am throwing where I almost know I will lose it and can't get it back. I melt notches in the tail to give it more action. I like the shad color. Nobody makes a decent priced hard swimbait that looks like a shad in its profile and action so I designed my own in a floater, and  sinker. Here is a link to a video of the one I designed. This is the floater which has both a swimming and gliding action. It can be fished slow or burned just under the surface.
http://media.putfile.com/swimbait-1 I can't wait until spring when the fish move back shallow and they will hit it better. I caught some fish up to seven pounds before it got cold on some test models of the bait that were a little different and not as good as the one I have now.I don't know if you saw this but here is a Mattlures bluegill in the mouth of a 10.2 lb Varner fish from a few days ago that my partner Adam caught. It looks like the real thing in there. I am pretty cheap when it comes to parting with my money as far as fishing equipment but I will pay for a Mattlures since they work so well. Just don't do like Adam did last year and throw it on 12lb line or a 12lb fish may take it from you.  Adam lost a fish that looked around 12-13lbs last year on 12lb line and a Mattlure bluegill. He didnt even worry about losing the fish he was just mad that it got his $22 bait.


----------



## Brine

Nice bait Randall. Let me know when they're available to purchase.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Cameron*

Boys you better watch ole Cameron he has a few things up his sleeves for that tourney! Talked to him sounds like he is going to be the stronger of everyone out there....get your pre fish ON!


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> Boys you better watch ole Cameron he has a few things up his sleeves for that tourney! Talked to him sounds like he is going to be the stronger of everyone out there....get your pre fish ON!



Thats right, and don't you forget it!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

Cameron197 said:


> Hey UGA, Do ya want to bet about the final points between Team 3 & Team 4?




 team 4 (me)=less, team 3 (you)=more.

cameron, i fully expect to get my rear end handed to me just about every week, but i can't wait for it. this will be mostly a learning experience for me, but hopefully i will be able to compete towards the end of the season.  

to answer your question, yes, i would like to bet...$100 that team 3 ends up with more points


----------



## joboo

CAmeron, Are we still allowed to fish Lathem if we wanna fish the tourny?
Randall, Are you coming???


----------



## joboo

Oops, I should have pointed that question to Merky.


----------



## Randall

*Joboo*



joboo said:


> CAmeron, Are we still allowed to fish Lathem if we wanna fish the tourny?
> Randall, Are you coming???


 I won't be able to make it. I will be on Varner that day. I like Lathem since its something different and I always seem to catch a bunch of fish even if they are mostly smaller but its hard to leave Varner when the big ones are biting.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*New Thread*

I am going to start a new thread after this tourney so we can all keep up with each others Tourneys and just Fishing Bull! Would yall be interested in it? Oh yeah that what i was saying about not being able to fish before the tourney was just a joke! Fish ON! IF i had the time i would be up there wetting the hook and breaking the ice off! But personally the fishing for me hasnt changed much (lets hope)! Randall i was hoping you could make it!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Why don't you just invite Roland Martin, Van Dam, screaming Mike and the rest of the pro's. Cut  some of us amatuers a break!!!!!!! Definately all for keeping the thread going. Think i'm gonna fish Sunday. How bout yall?


----------



## Cameron197

joboo said:


> Cameron, Are we still allowed to fish Lathem if we wanna fish the tourney?
> Randall, Are you coming???



I guarantee the Merrick will be out there on Friday night as late as he can. That is a decent sack in your aviator. When did you get into those at Varner, what was the total weight?


----------



## Cameron197

Where is everybody tonight?


----------



## joboo

Cameron,
That messs of fish is from Varner. I booked a trip with Randall to learn the lake. Best investment I ever made. Now I can stay competitive with the guys in my club. Check him out at Fish Atlanta.


----------



## Cameron197

joboo said:


> Cameron,
> That messs of fish is from Varner. I booked a trip with Randall to learn the lake. Best investment I ever made. Now I can stay competitive with the guys in my club. Check him out at Fish Atlanta.



Oh trust me, I've been out with the Guide God before. Took me out 3 weeks before the 2nd to last Varner TX and went in there weighing in .5 lbs more than him for 3rd place. 

That was the best HVBA record yet. Just can't wait until Sat morning at Sandy Creek. I'm ready to get it on!!!


----------



## joboo

We fish SJBA but my son and I might try to hit a few HVBA tournys this year. (just to get more competitive time on the water) How is that group to fish with?


----------



## Cameron197

joboo said:


> We fish SJBA but my son and I might try to hit a few HVBA tournys this year. (just to get more competitive time on the water) How is that group to fish with?



I haven't fished with any other clubs but I like the guys we fish with and all of the lakes are closer by then SJA and LWB. We have a good shot at J-bait this year. Should have a better showing than 11th last year. Going back to the basics and not trying "new" things.
Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

Here is the list so far.
1.Merrick & Brian
2.Pruitt
3.Robby
4.Cameron
5.Joboo
6.tater17
7.K Martin
8Lonny & Jack
9.lonnys buddy     One of these two (10 or 11) is two old
10.lonnys buddy     old men that are GOOD out there!
11. GIGL9
12.Mason & Roy
13.Roys Dad
14. Derrick Gardenia
15. Zack Cagle
16. Ryan 

Tell me if i am missing anyone. There are still about 6 people that do not know yet. 
Keep em coming boys! Less than a Week away!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Fishing?*

Double D, T.J. Bassin; are yall going to make it?


----------



## joboo

Looks like it will be a good turn out. I better hit it this weekend and catch up on the winter pattern. I am falling behind the fish this year. I guess I will have to rely on my partner(son) to get me back on the fish. Man, to be 20 years old and know everything.
Ok, almost time for Lost. Talk to yall later.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Merk, i've got two more teams. Mason Waters and a partner Roy. Second team i've been told is Roy's father and a partner. P.M. you


----------



## Cameron197

I'll check out and see if anybody is thinking about coming up there from HVBA on Sat. I'm waiting to see if I have a babysitter for sat 'cause the old lady is throwing a baby shower for a friend. Should know something tomorrow.
Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Robby,
Have you been fishing Sandy Creek lately? If you have, PM me and fill me in. It looks like I will not make it out there Friday like I wanted to, but I'll have the boat in the water on Yargo late Friday. Not going to do any fishing, just testing everything out. My luck I'll be up all night fixing things I over looked and be sleep-fishing Sat.  Got most of the deck done tonight  and should finish tomorrow night.
Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Heads UP!*

Better watch it boys. Lonny and Jack have gone to prefish Lathem today! Called em and talked a few minutes, said they were catching some 2lbers! Boy howdy if that happens i will be giving money! Well overall we all know how people act about....."well i caught some 2-3 lbers today..." Which really means at Lathem, 
"Caught a bunch of 11 in fish with two going over 1lb! " Get pumped up boys one more week!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Have some fun*

Now that we have seen the list...Lets have some fun and vote on who will finish what place out there. 
Here is my top 5 

1.) 10 or 11 whicever one is the old men
2.) Lonny and Jack
3.) Me and Brian (i usually come in around 3 always)
4.) UGA
5.) Pruitt

ps. sorry Cameron and rest of crew! just my thoughts!

Big fish going to Lonny and Jack! wait and see!!!! (I have seen them weigh in a dead 4.5 bucket during this time of year! We gave a hard time about it being dead though)


----------



## ugabowhunter

merrick,
i appreciate the ranking, but i'd bet i will be in the lower half of the field. i can't find the big fish out there (only 2 so far) and there is also a horrible memory of me pulling up to the last lathem tourney with NADA in the livewell. i will bet all locals will finish in the top. i have only fished that lake 5 times and will be ecstatic to have 5 over 12 ". if i get skunked again out there, part of the winner's pot will be a fully rigged 14ft jon boat, cuz i will quit!!!! 

been gone for a couple days and i sure do miss this stuff. looking forward to it.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Me top 5????????????????? Dude, are you out of your mind? I haven't fished that lake during the winter ever. I'm a warm weather fisherman. I'd like to change that but its the truth. I'm only in this to meet you guys. If i catch a fish i'll be happy


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Fun*

Well just for fun lets take a guess at the top 5...


----------



## Cameron197

1. Merrick
2. Me
3. Robby
4. Ad
5. I don't know the other guys but I guess the guy that Merrick says is so good.
Should have the tax return back and will have my seceret weapon onboard then. 

Oh, by the way. I got the fishing Yahat done about 20 min ago!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

1. Old men you mentioned
2. Merrick
3. A local
4. A local
5. Cameron
6. Pruitt
7. Me


----------



## MerkyWaters

*North Ga Open*

Hey Cameron count me in on that one! It will be my B-DAY!  What more than a better way to spend it on the lake!


----------



## kmartin

i'm a local. use to ride 4 wheelers on all that land that they drounded. i'm not much of a winter fisherman myself but i've been on that lake before and couldn't throw my line in quick enough. had a day that me and my fishing buddy got so carried away with trying to keep up with the bites i got hooked by 4 of the 6 trebble hooks. ouch! it was well worth it though. fun times!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Anybody that puts me in the top ten is on crack. Period. You boys can have your fun with that. I'm not gonna touch it!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Ad*

Where is your FAITH Pruitt? The reason why i chose you cause your home is right on the lake....that should be your stompin ground! #1 #2 reasons for success while fishing... Confidence! and of course Confidence! 
Im going into this tourney knowing that i have a strong bait they will hit year round (largemouths)! That is all it will take whether or  not i get lucky thats a different story!

Top secret: Not naming names...but ive heard of a 4lber caught this week with some 3lbers off of a Deep diving crank.
I cant get confortable with those deep diving ones. I like my plastics, but if they hit those swimmers i will through em!


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> Where is your FAITH Pruitt? The reason why i chose you cause your home is right on the lake....that should be your stompin ground! #1 #2 reasons for success while fishing... Confidence! and of course Confidence!
> Im going into this tourney knowing that i have a strong bait they will hit year round (largemouths)! That is all it will take whether or  not i get lucky thats a different story!
> 
> Top secret: Not naming names...but ive heard of a 4lber caught this week with some 3lbers off of a Deep diving crank.
> I cant get confortable with those deep diving ones. I like my plastics, but if they hit those swimmers i will through em!




Top Secret: I am going to get my butt whooped! 
3-4lbers!
heck, i have a hard enough time getting a fish over 3/4 lbs. I would love to see a heavy weight from lathem. i know the bigguns are in there, but it would be quite a feat to put together a sack with multiple 3-4 lb fish. looking forward to the tourney. i hardly even have thought about tomorrow's tourney @ sandy creek. i am going to try and fish sunday at lathem if anyoen wants to meet. supposed to be good weather.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Fish*

Shoot dont worry i cant put together a big sack, biggest ever had out there was in the summer that topped the scales at 9.27 lbs.


----------



## tater17

*tournament*

how many boats do you have confrimed on coming next sat


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Hey Tater*

Look at thread 162! Thats how many are going to fish as of today...can change!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*UGA*

Well lets hear UGA how was the fishing out there for the past two days? I would have tried to make it this weekend but we have church and well i had to purchase a few things to be able to spank everyone with! I wouldnt care to catch a single fish all day just wanting to have fun.


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> Well lets hear UGA how was the fishing out there for the past two days? I would have tried to make it this weekend but we have church and well i had to purchase a few things to be able to spank everyone with! I wouldn't care to catch a single fish all day just wanting to have fun.



Robby caught and weighted 2 for 3.32 lbs. Jason and I got skunked.


----------



## ugabowhunter

new projection...i will finish dead last. fished lathem today for about 4 hours. no fish. not even a bite! now what do i do? guess i will try the same thing i did today next saturday. just hope they will be there then. i am puzzled regardless, i am looking forward to the tourney and meeting everyone. it oughta be a blast. 

on a positive note, i finally got to the watefall today, sure is pretty.


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> Well lets hear UGA how was the fishing out there for the past two days? I would have tried to make it this weekend but we have church and well i had to purchase a few things to be able to spank everyone with! I wouldnt care to catch a single fish all day just wanting to have fun.



lathem was slow for me today. 
sandy creek was good yesterday. landed two, had one around 3lb get off at the boat while i was trying the sling him in, and lost a darn good fish first thing in the morning. never saw her, but she pulled like a mule. what surprised me was all the fish we caught were in 3-4ft of water.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

uga, what pattern are you trying over there? And yes, the waterfall is pretty. I've caught a good many back in there. Fatherinlaw landed a 7.5lb largemouth last summer to the left if your facing the falls, about 10ft away from them. I wanted to fish today but i worked for a few hours and spent the rest of the afternoon getting my gear ready for next week.


----------



## joboo

Hey guys, made it to Lathem today. Slow fishing for me. Ended up with 4. Total weight...about 6 1/2 lbs. That won't be good enough for next week.
It's gonna rain this week so when the water stains up it will probably get warmer. Hopefully the fish will get more active.
41 degrees this morning, 49 when I left at 4pm. I did see something chasing baitfish in the middle when I left. Are there any hybrids or stripers in there?


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> Lathem was slow for me today.
> sandy creek was good yesterday. landed two, had one around 3lb get off at the boat while i was trying the sling him in, and lost a darn good fish first thing in the morning. never saw her, but she pulled like a mule. what surprised me was all the fish we caught were in 3-4ft of water.



Heck, the lake deepest is 20' by the dam. Should have stayed up there with you and Joel instead of running up and down the lake. Mike caught all of them form the ramp up. Oh well, Had fun anyways. Looking forward to Saturday.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

no hybrids or stripers are in there. Could have been the spots but i've never seen them do that in the winter, joboo. Was any of yall wearing an orange sweatshirt or coat? Watched someone heading across the lake this morning from my couch and the orange was glowing.


----------



## ugabowhunter

pruitt,
i saw the fella in the orange shirt but it wasn't one of us. heck, i reckon i saw joboo too, just didn't know it. sorry i didn't recognize ya joe! i saw you at the ramp. looking forward to next saturday.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*17 Boats for Lathem*

Boys i heard some rough news...Havent fished there lately but brother in law has and well his bite is my BITE... UH OH!
Well if Joe says he can catch 6lbs in 4 fish I would have to say without a doubt hes got it! I dreadin it for Lonny not being on our normal pattern has me stumped...But I think i might be able to get on them out there! Just going to keep on my pattern!!!!! Going to bring the camera to the tourney to take some pic to post on here when we are done! ( Probably to look and laugh at how small the final weigh in will be!! My guess will be less than 5.80 sat.)


----------



## olered

Depending on the weather to see if I will fish or what. If the winds are up and its cold its gonna be a no go for me. I know im a wuss, but my little v-hull will turn into a ski boat when the wind starts whippin out there.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

last i heard it was supposed to be decent weather Saturday. High in the low 50's and sunny. Now that might change. I'm laying out of work today and i'm gonna go fish. Anyone want to try it with me?


----------



## ugabowhunter

anyone find similarities between lathem and lanier this time of year? they seem similar to me. i was just wondering.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

lots. You working today?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Big Vs. Small*

I have tried many times to relate that lake with a bigger lake but it has been to wish washy. Just remember the sun pattern. That is without a doubt the most Important factor to Lathem! Got all of my stuff to finish the hunk of fiber this week! Going to put some more weight in the ole Titanic! adding 2 more bat. charger + more weight! So blast off might be a little bit slower!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

sun pattern?


----------



## Cameron197

Allright, The Hardy Boys have got a 12 point lead on me going into our next lake, Oh yea, Thats Varner. I hop you guys bring your "A" GAME there. I don't see a win, But we will do better there.  As far as Lathem this weekend You might have me there.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

you need to be there. I'm getting ready to go right now over there and fish a little. will report(lie) later.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pruit*

Jack and Lonny are out there right now! Watch em like a hawk and keep us updated! They have been on something that they havent been told me about! Should be a white fiberglass boat!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Well, i didn't see any white boat. There was a young guy and an older guy in an aluminum boat, they drove a dodge ram, grey in color. And there was another boat. Guys pulled it in a Nissan/Toyota with a red trailor. That was all i saw. Didn't get a bite on my experiment so i will be going back to what i know best, which aint much. Water temp was 44 to 45 and for that lake, the water is stained.


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> and for that lake, the water is stained.



Oh so you can only see 10' down instead of 12'


----------



## CollinsCraft77

no dude, you can't see down two feet, i'm not lying. Reckon it's turning over? probably not but i promise you its stained


----------



## Cameron197

ImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummy, I knew that golf course would hurt it. It will actually help it in the long run by getting it more fertile, but the stain will be around until the grass gets a good hold this summer.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

yeah, i was surprised. I went out and tried some spoons. That stunk. First time i've ever tried them. I'm sure they'd work if i knew what i was doing


----------



## Cameron197

Find them with youe graph. Get on top of them, Let it flutter down and slowly raise it and let it fall again. Make sure you can sitll feel the spoon or you will mis some strikes. I'm going to try it there Sat and see how it works if I can get 5 in the boat early. Use it to get the bigger fish. 
Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

my graph really stinks. definately need an upgrade. Tried to set it today but its out of date i fear. Trolled around the main lake and couldn't ever get a FISHY symbol to blip/ Good for depth and temp but thats it


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Dodge*

Was that Dodge Green maybe? They said they caught a sure enough good sack! I will post some pic of their fish they caught tonight! Boys they are going to be tough!!!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Advice*

Little advice: Leave the spoons at Home! Stick to your basics from what i heard that is working! If you can find some Man Made Brush stay on it....thats an assumption!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i'll believe it when i see it


----------



## CollinsCraft77

their pics that is


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Uh oh*

Brace yourself here is some of there fish from today on Lathem!!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Where are they? Looks like what i saw today, nothing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ranger1977

I've seem 'em.---HOGS---That one on the left is at least 4-4 1/2lbs.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

wish i could see what you guys were looking at


----------



## joboo

UGA, was that you Sat stopped before the ramp switching batteries when a grey expedition with a ghetto jon boat pulled up? That would have been me.
Everything thing that hit Sat was a solid keeper. They were on a pattern but the location wasn't consistant. It didn't work on all of my spots. Must be that mysterious sun theory that we all want to hear about.
Who was supposed to bring the coffee Sat?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lonny n Jack*

 Here they are The one with the big then smaller is 5lb and a 2-3lber the other two are 4-5lb. That is what i have been told out there!!! Boys i may be calling in sick THURSDAY and FRIDAY just to figure em out!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Looks Fishy*

*I think they came from another lake!*
They sure do like to pull legs sometimes...Atleast im going to hope!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Joe*

Cameron is in charge of the coffee that morning...I think after seing those fish i might need a really large cup!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> UGA, was that you Sat stopped before the ramp switching batteries when a grey expedition with a ghetto jon boat pulled up? That would have been me.
> Everything thing that hit Sat was a solid keeper. They were on a pattern but the location wasn't consistant. It didn't work on all of my spots. Must be that mysterious sun theory that we all want to hear about.
> Who was supposed to bring the coffee Sat?


 
yeah, that was me. again, sorry i didn't recognize ya. i am going to fish the same way i did sunday for the tourney. i know the fish are there. i am going to just anchor and probably fish just 2-3 spots all day. speaking of spots...those are some sho nuff magnums lony and jack caught. i have been catching largemouths lately out there and hope to do the same saturday. deep, slow and small on structure, that will be my pattern. as far as the coffee...i might prefer some cold ones instead to drown my frustrations when i get skunked! still, i can't wait. y'all better watch it though. the old 14 ft tracker was hauling butt at blastoff last tournament.    just ask cameron.


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> *I think they came from another lake!*
> They sure do like to pull legs sometimes...Atleast im going to hope!!!


 
the first pic, with the big and small fish, that bank behind him can only be in one place on lathem, i think. that means he is close to standing timber when the picture was taken. i only know of one spot on that lake where that red clay bank would be in the background. then, again, it could be lanier. merrick, you know where i am talking about?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Not lathem. I know the lake to well and i can not only tell by the red clay bank but the shape of the shoreline on the second picture. Nice try i reckon. Also, the water on lathem is stained and was much rougher than that. Remember, i was there today.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I guess that's why i didn't see their vehicle.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Though, i'd love to be wrong with the size of those fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spaceman

*Spots*



MerkyWaters said:


> *I think they came from another lake!*
> They sure do like to pull legs sometimes...Atleast im going to hope!!!



Hey Merky, What did you catch???
Be honest!!!!
NO LEG PULLING


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> Not lathem. I know the lake to well and i can not only tell by the red clay bank but the shape of the shoreline on the second picture. Nice try i reckon. Also, the water on lathem is stained and was much rougher than that. Remember, i was there today.



upon further review...i agree with pruitt. there is not enough topography along the tree lines in those backgrounds. tree line is too flat. whew, i was really concerned there for a second. heck, i am still really concerned after getting skunked sunday.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Weather for saturday is 20's to start and a high of 49. Chance of snow ( a slight possibility for Saturday night ). Still too soon for the snow forecast they say but it's gonna be cold. I don't think its gonna take much to win this thing. The guy with the lucky bite is gonna be the winner. The treeline jumped right out at me and i was there today and never went past the spill way so i didn't see these guys. Whew!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

merrick, whatcha reckon...lathem or not on those pics?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pruitt*

They were in that dodge truck today...Them fish sure were huge....Jack sent them to while i was at work....that sure is getting me worry about saturday....I know i cant pull any 3-4 lb spots like that. The biggest spot caught there by me was 2.5 maybe....Largemouth though has been around 3.5lbs. If they caught them there then we are in a world of hurt sat....Dont get discouraged boys...Fishing is Fishing!!! Still going to be fun!!!! Looks like the weather might even be good for us! Sun Factor!!!!

Dave: I didnt catch these spots, My brother in-law and his cousin caught them today!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

What the @#$%$%$ is this sun factor your talking about?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*New Bait*

Tell me what yall think of this picked it up at BPS this weekend think it may work! 
The silver speck next to it is a quarter.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*LATHEM NO DOUBT!!!*

I know without a doubt that it was Lathem, Pruitt!!!!!
That bank is up near that house on the upper end of lake. Not toward the waterfall to dingy there but the other direction...Pruitt uradumyuradummyuradummyuradummyuradummy...they said they seen you pull up and put in they watched you...they were in that Dodge pickup truck that you seen! But boys that Sun Factor may hold out for me!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Possible. Looks like the real thing. But a spook looks like nothing and they hit them. Try it out and see but i like it


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Your stupid!!!! how could they be there and see me pull in? Besides, the lake is not that wide there. I thought you fished the lake before? Should be easy to take your money. I was worried you had a clue but now i know better. I would take you off your top ten immediately. Ask them what color boat i've got if your so sure!!! JEEPERS CROW!!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

boys, this sure is fun, but i got to go to bed. tonight, my wife called this site my other woman. she says that i am going to "get on my other woman now." i wish it was that easy! 
honestly, i don't care where those fish were caught, it don't change my plan. i want to fish, maybe even catch a few, and hang out at the weigh-in. i just love being on the water and being with folks i can tolerate. y'all take care.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Going to bed now. MERK, if you need directions to the lake i'll be glad to give you some. If you need to meet, you can follow me. By the way, the tourney's Saturday. $25. Oh yeah, remind everyone $5 parking for the lake!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Well!!!*

 I know what produces those largemouths....And it aint what i showed ya...so dont ya worry...its on!!!  I know what i can produce out there and i can easily well actually blind folded, and still finish in the top 3!!! Thats how well i know that lake...neighbor to it or not...it dont scare me none!!!


----------



## senko77

Is it ok to bring a partner?  Is it 25/boat or 25/person

I will most likely be there

-Ryan


----------



## Cameron197

Ryan,
come on. It's $25 a boat so 12.50 a person if you have a partner. Missed you Sat at "Mudhole" Creek. There were some really good fish weighed in. Hope to see ya Sat.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> Cameron is in charge of the coffee that morning...I think after seing those fish i might need a really large cup!!!



Dang, I have to dontate to thoes guys and bring to coffie as well. Better go rob a bank!!!


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> y'all better watch it though. the old 14 ft tracker was hauling butt at blastoff last tournament.    just ask cameron.



Yep the ol' fishing yacht can't keep up now. Got my ego hurt and now looking at 25 mph on electric


----------



## Cameron197

Jason has now been on this new job for about an hour and a half.  He went to ZOOM yesterday and filled out an application and they told him to be there to start pouring this morning  his hours are - 5:30 - 3:30 Monday - Thursday leaving him Fridays to pre fish for me.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Cameron*

Is that your fishing partner?
If so i need to see if he can get his hands on some worms at some deals for me. Only one particular style and one color!!! Keep checking the list cause i keep updating its on the First Thread. Now we have 16 boaters!!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney*

If we have over 15 boats there at ramp sat then the scale will be 45/30/15/10. Just wanted to smoke it over with everyone so please give feedback. 
Man im PUMPED!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I say 60/30/10 but i really don't care cause i'll be donating Saturday. Fixing to go to the BPS. Will talk to yall tonight!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

i need to amend my rankings. i got faith in geiger to place in top three. he proved this past weekend at sandy creek he can sho nuff perform. says he likes lathem a lot, too. look out for him boys...locals included. he might be a sleeper ! i think his name is something like gigl9 on here.


----------



## joboo

This is starting to get serious. Sounds like yall are trying to win this thing. I thought we was donating for some pork shoulder to BBQ in the parking lot and talk about fishing. I didn't know we would actualy be fishing. 
Any one going to BPS for the pre sale Friday night? Since my wife is  a BPS points member she got the invitation and said if I am good she would take me as a guest. She might even buy me something.
 I better stock up on my super secret, guranteed fish catching baits to keep up with you guys.

BTW we are up to 9 pages!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

How the $%#$#$% do you get one of them sticky things? We are kicking the snot out of the first two threads in replies, like 2 to 1. Isn't that what's important?Participation? By the way, just dropped another boat load of money on my PLAN B lures tonight. When will it ever end. Hey UGA, my wife thinks some of you are my other woman! It's a coverup she says. Yall better be good looking when we meet for all i'm having to put up with.


----------



## Cameron197

joboo said:


> This is starting to get serious. Sounds like yall are trying to win this thing. I thought we was donating for some pork shoulder to BBQ in the parking lot and talk about fishing. I didn't know we would actualy be fishing.
> Any one going to BPS for the pre sale Friday night? Since my wife is  a BPS points member she got the invitation and said if I am good she would take me as a guest. She might even buy me something.
> I better stock up on my super secret, guranteed fish catching baits to keep up with you guys.
> 
> BTW we are up to 9 pages!!!


Yea, I should be there. I can't believe tha I speend over $1000.00 a year for the last 3 years


----------



## MerkyWaters

*4 DAYS!*

Gigl9 that was a good sack at Sandy! Pretty sure though fish like that at Lathem are FAR AND FEW!!! UGA is got it almost figured out. Just hope my 3 spots are still available with all them high speed  Jboats!!! Thats fine if your there, Like Pruitt, I have PLAN B!!! I know that no one will be around Plan B!!! Then when i get back my spots will be open!!! Thats the thing about that lake i love fishing right after someone has warmed *the fishing spot* up for me!! Again i think its the confidence thing! I know that i can catch the one whoever was there couldnt catch!! THATS IT!!! Oops i spilled my secret...


----------



## MerkyWaters

*P.S.*

That smiley leading the pack will be UGA!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*GIGL9*

You a local around Lathem?


----------



## GIGLM9

*Lathem Tournament*

I was a bit surprised by the Sany Creek win.  I have fished that lake probably 15 times and never caught more than 6lbs.  I do fish Lathem alot, but like everyone knows it is hard to get the big fish.  I have caught some 3lbers. but my partners usually get the biggest fish at Lathem.  I hope Jason can produce the big ones like he did at Sandy Creek.  I will not predict anything, just hope to get a limit with a few decent ones.  I am looking forward to it.


----------



## joboo

Cameron, beleive it or not, my wife buys more stuff there than I do. She picks out lures and worms for me based on how "cute" they are. Whats scary is, they usually work! She has me hooked on those chartruse tailed worms.


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> That smiley leading the pack will be UGA!!!



i aint so sure about that. my dad was my partner for last tourney, he might weigh 130 soaking wet. partner for this tourney will be 200 +. i know the ride back in will be slower with all the weight of those lathem largemouths 

to give y'all an idea of my partner... when he wasn't picking out bird's nests, he was throwing a 3/4 oz chartreuse spinner bait , right after taking off his shallow running jerk bait while we were in 25 ft of water  can't reason with the boy either. he also threw a red zoom 8" lizard. all he wants to do is fish the banks. but i love him. from past experiences there, the big fish seem to bite something out of the ordinary anyways, that's why i am bringing him. i am out of town tomorrow night working, so y'all be good and hurry up saturday. pruitt, i am afraid i might dissapoint in the looks category. sorry. til then, i will be thinking slow, small, deep and structure.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Future Tourneys for Lathem*

Would you guys be interested in a Three times a year tourny mini trail for Lathem? One being now in winter then next one will be in the summer split day tourney (longer hours of daylight where half the days weight will  be weighed then afternoon weight seperately...Then total weight for winner!) last but not least Fall Classic! Fees will vary upon how much you guys would like to pay.

When Hickory Log Creek Resevoir (Canton, GA) is built i will have four Lakes farely close to fish! I will probably start a Trail up if enough are interested...but thats years from now!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Change Language*

There ya go UGA thought i would change my profanity!


----------



## ugabowhunter

sorry, merky. the mods might have gotten me there, not you. i deleted the thread after thinking about it. it might hurt our chance of getting a sticky.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Last Post Before Shut Eye!*

Boys Hope you have got your better halves something for Valentines!! Sure wouldnt want to not see there sat because you forgot to run to wally!! 

Might be able to get a good bit of boats! Going to call tom a guy i know that has last year during our June tourney had 12 boats with him!!!! That would be overwhelming!!!!!!!!!!!!28 Boats. That would be a Good Payout! Over $300 for first place!! Big fish would be over $100!


----------



## GIGLM9

*Merky Waters*

When is Hickory Log reservoir expected to open?  I have not heard of this lake.  How big will it be and will it be open to out of county residents?  Sorry for all the questions, but if it will be anything like Lathem I can't wait!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Imagine*

A $100 fish that weighs 2.4 lbs!!!!! I think i could do that!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Hickory Log*

Yep even better than Lathem i think.  Alot deeper! with more stumps vs. at lathem they have all the under growth(small pines and crapplings). I work for the City of Canton so i get to keep a closeful eye on the project. Trying to get some projects together to make some man made structure out there before they flood it. www.hickorylogcreek.com
Take a look at it. Only problem is that it will take about a year to get it full, Engineers wont allow them to simply fill at once. It will be the largest NonFederally Funded Lake!!! The ImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummy is....160ft? tall i think!!! Pull it up and take a gander going to be KEWL!!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*UH OH*

:        They showing rain for sat now!!!!!!!With snow mixed!!!! DANG      

http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/30107?dayNum=4

I like Fox Fives forecast!  http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/myfox/pages/Weather/Forecasts?pageId=9.3


----------



## Cameron197

joboo said:


> Cameron, believe it or not, my wife buys more stuff there than I do. She picks out lures and worms for me based on how "cute" they are. Whats scary is, they usually work! She has me hooked on those chartreuse tailed worms.



Hey Joe, I might have to follow her and get the cute things that she picks


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> They showing rain for sat now!!!!!!!With snow mixed!!!! DANG



That will be my deciding factor. If it's FOX5's I'll be there, Weather Chanels, most likely not. I guess that we will have to see.


----------



## Cameron197

GIGLM9 said:


> I was a bit surprised by the Sandy Creek win.  I have fished that lake probably 15 times and never caught more than 6lbs.  I do fish Lathem alot, but like everyone knows it is hard to get the big fish.  I have caught some 3lbers. but my partners usually get the biggest fish at Lathem.  I hope Jason can produce the big ones like he did at Sandy Creek.  I will not predict anything, just hope to get a limit with a few decent ones.  I am looking forward to it.



Hey Geiger, I'm just glad that I got to pick up a fish after Sandy Creek. When Jason and I got to Cracker Barrel to meet the old lady and some of our friends Jason said at least I got to hold a fish today. He said the next tournament we 0 that he does the weights and I write.

Hey I'll give you 9 of our points for $54.00 so I can get my money back


----------



## Jim Thompson

no reason to stick this thread, yall are posting enough to keep it to the top anyway, which is all a sticky does.  normally we only stick things that will be helpful for long periods of time (like the guide services) or thing for a good cause (like the ellie tourney).

yall have fun on saturday...the weathers gonna be fun


----------



## Cameron197

Jim Thompson said:


> no reason to stick this thread, yall are posting enough to keep it to the top anyway, which is all a sticky does.  normally we only stick things that will be helpful for long periods of time (like the guide services) or thing for a good cause (like the ellie tourney).
> 
> yall have fun on saturday...the weathers gonna be fun



Hey Jim I have a spot in my boat if you want to go.
Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Cameron*

I have a few boys that are interested in Fishing a few of your tourneys! The one in July will be skeptical for me cause that is my B-day!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Cameron197 said:


> Hey Jim I have a spot in my boat if you want to go.
> Cameron



give it another month and I am in.  the bite is too off and on for me right now


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> I have a few boys that are interested in Fishing a few of your tourneys! The one in July will be skeptical for me cause that is my B-day!



Bring them on. I hope to find a way to get you to Varner for the classic. I should have the other boat ready by then if you think that your trailer can't get you there. You could use it.

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Varner!!*

There is no doubt that i will be coming down there to fish before this summer! Seen too many things good from it not to atleast load up and go!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Sat.*

I hope that Saturday's weather is not going to be like it was today!!!! Im telling it was rough out there today! Ive seen from Fox 5 that the showers are going to hold out til that night then Weather Channel still screaming snow showers and rain all day!! Just keep hoping for clear weather! We have all looked foward to this tourney for a while now!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

rain or shine baby! rain or shine!! Hey , have you fished the lake in Dahlonega? Drive by it a lot but never have fished it. Heard there was trout in it. Is that true?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I think we deserve the sticky because this is helpful. Shows how a few strangers who love to fish can shoot the bull about nothing at all, do it nicely, and we only lie just a little bit. We are a perfect example for the rest of your viewers. And Merky is just too darn cute not to have his face plastered up there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Dahlanoga*

If your talking about the one past the walmart, I have been thinking about making a trip up there to go fishing. I just dont if there are any restrictions to fishing the lake. My Brother in law lives in Dawson, I will ask him. When warmer weather shows up i will be making a trip to that lake. Let you know how it is!!


----------



## Cameron197

Hey, I've been meaning to ask what the water level is like now. I know it was down back in December.


----------



## Cameron197

Has anyone been to the new Canton lake and see the dam being built? It should be about 1/2 done according to the schedule on the website.

Cameron


----------



## joboo

AD, That lake in Dville is trolling motor only. My son fishes it quite a bit. Similar to Lathem in fish size. I am waiting for it to warm up and try it myself.
Rain or snow we will be there Sat.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Had a fellow tell me it was a lot shallower than lathem. I'm looking forward to fishing it this year. Hey, Merk, where abouts is this new lake and how far is it from my house?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Less than one mile from the Home Depot of Canton! The depth that you have heard was wrong!!! I have photos of a bridge construction site going on right now that will be underwater when at full pull reaching 80 feet deep right on the bank!!!! With some drops straight up and down. Now i will say this the upper end of the lake will probably be alot shallower, but havent looked at the topos for it yet only the dam site! And its DEEP! Straight drop off points...Sounds like a WINNER LAKE to me!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i was talking about the lake in Dahlonega but your lake sounds cool. Give me some directions to it. Might take a drive and see it.


----------



## Cameron197

But I want to know about the level of Lathem.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Hickory Log Site*

"It will be approximately 950 wide and 180 feet high making it one of largest dams in the state not built by the Corps of Engineers or Georgia Power. The reservoir will fill in behind it covering 370 acres and offering 15 miles of shoreline. At capacity, it will hold 5 billion gallons of water."

Thats what it says on the website!!! That Lake will definitely be Deep!! Hopefully some good spots will come out of it!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Last time i fished lathem it was almost full again! I would imagine its at full pool once again. Doesnt matter im going to sack that bigun+5 Sat.


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> Last time i fished lathem it was almost full again! I would imagine its at full pool once again. Doesnt matter im going to sack that bigun+5 Sat.



Thats alright, I'm going to sack the lake record 11lbs I ain't going for 5 fish at .75 lbs each. No points. I'm after pure weight only. You must rember that when your fishing a pot tournament. It really changes the way you fish. Ask Geiger, Robby and myself, HVBA tournamnet you start out getting your 5 in the well and then you go after the bigger ones and start culling. It bit Geiger at "Muddy Creek" last weekend. Wins the tournament with 3 very nice fish. but falls to 3rd in points because of only 3 fish. That alright got Varner next weekend and some sho'nuf HAWGS will be in my sack!! 10+ is going on the wall.


----------



## Cameron197

Here is that crank biat that I love up there on Lathen in the spring.http://www.yakimabait.com/catalog/html/TimberTiger-NEW-p-1-c-261.html
It will not get hung up on all of the timber and I have parsonaly never had a fish break off on one. Which is odd for a crankbait.

Cameron


----------



## kmartin

what is the name of the lake in dawsonville?


----------



## joboo

AD, the lake in DV is 1 mile past the Walsmart (Hwy 9) on the right. The boatramp driveway will sneak up on you as you are driving by the lake.


----------



## Dirk

*Dawsonville???*

There is no public lake in Dawsonville, it is past the Walmart in DAHLONEGA. It is a new lake and is only about 4-5 years old. Most the lake is less than 10 feet deep. I doubt there are any hogs in there yet. It was stocked with LM bass, shellcrackers/bream, and catfish if I remember right. I wouldn't doubt that there are trout in there too though as Yahoola creek (its feeder) is a decent sized creek and is stocked with trout upstream from the lake. I have caught a few bass right below the dam, but have never fished the lake  yet. I haven't heard of any big fish coming out of there yet.

AHHHRRRGGG.....   I just contributed to the neverendingness of this rediculously long and just won't disappear POST.....   Dirk


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I knew it was in Dahlonega. Hey, it's okay to talk here. The more the merrier. Looking at the lake now. Sure looks cold out there.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*CHICKENING OUT!*

Hey pruitt   its ok it you want to wimp out...you just sit there and watch us as we fish sat! Better idea...How about that mid morning luch you could bring out for us to warm up a little!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I hear ya. I'm sitting here putting new line on, charging batteries, getting the boat ready, planning on where to start. Oh yeah, and watching the race while doing my all to fully support the sponsorship of the #8 car. I can't wait. Probably won't get much sleep Friday night. I get too darn excited. Finally get to meet you guys. Cool. I've been looking to make some buddies around here to fish with and look what i've stumbled on. Maybe we can not only do a trail tourney, but possibly start our own bass club. UGA sounds like someone i can get along well with, since we normally hate most of humanity. Just looking forward to this. I want to win, but i've gained a lot already. This will be great. Cameron, joboo, guys like that I've talked to a few times on this but hope to meet all soon. BUT PLEASE, DON'T BLAME ME FOR BEING SO GOOD LOOKING! BLAME MY MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MerkyWaters

*New update!*

Now the list is down to 5 boats due to someones Mommas Jokes!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

sent you p.m.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*NEW TIME*

THE TIME HAS CHANGED!
The new time will be from 7:30-3:30!!!!!
Sorry boys got it mixed up!! Make sure you tell everyone!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

sorry Merk


----------



## olered

Sorry boys I am going to have to sit this one out. Its too cold for me and will probably have to end up working anyway, but when it gets a little warmer I woulden't mind donating yall $50.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Too cold? Work? Where's your priorities? Just messin with ya! Heck, I'm letting my wife go and draft my Tball team Saturday morning. I've talked too much smack. Can't back out now.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Ole Red*

Shoot i forget to even put you on the list in the first place! Shoot that would have been 17 Boats...16 still sounds good to me! 

REMEMBER TIME HAS CHANGED........7:30 (GATES OPEN AT8) BLAST OFF AS SOON AS EVERYONE IS IN THE WATER.
LIVEWELLS WILL BE CHECKED.
only reason for checking them...not to say any names....but someone weighed in a fish had been dead for a few days out there in a tourney. Just wanna play fair!


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> Too cold? Work? Where's your priorities? Just messin with ya! Heck, I'm letting my wife go and draft my Tball team Saturday morning. I've talked too much smack. Can't back out now.



That's why we did it Monday and Tuesday in Auburn. Looks like we have a set of three good major teams this year and should do good  come All-star time.

Heck, If everything goes alright this year the Georgia job-Boat Series will be a full club next year. Looking at more than 5 tournaments. I don't know yet though.

Cameron


----------



## joboo

*8:00*

8:00??? Man, I should already have 3 in the boat by 8:00. 
Oh well, I guess I can wait untill 10:00 to get a limit.  Then we can run around and take pictures of everyone.

Hey, why does the forcast for Sat keep getting colder and colder? Someone is gonna freeze to death.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pre Fish*

Boy i sure would love to be able to go out tom to test a theory out of mine. If i go for it Sat. it will be all or nothing! But hey thats what its going to be about Sat.

Thinking about bringing 2 heaters for my boat! Sure would feel GOOD!


----------



## joboo

Hey Merky, If you tell me your theory, I will let you know if it will work.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*joboo*

Then it wouldnt be My Theory!


----------



## joboo

Is it like the sun theory? Cuz that worked lat weekend for me.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Sadly*

Believe it not that theory will not be available Sat. But....they has something to do with it! Enough routin around at me....What about yall? Whats your THEORY?


----------



## joboo

I guess its not really a secret so I will tell you.

Senkos in the standing timber. If it gets windy though, that might be a dangerous place to be.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*DANG*

Truthfully I am totally suprised about that. Not about the Senkos though, Good bait out there...Its usually a strong spring time bait! Never caught any on it in the winter...

I will promise you this...Us locals will not be in that timber hardly ever! Too Dangerous. Even if the wind aint blowin, I have had a few break off from bumping them!!! Very Scary!

Havent Fished in timber for 1-1.5 years now, I think that there are some good LM in them during summer time!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I wont be there Saturday much but i get back in there as far as i can during the spring and summer. Trick worms work great in there. I've been doing a lot of studying and i think that there are several different things one can do. Which one will be right Sat.? Who knows?


----------



## joboo

I know.....topwater baits. White with a trailer hook!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Theory #1*

I was told from a good friend that has a GOV. JOB that fishes regularly.... and he said...

"I dont care what your throwin sat. I just know your going to FREEZE!"


----------



## joboo

I might buy a 12volt heater for my boat on Fri. Has anyone tried those?
Too dangerous to use charcoal in a bucket of sand.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Dress like your going hunting. You'll be fine.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Hey, what happens when only one boat weighs in a fish? Do we all get a cut of the 2nd place money?


----------



## joboo

I say we use it to get some coffee afterwards to thaw out at the waffel house.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Good Question*

What does every think?

Personally....Nothing meant by this but IF i were to finish 1st then i think there should be a Skunk Rule! If only One boat catches and weighs fish then One boat should recieve the payout! 

Just a theory!!! Treat it as yourself...You catch fish you get paid! But whatever ever wants to do thats fine


----------



## joboo

I am catching fish so whatever yall decide is fine by me.

That just reminded me. I forgot to add water to my batteries. Man, its too late to go get distilled water.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i agree with the skunk rule as well as the coffee rule. Love joboo's confidence!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*TTG*

Well lets go lay down and let another day dissappear! One more day to go basically! Going to be awesome guys! Forgot to mention that I like my buiscuits with strawberry jelly Pruitt! Cameron I like my Coffee with a little cream and with sugar! UGA I enjoy 3 slices of turkey with cheese and mayo on both sides. (New dish) And Jobo I like my Ribs BBQ'ed with some warm baked beans!! 

Boy Now thats an Awesome Tourney!!
Others...Put your order to them before they shoot you, spit on it, or hock on it!!! 

Talk with yans Tom.!


----------



## Cameron197

Hey Pruitt, You run me and extension cord down to the road I'll be at the end of your driveway at 6:45 making coffee. Let me know before 5:30 today if you can so I can being the 36 cup from the office. If thats the case, Everybody bring your own cup. We will let you know tonight.
You can also call Me 770-780-7858
Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney*

Boys get ready tom about 10am and on the wind will be pretty rough i would imagine!! People that are going to be fishing in the trees better get it done early and come out before lunch, dont nee to be towing anyone in because of a tree falling through their boat! 

Cameron I was messing with yall about the food/drinks!


----------



## ugabowhunter

back in town, finally. i missed you guys   my theory is to fish the heck out of one area. it has structure from 5ft all the way down to 25 ft. i will stay on it til i get a limit from it. lure will be finesse worm, skirted grub, and maybe a dt16 rapala. there is a good chance i will get skunked b/c i refuse to move from this spot until i get my limit. anyone want to reveal thier tactics. y'all might want to allow me access to that little blue room next to the boat ramp earlier than 7:30, i got diagnosed with irritable bowl syndrome today and they are really irritated in the mornings especially after a cup of coffee and a pinch of copenhagen  i can't wait for this. looking forward to meeting all.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I'm going towards the waterfall early. That's all i got. Cameron, there is a plug in on the office outside wall. We can park at the gate and walk in there and get it started.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Morning Run*

My first thing will be at the ramp crankin to my first hole. Then im going to stop to fish a few spots...If no one is there fishing it! Then im going to try something that ive only tried one time!! Its a creek channell with a grass bed(that sedge looking grass 3+ft tall) Sitting about 30-45ft deep! After that going to throwing one thing and one thing only for the rest of the day! 

Pruitt, I have been thinking seriously about going up there just dont want to waste that much time going all the way up there! Plus its going to be so Muddy up there!


----------



## GIGLM9

*Lathem Tournament*

So is everyone reserving their spots for tomorrow?  All my spots are in the wind so it is going to be rough.


----------



## Cameron197

GIGLM9 said:


> So is everyone reserving their spots for tomorrow?  All my spots are in the wind so it is going to be rough.



I think I'm going with Pruitt to the falls.
If not I'm looking at the brush pile at the end of the ramp or the brush on the bank by the office to the waterintake.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

not reserving, just going that way. Might even go right up to them themselves if someone is not there. That could change by the morning. Who knows, but if all these boats show up, if you gotta spot to try, you better get there quick.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Merk, you got your dynamite ready? We might need it!


----------



## olered

Best of luck to all of yall I guess I am gonna have to start fishing that lake some to try and figure it out.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

thanks, we're gonna' need it i fear


----------



## MerkyWaters

*18 Boats*

Boys if everyone shows that said they would then we will Have 18 BOATS!!!! GOOD TURNOUT LETS HOPE!!!

See yall in the MORNING!!!


----------



## Cameron197

I'm leaving now for BPS. Let you know if I renewed myself up for the preferred rewards again tonight alone.

See yall in the morning.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

see ya'll tommorrow


----------



## Reminex

IF ANYONE NEEDS A PARTNER ILL RIDE UP THERE IN THE MORNING.  NEVER BEEN AND ID HATE TO HAUL MY BOAT 2 1/2 HOURS!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I've got one but i'm not sure bout anyone else.


----------



## jody7818

I've been following this thread off and on since it started.  I was wondering who actually slept in this morning due the freezing weather...???  I'm also interested in who won.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Cameron197

10 showed up Merick was to put the rusults here when he got home. He won with 2, fish his big one was 3 1/2 lbs.
Nice for Lathem

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*2-17 Lathem Tourney Results!*

Well Thanks to all the guys that showed up Sat....Everyone that did should get a PAT on the BACK, Minus the men that had HEATERS ON THEIR BOAT....Auto deduction from weight!!!!

Here is the results!

1. Merrick & Brian    4.34    Big Fish 3.27
2. Joe & Chris           3.45    
3. Lonny & Jack        2.28
4. Scott & Donny      1.96
5. Robby & Josh       1.49
6. Mason & Roy        1.11
7. Geiger & Chase    .94
8. Cameron               .89
9.Danny & William    0
10. Holcomb & Dustin 0

Thanks Guys!!! Had Fun! 
Let me know when you want another one....Maybe March!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I demand a rematch!!!!!! Other than freezing my @#$%$#$ off, I had a great time. It was very slow today and the weights showed that. Still, everyone i saw was fishing their heads off trying what they could in tough conditions. You guys that I've talked to on this thread, it was a pleasure meeting you and I look forward to fishing with you guys again real soon. Cameron, good luck at Varner. I think that's where you said you were going. Great group of guys. Proud to be a part of it. I WILL NOT get skunked next time. Gonna start fishing it every week. Can't be skunked on my home lake again. Anyway, let's keep this going!


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> Everyone that did should get a PAT on the BACK, Minus the men that had HEATERS ON THEIR BOAT....Auto deduction from weight!!!!



Rember to 6 P's of planning:

Prior Planning Prevents ImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummy (Another word for taking a leak that begins with a P!!) Poor Production!!!

I was harm all day!!! 
Had fun guys, Lets do it again. I don't think I can get up there until the Georgia Jon-Boat tourny in July due to Baseball, High Volatge Tournaments and The cruse I'm going on. I have way to much on my schedule. 

Next year is Fishing only


----------



## Cameron197

I can't believe Geiger beat me by 5/100th of a Lb today.

Oh well, I'll get him at Varner on the 24th. Can't wait!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Cameron, what's your website and tourney schedule? Will definately be there for yours at Lathem but would like to fish some other lakes too.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Pruitt, You ever fished Rocky Mountain PFA, Pretty good place!!

Whos pulling for who tom?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

#8 of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!No I haven't fished there. Let's go sometime.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Rocky Moutain*

Well lets see where this goes!!! I think thats how the last tourney started out there!

Rocky Moutain PFA, Gas Motors are allowed i think there are limitations to size

Who wants to go fish it? What month? Date? 

I thinking End of next month to maybe even into april...Just throwing some months out....Let me know


----------



## Jim Thompson

looks like a fun time, fish or no fish.  congrats on braving the wind and cold yesterday boys.


----------



## Cameron197

Glad we are not out there today. How rough does it look Pruitt?


----------



## ugabowhunter

gentlemen (if that term is appropriate),
i had a blast. want to thank merky for putting this tourney together. it was a pleasure meeting all. 

man, if we hadn't of lost those 2 5lbers we would have won. we had two bites all day, tough fishing, but like always i learned something out there that confirmed my strategy for jon boat tourneys in cold water. pick a small area of the lake that you know holds fish and fish the heck out of it. congrats to merrick's team. that was a strong fish for lathem. time to reveal your secrets now. let's do it again soon. varner for me next weekend. should be able to weigh 5, hopefully. y'all take care. 

-robby


----------



## HuntinTom

MerkyWaters said:


> Well lets see where this goes!!! I think thats how the last tourney started out there!
> 
> Rocky Moutain PFA, Gas Motors are allowed i think there are limitations to size
> 
> Who wants to go fish it? What month? Date?
> 
> I thinking End of next month to maybe even into april...Just throwing some months out....Let me know



Those are some fine lakes at Rocky Mt.  I'd love to try and make it if you do it in April...


----------



## joboo

All, thanks for a good time out there. I'll fish with you guys anytime. Hope everyone made it home safe. I thought for sure we were sitting pretty until Merky pulls out that monster. I still want to know your secret!
I am headed to Seattle for 2 weeks for work so I won't be able to fish till the SJBA opener on Varner. I expect a full report from you guys on what worked for ya out there.
Here is my schedule:
6 hour plane ride to Atlanta,getting in at midnight, hour waiting on bags, 2 hour drive home, shower, eat, the load the boat, 1 and a half drive to Varner for a 7am blast off. The 8 hours of reeling in 10 pounders. If I don't fall asleep and fall out of the boat it will be amazing. Hope I am awake enough to collect the money for 1st place.


----------



## spaceman

*1. Merrick & Brian 4.34 Big Fish 3.27*

Way to go Merrick and Brian!!!!
A lot of work and planning went into this glad you did good!!!
Let me know when the next one is!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Secrets Out*

Well to be honest I had NO SECRET sat.  My day was just like everyone elses....That was the worst bite i ever had at Lathem! Brian though....Right at the beginning pulled in that kicker! Without that one i would have been sitting with cameron! actually i would have weighed in more than him! No offense Cameron! For if i was on Varner i would be a rookie for sure...Thanks for all that showed. Hope it was as fun as it was for me, minus the bitter temps!!!! I broke ice on rod til about 1:00! Had bites all day on worm(thats my big secret, wont tell what kind!!!thats PRIVATE) but they continously spit it out...almost threw the rod in the lake a few times.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Here she is*

Here is the lake in Dahlanoga! Went by there today with the wife and well just had to snap a few for everyone to see! Not big at all, looks not as deep as Lathem but deeper than 10ft.  I am going to call the city there and ask about the fish in there and other info! Let me know if you guys wanna fish it.  Oh yeah that lake is crystal CLEAR! Thats a definite fear factor tough fishing!!! Great operation Hours! Could even have some partial night tourneys out there!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*More*

Here are some more photos i couldnt fill all of them in!
2nd Pic down is the Boat Ramp...Small Parking lot!


----------



## shadow2

there is a large protion of that lake tha is less than 10ft deep... not very large and there is very limited parking..  the locals fish the fool out of it.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Stocked?*

What is it stocked with? Spots? LM? Trout? Quality? Quantitiy?
Next few months im going to make it trip there with a underwater Cam to see what things look like!


----------



## shadow2

I know that lm are stocked...i have caught much better numbers of lm at lathem..it has been open for fishing for less than two years...i have not caught any trout there however there could be some in there since the creek that feeds it is stocked up steam..


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Hey guys! Merk, I'm there if my boy doesn't have a ballgame. I know church rules out Sundays for most, but maybe the Lord will overlook it for one day. Just kidding. Merk, your p.m. answer is both #8's. Cameron, the lake looked rougher but at least the sun was shining. 70 degrees by Thursday boys. Will be out there next weekend practicing for you guys.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Kewl*

Well im going to make me a trip up there this early spring while fish will still be deeper so i can see whats down there!! Is it always that clear? Cause that would be the reason why you havent caught that many compared to Lathem!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

A Sunday tourney was what i was speaking of. I know most are on Saturdays.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Might try Dahlonega in the next two weeks


----------



## shadow2

not it is not always that clear..it was fairly stained last summer.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i have seen it dingy before


----------



## ugabowhunter

sorry, i forgot congrats to joboo and his son on second and safe travels to ya to and from seattle.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

ditto


----------



## Cameron197

I like the hours of the new lake. I see an eving tournament in the near future and a regular stop on the Ga jonboat tour if the fishing is ok.

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Joe*

Safe Travel to you!! Have fun! Ive never been outside of the states that touch GA other than Kentucky!

Yeah having a evening/night tourney would be Awesome out there! I dont think i know of a lake that is even open up at night time!! Only disadvantage to that lake is that it is pretty small!! Maybe 50 acres...Give or take cuz im guessin


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Dahl. Lake*

Found out the name of the lake is called Yahoola Creek Resevoir!  Just remember Yahoo...then you got it Yahoola! Going to call tom. to find out more info about the lake and everything will keep in touch about it!


----------



## kmartin

does anybody know if there's a campground on this lake?


----------



## shadow2

no campground....


----------



## MerkyWaters

*J Boat*

Boys Im selling the JBOAT! Need an upgrade! Found something that me and the wife just love!! Either i was going for a Bass boat or this, Weighed the options and thought....Its safer on those trolling motor only lakes...and I like the atmosphere better!! Help me sell it boys!! Heres the link http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=100972


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Dude, your boat was just fine. I'd keep it myself but you are the man. Good luck with it.


----------



## joboo

Merk, Your not giving up the jon boat tournys are you???? I hope your getting another one cuz I want a rematch.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*New Boat*

Shoot No Im just trying to ENHANCE!!! Found this at Bargain Barn!!!!http://www.tritonboats.com/frames2.asp?cat=3&bid=42

Its painted Red and Looks AWESOME!!! Me and the wife just fell in love with it!!

I will be ready for that rematch...Im not going to buy a bass boat like i thought i was going to...I like this J-Boats stuff better. The atmosphere, Guys, and safety on the water is alot better!!! Fisherman til the day i DIE!!!! Ho ra!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

saw that one the other day. How much were they asking?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Triton*

I think their asking 2600 for the Boat at Bargain Barn. 
Nice ride!


----------



## Cameron197

Does it come on  trailer? We will now get you out of the "baby pool" and come down to the hawg lakes like Varner. We will be culling fish like you big one Saturday  Good luck on the sale. 

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

that's not nice


----------



## Cameron197

Heck, I'm just excited about this weekend. Should be good. I know where the hawgs are.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Hope you do well!


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> Hope you do well!



Wish y'all would come off of the mountain, but I know that is a long trip. Hope to see ya at the Classic in October there.

I'm looking forward to July and get this thing started. I know that we should have a decent turnout at Lathem for the first one.

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

cameron, whats your weight gonna be a varner. i am hoping for 15lbs. i reckon that will be near the top 5.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pruitt*

Lets here bud, Hows the water looking? You been out there lately?

That day on the water i noticed that you gave up on fishing for about 20 min. looked like. We was across the lake from you. That lake is always much enjoyable than that day was! I think that you  had been out there sore lippin them was what the problem was!!!


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> Cameron, whats your weight gonna be a varner. i am hoping for 15lbs. i reckon that will be near the top 5.



Not with this "heat wave" that we are having now. 15 lbs will most likely not get you in the money. I think 30-35 lbs will win it. Water temp should be near the 50's Saturday.

I can't wait    

Lots of really nice fish will be weighed at 3:00.

Cameron


----------



## joboo

Hey yall, did it warm up back there yet? Only been off of the lake 4 days and already have the shakes. Someone fill me in on how the bite has been. I know you guys are getting on the water everyday.


----------



## Cameron197

I have a side pot going on with Smitty saying that the 34.43 record at Varner will fall Saturday. Thats 5 fish at 6.88 lbs each. I believe that can be done in this weather! I hope to win some money some how.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

hey guys. Been away. Yeah Merk, i was really frustrated out there that Saturday. I have never had a day like that. But it was still fun. got home after dark yesterday so i couldn't see the lake but today it was whitecapping. I'll be honest, it was about 8:30 that night before i got warm. Still, i enjoyed meeting you guys finally. For those of you not going to Varner, where are you guys fishing this weekend? I'm thinking about going up to the R-Ranch. They got a 10 acre? lake up there and i really tear them up there. You know, to rebuild my confidence after the a@@kicking i got. How embarrasing is it to get skunked at your home lake. Which reminds me Merk, I told you and UGA that ya'll were smoking crack for putting me in your top five. Best laugh i've had all winter. By the way, JOBOO, if i didn't tell you i was glad to meet you, then let me do it now. Who was your partner? Anyways, good luck to you guys this weekend if i don't talk to you before then. Kick$$$$ Cameron!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pruitt*

Where is the R-ranch Pruitt? Is it open to the public?

If things work out this weekend im going to be going to my wifes sisters house in dawsonville to fish with her husband at DAHLANOGA!!!! Thought it might be a good time to try it out!!!


----------



## Cameron197

The R ranch is at the 19,60 split going toward Turners Corner Hard to miss. Big old pile of rocks in the middle of the road with a dead Indian chick under them or something.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*R-ranch*

What county?


----------



## Cameron197

Still Lumpkin I believe


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Merk, sent you p.m. No, it's not open to the public but my fatherinlaw belongs there. Good hunting on the national forest that surrounds it, too.


----------



## joboo

*Partner*

AD, It was good to meet you too. My partner was my son Chris. He better be home this weekend getting the boat ready for the SJBA opener next week at Varner.

I am still waiting for the results from Varner and how the fish were biting. Its cold and wet here in Seattle and I need to get my butt back to Ga where its warm and the people are not so flaky.


----------



## Cameron197

UGA got his first win today with 16 lbs. I guess that his head has gotten to big to fit into the truck or else he would have posted...  He had a good sack. Robby, congrats on the win. Should have helped you in the points. Should have a J-bait spot right now. Just keep it up.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

HVBA results are posted and Robby and his Dad are now in 2nd place!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*GET R DONE*

WTGO Robby!!! Boy wouldnt anyone have loved to seen that weight at Lathem!!! We might in about 20 yrs!!! Well Robby i guess its time to make an even swap for a guided fishing trip to Varner and I will give you one at Lathem, Well personally someone will be getting the short end of the stick and it aint me....


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Way to go UGA!!!!!!!! Merk, Lathem was still slow Saturday. Took my boy and nephew and I really didn't get to fish too much. Water was 46 to 47 degrees and I aint got to tell you about the wind. Good Lord that lake gets rough. Jobbo, can't wait for my boy to get old enough to fish tourneys with me. You should consider yourself fortunate that you get to do that. Pretty cool. Safe travel. Merk, any luck with your boat?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Cameron, what happened? Did you fish? I looked at the results and did that many people strikeout or is that the entire club roster? Maybe you spent too much time near me on Lathem?


----------



## joboo

Rob, got to share what the bite was on Varner. I think my son went out this week but if I know him, he did not drive all the way to Varner to prefish. Probably went to Lathem. I am feeling rusty already. 
AD, I thought the water would have warmed up some with all of the good weather yall have had. Did you catch anything?


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> Cameron, what happened? Did you fish? I looked at the results and did that many people strikeout or is that the entire club roster? Maybe you spent too much time near me on Lathem?



No that many people zeroed out. I was mad. The Smitty / Ballinger team got there 3rd fishing the same spot Jason and I were and caught 9 out of there about 30 min after we moved on. Can't believe the luck that we are having this year. Come on warm weather!

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

thank you everyone for the congratulations. i would have posted earlier but our computer at the house is dead. varner was a blast saturday. never ever ever expected to win the tourney. i just wanted to catch 5 fish. 

so lathem is still slow right now? looking forward to fishing there with my daughter once the weather warms. y'all take care.

-robby


----------



## Cameron197

Robby,

Have you seen your picture on HVBA main page yet?


----------



## ugabowhunter

yeah, i just got on the internet this morning and saw those two ugly dudes and laughed. i gotta help my dad on how to hold a fish though. that was our biggest one and you can't see it real well. but if he hadn't caught that one we woudn't have won. he's a good partner. that morning was the first time he had ever thrown a jerk bait. he was also successful in burying the hooks from that jerk bait in my head    i gotta get a bigger boat, maybe 16ft.


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> yeah, i just got on the internet this morning and saw those two ugly dudes and laughed. i gotta help my dad on how to hold a fish though. that was our biggest one and you can't see it real well. but if he hadn't caught that one we woudn't have won. he's a good partner. that morning was the first time he had ever thrown a jerk bait. he was also successful in burying the hooks from that jerk bait in my head    i gotta get a bigger boat, maybe 16ft.



Yea we need to work on that.

If this season keeps going the way its going, I might have one to sell


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem? Dahlonaga? Rome?*

Boys im itching!!! Got to get on the water somewhere!! 
Who is up for making a tourney sometime in March? I would like to fish one of three lakes...Lathem, Rome, Dahlonaga? Or if someone has others to mention lets decide...


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> Boys im itching!!! Got to get on the water somewhere!!
> Who is up for making a tourney sometime in March? I would like to fish one of three lakes...Lathem, Rome, Dahlonaga? Or if someone has others to mention lets decide...



i hear ya merk, all this sunshine makes me want to turn in my two weeks. i am headed to lake seminole this weekend, though, hoping to cure this fever. outta be just right down there, and if it ain't those cold beverages sure will taste good in that warm sunshine. hopefully i can come back with a 10lb+ to finally put a fish on the wall.


----------



## ugabowhunter

i would love to fish lathem again in a tourney. wanna do one the second weekend in april? we can just add to this never-ending thread, or make a new one for another tourney. 

just a thought here, but maybe someone could do a sticky thread for jon boat fishing. there seems to be a lot of interest in it and especially with four or five jb clubs nearby.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Is it all 2 man teams, All I have is a 9" foot pond prowler. Just a 1 man boat really? sounds fun


----------



## CollinsCraft77

You can go solo North Ga! Joboo, I really didn't fish that much cause my son and nephew were fishing and it was all i could do to drive the boat in those winds. Dang Cameron, can't believe the luck your having. It will get better I'm sure. I say for the next tourney, let's do Dahlonega in March cause i figure the water will warm faster with it being shallow and Lathem in April, but hey, I'll fish either. Hoping to get out to one of them this weekend. Today would have been perfect. We could do a later start time at Dahlonega since it doesn't close like Lathem. Whatchall think?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

By the way UGA, while he didn't hold the fish right, your dad was by far the better looking fellow in the picture!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Looks Vs. Size!!!*

I dont care who u are that was funny!!! !!!
Hey Robby you can show him the next time your at Lathem!! I would love to be able to go this weekend just dont think that i am able to! The wife and I are finally going to buy a home. We found the one we liked and are going to look sometime this week. Maybe things will come through. Just pray for us!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Rocky Mountain PFA*

Anyone fished here?http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/assets/documents/Visitor_map.pdf
Its located in Rome, GA. About 1 hr. from my house. Nice lakes just havent done good there before. But some big fish have been caught there before!!!
I have a few times and havent caught many fish at all. But i know more now than I knew then (about 2 yrs. ago). What youns think? Might be FUN!


----------



## jody7818

Looks like a neat place to fish.  Where's it located?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Rocky Mountain PFA*

In Rome


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I've never been there but hey, it's water. What did ya think about our next tourney? I was wanting to try Dahlonega this weekend and if i get my Jeep fixed, I will. My line will hit water somewhere, i hope.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Oh yeah, good luck Merk with the house and better luck paying for it.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Home*

Yeah we went to look at one tonight...and...well not that nice. We have one that we are really thinking about, just going to try some different mortgage companies to see if we can get some better rates!

Pruitt let me know how the fishing goes on Dahl. lake (Yahoola Creek Resevoir) I will be working that day! I detail vehicles on the weekends til time changes! When it does though!!! Lookout Fish!

Lonny and Jack went to Toona today. Said the water temp was mid 50's!!!! They caught about 20 fish. About time for me to go hit some big waters! Thinking about Lanier soon!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I hear ya! I hope to go but i gotta get my Jeep running first. My wife won't like me taking her vehicle all day to fish. But if i get to go, i'll definately let you know.


----------



## Double D

*Dahlonega*

How do you access the Yahoola Reservoir in Dahlonega?

I fished from the bank there last summer at a NIYELO camp - looked like a good place.

I got my trolling motors and should be good to go somewhere soon - just had carpal tunnel surgery so in another 3 weeks - I'm ready to go!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

if i'm not mistaken the last time i drove past there, they had a small boat ramp right off of 9/60. It was right past the bridge. I'm pretty sure that's what i saw. Merk should know, i think he drove up there the other day. He'll be along sometime today i would assume


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Response time*

Sorry Gents. I have still be tied up with this home deal! Plus i had B-ball practice last night with the boys. Go to post #357 the boat ramp is in the second picture down. It aint much just look for concrete. Its there just past the bridge on the right. Might try to make it up there on Sunday. So pruitt if your going sat let me know how their hitting or what their hitting, or if you wanna tag team them on sunday just let me know.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

There you are! Might just do that Sunday because I'm probably gonna work Saturday now. I thought they had a ramp. Boy, yesterday was slow on here without all you guys.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Sunday*

Yep Im set. Going to be up there on sunday with my brother in law. I am probably going to try to get my hands on a under water cam. I am very sneaky and would like to know what is in the lake vs. casting all day and not catching anything!! Let me know Pruitt if your definitely going. We will probably be there when it opens. Remember there isnt a gate, just a time frame to be in and out. If anyone wants to do a little tourney there i will leave the cam at home! Talk to me!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Might do it. Will know more tonight


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney???*

Just seeing if anyone wants to fish sunday. Dont know a thing about the lake....Just wanting to see if anyone wants to show up to wajor?


----------



## Double D

*Maybe next time*

but my son has a baseball tourney this weekend.

I did catch a small (1.5lbs) LM there from the bank on a buzzbait in June in about 2ft. of water.  That's all I know!!

Let us know what you find out .. ..


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I'll make some calls and see. I fear Sunday afternoon is gonna be better for most but we can put it out there and see. Hey, is Brian your brotherinlaw? Boy, he and I played a lot of ball together. Good times, what i can remember if you know what i mean.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*He HEE!!*

Yeah Brian is a good one! I will be actually fishing sunday with my wifes sister's husband! Different B-Law! Hes an average fisherman! Doesnt like Plastics at all! Sticks with Cranks and Plugs! That could be good but i think that Plastics are they way to go at any Lake...Ive got a setup!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Well*

I guess its you and me Pruitt!! I am going to be at the ramp by about 6:30-7:00. That way i can be looking with the camera early in the day then fish the rest.If you want since were so close to town we can go some ers' for lunch. I sure do hope the lake is still clear.

Anyone know how clear Dahlonaga's Resevoir Lake is right now?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pruitt*

Pruitt Give me a call to let me know if your coming up there sunday. Im definitely going. PM sent with phone #


----------



## ugabowhunter

y'all boys have fun. let us know how ya do @ dahlonega and take pics! i keep ya posted what we do on seminole. good luck!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Hey, got your p.m. Much too late to call tonight. I'm wanting to go so i'm gonna try but it depends on if i get everything done tommorrow. Did take my son to the spillwell across the street and caught a couple of little spots. he though it was fun. Will know more tommorrow.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

hey merk, is your brotherinlaw still going with you? Good luck UGA on Seminole. Where is Joboo?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Yahoola*

Pruitt My wife and I are actually going up there tonight and me him are getting up in the morning to go. They live in Dawsonville so it aint but like 15 min. from his house. Plus he's needing help with his Jon Boat tonight. Hollar at me if you think that you might come and we might meet to eat breakfast or something. Sure is a beautiful day today!! Wish i was on the water somewhere! Got a B-ball game in an hour!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

hey merk, sorry i've been away. How was yahoola? Took my son across the street today, walking the dam, and it was so windy you couldn't cast. Hey, did ya hear joboo won his tourney?


----------



## joboo

Hey huys...I guess you heard that Chris and I won at Varner. I am still pumped, that is our worst lake ant there were 37 boats and some very good fishermen.
Did yall make it to Yahoola? My son will either hit it one day this week or go to Lathem. We want to test our boat speed cuz we are still too slow on the water.


----------



## Cameron197

Congrats.

Looks like the "Lathem Crew" can do well at the big lake. Way to go guys.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Good job joboo and of course, his better looking partner, Chris. I did not make it to yahoola. Looks like next week before i can. I took my son bank fishing over across the street and between the wind and the cold, my six year old wasn't impressed. But many congrats to you.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Yahola Report*

Well dont waste your time right now. The lakes clarity is about 6 inches!! But the creek channel is about a 1/2 mile long that is clear! We fished there most of the day. and caught 7 fish. One measured. We took the camera underwater and seen some Good fish. Probably 3-5 lbs. Not a bad lake the upper end of the lake is all about 10-15 ft deep and the rest is about 15-30ft. Descent lake but will be better during warmer months. Water temp was 49.5 when we left the water at 4pm. I have some confidence in that lake for being good come warmer weather.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*E-cycle Motor*

Take a look at this website guys this is what all of us need to buy and put on the J-boats. 
www.ecycle.com
Click on the Electric Outboards and then watch that video on the bottom of the screen. Remember its a 9 hp.


----------



## Cameron197

I'm looking now!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

what did you catch them on?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Yahoola Creek Res.*

Looks like July will be a good time to have us our tourney that will last on into the night time!! What times will be good for you men on a Sat night?


----------



## Cameron197

The Georgia Jon-Boat series web site is up and running. I have gotten the registration form working.

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Bait*

Well first we was catching them off of tubes then i switched to the secret plastic! Caught a few more. The lake is just so dingy my secret couldnt fully reveal itself! Have no fear warmer temps are on the way and clearer water! Would have to rate it as the one of the top 3 windiest days EVER on the water!! But we caught fish...so cant be that bad of a lake!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Signed up!*

Thanks for telling us Cameron I signed up there already! Get'r'Done!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Anytime is fine for me Merk. Mama lets me out to play.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Sign up*

Come on boys time to sign up for Cameron's tourney this July its going to be on my B-DAY!!! So automatically i will win my entry fee back and get a free breakfast and lunch!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Hollis Q. Lathem Tournament (THREAD)*

What does everyone think about deleting this thread and starting a new thread that says "J-Boat Talk"? I think that would be a better name for the thread.


----------



## HuntinTom

MerkyWaters said:


> What does everyone think about deleting this thread and starting a new thread that says "J-Boat Talk"? I think that would be a better name for the thread.



Since it's a thread you started, I can lock it for you if you would like and not have to loose the information on this thread, but allow a new one to start -- Or, I can simply change the title if you'd prefer -- Just let me know and I, or another mod, can accommodate...


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Title*

That would be great if you could just change the name. Let me first get some feedback from everyone to find out if they would like the name of the Thread of to be. 

Here is what im thinking now...J-Boat Challengers.
Throw some names out. This isnt just my thread its going to be everyone's. I would like to create a thread where we can all talk about Jon Boating Tounreys, Just fishing, Challenges...etc...Suggestions on new thread name? Input!


----------



## joboo

I am not partial to any name but I'll throw out "Jon boat fishing" or Jon boat anglers" since you asked.
Or how about "Merky's Marauders"?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Don't you dare start over!!!!!! I like looking at the number grow. As for a name, well, here is my two cents. I can go with Merky's Marauders. Not bad. How about the Lake Lathem fishing forum? Anything is fine with me really. I just want to keep a site where we can keep this group together, if only in talking and keeping up with one another. I found it cool to hear about joboo and uga winning tourneys. And posts concerning other lakes. I look forward to seeing what you guys wrote when i get home from work. Just keep it going merk cause i feel like i've made friends from this that i did not have before we started. I might cry!! JUST KIDDING!!!! But any name is fine with me. I do think you need a new picture Merk. Anyway, keep me informed. BY the way, took my son to the spillway this afternoon and caught several spots. Pretty easy when they are confined to a twenty by twenty pool, huh? But he had fun reeling them in. No size of course.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

p.s. will sign up for Camerons tourney later on tonight. I will not be embarrassed again. IT IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joboo

I agree AD, this is good group of guys. Everyone here is so easygoing its easy to fit in.
Where is this spillway? Where the overflow goes down by the road?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

yeah. The round pipe coming out of the lake dumps into a small pool there. I did catch a three pound largemouth out of it but that was a couple of years ago. Good place to make a quick trip with the boy. You can catch enough there to keep a six year old interested. Especially during the summer, he can catch a good mess of bream. Just a little fun. Did your boy fish yahoola or lathem yet? Need a fishing report. That would be another good idea for this thread. Fishing reports from the smaller lakes with water temp info and such. And pics. The big lake boys shouldn't have all the fun.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*New Name*

I am not trying to stick with the name Merky with it but i absolutely love the definition of a Maruader!!! 
Heres the definition for those who dont know...(I didnt know.... 
Maraud:1. to roam around in a quest or plunder; make a raid for booty
2. to raid for plunder
3. archaic
Marauder: invade, attack, ravage, harry.

I love it!!! The beginning will be left up to everyone what they think would make a good beginning. Personally not an ego thing but i Kinda like Having my name on it! But who wouldnt!!! Like i said before though this is everyone's chat that wants to discuss info about Watershed Resevoirs/Electric Motor Lakes and Info!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pruitt*

Way to go Pruitt!!!!Thanks for blurting out my sectret for brian catching that lunker!! I thought we were tight like that!! Just kidding, I have always wondered if that pool would actually hold fish down there! Guess now i know. 

I will be checking that area prior to tourney's to makes sure you dont have them hemmed up down there before we launch


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Darn it! Merky's marauders is good. go with that. i wondered why you two were spending so much time on that side of the lake? funny. You fishing this weekend or house shopping? I'm going somewhere, anywhere. Probably Sunday. Saturday's are shot for awhile with three kids playing ball.


----------



## HuntinTom

Merky's MaraudersGoing Once, Twice...


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Change it!*

Merky's Marauder's....it is!


----------



## ugabowhunter

merky's maruaders???? have i been gone that long? oh well, that's fine with me. 

spent the day yesterday @ hard labor creek. water was extremely muddy and in the mid to upper 50's. i did find an area with 64 degree water, and that will be where i start saturday. i think there might be a lot of zeroes saturday, including myself. i will be signing up for camerons tourneys soon. y'all take care.


----------



## HuntinTom

*Merky's Marauder's*

Done...


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Name change*

Thanks Tom!


----------



## joboo

*Merky's Marauder's*

Good name, I hope we still attract new jon boat fishermen.
Well, a week has gone by and my son has not fished. He must not be feeling well. Me, I am headed to Chicago on Monday so I AM gonna hit the water this weekend. Don't know where or which day but I am going! I dread 2 weeks in that nasty weather. 
Maybe we should start threads with the lake title in it and post fishing report whenever we go. Then whoever goes there has to post the fishing report. Cameron you can start one for the lake you just fished. We don't have to give away honey holes but at least keep everyone up to date on what the fish are doing. What do yall think?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Joboo, what do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking? Seems like you do a lot of long distance travel. Merk, where are you fishing this weekend or are you? I bet some sap who was tired of seeing Hollis Q. Lathem thread hits this and goes $#%$#%$%$%$#%. Very nice.


----------



## HuntinTom

adpruitt2 said:


> Joboo, what do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking? Seems like you do a lot of long distance travel. Merk, where are you fishing this weekend or are you? I bet some sap who was tired of seeing Hollis Q. Lathem thread hits this and goes $#%$#%$%$%$#%. Very nice.



$#%$#%$%$%$#%  

You guys keep the reports at the top...


----------



## CollinsCraft77

sweet


----------



## joboo

AD, I am an IT project manager for UPS. Right now I am putting "Select Comfort" (the air mattress manufacturer) in 14 UPS warehouses across the US. We put their bed orders together and send them out to customers. (Bet you didn't know that UPS did stuff like that) I am going to pare this travel down so I can get out on the water a little more.
I am still just a good ol'e boy, I just have a cool sounding job.


----------



## ugabowhunter

would anyone be in favor of a thread entitled "small water fishing reports"? if so, i think merky ought to start it since this whole thread thing is kinda his baby. with so many of us fishing small water so often, this could be a great tool to help out when you might have to miss a weekend or want to try a new area. good luck to everyone this weekend abd be safe. i will be at hard labor creek having my rear-end handed to me by hvba guys i hope i catch something.


----------



## Cameron197

This really stinks, I'm sitting here at 9:45 in the morning while my team is not at Hard labor at least gaining our 30 show-up points 'cause Jason's elbow will not let him grip a rod and I got baseball crap to do. At least it's raining and right now I'm inside!!!!  Nope, that's not comforting either.


----------



## joboo

*Partner*

Cameron, anytime you need a partner, just give me a shout. I'll fish with you. I am a pretty good net man.
My son went to Lathem today without me. (I promised to help the wife today) I am definately going fishing tomorrow! And I am not taking Chris with me.


----------



## Cameron197

I thought you were going to be in Chicago this weekend. If Jason's dad cant' make it to Commerce on the 24th, I'll e-mail you or Chris and see if one of y'all can make it.  

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Just talked to Robby and he said that Hard Labor was Chocolate milk today for the HVBA tournament. Tough bite for him. Caught one about 4 lbs. Jason is to call me in a little while and let me know the results.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

I hope to change my Avatar tomorrow night. I caught those crappie last year at a pond behind my dads house in Snellville about this time last year. I believe in superstition and after skunking out in the first few tournaments last year, I went and caught these and turned my season around.

Let ya know how it goes.
Cameron


----------



## TJBassin

Fished the Jon Boat Elite today at Horton. Took 21 something for win. Big fish was 9.80. Everyone had limit with fish caught on everything. Next one on March 31 at Lucas.


----------



## Cameron197

How many showed up?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

joboo, how did your son do at lathem. Took my daughter this afternoon for about an hour. Caught one but really just drove around. Will be there in the morning. Water was 54 and the lake is still a little dingy for lathem. Maybe they'll be biting in the morning


----------



## Cameron197

Robby finished 4th with only one fish. and only 1/10th of a lb from 3rd and in the money. He held on to 2nd in points.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Robby is UGA, right?


----------



## Cameron197

Yep


----------



## joboo

AD, he caught 12. All on crankbaits. I went out today and caught 6. White crankbaits and one LM on a worm. They are still in about 10-15 feet. Lot of people out there today. One boat with a homade electric outboard. It was an old 9.9 with an electric motor in place of the gas engine. That is my next project.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I thought i saw you. I was there, too. Yeah, i saw that boat. There was actually two with electric outboards there today. I caught nine. No size at all. All were the standard Lathem Bass. I caught three on a spinnerbait, one on a trick worm ( no weight ), and the rest on a white crappie jig with a small spinner on it. We were actually crappie fishing and only caught one. It was 15" though. My fatherinlaw caught it. Lot's of traffic. My bass were all caught less than five feet from the bank except the trick worm. Couldn't remember but isn't your boat green/aluminum? Thought i saw you coming back from under the road. If it was you, you were fishing on the right side of the dogleg coming from the boat ramp past where you turn to go to the falls. Was that you?


----------



## Cameron197

:


----------



## CollinsCraft77

joboo, if you don't mind me asking, what type of crankbait was your son using and what type were you using? My goal this year is to learn how to fish with crankbaits. Never had any luck on them.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Cranks*

Well it was probably a white with pearls Norman Crank!
Thats what i have done well on in the past years.
Thats great to hear they are coming up shallow!! Nows its time for my bite to heat up!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Title*



ugabowhunter said:


> would anyone be in favor of a thread entitled "small water fishing reports"? if so, i think merky ought to start it since this whole thread thing is kinda his baby. with so many of us fishing small water so often, this could be a great tool to help out when you might have to miss a weekend or want to try a new area.




Yeah lets go ahead and change the name to "Small Water Fishing Reports". Thanks that would be more info.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

where you been?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Computer*

My computer is actually on the back burner until i get it fixed. So therefore i am going to be using it through the week at work. Another thing is that My wife and I were getting a contract together and went through a walk through with the builder. Going today to pick out the carpet/Hardwoods. Might try to plan to come out there sat. to fish lathem. I need to go cause after this sat. my time will be ate up with getting organized in the house!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

you building or buying new?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Home*

We are buying a home. It is less than a few 100 yds. from Buddys Store (Bart's Bait & Tackle) goin towards Carter's Lake. Going to be great when i go striper fishing!!
The subdivision is Willow Creek. Going to be great.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

good for you. Nothing like having a lake right by your house or just down the road. Good deal. Did you ever sell your boat? I'm thinking about selling mine. Not sure what to ask for it.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Boat*

Na, Probably going to keep the ole sardine! Nobody wants that piece of fiber except for myself!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i understand that. i'm in the same boat. thinking about getting something a little lighter. not sure what i can get for mine. I like how some of these guys have set up the lighter aluminum boats.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Alluminum*

Just remember this though those fibers have more stability in water than All. do. 

I've been thinking about that for a while now and dont know which way i want to go. Oh well I'll keep fishing the ole Trinket!


----------



## Eshad

Well, I guess I probably saw several of you out there yesterday afternoon as well, and just didn't know it!  I was there with my son and daughter.  Couldn't miss us if you saw us, all three in a 12 ft jon boat LOL(My 13 yr old son driving, me in the middle, and my nine yr old daughter in front).  We caught three, and lost one.  One caught on a worm, two caught on a chartruese crankbait, and one caught but lost on a shad rap.  Wind was a killer all day.  Do ya'll catch most of yours on main lake points, or bank stucture?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

If you saw me, i was in a white/blue fiberglass boat. I was in front and my fatherinlaw in back. To be honest, all but one i think was caught right off the bank. Normally i catch them all over the place, especially when it warms up. No size to anything we caught except the one crappie. We caught it on the otherside past the tunnel.


----------



## ugabowhunter

*Lathem*

What was the temp out there this weekend? sounds like good fishing ain't too far off. What is the spawn like out there? anyone ever see any big sows on the bed? i can't wait to fish lathem once it warms up. i have never fished it with water temps above 50 degrees. Man, 501 posts...a lot of them about nothing. can't wait to get our comp. fixed at the house  . i feel like i am out of the loop now without one. plus, the boss is begining to wonder why my productivity has decreased   when is the next lathem tourney????


----------



## CollinsCraft77

It got up to 59.5 on my trolling motor yesterday around 2:30 before i got off the lake and it seemed like the bite was better mid day on. It was 54.2 when i got on the lake at 9:00. Wind picked up so i didn't see any sows on beds but my fatherinlaw was with me so i couldn't. He likes to throw minnows so i had to go to one spot, wait for him to get thru, then move to the next. I bet i could've caught twenty, no joke, if i could fish like i normally do. No size, uga. All standard lathem bass. Not long now. I don't know about another tourney yet but i'm ready when you are. Only problem is Saturdays for me are shot for awhile with three kids and ballgames/practices. Are you against a Sunday one?


----------



## ugabowhunter

sunday works fine for me. not sure about merky, though. i think he said every other sunday would be ok for him. i don't want to fish a tourney without "The Man" in the field .  

merky, congrats on the house, man. looking forward to fishing with y'all soon. i am not sure i would recognize y'all with out the stocking caps and layers of jackets and coveralls, though.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

yeah, you can't hide ugly in the summertime huh? Lets get one going for a few weeks from now on Sunday. Merk can pick which one. Same format as last time, money rules etc. Should be able to get a few people out there with the warmer weather. Sound good? How about March 31, which is the last Sunday of this month. How does this sound Merk?


----------



## ugabowhunter

i am there for the 31st of march. let's get it going. what'd y'all say????


----------



## CollinsCraft77

we'll see if we can get everyone going on this. I'm sure merk and joboo will be on here later. I'll talk to ya'll tonight


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I might get in if I can put together some kind of live well in my 9 ft pond prowler.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

use a fish basket if you got nothing else. I did that before i got my live well on my boat. Surprising how well that will work if you got nothing else.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

of course, if you do like i did in the last tourney, you won't need it


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I hear that, we'll see I just spotted a 100 qt cooler here at work, got my eye on it. I'll have to bring it back. I told the boss I'll only need it on weekends.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

that'll do. Where you at joboo?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney*

I doubt that i can be able to make it this Month at all. If you would like you can go ahead and fish it, just wont be there, sorry boys! We are actually closing on the 30 of this month and well dont wanna leave the homestead to the ole lady to finish unpacking!! She might just leave my stuff packed and on the lawn!

I was thinking about sometime around Mid to beginning of April. I am going to be talking to a good friend of mine that said he was going to put one on around that time. That way i will let him run it and so i can worry strickly about fishing!! 
Well i think Dave gets on here...Dave if you read this give some input on when the tourney that yall want to put together will be. We are raring to get it!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Hiding Ugly!*

Nice Pruitt!! I think that will be an automatic demand for Fresh Hot Buiscits on the next tourney!!! Just for me!
I prefer Bologna(THICK), Egg, and Cheese. 

About the ugly part you fellows might be a snickering about my two pearly white legs, but im telling after two days of being out there at Lathem they be Bronzed!!! Of course it will hurt like (dirtyword). But im sure im won't only chicken legs out there!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

that's fine. We just need to find someone with some scales or wait a week or two. I just want to do it on a Sunday because i'll miss it if we do it on Saturday for awhile. UGA, you still want to do it or wait. Give me input guys. The great merk is disposed of for a few. However, chicken is chicken merk, wether it's dark meat or white. Can't hide ugly dude!!! Just kidding ya. Ya'll let me know something tonight so i can warn the wife


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I did not get a chance to fish lathem last year, I'm actually a bowhunting fanatic, but a couple years before that I fished it pretty reg. In 05 I realized they were spots in the lake now it sounds like they are crappie in there is that right? I think the lake might need the small shad like they stocked in lanier 7 or 8 years ago. It turn the spots into footballs. They will most likely out number the largemouths one day because of the deep water and the big creek and the small creeks. Don't know if ya'll seen the lake before they filled it up, or not, I have pics of the creeks and the little falls that is in the middle of the lake. better go I'll talk all night.


----------



## joboo

Well, I made it to Chicago, no thanks to Delta. Thought we were going down a few times. I guess the pilot didn't know he had the SJA first place captain on board.
You know that I am up for a tourny with you guys. Sundays are fine. I get back the 23rd.
AD, I was using a frenzy white and pink crankbait. (My wife buys me lures based on how "cute" they are. I am not gonna complain if she want to buy me tackle. I think it was $0.50 at BPS.
Easy on the white legs jokes. I will blind my share of fish this summer. (It makes them easier to catch)
Anyone thought of a weekend get together where we could camp out and fish? Might be fun to sit around a campfire and tell stories of the ones that got away.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

that would be cool. My hunt club is in Dahlonega about fifteen minutes from yahoola. We could camp there and fish yahoola either the next morning or the afternoon before. It would be primitive though but fun. Sounds like a boy's weekend then. Let's plan it. As for the tourney, can you get some scales?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Oh yeah, i was moved into my house before the lake filled up so i remember it NrthGa. I actually got to fish it before it was opened. Would love to see the pics.


----------



## joboo

I don't have access to scales although we could use my digital hand scale and a fish basket. I guess we don't have to worry about going over 50 lbs at lathem. Or I could just eyeball the fish and tell you the weight.
How did you find a lease in dahlonega? I have been looking for something close for 2 years now. Thats why I hunt Dawson Forrest, its close to the house.
NrthGA, it would be cool to see the pics.


----------



## ugabowhunter

broke down and bought a new computer today  so i will be able to shoot the bull at night now. 

i would love to do a camp/fish weekend. it would be tough to beat charlie elliot/marben farms pfa. danny or joe, have y'all ever fished there before? fox lake is probably my favorite lake in the state to fish with a jon boat. there are some hawgs in there as well, or, i am not opposed to lathem, too. y'all know how much a decent set of scales cost? i'd be willing to go in on halves with someone. as long as the tourney date does not interfere with hvba, i'd be game. i never thought i'd be second in points after three events. i was planning on just fishing the ones that were convenient, but now i gotta try to make j-bait.


----------



## ugabowhunter

yeah, i would love to see some pics as well!!!!!


----------



## joboo

UGA, I have not fished any of them but I am open to fishing anywhere. This is a good group of guys and it would be a blast to hang out.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i ran a small tourney and that's how we did it. Digital scale and baskets. I have no problem with that. My buddy got me into my club up there. We lease around 800 acres near Little Mountain off of Hwy 52. I've been in it about four years now. We only have 8 members and we trophy manage it. We've ( not me ) killed a few monsters off it. Lot's of turkey and a few bear too. It's real convenient. And of course Dawson Forest is just down the road. We also hunt the national forest surrounding the R-Ranch just north of Dahlonega. I also kill a few in my backyard across from the lake. But as far as the trip, I'm game. We just need to plan it accordingly for our families. UGA, find out if the date is good for you on the tourney and we'll get the word out.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Fellas I'll throw them in the dash, And catch ya'll at the boat ramp. I'm going to try and fish sunday. but I'll keep them in the truck for a while. adpruitt2  do you remember all the big rocks with the names wrote on theme in the middle of the creek. I fished it before it was open also, on roscoe collett. on the rip rap.


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> y'all know how much a decent set of scales cost? I'd be willing to go in on halves with someone.


Robby, the ones that we use for HVBA and the one that I'm getting for GJBS cost about $300 each.



ugabowhunter said:


> as long as the tourney date does not interfere with HVBA, I'd be game. i never thought I'd be second in points after three events. i was planning on just fishing the ones that were convenient, but now i gotta try to make j-bait.



You have to go to the "Dead Sea" next weekend, You better be spending every minute that you can at Commerce. Extremely hard lake. Can't wait for Yargo to get back in the game. Jason will most likely be there but I might need Joe or Chris to fill in if his Dad can't make it. Have y'all been there Joe?

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

joboo said:


> times. I guess the pilot didn't know he had the SJA first place captain on board.



Yea, but Reminex is only 4 points back  

And you are going down to his turf this weekend!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Touney*

Well boys I am going to have to brag and tell the story of how it went last night with the ole lady!

I said: "Lookey here Im fishing and your unpacking."
She said: "That would be great!" 

My reaction was:
So i reckon that you fellows will see me out there if nothing happens between now and then. Looks Like we going to have some fun.

I thought that you could not do sat things pruitt (meaning for the camping thing.) There are alot of nice camp/fish lakes that are out there. Plus im not against the Pruitt idea...I think that this summer would be good for up there after a night tourney! Just an Idea. Remember it dont close til 11pm. Not trying to invite myself pruitt just throwin ideas. I am going to be making a trip to Rocky Mountain PFA very soon. Me and the wife are planning on camping and fishing one whole weekend. They have 3 lakes there. Great looking Water.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Merk, right now i'm indisposed as far as Saturdays till around two and once games start, i hope earlier. Heck, I'm a head coach for two teams and an assistant on the third so i gotta be there. But we could fish say yahoola Saturday afternoon, go to my club and camp, then fish wherever Sunday morning. You know that you are more than welcome. Okay, so if you can make it, that will give us UGA, Joboo, you, and myself. If we four can agree on the date, let's get it going. I'll make a flyer and go post it over at the lake with my number so we can pick up a few more and we can contact the guys who signed up for the first one. Good?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Date*

I can fish lathem. What sunday are we going to be talking about? April 1? Cause the 31st is on a sat. or the weekend before? Just give me a date pruitt.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I guess it's April 1 then. I read the calendar on my fridge wrong and said the 31. as long as joboo and uga okay it, it's a go i think


----------



## ugabowhunter

04/01/07

I'll be there.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

it's on then if joboo agrees. Let's get the word out guys. Same format $20 a boat. $5 for big fish but lets reward the top guy and make it a winner takes all. That is if we only get a few more boats. if we get a good many we can do the percentages i guess. Sound good?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem April 1, 2007*

That will be fine with me. 
If less than 10 boats then we will do winner takes all. If more first and second place only...no third?(Personally just two would be fine with me.)


----------



## CollinsCraft77

sounds good


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Can we get a sticky announcing it but direct everyones responses to this thread so we wont have two going? Mod, any help with this?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

I can go ahead and tell you Pruitt there wont be any of my people show up that sunday cause they wont fish on a sunday. So looks like i might be fishing solo that day! Thats fine with me though i enjoy fishing by myself! I feel like i can relax better and keep a better mentallity for catch'n'em!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Pruitt Go ahead and make a new Thread again saying tourney at lathem...then type go to J-Boat talk to get more info...


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Curiousity?*

How many people actually view this thread reguarly?
If you could please post something saying that you view or archive?

I am just curious to who all visits this Thread but doesnt say a word!  I would like to make this thread not only about our lakes up in Cherokee County but for ALL Jon Boat Lakes...Please Respond.

Fisher or Not...Even if you just like to read the mallarky that we post...


----------



## ugabowhunter

i will post on the hvba and lil water bassin forums tonight.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

okay. I'll do it


----------



## CollinsCraft77

new thread posted. Let me know if it's not alright. Ya'll help me keep it bumped up so everyone will know about it. Merk, surely since we've had almost 6800 views, there are others. Speak up!!!!!! We don't bite. Took my son over there this evening and we threw a crankbait cross the flat. Caught one, a little spot by the walkway going out over the lake. He had fun reeling it in. That's what its about boys!


----------



## ugabowhunter

danny, posted the tourney on hvba and lil water's sites tonight i'll let you know what happens.


----------



## ugabowhunter

i am going to attempt to adhere to this thread's description, so here is my jon boat fishing report, hope it helps get a thread about small water reports going:

hard labor creek/lake rutledge- 03/10/07 water was very muddy and 55 degrees in the morning. caught one fish, 4.5 lbs., all day  in 10 feet of water on a junebug senko allowed to sink to the bottom. other boats had bites on spinnerbaits and jigs while fishing the banks. took 13 lbs to win w/ four fish.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

do we ever really adhere to anything on this thread? Hey, i'd take a 4.5 anyday. How do you hook your senko?


----------



## chef

*lathem 4-1-07*

i will be there, im a virgin at tournaments so you guys be gentle.  let me know if there is anything a rookie should know about tournaments, dont want to show up and get disqualified!
thanks guys
joel pharr


----------



## CollinsCraft77

we are the easiest group of guys to get along with. Bring yourself and a partner if you wish. Parking will cost you $5 so don't forget that. No livebait of course. I believe we had a small deduction for a dead fish. Merk or UGA will post on that. Other than that we just fish. Glad your on board. Keep in touch with this thread for any updates.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Did you guys see the picture of the guy with a hook in his eye on another thread? Holy &^^%


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> do we ever really adhere to anything on this thread? Hey, i'd take a 4.5 anyday. How do you hook your senko?



to be honest that was the first time i had ever fished a senko and on my 3rd cast i hooked up. i used a ewg gamakatsu (wide gap), not wacky rig, but t-rigged, i guess, w/ out a weight. i have about four bags of them, but never had thrown them, i had always preferred a trick worm, but a senko will go much deeper. they will definitely be in my repertoire from now on. yeah, to he** with adhering!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> we are the easiest group of guys to get along with. Bring yourself and a partner if you wish. Parking will cost you $5 so don't forget that. No livebait of course. I believe we had a small deduction for a dead fish. Merk or UGA will post on that. Other than that we just fish. Glad your on board. Keep in touch with this thread for any updates.



i believe last tx, we decided to deduct 10% of total weight if a fish was not alive. like pruitt said, we are very easy to get along with. i am fairly new to tx's also, i have only fished 5 to date. no worries, just make sure you can keep the fish alive.


----------



## joboo

man, I work for a few hours and miss 2 pages of posts. Do any of you have jobs???? 
Chris and I will be there and if its warm enough I'll be in shorts too.  We could have a white legs competition.


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> man, I work for a few hours and miss 2 pages of posts. Do any of you have jobs????
> Chris and I will be there and if its warm enough I'll be in shorts too.  We could have a white legs competition.



i'll be judged in the white CHICKEN-LEGGED category. i don't think there will much competition for me. how about an additional $5 if you'd like to be in the white legged competition??


----------



## CollinsCraft77

dear lord!!! I do heating and air subcontracting. It's up and down right now. Wife says i need a real job!!!! I better get out in the sun. No way i want to hear you guys talking smack about my legs!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

my money is on merk in the chicken leg contest.


----------



## muzzydoug

*j-boat tourneys*

id love to fish with yall in the tourneys i just dont have a boat  anybody need a partner?
thanks muzzydoug


----------



## CollinsCraft77

lets find him one guys


----------



## joboo

If Chris don't have the boat ready when I get back, I will need a new partner! 
Chris, are you reading this????


----------



## CollinsCraft77

chris needs to post every now and then


----------



## Duffman3746

Hey guys its Chris
I went out to lathem yesterday with a friend after work got there about 9am and stayed until about 1pm. Main lake is up to 55 with some of the creek arms at about 57 degrees. We found about 2 dozen lms all in under 10ft. Caught them all around banks with grass or wood on them with the sun faceing the bank. Caught them on a suspending shad rap and a storm thunder crank.


----------



## chef

*partner*

i might need a partner, my guy might not be able to get out of going to church. will post later if that is the case


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Chef, you can fish alone, it's your choice. Hey Chris, i guess you work at night, huh? Good report. I'm off today, might go myself. Any size?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lets See*

Where do i need to begin...You boys are going to be have to get faster computers so that there can be more post happen at night...Like you said Joe...Except i dissapear for a night come back in the morning and theres another full page almost.

Ok, If you have a means of keeping fish...(No stringers allowed) Then only if you just simply neglect the fish they are hard to kill....Just give em a little TLC.

Chef...Glad to have you out there with us. Have you ever fished Lathem before? If not there are plenty of helpful people here that can give you some advice.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Chris*

Hey Chris is the water stained still?
That question also applies to Pruitt.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

to me it is. i've seen that lake a whole lot clearer


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pruitt*

Where is that Hook thing that you seen on the threads?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

go to bottom of first page and hit on the thread OUCH graphic content. do it now so i can get your reaction before i go


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Muscles...*

I believe that every bone in my body has cringed....after seing that site

I believe that would hurt pretty badly!


----------



## chef

*lathem*

yes fished it several times, live nearby, i do have a livewell on the boat that works , keeping fish alive shouldnt be a problem, i will try not to use it for a trashcan during the tournament!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

MERK< I"M GOING FISHING RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Will report later


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Fishing*

Must be Nice being able to get out and go fishing whenever you want...I expect good details...


----------



## chef

*goin fishing*

im knocking off here in an hour and going to lathem, aint like i have accomplished anything at work been posting on the forum all morning


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i'll be by myself in my father's green jonboat today. Name is Danny. Give me a yell


----------



## chef

will do, i will be in a white alumicraft.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

okay guys, here is the skinny on Lathem today. First, water at spillway was 58.3 degrees. That is what Mark, who works there, showed on his computer. To me, water is slightly stained. Fished from 10 a.m. to 11:45 a.m. The bite was on!!! Caught 13 in that small amount of time. Never left sight of the  office. 2 were small spots. Both were caught on a bubblegum trickworm fished weightless. I was experimenting. One largemouth, 12", caught on a baby bass fluke, fished weightless. The other 10 were all caught on a MadN crankbait, white with silverish top. Get this, took my digital scales. Largest three were 4.62, 3.14, and 2.96. My top five fish went 13.32. The other two went 1.4 and 1.2. Not kidding guys. That little crankbait was getting hammered. And to be fair and show what a good buddy i am, my three biggest were all caught around the sticks directly across from the boat ramp. Why couldn't we be fishing a tourney today? The bad thing is come April 1, I'll get skunked again. Wish i had my camera with me but to be honest, i didn't expect too much. Guess that's how it works. Water was calm up until around 11 a.m. I fished the far bank till i was across from the walkway/drain and then i flew over to the dam and fished it back. No bites on the dam and only one in the shallow flat coming back to the boat ramp. All my bites were on the other side. Wish i had more time today. It was definately on


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I'll hit it this weekend for the first time , thats awesome.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i have had many days when it was fast and furious like today, but not with a crankbait. I took four rods with me, all rigged differently. Never touched two of them and hardly threw the third. it was like every fourth or fifth cast, BOOM. I couldn't tell you how many i missed. In know i missed three or four on the trickworm and one on the fluke. Probably could go back right now and not get a bite. Crazy morning. You know something else, there were two other boats i could see and i never saw them reeling one in. Not to say they didn't but i guess i was on the right pattern today.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pruitt*

Thats awesome!
Looks like me and you might want to go ahead and start that project sooner than what i thought!

Thats all great with the crankbait bite but i will almost bet you that it will be dead in a few weeks out there...Thats the way it has always been for me...Those bruisers will be moving out from the shallows to deeper water again!

I would almost lay money on it that those fish that you are catching around the ramp are probably relocated fish that have been caught and weighed from previous tourney's there.

I need to make a trip out there with you pruitt and show you my style. I am sure that it would help you to produce those bigger fish.  As well as when those dog day summers get here it will help you to get on a good bite. Most of everyone that i have talked to cant buy a bite out there in the summer. I do Great out there when its the warmest water temp!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*4lber*

Oh yeah i meant to tell ya, that i have to see real life pic's of those big fish to believe it...them scales coulda been off!
Just pickin...Seriously dont leave home without it next time...would like to see em!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Summertime is my favorite time on the lake. I caught a couple over five before the lake opened up. Their there. Just gotta find them. I fished in about ten foot of water, parallel to the bank. Thinking about taking my son back here in a little bit. See if it's still on. Camera will be with me this time, just in case.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Cam*

Thanks Pruitt for the insight from the report today.
Good Catch by the way...That weight would probably surpass my ability!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

luck. Will be back on there shortly to see if it was. Will take camera and golden rule if i catch any good ones


----------



## chef

tried to make it this morning danny wanted to meet you,
 but some exe at atlanta botanical gardens wanted to meet me for her preferred caterer. wish they could plan that stuff for a rainey day like tommorw, will try to be out there sunday for a couple of hours.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

okay, i'm back. I only caught five this time. Fished from 2:30 till 4. Wind was blowing that aluminum boat of my dad's in circles. Seems like i remember UGA blowing of steam about the same thing when we first started this thread. Anyway, I fished the first two coves on the left when you leave the boat ramp and hit those trees right before i left. I did take some pictures of three or four of them. No size. Did catch the last one off a chatterbait in the sticks. The others hit a Babybass fluke fished weightless. Probably got short striked ten times. No bites on the crankbait i used this morning. Will get my wife to post the pics later. Just too windy this afternoon. But now i look across the way and it looks like glass. Go figure


----------



## ugabowhunter

chef said:


> i might need a partner, my guy might not be able to get out of going to church. will post later if that is the case



if you need one let me know. i got a good buddy that wants to fish if i end up fishing with my dad.


----------



## jbi1104

Where is the lake located in relation to Winder?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Hwy 53 west of Dawsonville


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pruitt*

Where is them Pic of some fish at?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I'm trying right now. My wife does this $%^% and i've never done it. We went to a ballgame last night and we didn't get home till late. So she wouldn't do it. Give me some time.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

$%^#$&#^%**#%^*$^*&*^*(&*(!!!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

okay, here goes


----------



## ugabowhunter




----------



## CollinsCraft77

i totally suck at this


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I'm doing something wrong. My wife will be home in a little while so maybe she can do it.

Anyway, i'm floating this idea. Lot's of people want to fish some of these lakes like us but don't have a boat. Have you ever considered renting your boat out? I rented my procraft out two years ago to Marjac in Gainesville so the salesman could take a client fishing. What would you charge say for a day at the lake across the street? Might be a dumb idea but might not be. Your thoughts


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Rental*

Personally I wouldnt just because you never know what may happen. But that is all determed on who your renting it to! Now if the boat i was renting was just a plane jane alum. boat...i would rent away, but if it had gidgets and gadgets...doubtfully (have to be a family member)

Whats you trouble with the pic pruitt i will try to help
Im sure your having trouble resizing it aint ya.
Well it depends on what program your using to resize. Standard computers come with different programs to view and edit photos. Just look for a tab that says resize. Once you find that it would be best to manually change the pixel size (thats the easiest). Then when your done i like to sharpen the image and clarify it a little due to pixel changes.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i can't get it to come from my wife's picture program to the forum. I keep getting a gateway timeout, like its going to slow. Can't figure it out.

Heck, i'll gettum on here but there's only four pics of typical lathem bass. just wanted to prove i caught some more. But by golly they'll be on here!!!!!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

pruitt,
dowland pix resizer. google pix resizer and download the program. it ain't too hard once ya get it figured out.


----------



## Duffman3746

ok guys went out to lathem today got there about 9:45 and left around 11:45. caught 19 total 14lm and 5 spots. all the lm were between 3/4 and 1 1/2 lbs all the spots were less than 1/2 lb. caught them all on a crankbait with 2 or 3 on a black trickworm. the water temp when i left was up to 59 deg. the fish are buched up good if u find one theres 3 or 4 more with him.


----------



## chef

*renting out boats*

are there any guides that do small lakes, it might be a good idea. have to do something differant like flyfishing that would attract people.


----------



## chef

*duel trolling motar question*

im looking for a part that connects to the shaft and has a hole that a bar connects to , so you can turn both motars at the same time , if that made any sense!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Ok I think I got it,


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I know what you are saying chef but a lot of guys steer from the front and use the back for propulsion


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Told you them were small but at least now i (my wife) knows how to do it. So next time i can post some gooduns! Chris, what colors were you using on your crankbait? Mine were white and grey. Tried white and chartruese but got nothing on it.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Avg. Fish*

Thanks for the pic post. That one was a good standard fish to have to weigh in. What did you catch them on? Looks like a spinnerbait. IF so that sort of suprises me! Means that my fluke bite might be alive now!

I may try to plan to come out there on sunday to fish! 
I might be offering my guiding services for those in need! Just kidding. But feel free to ask any questions and maybe i wont have to lie too much!


----------



## chef

i use the back 2 moters to get from point a to b and use the front for the area im fishing. i have no seats its all stand and fish. i cant run all 3 and stand it gets kinda dicey.


----------



## chef

*pic*

this is the boat


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Boat*

Sweet J-Boat!


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*Duals*



chef said:


> im looking for a part that connects to the shaft and has a hole that a bar connects to , so you can turn both motars at the same time , if that made any sense!



Saw a guy up at Varner a few years back with a boat rigg'd up with a steering wheel on the side that ran the 2 trolling motors on the back at the same time,,,  Even had tilt,!!  He called it his "Varner Special". Cool boat,,  Shoulda seen it,,,


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Steering*

How did he have it rigged up? 
I love to do that to my ole boat!


----------



## joboo

Looks like you had a good day Chris. Do you ever work? Don't forget to charge the batteries so you can whoop em on Lucas this weekend. Who is fishing with you?


----------



## Duffman3746

im throwing any natural color crankbait mostly shad and shiner colors. jon hes the guy i fished with last time u couldnt make it


----------



## ugabowhunter

chris, just out of curiosity, how big is the bass in your avatar and where was it caught? also,how big was the one in your right hand from your dad's avatar. hope to see ya on april fool's day.

robby


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Oh lord, i forgot it was April Fools day. Merk, in the afternoon i caught three on flukes and the one in the pic was a chatterbait brought thru the timber. Good day on the lake Chris.


----------



## Duffman3746

the fish on my avatar was just at 6 lbs caught it last feburay at lathem off a point. the fish in the toury pic was 5 1/2 i think. il be there for sure in april just hope we can get the batteries charged fast enough from the toury that we have the day b4 that


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Sunday?*

Who is going to be out there this sunday? Anyone wanna fish together?
I was wanted to see about a few things before the tourney thats coming up. This sunday will be the only time that i will have before the tourney.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Home*

Here is a picture of our new home!
Got a great deal on it! We're closing on the 30th of this month! 2 weeks from today!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

congrats there bud! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Sunday*

Anyone Wanna Fish sunday?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I do but my wife is going out of town this weekend. I might be able to swing something Sunday for a few. What time are you going?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Time depends on whether or not i go tom. I have been undecided whether or not to go tom. If i go sunday i will get back on here and let ya know Pruitt. Other wise if you dont here from me i will be a no show!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

okay


----------



## chef

*sunday*

i will be out there, probally around 10 or 11 when it warms up abit,


----------



## ugabowhunter

this is just an idea, but if i were to cook a couple of boston butts the saturday before, could a few of us original lathem guys get together at pruitt's house afterwards to eat and . pruitt, it's up to you. i don't want to impose on ya at all though. like i said, it is just a thought. anyone interested? by the way, i am being serious, its not like the "who's bringing coffee and biscuits" from the first tourney.

robby


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> Here is a picture of our new home!
> Got a great deal on it! We're closing on the 30th of this month! 2 weeks from today!




merrick, 
congrats to ya man!!! nice looking abode ya got there. guess you'll win even more tx's now to help with that new mortgage. love that sodded yard, too. as long as you can keep the dang fescue out of it.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

great idea except one problem, my wife is doing a pampered chef party same afternoon. So let's go to a plan b.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

UGA, pm sent


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Ruff Sat.*

Looks like i might be coming out there for a bit or maybe tom. sometime...Im still debating!


----------



## joboo

Chris,
Call my cell phone with the results of Lucas.
UGA, AD, how about a picnic afterwards? (Yeah, I said picnic  )


----------



## CollinsCraft77

it's in the planning stages joboo. We're gonna do something. I'll pm you dtealis later but i gotta bolt for awhile.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem Report*

Went out in this trencherous wind and managed quite well.
I fished solo ( I enjoy doing that sometimes)
Caught 9 fish in a little over 2 hours.
Only one fish didnt measure. The rest were caught at sporadic depths and off of a tube jig. The water temp was 59.6 pretty much the duration of time that i was there. 

Oh yeah thanks to the man that helped me load my boat up. That was very helpful. I spoke with him and he said he caught one that went almost 5 lbs. I caught one that went 3.6, thought it was bigger but he has skinny! Didnt catch it off of a tube though.

Looks like we are in for a great day of fishing 4-11.
I am almost certain that everyone should easily get there 5 fish limit. The water is pretty clear. I could see down about 3-5 feet. Just a little milky! Should be good when the water temp starts bumpin 62!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

noticed you didn't post what you caught the 3.6 off of!!!! DOG!!!! your holding out!!!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Dang merk glad I read your posts, I was about to say I drove thru the parking lot today about 1 o'clock and they were 2 fools fishing but dang you caught 9   I'll give it a try sunday, and see what happens. Man it was cold and windy.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Anybody heard from Cameron latley?


----------



## joboo

Yeah, where is he at? I still have not heard from Chris on how he did at the SJA tourny without me. I have been anxious since Sat afternoon. I have decided that I am not staying over the weekend on anymore of these business trips.Its spring and I need to be on the water. Speaking of that how did everyone do this weekend????
So, AD did you come up with a plan for those Boston butts that you are going to smoke?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I didn't get to go this weekend, wife was out of town and i played mr. mom.

I've got a p.m. into Uga about the meal plans and when he responds, his idea you know, we'll proceed from there but something will happen for sure. i think its a great idea for the core guys to get together and tell fishing stories, i.e lie.


----------



## chef

*lathem*

fished lathem for a couple of hours today couple small bass ,was with the boy and his attention span turned off with the wind and cold , headed home might be out there tuesday!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Well I made my first lathem trip today, boy was it windy and cold. was able to catch 10 or 11 maybe 3 keepers . My ol pond prowler is awesome for one guy. Met oh chef, him and his son was going to get after some catfish. sounds like the wind ended there trip.


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> Chris,
> Call my cell phone with the results of Lucas.
> UGA, AD, how about a picnic afterwards? (Yeah, I said picnic  )



never got your pm, danny!! i kinda forgot that we were fishing on a sunday. i can still smoke the butts and bring them. the only thing is, y'all gotta spot me 1 lb for the tournament cuz i will spend all day saturday cooking and not pre-fishing. plus, i will probably have a severe headache sunday cuz budlight sure goes well with cooking meat!!! everyone let me know what you want, bbq afterwards, or just go back to your house to get ready for another monday. it don't matter to me. i fished commerce watershed today for next week's tx...what an awful place. no fish but i did nail a stump at about 4.5 mph .  merrick i believe we should do a handicapped tx to even the field. i know you're gonna walk away w/ the $$$ again. well, i'll let y'all go. let me know what y'all want as far as post tx refreshments.

robby


----------



## ugabowhunter

oh yeah, can we PLEASE not call it a picnic. that sounds a little too feminine for me .  how about "The Fraternal Order of Northeast Georgia Recreational Jon Boat Anglers Feast"???


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> Anybody heard from Cameron latley?




i think he was going on a cruise, or something, this time of year. not sure though. i hope he shows for the tx.


----------



## joboo

Good news guys.....Chris kept us in the top 10 with 4.4 lbs!!!!!!!!

UGA, a feast it is. What should the rest of us bring? As for the handicap, I think Merk should spot us all a few lbs. When is the tx again? the 1st of April? We have Stone mountain on that Sat so we won't be able to run all over the lake with half charged batteries.


----------



## joboo

North GA, what were uyou catching em on? Is the water still milky?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I caught 3 on a crankbait and 7 or 8 on worms, And the water was a little dingy. When I got there at 10 the water was 53 and when I left at 3 it was 55. I did try a jig but it loaded up with moss so bad I went with a 1/8 oz wt with a worm and it worked pretty good.


----------



## J.Reed

Hey Robby, how's the ramp at Commerce?  Any better that it was last year?  We hit a big hole on the ramp last year  and pulled a bunk support out...had to bungee-cord it to get home. 
JR


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

I caught my best fish off of plastic. I doubt that i will ever mention to yall what i use out there! Its my secret bait from lake to lake and it works everywhere i go!

Anyone need chips brought? or buns...just let me know i will supply.


----------



## ugabowhunter

J.Reed said:


> Hey Robby, how's the ramp at Commerce?  Any better that it was last year?  We hit a big hole on the ramp last year  and pulled a bunk support out...had to bungee-cord it to get home.
> JR




ramp wasn't too bad, but there is still a significant hole below the waterline. just got slow when loading/unloading.


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> Good news guys.....Chris kept us in the top 10 with 4.4 lbs!!!!!!!!
> 
> UGA, a feast it is. What should the rest of us bring? As for the handicap, I think Merk should spot us all a few lbs. When is the tx again? the 1st of April? We have Stone mountain on that Sat so we won't be able to run all over the lake with half charged batteries.



i'll bring the meat, y'all bring the buns, chips, drinks, etc. sound good???


----------



## Duffman3746

yeah only 4 lbs we had a horriable day. i should of went by myself jon wasnt used to the cold and 25mph winds he couldnt keep his bait out of the brush. ill be back on lathem tommorrow looking for some fish with size to them.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Weather?*

Fishing this week could throw a loop in your fishing pattern.
From what i can tell the larger fish have went a little skimmish from being on a bite. I think there is some prespawning going on with those smaller fish that we are cathching numerously. Occasionally you will produce a better size fish just gotta really dig for it.


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> I caught my best fish off of plastic. I doubt that i will ever mention to yall what i use out there! Its my secret bait from lake to lake and it works everywhere i go!
> 
> Anyone need chips brought? or buns...just let me know i will supply.




merrick, you want to bring chips and buns??? 

by the way, i know what your secret set-up is, but i won't tell anyone.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Brot*

How many are you going to be cooking? That way i can bring enough buns?

How many people are we going to have out there sunday?(info for bags of chips?)

And what are everyone's preferred chips?


----------



## Cameron197

Here I am!!!!!!  I've been on the road the last few days doing the racing thing. 

1st: Joe / Chris- Who wants to help Jason at Commerce this Saturday? It's opening day and cant' make it. But Watch out, I'll be at Yargo!!!

2nd: John, What does that say about UBB I need a set. PM me.

3rd: I think I might make Lathem on the 1st. BEWARE!!!! 

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

good to hear from ya


----------



## joboo

Cameron,
I am flying home on Friday so I need to catch up with the Family. Chris might want the practice.
So.....That leaves me with drinks???? Any suggestions?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Hey guys, it 6 p.m. Wanna know where I'm going. You originals know. Maybe i'll post a big one tonight.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

no bigguns but sure nuff a mess of them


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Good Temps*

Is it just me or is these high temps just driving ya nuts to get out on the water more?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

MerkyWaters said:


> Is it just me or is these high temps just driving ya nuts to get out on the water more?


MY wife, work ,weather, lack of good sports on t.v., the war, climate change, liberal news media, lack of money, plus high temps make me want to go fishing. Last night was a blast. two guys plus two kids equals 21 bass, about 40 misses, 200 tangleups, keep in mind the boys were 5 and 6 throwing crankbaits, but an awesome night. Got some pics of the kids. Will get my wife to put them on later.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

by the way for those regulars out there, the schooling has begun. Saw it up close and personal


----------



## joboo

I CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK!!! Guess I will go out Sat or Sun. AD, its not fair that you get to fish it all the time.


----------



## ugabowhunter

joe, i think i'll be there sunday. let me know what time you're gonna be there.

robby


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I like it boys. I was gonna go to the R-Ranch and pile up some bigguns but i can't let you guys pattern them . Uga, were the plans good for you and the list? If so, i'll talk to joboo (MR. PICNIC) and Merk. Uga ,that was for you. Joboo, i kid.


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> I like it boys. I was gonna go to the R-Ranch and pile up some bigguns but i can't let you guys pattern them . Uga, were the plans good for you and the list? If so, i'll talk to joboo (MR. PICNIC) and Merk. Uga ,that was for you. Joboo, i kid.




"Mr. Picnic,"...I love it!! just kiddin w/ ya joboo, but that is my kind of humor, or lack of a sense of humor. the list is good by me. i will do a cuban pork (mojo) and a vinegar base pork. maybe the wife will whip up a batch of coleslaw, as well!!! i recently had great success with senkos. so i will be there sunday trying me theory out on lathem. went to bps tonight and bought a 10" 5.25 oz swimbait for this saturday, don't think i will be using it on lathem though. i guess we got about 8 boats if cameron shows. danny, i put we should be a the gate around 7:15 and weigh in at 3:30. is that ok? also, we got to get the scales thing worked out. send me pm if you know who has scales.

robby


----------



## CollinsCraft77

sounds great to me. Can merk get scales again?


----------



## joboo

Mr picnic huh? 
Tell yall what, the only good thing about Chicago is the food. Huge pizzas, beef sandwiches..mmmmm
But...I will be back this weekend and be on the lake. You guys are having great weather. I am not gonna travel this much again.
I am bringing drinks. Tell me what yall are drinking and I'll get it. Might even have extra coffee in the morning.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Looks like wareagle and myself will make it, I will be out there this weekend trying to find a hot spot or two.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*UGA "Top Secret Lathem"*

No that actually is not a bad idea at all!! 
I havent fished that rig in probably 2 years because the size of fish that you usually catch on it is smaller!
I would definitely try fishing it though, great rig for out that when i used to fish it.

Mine is a whole lot plainer than that! Think plastic and jigs! Thats all! I throw a tube and a worm. With an occasional crank and fluke out there. You are definitely on something about those senkos out there, last at this time we were catching a ton of fish off of that but this year im stickin to my guns for those bigger fish, thats my reasoning to not throwing those other rigs.


----------



## wareagle228

Northgabowhunter and I are in. Can someone let me know the rules for this tournment? I am new to this and I want to be prepared.
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Pruitt gets 4 extra pounds, he's not very good. We have to help him.


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> Pruitt gets 4 extra pounds, he's not very good. We have to help him.



yeah right!!! you live a stone's throw away. i think who ever drives the furthest should get an extra fish to weigh-in. j/k. danny, have we got the scales lined up yet. if not, i wil order some monday. let me know.

robby


----------



## CollinsCraft77

All i got is a digital like Randall had in his 15lb Varner fish thread and a basket. Merk dealt with the scales last time. Might be a good idea if not for now, later.

You can throw a rock that far?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Scales*

I can probably get my b-inlaw's again. But im not 100% that im coming...depends on how much we have to spend when we move into the new house.

One way or the other i will get them scales to yall before weigh in...even if i have to drive down there just to weigh in the fish...


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Merk, I know I probably speak for the original Lathem guys when I say that I am not against postponing this thing till you can fish in it. While having the other entries is nice, my main goal in getting this one going was to get you, UGA, Joboo, and me back on the water. Dude, 670 posts and 85% of them is one of us four. While I'm all for adding to the Lathem membership, I am against it being fished without one of us. Just don't want to do it man. Now, if everybody wants to keep it going, I'll fish it. But, if UGA and Joboo want to wait a few weeks, then that's what we are gonna do. Our club, our rules kind of thing. Just want you to be there Oh Great Merkywaters!


----------



## ugabowhunter

i agree with pruitt, merk should be there. however, i don't think we shoud back out of the 4/1 tx cuz of a good bit of interest has been shown. i would will be willing to do it all again on 4/17or 4/18 if that accommodates merky. come on merrick, ya gotta fish with us on the 1st!!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

That sounds fine with me. You are right with the interest. Just want to "great one" there. What are you doing today? I'm fixing to go over there and fish. You off?


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> That sounds fine with me. You are right with the interest. Just want to "great one" there. What are you doing today? I'm fixing to go over there and fish. You off?



gotta work today. i'll be there sunday about 8am, though.


----------



## ugabowhunter

how crowded does lathem get this time of year? i never have fished it when the weather was nice.


----------



## JarheadDad

Hey y'all, just read about the Lathem tournaments. Sounds like a regular pot tourney and the next one is April Fools? Yeah, I'm senile and I may not be fast but I am real slow. $20/boat and $5 big fish? Fishing alone is the same? How many boats? I get waxed enough without having everybody in GA spankin' me regular. Sheesh! That's of course if y'all are even wanting another fisherman, I can steal the boat away from Beau, and I can pass muster.

If that's correct then all I'll have to do is find Latham so I can donate to the cause. That and find a job that will quit interfering with the important things in life. Like fishin'! Heh! Let me know.

Sounds like a fun day on the water. Just seems like every time I want to get out I end up working and miss all the good stuff! - Watt


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Hey Jarhead, first, welcome to our little piece of Woody's.

Second, I'm assuming the pic is your boy. Let me be the first to thank you for your son's service to our country. Let him know there are still a lot of us left that support them fully and both you and he have my upmost respect. he's in my prayers!

third, you got all the info right. $20 a boat, one man or two. Big fish is optional but $5. Gates open at 8 a.m. but we get there earlier to get money together and all. The lake charges $5 to fish.

Getting waxed? I live on the lake and guess who finished dead last last time? Yup, me. Of course it was 17 degrees when we blasted off and I can't stand to fish in the cold. Much more my temps now. Just got off the lake as a matter of fact, it's awesome today. Hope you can make it and if you really are considering it, we'll put you on the list. By the way, this is the most laidback group of guys you'll do this with.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

ugabowhunter said:


> how crowded does lathem get this time of year? i never have fished it when the weather was nice.


it fills up on the weekends, stays around five boats during the week


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

JarheadDad said:


> Hey y'all, just read about the Lathem tournaments. Sounds like a regular pot tourney and the next one is April Fools? Yeah, I'm senile and I may not be fast but I am real slow. $20/boat and $5 big fish? Fishing alone is the same? How many boats? I get waxed enough without having everybody in GA spankin' me regular. Sheesh! That's of course if y'all are even wanting another fisherman, I can steal the boat away from Beau, and I can pass muster.
> 
> If that's correct then all I'll have to do is find Latham so I can donate to the cause. That and find a job that will quit interfering with the important things in life. Like fishin'! Heh! Let me know.
> 
> Sounds like a fun day on the water. Just seems like every time I want to get out I end up working and miss all the good stuff! - Watt


Thats what they say just show up with your 25 bone and $5.00 for parking and your good to go. and it is a awesome looking lake to top that off. with a hawg like that in your hand, sounds like your  trying to play us. Is that X jarhead


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Dont Bump the tourney date!*

No need for bumping the tourney i will figure something out!

I should be able to bring scales. 
Going to Lanier tom. Heard they were biting really well out there so decided i will make a trip!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney Scedule*

I am wanting to sit down and make a yearly schedule of tourney's now for lathem for everyone so lets start hearing what days would be good.

I mostly want some feedback from people. I think maybe one every month, probably will skip one month or two between now and Dec.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Lathem Trail Series sponsored by .....................Sounds good to me. I'd probably start up towards end of Feb and end in Nov. Skip month that Cameron's tourney comes here. We can just fish it. Do that for a year and maybe throw in Dahlonega year after and after that, the Canton lake. I also hear Dawson County is looking to build one too, so there is four lakes and your own trail without having to travel so far.


----------



## JarheadDad

adpruitt2 said:


> Hey Jarhead, first, welcome to our little piece of Woody's.
> 
> Second, I'm assuming the pic is your boy. Let me be the first to thank you for your son's service to our country. Let him know there are still a lot of us left that support them fully and both you and he have my upmost respect. he's in my prayers!
> 
> third, you got all the info right. $20 a boat, one man or two. Big fish is optional but $5. Gates open at 8 a.m. but we get there earlier to get money together and all. The lake charges $5 to fish.
> 
> Getting waxed? I live on the lake and guess who finished dead last last time? Yup, me. Of course it was 17 degrees when we blasted off and I can't stand to fish in the cold. Much more my temps now. Just got off the lake as a matter of fact, it's awesome today. Hope you can make it and if you really are considering it, we'll put you on the list. By the way, this is the most laidback group of guys you'll do this with.



Thanks adpruitt2. Yeah, that's my middle son Kris. Three tour combat NCO. 2nd Battalion 2nd Marines. 1st Battle of Fallujah, Battle of Mahmudiyah, Zaidon, Karmah, et al. He's IRR now but expects to be called up again next year so is staying fit. Going through firefighter training in Atlanta. Only place that would have him. Nicest young man you'd ever want to meet. Right up 'til the time he kills you! Heh! Just kiddin'. Sorta'!   

The way things are going nowadays I was wondering if the guys even mattered anymore. One of his buds just caught a blade in the lungs from some antiwar type going to visit a bud in Walter Reed. From the back of course. Getting nuts out there.

Thanks for the confirmation. Unfortunately I never know until late in the week what I'll be able to do on the weekend. It would be nice to have some fun and enjoy the camaraderie. I'm trying hard to fish SJBA and have been able to make the first two so far. First trip to Lucas last weekend. Good little lake but I learned a lesson about fishing 10# test in that brush. Ouch! I broke off two in the 6-7# range. Senility really bites! Heh! I'll try to figure out where Lathem is and see if I can make it. Sounds like a good little lake.

BTW, does anyone know of any small lakes down Americus way? I guess Lucas would be the closest? My daughter plays soccer for and attends GSW and we like to fish together so I was just wondering if there is anything close to her campus that we could sneak off to every now and then. She's tough with a crankbait!


----------



## JarheadDad

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Thats what they say just show up with your 25 bone and $5.00 for parking and your good to go. and it is a awesome looking lake to top that off. with a hawg like that in your hand, sounds like your  trying to play us. Is that X jarhead



Thanks NGB. Believe it or not that is a Lanier bucketmouth. Wonders never cease huh? Surprised me to no end considering we were in a Spot hole. Aw, I ain't playin' y'all. I just like to fish and have a good time. Be forewarned though, I don't take too much very serious. Least of all myself! When I finally get to go fishing it's the fishing that counts. The old saying "A bad day on the lake is better than the best day at work" is my motto!

No, no x-Marine. No offense but it's former Marine. An ex-Marine is a rare bird and would resemble someone like Jack Murtha. You've got to throw down on the Corps to become excommunicated. I'm an "honorary" Marine from some Jarheads years ago though. Nothing official but some of my best friends still are from a Marine rifle squad way back when. I was Merchant Marine and was a JO on the SS Wright doing a resupply convoy in a little place called Beirut in 83 when we got hit. The squad we were with adopted us when I picked up a weapon and returned fire. Which is totally against what we're supposed to do but getting shot at has a tendency to really tick you off! Man did I get reamed a new one by their company CO. Whew! Combat Marines have a really strange sense of humor and laughed their butts off 'cause I got mad and even laughed harder when I got chewed out. Heh! We got the convoy through since it wasn't far and then helped with the evac when the barracks got bombed which happened when we were moving in. Used to do resupply for them down in SA also before Carter and Admiral Turner threw everyone under the bus. Yeah, I'm oldern' dirt! And feeling it!

See? I told y'all I was senile. Now I'm having flashbacks! Now you know why my kids wear earplugs when they fish with me!


----------



## MERC 250

*JarHeadDad*

I'm with ADPruitt, PLEASE let your son know that they are still appreciated by some of us here in the U.S.!!!It sure does seem that alot of people who were supporting our troops right after 9-11 have seemed to jump ship!I really do pray for a quick resolution so your son & alot of other sons & daughters can come back home safely to their families for good!!! You,the troops,and their families will continue to be in my prayers until all are safely home!!!!!   ----As for the fishing with these guys,I haven't done it yet,but are looking for the day to match-up with these guys!!!!Maybe they can teach us a thing or two!!!


----------



## Cameron197

Alright Robby, I thought you ever fished tournaments until this year.  Here you are after 4 HVBA tournaments and still sitting in 2nd in points. Can't wait to get to Lathem on Sunday if the old Lady lets me . But really can't wait for Yargo on the 7th!!! Jason and i are now out for the money. Not points!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

second in points?! who would have thought??? 

fished lathem today with good success. caught about 12 in an hour or so. most of the time i spent just riding and looking. i never have seen that lake when it was clear, only when it was stained. here is the kicker...we saw two HUGE  bass today. the first fish was 6-7lbs. the second was a sho nuff trophy. it was 8lbs if it was an ounce. i would actaully call it a 10lber. the biggest fish i have ever seen in the water...anywhere. so for those who say lathem ain't a good place for big fish, you're right and you should probably fish somwhere else. 

best five probably went around 7 lbs. caugth two bass, about 1.5 lb each, off the beds. i believe i have also discovered my secret lure. i know merky has one, so i have one too, now. 

chef and randy, it was good to talk with yall. looking forward to seeing everyone next sunday. should be great weather.

robby


----------



## Cameron197

Robby, Pass it on in a PM, and I'll help you out on Yargo on the 7th.


----------



## joboo

Hey now, no sharing secret baits. (Unless of course you tell me.)
Went out to Lathem today. Man was it crowded! But I didn't see you out there UGA. 
I got 8 but they were all small. They are bedding though and some are already schooling shad. If the weather holds out it will be good next weekend. We have to fish Stone mountain on Sat so we will be wore out Sundy.
Welcome aboard Jarhead.  US Army here (2nd Armored Division)


----------



## joboo

Oh by the way....My wife bought me a Hummingbird 535 at Bass Pro Shop yesteday. (Something about having to spend $1000.00 this year to stay preferd)
Now yall are in trouble.......


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> Hey now, no sharing secret baits. (Unless of course you tell me.)
> Went out to Lathem today. Man was it crowded! But I didn't see you out there UGA.
> I got 8 but they were all small. They are bedding though and some are already schooling shad. If the weather holds out it will be good next weekend. We have to fish Stone mountain on Sat so we will be wore out Sundy.
> Welcome aboard Jarhead.  US Army here (2nd Armored Division)



joboo, you have a greenish expedition with a white sticker in the lower right portion of your rear window, right? looks like a fish or something. i saw your car, but never saw you, although i kept an eye for you, but did meet chef and northgabowhunter (randy). today was my best day on lathem yet. perfect weather, dozens of bites (i bet i had 30 bites), and seein those two big ol sows really got me going. i'd rather SEE just one of those big fish than catch five, 2 lbers. quite a sight to see a 8-10lb bass just swimming. i am officially in love with lathem. at times, i lay awake beside my wife thinking of lathem. is that considered infidelity?

sorry y'all i am going to be like merky bout my secret bait. i will hint but won't tell exactly. it is a soft plastic. nothing fancy to it. lathem bass love it though. cameron, i won't be at yargo. i'll be fishing eufaula that weekend. pop hardy might fish though.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Great! Figured they'd be bedding. Fished the R-Ranch in Dahlonega Sat. and they were bedding there. Let's say I figured something out there that i hope to put to work next Sunday. Yeah joboo, they were schooling last Wednesday night over there. Weather looks to be good for the upcoming week, but watch Sunday be high 40's with 30mph winds. That would be my luck


----------



## joboo

Yeah, that was my Expidition.  Ok, guess I am gonna have to find my own secret bait.
So, are we still on for next weekend or not?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

we are. The "group" needs to make arrangements for our after tourney "get together" but other than that, i think we are good to go. UGA, did you order scales or what is the latest from Merk on that? Secret bait? Treble hooks!!! I'm kidding! Tried a new bait for the first time and really liked it. Hey UGA, were the bigguns cruisin or on bed? Most of what i saw bedding were smaller ones.


----------



## joboo

Good, I got the drinks but if there is anything else I need to bring, let me know. (What does everyone drink?)
All I saw were small ones on the bed too.  Chris said he saw a few good size ones during the week so I guess we will chase them next weekend. Ad, Don't catch em all before the tourny.
Cameron, are you gonna make it?


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> we are. The "group" needs to make arrangements for our after tourney "get together" but other than that, i think we are good to go. UGA, did you order scales or what is the latest from Merk on that? Secret bait? Treble hooks!!! I'm kidding! Tried a new bait for the first time and really liked it. Hey UGA, were the bigguns cruisin or on bed? Most of what i saw bedding were smaller ones.



danny,
i was thinking merky would bring the scales. 

the first big fish was very involved with a male and i got a good look at her. the second was on a bed with a larger male, but she flew off the bed when the boat went past. i didn't get a good look at her. the first thing i told my partner was "that fish had to be 14lbs." she was that big, but after replaying it in my mind, i talked myself down to confidently saying she was every bit of 8lbs, probably 10lbs. 

like i said, it is a very simple bait, if you experiment with stuff you'll know when it's right. i stopped fishing with it after 30 minutes and 10 fish to try other baits, but that will be my $$ bait next weekend.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

so merks gonna make it? we need to be sure. I'm sure there are a few big girls in there. I might fish it one more time before the tourney


----------



## joboo

I have a Berkly digital scale if someone has a fish basket. That would be our last resort.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

bring it joboo, i got a basket so at least we've got a plan b. hopefully, merk will come


----------



## JarheadDad

joboo said:


> We have to fish Stone mountain on Sat so we will be wore out Sundy.
> Welcome aboard Jarhead.  US Army here (2nd Armored Division)



Thanks Joe. We'll see you at Stn Mtn Saturday as well. I know we've met a time or two but can't remember which tournies. I'll be fishing with my oldest, Beau, and will attach a pic so we can meet up and say "Hey"! I'll be pre-fishing Stn Mtn Tuesday or Wednesday. Not sure yet which day.

Army eh? Well, at least their Army Strong campaign is better than that whole Army of One thing! I never got that whole deal. Heh! Army Strong works! I really like that part where the ad says, "Are you strong enough to get over yourself?". Good stuff! Have an uncle that was a tank commander in 2nd AD before he joined up with Phoenix back in the day. I believe that was 67 or 68. Can't remember for sure. 

See Ya' 
Watt


----------



## Cameron197

joboo said:


> Oh by the way....My wife bought me a Hummingbird 535 at Bass Pro Shop yesterday. (Something about having to spend $1000.00 this year to stay preferd)
> Now yall are in trouble.......




She needs to get you a 979 side imaging and bingo, you got it. 

Thats my plan to stay on.

Cameron


----------



## chef

*lathem*

yea i found my secret bait about my last hour before heading in. couldnt keep em off my line, its nothing fancy,just something i always overlook,not anymore!good to meet ya UGA,see ya sunday!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

lathem on sunday was hot, did catch 9 or 10 met robby, fine fella, sorry robbie but I think I was fishing behind you at the docks and did notice the bait and color and I might know were the big sow was laying or do I ? Info going to the highest bidder. just kidding , hey look do we need a fish bag or what how do ya'll weigh in?


----------



## Cameron197

There will be bags there.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Robby,

Call me later today.

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Good Morning Morning All*

Went to Lathem today after church and well figured the time had changed back to a later time...but had to pull in the gates and turn right around and leave! That stunk!

It all depends on what all we get moved into our new house. If we get everything moved, then i might be able to come...the scales are going to fall through...

If i dont fish this tourney then i can fish one sometime in mid april.

Went to Lanier Sat. with a good friend, and....I bet we caught nearly 50-60 fish sat. With only a handful of decent 2-5 lbers. Without a doubt the best day on the lake!


----------



## wareagle228

I hope you got us some good spots for sunday.(northegabowhunter) I took the boat out friday to sweetwater creek. Fishing was hard but the boat was great. It was only the second time I had it out so I put fish in the livewell and it did its job. We are set for sunday. Give me a call later this week and I will have everything ready for Sunday.


----------



## joboo

Chris,
Are you reading these posts? Go find us a secret bait. How can we be part of the club without a secret bait. Oh, the humanity of it.......


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I was just lying. I didn't know what it would start. Guess i gotta go get one too!


----------



## ugabowhunter

here's one of our SMALLER fish my buddy caught on sunday. man, those 10" 5.25 oz storm swim baits are lethal out there. i think i might have one more boat for sunday. he'll be a rookie, so y'all take it easy on him.


----------



## joboo

Robby, is that your brother? His pic and your avatar look suspiciously similar. Are you moonlighting as a teacher for "how to pose for fishing pictures?"


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> Robby, is that your brother? His pic and your avatar look suspiciously similar. Are you moonlighting as a teacher for "how to pose for fishing pictures?"



no he ain't my brother, but i was teaching him how to pose for a picture   i guess you noticed the out-stretched arm??? he's a good bud of mine that fished with me last lathem tx. but those huge swim baits are lethal out there!!!!!


----------



## joboo

I personaly like the saltwater swimbaits. I would use a 12 incher at least for those monsters on the beds.


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> I personaly like the saltwater swimbaits. I would use a 12 incher at least for those monsters on the beds.



y'all may laugh, but i actually did hook a fish on the bed off of a storm 10" gizzard shad swimbait on sunday. he came off, but it would have made a good pic with a 12" bass with a 10" bait hanging out of it's mouth. honestly, i have never seen bedded fish get so fired up so easily until i threw that huge bait. i ran it over the bed 5 or 6 times, letting it sit, then picked up a smaller t-rigged fluke and they took it immmediately.


----------



## joboo

All kidding aside, use the bluegill swim bait and the bass will hit it so hard you better have a good grip and be ready. Bluegill lovebass eggs so much, they will chance it even with a big bass guarding the bed. Bass will destroy one of those.
That was Joboo's tip of the day.


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> All kidding aside, use the bluegill swim bait and the bass will hit it so hard you better have a good grip and be ready. Bluegill lovebass eggs so much, they will chance it even with a big bass guarding the bed. Bass will destroy one of those.
> That was Joboo's tip of the day.



good tip joboo. i threw one of those as soon as i saw that second huge female sunday. i love fishing those on beds. but, shhhh, don't tell everyone!!! boys, i am really looking forward to sunday. even without the tx, lathem is an awesome lake to fish this time of year. it'll be a blast.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I wonder if you guys are trying a little "psychological intereference"? Man, they hit "that bait" REALLY GOOD!

Funny!

Hey, so if Merk doesn't make it, is joboo, uga, and me plus our partners the ones getting together afterwards? Merk, you should come even if you don't fish!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Hey did any of ya'll hear that gobbler sunday? and is the net a go or not, just lip'em. joobo if your batteries is going to be a problem let me know, I'm fishing with wareagle and I can bring mine fully charge. let me know.


----------



## Cameron197

Its time to make the early prediction for Sunday!!! I win with 34.67lbs!!!   No, i think Danny has a total reversal from the Feb tournament to take it with about 10lbs.
Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

Cameron197 said:


> Its time to make the early prediction for Sunday!!! I win with 34.67lbs!!!   No, i think Danny has a total reversal from the Feb tournament to take it with about 10lbs.
> Cameron



i think it'll take 9-10 lbs to win it. the fishing should be real good. my money is on joboo and chris, if merky don't show.


----------



## joboo

Wow! Never had anyone bet on me before. (Well....at least to win)
North, I did hear that gobbler and saw 5 deer. Man, what a great place to be on a Sunday afternoon!!!!!!
Thanks for the battery offer but I forgot that stone mountain was gas motor so we should be ok. I never thought that someone on a message board would offer up help with batteries expecially when we were fishing against them in a tourny. This is truely a great group of guys here!


----------



## Cameron197

Joe, I need to use that motor for Yargo next week so I can out run UGA to the underwater mountian. Got to win somehow


----------



## CollinsCraft77

hey guys! It's 4:30 in the p.m. and guess w.here I'm going? For only those in the know, let's keep it a secret  Will do some scouting and I will post my findings to you guys tonight. Location, location, location!!!!!!


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> hey guys! It's 4:30 in the p.m. and guess w.here I'm going? For only those in the know, let's keep it a secret  Will do some scouting and I will post my findings to you guys tonight. Location, location, location!!!!!!



HEY PRUITT!!!! I'VE GOT 2 WORDS FOR YOU!!! #%$@ %!# 

Good luck tonight. I'm gunning for you Sunday!!


----------



## joboo

Chris went out today for me. I came home and my stern light is hanging on by the wires. He had better of been fighting a lake record!!!!!!
AD, I have to agree with Cameron.......Thanks for rubbung it in.
Did the times change or do you have another way in?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Did i say i was fishing lathem? Got ya'll worried now. joboo, p.m. is coming.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

White flukes. 15, two hours, left the bedded ones alone, best topped four lbs. Have picture, will post it later. fished one cove and that's it


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> White flukes. 15, two hours, left the bedded ones alone, best topped four lbs. Have picture, will post it later. fished one cove and that's it




i know where you were! you better leave those fish alone. that biggun should have said " hey, leave me alone...i am waiting for a 10" swim bait from robby's line on sunday." i got one more coming for sunday. i think i might have to help him out a lot, maybe even pull him back in for weigh-in. this could spell TROUBLE!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

okay, before i get my wife to post pic, guess. Seriously. want to see if your right


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Anticipation*

Post Pics please


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I forgot house was on last night. My wife doesn't move when its on. Trying to do so now


----------



## Cameron197

I know where the fish are and you have to beat me there !!!!!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Boys ya aint gonna believe it!! Finally caught a keeper out of lathem yesterday evening!!! Was this the one that you were talking about UGA?
10 lb bucket!


----------



## Cameron197

Thats right, we don't belive it!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

first of all i don't believe it!! that pic is from long ago. 

second, the big one i saw sunday was longer, but not quite as fat.

third, the fish i saw actually had its lateral lines arranged in such a way that read "robby's 4/01/07", kinda like a tattoo.

but seriously, that is a heckuva a fish. which south ga farm pond did she come from?


----------



## ugabowhunter

merrick, that ain't the garage on your new house, not sure it is even you. you can do better than that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cameron197

I can't wait. I bet that my 11 year old out fishes all of ya ll!!!

Can ya tell that the tournament is coming up. Let the trash talking begin!!!


----------



## joboo

Cameron, I got the fastest boat out there yall have to beat me there! Where was it we were going again? 
Now on to the important stuff....What are yall drinking? I assume soda since everyone has a long drive home. Except for ...well you know. I don't support Pepsi products but I will get them if thats what you want. But if you say your a Gorden fan, its in the water with ya.


----------



## ugabowhunter

boys, i have been holding back, but i am about to burst. that tx on sunday is mine...ALL MINE. i will even fish left handed just to level the field a little bit. if anyone disagrees, my big ole muscle-dude partner will beat y'all up!!! J/K!!!!!!!!

it'll be fun. i do feel confident i can catch plenty of fish, but i think the winner will have to be good AND lucky to win. i can't wait. joboo, i'll drink coke or similar, but i'd rather support the local companies like coke. if my partner drives home, i'll drink something from st louis, MO, but i'll supply that. dang, this site is more addictive than meth!!


----------



## joboo

I dunno UGA, chris has been scouting everyday while I am work. I don't even have to bring a rod. I'll just net em as fast as he can bring them in.
Oh man, you said St Louis. I'm heading there in 2 weeks for work. But this time, I am coming home for the weekend. Spring is not the time to be traveling. Then again, neither is summer, winter or fall.


----------



## ugabowhunter

pruitt!!!

empty your pm box. it says you have exceeded you storage capacity. who you been talking to so much???


----------



## joboo

He is talking to me. Sharing the secret bait and those hot spots. lol
He must be a popular guy these days.
Robby are you fishing HVBA this year?


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> He is talking to me. Sharing the secret bait and those hot spots. lol
> He must be a popular guy these days.
> Robby are you fishing HVBA this year?



yes, i am fishing hvba this year. right now, i am actually second in points  i won't be at the next tx, though ( i have to fish eufaula with a bud). my dad will be there at yargo, but i got a feeling he might get skunked   and lose some points. hopefully, i'll have my new boat next week and be ready to roll for varner on the 21st and 22nd. then stone mountain.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

whats the chance they open the gates early, I swear, I got there last sun. at 8 pm and everyone was already fishing. uga you was in my #5 hole which is my noon bite when the sun comes up. I know there some sore jaws in there. I just got 2 bites and one fish and moved on. I guess them fish will be in your livewell by noon right. We'll be culling by then, so just get 2 or 3 small ones and move on.   ITS ON


----------



## CollinsCraft77

p.m. box is empty


----------



## Cameron197

I'll be sharking so bad I'm going to send all of yall home with bare aluminum boats!!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*My Fish!*

Just to let you know that is me in the picture i have another that proves it!

Plus i went with my friend from the Fire Dept. We stopped at his house cause hes got room in the freezer for it!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

must have been one from the RRanch i let go in there.


----------



## chef

fished lathem today, found the sowbellies, hope my boat can beat yall to the spot on sunday because i think that is where all you regulars will be heading first!


----------



## ugabowhunter

chef said:


> fished lathem today, found the sowbellies, hope my boat can beat yall to the spot on sunday because i think that is where all you regulars will be heading first!



uh oh boys!! sounds like chef is on them. i never found the big girls, i just saw two swimming, they never even thought about looking at my lure though. if you got onto them today, you'll be the man to beat. i think i know where they are, just getting them to bite will be tough.


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> Just to let you know that is me in the picture i have another that proves it!
> 
> Plus i went with my friend from the Fire Dept. We stopped at his house cause hes got room in the freezer for it!



merrick, heckuva fish there, bud. congrats. i still have hard time even considering that fish came from lathem though.


----------



## chef

truthfully, i think i could have tied a peice of pinestraw to a hook and caught them. thoes girls attacked whatever went through there home


----------



## joboo

Good day huh, Chef? Man I love that lake.
All, I am headed to NC for a job interview tomorrow, so my plan of prefishing is out the window. Tell you what, whoever gets to fish before the tourny, just PM me with the good spots and what bait to use, how fast to retrieve it, how deep and what color.
Thanks guys,


----------



## CollinsCraft77

north carolina???????????????


----------



## joboo

Yeah, I will still work here (more travel) but they are flying me up for and interview. Hey, at least I get the Delta miles and a free lunch if I don't get the job.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

for what company? Your with ups now, right?


----------



## joboo

Yes, I am with UPS now. Looking at a company called Red Prarrie. They are a software company. My fishing habit is getting very expensive so I need more money.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

how about getting me a job, too!!!!


----------



## joboo

What and not be able to fish all day everyday? How could you live with yourself??????


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Heck, i'm not gonna be able to afford to walk across the street if something doesn't happen soon


----------



## joboo

Is now the right time for the "It's not about the money" speech?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

no,not really


----------



## Cameron197

I'll tell you what Pruitt. When I hit the 70 Million tonight and Buy 2 or 3 of the best lots that meet up in the Falls up there. I'll have you put in a HVAC unit that would keep polar bears cool in the summer


----------



## Cameron197

After looking at the neighborhood site. I huge house that they are building by the marina is for sale. 2.4 mill. I would like to have lots 20,21 & 22 on the point Come on numbers I need you to fall!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

no doubt. Who builds a 2.4 million dollar SPEC house? I guess i will see you Sunday?


----------



## Cameron197

Yea, I should be there.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

good deal. Uga,joboo, Rain or Shine?


----------



## Cameron197

Heck, I've never been on that lake if it was not raining, snowing, freezing cold or windy. Mostly it has been a combo of all of the above.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

no doubt! I don't think were gonna have any severe weather. Off and on is all i've seen


----------



## wareagle228

rain or shine as long as there is no sever weather.


----------



## ugabowhunter

yeah, rain or shine, i am there!!!! i'll fish from the bank if i have to!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

yikes! after looking it up, it looks kinda nasty. as long as there isn't any lightning and the lake stays in it's banks, i'll fish. we might want to reconsider the after-meal, though. y'all let me know what you want to do.


----------



## ugabowhunter

i am sure some won't want to fish in the forecasted conditions. those who want to show, i will be there. we can fish and if it gets nasty, either too windy or lightning, we'll call it and refund the $$. i have been scared once at lathem and don't want to go through it again. i need some feedback from everyone as to what the majority wants to do on sunday. there's no sense in putting anyone at risk. i don't mind getting wet, but lightning and capsizing scare the pooh out of me. one possibility might be to weigh-in at 12:00 or 1:00 depending on when the rain is supposed to hit. to expedite the weigh-in we could do best three fish, or just one fish. let me know.

robby
770-722-4096 cell call anytime tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ugabowhunter

those that do show, be sure to bring you life vests, i know it is a state law, but just be sure to have them. the water has warmed into the 60's, but it still wouldn't take too long to succomb to hypothermia.


----------



## wareagle228

lets do it. I need to get that stuff from you anyway. If it gets bad we can call it early. I have 2 hand held radios I will bring. If any others have any bring them and we can give on to each boat. see you all there sunday.


----------



## ugabowhunter

wareagle228 said:


> lets do it. I need to get that stuff from you anyway. If it gets bad we can call it early. I have 2 hand held radios I will bring. If any others have any bring them and we can give on to each boat. see you all there sunday.




good idea with the radios, i'll get a couple more. anyone want to stray away from the 5 fish weigh-in? or, all we still good. what do those weathermen know anyways?!?!

still looking forward to it.

robby


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i say let's go with original plan, make the call Sunday morning on severe weather, and the afternoon plan is up to you. We can wait and do it when we fish yahoola next. They do have picnic tables and since its open later, we won't have to rush. That is up to ya'll. But i say let's do it!


----------



## wareagle228

Where is yahoola? Can you send me some info on it?
wareagle228@comcast.net


----------



## ugabowhunter

sounds good pruitt, the closer we get to sunday, the better we'll know what the weather will do. for now, i say we postpone the meal afterwards to a later date, but i will still do the bbq when we decide. i will be at the gates at 7:00, all other be there b/w 7:15 and 7:30 am. see y'all there. 

if the sun doesn't shine, i know my pattern will win it all !!!!!


----------



## GIGLM9

*Weather*

Robby,

Sent you a PM before reading the post on here.  I am with you as far as waiting until we get closer to Sunday and we can make the call at the gate in the morning.  I might make my own call before I drive for an hour, but man do I want to fish this tourney.


----------



## chef

*this is what is comming right for us!*

 Sunday: Periods of showers and thunderstorms, mainly before 2pm. High near 67. East wind 5 to 10 mph becoming south. Chance of precipitation is 90%.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

tstorms are mainly south of atl. i think we might get wet, but not electrocuted. Who cares? Fish are already wet!


----------



## chef

man i hope so, been looking foward to this tourney. has anyone considered a high stakes tourney , just one a year,plan ahead so we all have time to save up and and convence our live in bosses to let us do it?


----------



## Cameron197

chef said:


> man i hope so, been looking forward to this tourney. has anyone considered a high stakes tourney , just one a year,plan ahead so we all have time to save up and and convence our live in bosses to let us do it?



Thats what the Georgia Jon-boat series is about. The ones at Lathem, High Falls, Horton & Yargo are 50 a boat and the Classic on Varner is 150 a boat. (if fishing alone it half of the total)


----------



## crokseti

G-Day, I useta fish the johnboats of america tournaments years ago and would just like to invite yall johnboaters to beautiful lake lanier. 
I know yall like smaller waters but I'm in an area here that is easily fished using a small boat and electric motors. Little River is off hwy 129 N. of Gainesville going toward Cleveland.
 I fish this area almost every day and catch spots and largemouth regularly, never cranking my big motor. Theres several good putins around here. (little river, Laurel park. etc.
 boat traffic is minimal up here, just fishermen like us.
 Post back here if your interested.


----------



## Cameron197

Anybody go out there today? I would guess Danny and Robby.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

nope. not me. Wanted too but kids had ballgames today. I hope we still get some of you guys to come tommorrow. I know it's hard to fish when your wet all day but still, it is for money! Suck it up! If it get's too bad we can call it but everything i've seen is off and on with severe stuff staying south of atlanta. Could that change? Yes, but it doesn't look like it. IF EVERYBODY GETS UP AND TURNS THIS THREAD ON IN THE MORNING, I WILL POST WHAT IT IS DOING AROUND 5 TO 5:30 A.M. iF IT'S COMING A FLOOD, WE CAN CALL IT. I plan on fishing though. Too many big fish laying up. Plus, i found a decent partner.


----------



## chef

i will be there , unless otherwise posted in the morning! still want folks to bring 2 way radios?


----------



## ugabowhunter

its on!! according to weather.com, the rain chance has dropped to only 40% tomorrow, and most of the bad stuff will be later. i didn't get out today, spent the day with my dad and my daughter while wife was at work. i am still trying to decide whic boat to get, but i think it'll be the grizzly 1648 MV. i did a little shopping today. i had to travel to yemassee, south carolina to pick-up some more of my secret lathem bait. i bought 8 dozen, and most of those will be used up tomorrow before lunch. looking forward to this something fierce!!! it'll be fun...and wet. 


robby


----------



## ugabowhunter

chef said:


> i will be there , unless otherwise posted in the morning! still want folks to bring 2 way radios?



yes w/ the radios. i will have two. all we need is one per boat, so 7 or eight should cover it.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I just watched the weather channel as well. He said he hoped we got some rain but looks to be more hit and miss. South Carolina for secret bait? They don't sell dynamite in Ga? Your gonna need it UGA! We haven't talked as much trash this time so i guess better late than never. Pretty funny the guy who finished dead last in February is running his mouth. I might not win but i definately aint gonna get skunked! Let's dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joboo

RAIN OR SHINE we will be there.
Got a butt whoopen at Stone Mountain today. Man I am beat. And to top it all off, we must have lost the seat on the ride home.
So...No after thingy???? I need to know so I can get drinks.
Great idea about the radios. I have some, I just need to get batteries today.


----------



## joboo

Crokseti, Chris and I fish Lanier all the time in our jon boat. Mostly in 6 and 2 mile creeks. Your spot sounds nice. Might be fun to change it up a little bit.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

up to uga


----------



## joboo

Danny, you at home today?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i am now.Wasn't earlier. Not sure what uga plans are


----------



## joboo

Guys, we can wait on the after thingy till we get to Yahoola. It's gonna rain all day but I am still fishing.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

good to me. see ya'll in the morning


----------



## CollinsCraft77

don't let the water scare the rest of you!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Did go this morning with a very greenhorn rookie, but we were able to catch 14 or 15 and were gone by 12:30, There were a bunch of empty beds. Lets see what happens and catch some fish. AIN'T SKEERED


----------



## ugabowhunter

no after thingy, we'll do it later. j/k about my secret bait, i never went to yemasee, SC. it is readily available at your local BPS. i know i'll be there and my friend scott will be there, so that's 2 boat.

1. Pruitt
2. Joboo
3. NGAbowhunter and Wareagle
4. Me
5. My friend scott
6. Cameron
7. Gigl9 (geiger, maybe)
8. Chef
9. Ranger (maybe)
10. shadow52 (maybe)
11. Merky's friend derrick

we might still make it to 10 boats, that'll be $200 plus $50 for the big fish. i'll be sure to leave plenty of room in my wallet for the $$$   i gotta run now so i can re-rig with 25lb test for my 10" swim bait arsenal!!! am i missing anyone on the list??? i will have two weigh in bags and cam will have scales. let's do it!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

10" swimbait, huh? See ya'll in the morning


----------



## joboo

Got some frogg toggs so I will stay dry. 
Now for th ebad news...On the way home from Stone Mountain, apparently my seat blew out. Now I have to stand all day.
Would it be too Alabama if I brought a lawn chair on the boat to sit in?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

It won't bother me. Want a pillow for it? I figure you'll be catching them so fast you won't have time to stand up


----------



## wareagle228

I will see you all in the morning. I think we are going to have a good day of fishing.
Wareagle


----------



## Cameron197

I have done it before!!
 Time to get in bed and get ready for this whooping' I'm going to give tomorrow 

 
Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Hey is some one bring a digital camera tomorrow? The old lady won't let me bring hers out in the rain.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I'll see if i can sneak my wife's out


----------



## CollinsCraft77

looking at latest radar and at the speed it's moving, it might be past us by 8 a.m.. It's also breaking up pretty good so we might be out of the woods with this one.


----------



## GIGLM9

I am sure everyone is in bed, but Jason and I will be there.  I got my revenge on Allatoona today and really wore them out over the last hour before sundown.  I fished out of an 18ft. Stratos which is a little better for those big lakes.


----------



## ugabowhunter

i got a camera for today. fixin to check the radar, then off to lathem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cameron197

Out the door now!!!


----------



## shadow2

dawgfan52 and i had a great time with you guys today..  not the best weather for fishing but a good time..  We are looking foward to next time.


----------



## Cameron197

WhoooHoooo! Big fish honors. Can't believe that 2 1/2 lbs would have taken it.

Cameron


----------



## joboo

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that showed up. We had a great time today and it was good to meet thise of you that I didn't already know. I still think Danny would have won it all if he would have weighed in. I guess he did not want to embarass the rest of us with all of those monsters.


----------



## ugabowhunter

*results 4/1 lathem tx*

1. Joboo and Chris        5.44lbs $180
2. Robby                         5.10lbs $60
3. Jeff and Wes             5.06lbs
4. Jeremy and Chad      5.02lbs
5. Steve and Tom          4.69lbs
6. Cameron                    4.68lbs Big fish 2.61lbs $60
7. Geiger and Jason      4.55lbs
8. Robert and Randy    4.27lbs
9. Chef                            2.69lbs
10. Scott and Mark        2.55lbs
11. Pruitt                    
12. John and Jason

Thanks everyone a good turnout despite the inclimate weather. i enjoyed the heck out of it. Congrats to Joboo, Chris, and Cameron. We need to do it again soon. Merky, we missed ya man. You could have easily walked away with it all!


----------



## ugabowhunter

shadow2 said:


> dawgfan52 and i had a great time with you guys today..  not the best weather for fishing but a good time..  We are looking foward to next time.



Shadow and Dawgfan,
What were y'all names? I guess i met ya, just didn't know who was who. Anyways, thanks for making it out there.

-Robby


----------



## wareagle228

It was good to meet you all. Looking forward to doing it again.
Robert


----------



## CollinsCraft77

YEAH JOBOO, THAT'S IT! Actually, when we added it up on the water we were at 3.79. What's crazy was the bite. Okay, fess up. What were you using to get your bites? We were using sand finesse worms off points. Guess that's why of the 28 fish we caught, around 22 or 23 were spots. We caught them all out in about 20 ft. of water. Nothing on crankbaits, spinnerbaits, and i think we caught two on trickworms (white ) early. So what was yours? 

I had a great time. Good to see you Robby and joboo and Cameron. Also Chris. You know, kids come last. Already looking forward to the next one. Weather stunk, but great turnout. Definately doing the cold ones next time afterwards, Robby. Wonder what Merk did today?


----------



## Cameron197

All three of Dillon's came on a Pink trick worm. I caught 3 dinks on a pink trick worm and the 2 bigger fish were on a buzz bait that got hung up in brush on the initial retrieve. As soon as it got free, they hit it. It was really odd today.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

By the way, Robbie, and I saw some things that should have not been allowed today at Lathem. I'm not going to go into details but we need to have a set rules for some things. I told Robbie that we should use the Georgia Jon-Boat Series as a base line. To see them click here.

Also, there will be a set at all of the tournaments that Robbie, Merrick, or anyone else out of the group that puts one on.

Other than that I had a great time out there with all of ya ll today. Even though the weather was so bad. At least the rain only lasted about 2 hours. I still can't believe that my basket didn't weight at least  5 lbs. One more fish would have been nice.  

Can't wait until Yahoola soon. Don't forget the i will be on the big boat from may 28th - June 2nd Don' have it then.

Cameron


----------



## shadow2

ugabowhunter said:


> Shadow and Dawgfan,
> What were y'all names? I guess i met ya, just didn't know who was who. Anyways, thanks for making it out there.
> 
> -Robby



shadow2=jeff, dawgfan52=wes...


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Finally!*

Ole Cameron shows some action on the water!!
Just picken at ya! We finally got moved into the home and wow at all the junk we have. One complete side of the garage has nothing but junk in it! Man i sure would like to have it cleaned out soon. 

Also my sister had her baby boy this past Friday, and well it only has one funtionable lung and its heart is in the middle of its chest, reason why its done that was cause its intestines were pushed up somehow. But the doctors at Egleston have said that he will live a normal life and should be fine, His surgery will be this week to correct it. 
Just Say a little pray sometime today to remember that little fellow, or just remember him! Without children in the world we're nothing!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*PIC*

Anyone get some picture from the tourney? Post them if so. Thanks

Congrats Jo and Chris, Robby and Cameron! 
Get them batteries charging cause we going to possibly try Yahoola next for a little bit of a break!


----------



## ugabowhunter

*pics*

merky,
i'll be thinking of your nephew. i know things will be fine, though. i wil post pics asap. it might be a couple of days though. 

robby


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Merky prayers said and sent, #1 Congrats to Joe & Chris, robby, cameron. #2 Robby thanks for the awesome job you done. #3  Robert thanks for letting me fish with ya, we came up a little short, but fished our butts off for a lousy 4.27 lbs.


----------



## wareagle228

Randy, that was just a warm up!! We will get them next time. Congrats to all that took home the cash. Lets get another one started up soon.


----------



## wareagle228

Robby, thanks for bring the motor and depthfinder. I going to hook it all up sometime this week. I might be out there again friday to try it all out.


----------



## ugabowhunter

i thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks again to everyone that showed up in the rain. Robert, nice to meet ya and glad we could work something out on the motor and FF. let me know how it all works when you get it hooked up. Randy, it was a pleasure meeting you, as well. I couldn't matter fishing with a better group of guys than the ones that attended the tx on sunday. Cameron, thanks a bunch for bringing the scales and i am very happy for ya to take home the big fish honor and it was nice to finally see ya weigh-in some fish  pruitt, i was expecting big big things from you. what happened??????? When are we going to do this again, guys?????


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem or Yahoola*

Pick a saturday this month or the very beginning of next month and pick between the two.


----------



## ugabowhunter

how about may12th at lathem? maybe $25 per person as opposed to $25 per boat. Joboo might have a tx that day, but we need him to be there. I know hvba does not have a tx that weekend. i am also not opposed for another sunday tx. would anyone mind if i bring my wife with me to the next tx?? she might catch more fish than my previous partner (which is zero), and she would really enjoy it. let's get it going again. next tx we should adhere to ga jon boat series rules and regs per cameron's advice. NO STRINGERS! what do y'all think?

robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney*

Do it on a Sat.


----------



## Cameron197

I'm going to modify some of my rules from the GA Jon-Boat rules because these tournaments are more for fun than competition. I'll post them later on tonight on there own page.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

What was the name that we came up for ourselves? I'm going to create a section of the GAJB page for our little "for Fun" tournaments that we have. All results will be posted and any other info that we see fit. I'll keep ya ll posted.

Cameron


----------



## Duffman3746

adpruitt2 said:


> YEAH JOBOO, THAT'S IT! Actually, when we added it up on the water we were at 3.79. What's crazy was the bite. Okay, fess up. What were you using to get your bites? We were using sand finesse worms off points. Guess that's why of the 28 fish we caught, around 22 or 23 were spots. We caught them all out in about 20 ft. of water. Nothing on crankbaits, spinnerbaits, and i think we caught two on trickworms (white ) early. So what was yours?
> 
> I had a great time. Good to see you Robby and joboo and Cameron. Also Chris. You know, kids come last. Already looking forward to the next one. Weather stunk, but great turnout. Definately doing the cold ones next time afterwards, Robby. Wonder what Merk did today?



Thats ok if kids come last as long as they finish first. On may 12 we do have a tourny that sat.


----------



## Cameron197

Chris, I know you caught the winners. Joe was just there as moral support!


----------



## ugabowhunter

any given saturday either joboo and chris have a tx, or cameron, gigl9, and myself have a tx. i would hate to miss a tx, or schedule one that joboo couldn't make.
finally laid eyes on my future boat tonight. 1548 g3 with diamond plate aluminum floors. hopefully will have it by week's end. 

pics of sunday will be coming later, either tomorrow or wednesday night. things are kinda hectic this week. cameron, when are you going to get this trailer out of my yard?

joboo, what was your bite sunday? mine was off my secret lure and senkos. i tried to stay in 8-10 ft of water. i did reveal my secret lure to a few after the tx! not sure why i did that, though. guess i am just too nice of a guy.


----------



## Cameron197

Robbie, It will only work now. You should have caught enough dinks to have them on to it.

Cameron


----------



## GIGLM9

*Secret Bait*

Don't worry Robby, I will keep it a secret.  I don't plan on changing from what I am throwing at Lathem.  If I continue to catch 40+ fish each trip eventually I will break 6 or 7 lbs.  (I hope).


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney Time*

Well I talked to a few guys last night and they said they would like to fish one on the 21st of the month. Check it out and let me know. I think next month im taking a break or going to fish Rocky Mountain PFA. In june I am going to try to plan us our first JoNite Tourneys at Yahoola.


----------



## joboo

Robby, Chris will have to tell you the secret bait. It was his idea so he has to share it. But we did run out of them quickly cuz the fish were tearing them up!
I am ready to fish again with you guys. Just try to avoid  SJBA Saturdays.
Talk to yall soon.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I thought i saw a stringer out there but wasn't sure. My Saturdays are shot for April and early may, unless we do a later start tourney on yahoola. I coach on Saturdays. I'm always up for the Sunday tx. but i know everybody can't do that. Up to ya'll.

Robby, not sure what happened. We were on fish all day. Absolutely no size at all. Now, my partner fishes lakes like Lanier a lot so he was all about points. And yes, we caught them, but they were all spots and we all know what a spot on lathem is, 11 3/4 inches. I couldn't convince him to try something different so he learned the hard way. I'm pretty sure if we would have fished it like I normally do, things would have been alot different. But he definitely kicked them spots butts. 

Still, I had fun. Gonna get rid of my boat ( ANYONE WANT TO BUY IT ) and redo an aluminum. Lighter I think. Time to get serious about this stuff because it is too much fun. I am absolutely all for a set point of rules and if they don't like it, they can stay at home.

Robby, next tx, loser buys the cold ones for the following if you know what I mean! That means i buy next one. Deal? Joboo, you are the man! Or your kid is and you conveniently steal his glory. Either way, you are the man!!!!


----------



## Cameron197

Danny, at least you only have to coach.I have to coach and still be there all day doing to board of directors crap as well.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

no doubt. Luckily, my son's t-ball and my daughter 7-8 softball are on Monday and Thursday nights. However, my other daughter's U-12 soccer games are all on Saturday. Some early and some as late as 3 p.m. Want to fish but kid's first you know! I think it will be over in early May but i still want to be there.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Food*

Well no one has mentioned how the meeting after the tourney went? Was Robby's cooking good or is that why no one is mentioning about the food? Just picking Robby!

Talked to a few about the next tourney sounds like they are wanting to do one on the 21st of this month...Who can make it?


----------



## Cameron197

Robbie and I are out. It's the 2 day at varner that weekend.


----------



## Cameron197

Just heard on the news that Matt Hwy (369) and Old federal is getting hit hard by the storms. sounds likw you guys are getting some weather. Send some of it to Winder. I need to fill up the pool the free way.

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> Well no one has mentioned how the meeting after the tourney went? Was Robby's cooking good or is that why no one is mentioning about the food? Just picking Robby!
> 
> Talked to a few about the next tourney sounds like they are wanting to do one on the 21st of this month...Who can make it?




We decided to postpone the after-tx food until nicer weather and BIGGER fish. i still want to cook some bbq for everyone, though. one thing i like almost as much as fishing is cooking for a crowd. i am still kinda a greenhorn as far a smoking meat, but i am getting good fast. cant do the 21st of april. big tx on varner and i am importing my partner all the way from lake seminole to fish with me. this boy can sho nuff catch'em. watch out hvba!!! it'll be nice to finally have a partner that can put'em in the livewell. 

random question, but is the coosa river short for the coosawattee river? or, are they 2 different rivers? 

should have the new boat tomorrow!!!

problem posting pics. the pics were actually taken on the camera's memory and not the card. i forgot the card at home. so i got to get a cable to hook the cam to the comp. might be a few days.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

gotta ballgame i think. I'll have to ask my wife. Yep, it's at 10 a.m. Now, we could do the late afternoon start on yahoola. Thoughts? 

We decided to wait on the food thing because of the weather. We discussed it at the tx and since yahoola is open later, it would be good to do it there.

Get moved in, Merk?

Cameron, it's coming!!!


----------



## joboo

Merk, we wanted to wait till you could enjoy some of the BBQ that Robby makes sound sooo good. It just wouldn't be right without ya.
We all need to compare tx schedules so we can do it again soon. I think I am gonna quit my job and live off of the tx winnings.  But only cuz Chris catches a bunch and I can net them real good.
Did Chris PM any of you with the super secret, sure fire, can't miss bait???
Anyone think it will be too cold this weekend to fish? I have been wanting to try somewhere new.


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> . big tx on varner and i am importing my partner all the way from lake seminole to fish with me. this boy can sho nuff catch'em. watch out hvba!!! it'll be nice to finally have a partner that can put'em in the livewell.



Robbie, You are talking to the sight fishing expert. I what a sceret weapon for them hawgs that weekend. Don't forget that Jason and I are out for money now, not points.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

joboo said:


> Merk, we wanted to wait till you could enjoy some of the BBQ that Robby makes sound sooo good. It just wouldn't be right without ya.
> We all need to compare tx schedules so we can do it again soon. I think I am gonna quit my job and live off of the tx winnings.  But only cuz Chris catches a bunch and I can net them real good.
> Did Chris PM any of you with the super secret, sure fire, can't miss bait???
> Anyone think it will be too cold this weekend to fish? I have been wanting to try somewhere new.


Might shockem a little, huh? I am looking out my bedroom window now and i swear i'm watching a little school here and there. After the storms, it's smooth as glass.


----------



## ugabowhunter

cameron, i am not sure how much sight fishing we'll be doing. we'll be looking for grassbeds. hopefully use senkos and jerkbaits. i am telling you, my partner is the real deal. he is the only person i know that got divorced only b/c he fished too much. he used to fish the redman tour and did very very well.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I might be the second, Robby!!!!!! Actually, my wife said if I don't start working!!!!!!!


----------



## joboo

Robby, hope you and Cameron do well so we can fish against ya in the JBAIT.


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> Robby, hope you and Cameron do well so we can fish against ya in the JBAIT.



 i would love to make j-bait my first year. i think we will be able to stay in the top 6...hopefully. i will be pulling for you and chris and give y'all any info that i have for any tx's y'all have. maybe we could kinda help each other out a little. i still can't believe that my team and your team both won varner! but, hey, when you're good, you're good, right?


----------



## wareagle228

MerkyWaters said:


> Well no one has mentioned how the meeting after the tourney went? Was Robby's cooking good or is that why no one is mentioning about the food? Just picking Robby!
> 
> Talked to a few about the next tourney sounds like they are wanting to do one on the 21st of this month...Who can make it?



My son has a ball game that saturday so I cant make that one. Keep me posted if things change.
Robert


----------



## GIGLM9

*April 21st*

I will be in the Varner TX with Robby and Cameron (HVBA).  How about the 12th.  I know Lathem will be on fire then, but I wouldn't mind trying Yahoola.


----------



## Cameron197

Geiger, on a Thursday? If you ment the 14th, Joe and chris will be at Horton w/ SJBA.

Cameron


----------



## GIGLM9

Cameron197 said:


> Geiger, on a Thursday? If you ment the 14th, Joe and chris will be at Horton w/ SJBA.
> 
> Cameron



Cameron,  Sorry about that.  I was refering to Robby's post about May 12th on Lathem.  It will be on fire then.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Merk prayers sent


----------



## joboo

My prayers are with Brian, Megen and Blaine.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Merky, tell Brian he's in my prayers and good luck!!!!!!

For the rest of the main crew, I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I can afford my habits! Time for a new boat i think!


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> Merky, tell Brian he's in my prayers and good luck!!!!!!
> 
> For the rest of the main crew, I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I can afford my habits! Time for a new boat i think!


----------



## shadow2

I am busy for the rest of the month...I am leaving on Tuesday to go down to Fort Benning for about two weeks..should be a lot of fun...I will have to see about may..The sunday would be better though.


----------



## joboo

AD, congrats....The next cold one is on you!!!!!!!!!!

Shadow, you going to annual training?
Well, with the cold weather coming, I was gonna make this a maintenance weekend. Clean up the boat, clean and reline the rods and reels but my wife wants to know why I am not out winning tournys..... I just may have to go "practice".


----------



## Cameron197

joboo said:


> AD, congrats....The next cold one is on you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shadow, you going to annual training?
> Well, with the cold weather coming, I was gonna make this a maintenance weekend. Clean up the boat, clean and reline the rods and reels but my wife wants to know why I am not out winning tournys..... I just may have to go "practice".


 

Come on Joe, Join us at Yargo Sat. I'll have Pruitt luck at my home lake this weekend. Thinking about going tomorrow after work and see if they are on the beds or not.

Cameron


----------



## shadow2

[Shadow, you going to annual training?
".[/QUOTE]


No not annual training..I am still on active duty..I am competing in the Best Ranger compitation this year.


----------



## joboo

Sorry Cameron, I never fished Yargo. Don't want my first time to be creamed by your club. Those boys are heavy hitters.
Thought about striper or trout maybe even crappie for a change. Still got a few days to figure it out. (Mught even sneak out to Lathem Friday)
Danny, where did you get work? I am still waiting on an offer. They said next week I should hear something.


----------



## ugabowhunter

danny, glad to hear you are now employed. merky, your family is in my thoughts and prayers, honestly. things will be fine, though. 

got the new boat today. Just got home from work, so i took a couple pics in the dark. I love it!!!! it dwarfs the old jon i used to fish out of. hope these pics come out ok. i actually used the memory card for these. the tx pics will come when i can get the correct cable for the camera. i promise. have we decided on the nest tx date yet?


----------



## jody7818

Nice boat.  Did you get it in the jefferson area?


----------



## ugabowhunter

thanks. it's from hd marine near sugar hill, GA. not sure i'd shop there again, though. poor service once i handed over the $. boat wasnt cleaned, no spare tire, had to wait on the salesman to show up, etc. i would have said forget it if i didn't have to have a boat so soon.


----------



## TaxPhd

Is that a 1548 G3?  With floor, lights, wiring, etc.?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*UGA*

When ya taking me fishing? Sweet Boat! Wish i could get me one like that soon.

Seen this and decided to snap a picture of it the other day! Some guy drove and was looking very skeptical to what i was doing that close taking pictures! Just a ole black snake!


----------



## ugabowhunter

TaxPhd said:


> Is that a 1548 G3?  With floor, lights, wiring, etc.?




10-4 it is a G3 with those goodies, fell in love with it when i saw it.

merky, nice pic but i hope you were using a big zoom when you took that pic.


----------



## Cameron197

Joe, give me a call today. (770-780-7858) If you or Chris want to fish Yargo, Tony is looking for a boater for Sat and can be in the money most times. He has already paid registration dues so I don't think that it will cost more than 25.00 I'll check if you are interested.


----------



## ugabowhunter

just got done with work and i was excited to get home and see this thread, y'all let me down. where is everyone?


----------



## Cameron197

DEAD!!


----------



## GIGLM9

Robby,

You going to let your Dad debut your boat at Yargo or will we have to wait until Varner.  Man I wish I had one of those.  Looks nice.


----------



## shadow2

I guess the weather is slowing the fisherman down as well as the fish...


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Merk, how did the surgery go ?  Robby the boat is nice, looks like a fishing machine. Does it already have a livewell ? Going to change that chain with the rope tied to it to a rope for it won't scratch the trailer it's ok its new.
Have not seen no date on the next tourny. I might be a free agent again not sure wareagle will make it. Kids come first we all know that. Its funny when I was a kid the parents  could care less about the game they did'nt even know who won. Heck the ball team did not even know what there batting averages was did'nt care, not today, last youth baseball game I went to I almost seen a fight with a bunch of parents. funny stuff, get a date!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Blaine's Update*

He come out of surgery yesterday and everything went great. His intestines went back great, and his heart even shifted back to its normal position! They did all the surgery Laprospopic (cant spell dont cratic!). They are going to keep him there for at least 3 weeks to make sure everything is ok. He should be coming off of the ventilator sometime next week. So everything sounds great. The Dr. said that from this surgery that he might have acid reflux, which stinks because it runs in the family. I have had it ever since i was 8 yrs. old and didnt get diagnosed with acid reflux til i was 11 or 12. It was rough. 

Anyways...got off topic. Thanks for all the prayers for the whole Bennett Family and just keep on praying that God will keep them strong and to do what they always need to do. Truly thank you everyone.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Thats awesome, glad to hear that, I have a new grandson 2 weeks old and worry all the time, can't wait to take the little chic magnet fishing and hunting.


----------



## ugabowhunter

glad to hear it merk!!

geiger, pops will be at yargo tomorrow a.m. with the old boat in tow. new one will be ready for varner pre-fishing next weekend. y'all have a good weekend and try to stay warm!!


----------



## joboo

Cameron, PM sent


----------



## joboo

*Lathem report*

Merk, glad to hear all went well.
Now for today's fishing report.
Water temp was 60 - 61 degrees and crystal clear.
Caught a whole mess of spots and a few LMs. Biggest was a 4 lbr off of one of the flats in about 3 feet of water. They were deep in the morning and started moving up as it warmed up. You can find them on windy points and just outside of the timber. I took my micro light with 2 lb test but I broke off a bunch of fish. They were slamming soft plastics today. I used sand trick worms. Went through a whole pack of em too. If I don't get a chance to talk to yall later, HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## Cameron197

Here we go again. Does anyone want to fish Varner on the 21st with Jason. It's the 2 day and I can't make the 1st day. I'll pay the entry fees for anyone who wants to fish the first day. If any $$$ are won, it will be split 3 ways.

Cameron


----------



## joboo

*Varner*

Cameron, do you need a boater?


----------



## Cameron197

If you want to being your down you can or Jason can take mine it does not really mater.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Robbie called me about and hour ago and said that he had not been able to get anything on Eufala yet, But his dad and friend had a 4lbr in the boat at Yargo by 8:30 this morning. I'm going over there in a hour or so and see what everybody is doing. Wish I was out there. Sick kids suck.


----------



## joboo

Where you going, Yargo?

I think I may drive over to that Ceder creek lake and check out the boat ramp.
Here is my cell so we can stay caught up on whats going on. Robbie, Danny, it's for yall too.  678-571-7672


----------



## Cameron197

Yea, I'm going over to Yargo and check on the tournament. I have to be there by 2:45 so I can do the weigh-in. Call me and let me know about Cedar Creek and let me know about the fishing. 770-780-7858

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Geiger and Jason had big fish today at Yargo with 6.29 and finished 4th.

Cameron


----------



## GIGLM9

*Yargo*

Cameron,

I got to give credit to my other partner, Jake (bassjake) not Jason, who caught the big fish.  If we only could have pulled that 5th keeper we would have been in the money too.


----------



## Cameron197

I like how the ol' lake is finally coming around now after they drained it a few years back. I also heard that the state "accidentally" stocked hybrid in there but  don't know if that is true. If they did, it will really help the fishing in there by helping to thin out the shad that have really taken over the lake. 

I guess that I need to do some research. The big bass will be a little more "excited" to see a lure in the future if the shad are thinned out.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Geiger makes the top 5 in HVBA points after Yargo tournament. Robbie keeps his 2nd place intact despite his absence. Now that i have missed 3 tournaments in a row  Jason and I need to make up 136 point in the next few weeks to make the J-BAIT.


----------



## joboo

Cmon Cameron, you can make that up. How did Robbie stay in 2nd without showing up?
SJBA is headed to Horton next week. Tough lake guring the spawn expecially with that club. They are some of the best sight fishermen I have ever met.
Anyone brave the cold and wind yesterday?


----------



## Cameron197

His dad was there with a friend of his. 2 fish at 8.87  lbs total. Good enough for 7th place. Yargo is the place to be this week. The fat sows have no made it up to the beds yet and are still on there feeding binge. The big fish yesterday was about ready to move on and lay. she looked like she was about to explode.

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

eufaula was awful. bad conditions. the winds had to be 30mph at times. i had a real bad day and missed about 8 fish, partially due to the wind, but mostly due to my errors. guess varner will be a fun tx for the points race. congrats geiger on a good sack. i wish i could have been there. cam, thanks for helping my dad out. i appreciate it. hope it warms soon!!


----------



## Cameron197

You should have stayed up here. Yargo has turned around


----------



## ugabowhunter

*tx pics from 4/1*

sorry i am so belated in posting these. the last pic is cameron with his son's (dillon, i think) first tx fish. it was blast, guys. we need to do it again soon!


----------



## ugabowhunter

*pics*

here's some pics of the boat (a work in progress). finally got the gas motor running tonight 

the last pic is the only good thing about going to eufaula this past weekend. she is also the future first female B.A.S.S. champion. watch out boys!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

pruitt,
where ya been??? what kinda new job did you get? so far, it seems like it is long hours.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

anyone other than me think we need to buy Cameron some instant tanning lotion? Look at them legs! I'm having to type with my sunglasses on!!!!!!!!!!

Looking forward to the next one, soon I hope!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Sorry uga, was posting when you were. I do hvac subcontracting so the busier the better!


----------



## ugabowhunter

glad you're staying busy so you can pay for your habits! i think i am on my way to a divorce and the poor house b/c of this fishing addiction. has anyone decided on the next tx?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

not yet. Are we doing Yahoola or lathem again? I say an afternoon tourney on yahoola. What say you?


----------



## shadow2

Looking foward to the next one...I sure hope I can make it..I have a lot of things going on between now and the end of may with the Best Ranger Comp the weekend of the 20th of this month and getting married on the 26th of may..but i will do my best to be there.


----------



## Cameron197

Anybody going Friday? Thinking about taking one of my Vendors up there around lunch after i go and look at his pop-up I'm thinking about buying.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Hey Danny, don't make fun of the chicken legs.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Yahoola Night Tourney!*

Lets get one going sometime around May. Just start slinging some dates out and we can pick which one we can make it to. 

Or if people think we should make the Yahoola in June then we can fish lathem again or go to Rocky Mountain PFA. Its up to everyone.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Checked my calender merk looked like any time for me will work, may have to find someone again with a boat w/a livewell. Wareagle does the ball thing with the kids maybe he can make it. If not guess I'll be a free agent.


----------



## ugabowhunter

personally, i'd like to do the lathem tx again in may and do the yahoola in june, i love summer nights. may 12th for lathem? and june 23rd for yahoola? just tossing some dates out there.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Either may 12 or preferably the 26th for me. Daughter has a one p.m. ballgame on the 12th but I might be able to get someone to fill in for me on that date. 26th is open. Ya'll decide and I'll make arrangements for whatever. Whatever we decide, remember, let's post rules this time. And if i put out a flyer, it will have them as well.


----------



## Cameron197

Get me some dates so I can get them on the website. It shoud be ready by the end of the week.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

By the way, how do yall like the new Georgia Jon-Boat Logo?


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> Either may 12 or preferably the 26th for me. Daughter has a one p.m. ballgame on the 12th but I might be able to get someone to fill in for me on that date. 26th is open. Ya'll decide and I'll make arrangements for whatever. Whatever we decide, remember, let's post rules this time. And if i put out a flyer, it will have them as well.


 
They will be up today.

Go to gajonboat.com and click on the Lathem Pot Luck Crew button and they will be there.

Cameron


----------



## wareagle228

I can not do the 12th. We will be on vacation then. I will get with you all the next tx.


----------



## shadow2

the 12th is bad for me as well but the 13th is ok


----------



## CollinsCraft77

13th is a Sunday but that would be better for me. I would hate to miss my daughter's game. After the 19th, I'm good all the way till football. So what do you say Uga, merk, joboo, and Cameron?  I know Sundays aren't possible for everyone so I will let you guys decide.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Lathem Pot Luck Crew.  NICE!


----------



## Cameron197

The New site is up and running click here You can also get to it on the Georgie Jon-Boat Site and click on Lathem Pot Luck Crew.

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney*

Sat. the 12th is better for me. Cant make it on the 13 got our church that sunday, we meet on the 2nd and 4th sunday of every month. But i can make it to the 13th!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

lets do it the third sunday then. it's up to ya'll. i don't know what the big tx guys schedule is. how's brian's baby?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney*

Cant make it on a Sunday. But you guys have fun, I will catch up on the night tourney at Yahoola.

I will put that tourney on!

Update: Baby Blaine has had its surgery and is recovering good. His lung is no longer collapsed and his heart is moved back to its normal position from what ive been told. They are weining him off of the meds. and the respirator so he should be getting moved into a room with mommy and then coming home soon!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

No, we can do it on a Saturday. You need to be there since you missed the last one. I should be able to work something up. If not, I'll miss it.

Great to hear about Baby Blaine. I'm sure Brian is tickled.

Where are the rest of you guys at? See ya'll tonight. Got to go to the ballpark. See ya!


----------



## joboo

Merk, Danny is right, we can't do another tourny without you. We can find a date that will work for all of us.
Guys, St Louis is crappy....But these guys do fish a lot. Wish I could get out while I am here. Wish me luck at Horton on Sat. Trying to stay in the top 6.


----------



## ugabowhunter

merky, give us a date. there will not be another tx up that way without you fishing in it. the 12th is good for me or the 26th, i think. are there any sundays you could fish?? this way, joboo and the hvba gang could all be there. this might be the best option; to find a sunday you could fish. selling the old 14ft jon boat tomorrow   i am gonna miss her! hope this new will bring the same luck. 

merrick, can't tell ya how happy my wife and i are about blaine. all those prayers and thoughts worked. looking forward to varner saturday with ya!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Got my partner tonight for the next tx. Upgrading till i can find one to beat you guys. I understand merk with the sundays. Everybody is so busy this time of year. I would rather do it on a Sunday, say the third one. That said, I can make any arrangements needed so I can fish. You guys work it out. Now, the 26th of May, which is a Saturday is the first really free one i have so if you guys want to wait, that's fine too. Gives me a chance to redo my boat. However, I can fish one tommorrow if needed.


----------



## ugabowhunter

let's try to do a sunday in may so merky can fish with us. the 6th or 20th ok???


----------



## joboo

Guys, you know we could just get together and fish. Don't need a tourny to fellowship. Maybe a blind draw for partners or just get together individualy and fish. Or we could all meet for dinner somewhere one night. I just enjoy hanging out with yall and telling fish stories.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Good point joboo. I like the tourneys cause I want to do that down the road and this is my experience phase. However, your ideas are great, too. I say Sunday the 20th. That gives everybody time to make arrangements and we can find partners etc. The next one after this one needs to be yahoola, on a Saturday afternoon, say 12 to 8 and we can **** afterwards (uga, you know what i mean ). So, is that what you guys want to do?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Merk, if you can't make that, let us know. I want to fish against you again so I'll do what ever I gotta do!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Partners*

I really like that idea of switching partners! That way we all have totally new aspects to fishing! 
Cannot make any promises on the sunday thing but i will try for the 20th to be able to fish it.
May 20th. will be the date boys. Danny when does the time change to later hours? Went there couple of weekends ago with the wife and well only stayed for 15 min. cause the hours hadnt changed.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Yahoola*

I would rather have that tourney from like 3-10or 2-10 something like that cause if that like is what i think it might be at night then we will be doing good anytime after dark.

I will be making a trip up there soon to see how the after dark bite will be.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Look at Post #'s 356 & 357 for the pictures of Yahoola Creek Reservoir. Going to be a blast!
UGA here are some of the pictures of Yahoola back during the beginning of this year. Im standing on one side of the lake and you can see almost every bit of the lake from where i was standing but it i think it might be fun, cause shoot how many E-Lakes have a time to 11:30pm?? Thats awesome! Just make guys that we dont abuse that privelage when we do fish!


----------



## ugabowhunter

yahoola: might try to fish it thursday or friday night. is it off of ga 400? sorry, i am not too familiar with those parts. anyone else want to try?


----------



## chef

*lathem pot luck*

i will be there whatever the date, gonna fish yahoola sunday never fished there.


----------



## jody7818

UGA...here's a map with the location of the lake.  I'm not going fishing tomorrow due to the wind.  But I was thinking about fishing there or Lathem on Friday.  Maybe I'll see ya there.


----------



## Cameron197

Robby,
Take 60 out of Gainesville and cross 400. Go into Dahlonaga and follow the signs to stay on 60 north. Go past the Wal-Mart and it will come up on your right. Its really hard to miss. The road is right up on the shore line.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Okay boys, May 20th. Let's get the word out. Maybe we can top our last showup which was pretty good considering the weather.


----------



## ugabowhunter

cameron, you want to run this one? maybe even call it the ga jonboat series inaugural warm-up? guess we need to get a new thread started.


----------



## Cameron197

Get me a date. I'll let you know.

Cameron


----------



## shadow2

the hours at lathem change after memorial day.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Cameron*



adpruitt2 said:


> Okay boys, May 20th. Let's get the word out. Maybe we can top our last showup which was pretty good considering the weather.



Theres the date! That would be great.


----------



## Cameron197

I don't know if I'll be there. I'll let you know tonight.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

hope my legs comment didn't make you mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ugabowhunter

anyone want to up the entry fee to $25 per person instead of $25 per boat? it'll help merky out with his new house  looking forward to 5/20!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I'm the one who needs the help!!!!!!!


----------



## shadow2

lets just stay with 25 per boat...lets try not to take the fun out of it..


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> hope my legs comment didn't make you mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


 
Na, Baseball season will be ending around than and I don't know when closing ceremonies will be.


----------



## Cameron197

I agree with $25 a boat. I've got a cruse to go on the next week and beer ain't cheep on the boat.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Sounds good to me. Uga, side bet on twelve cold ones? I need some incentive.


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> Sounds good to me. Uga, side bet on twelve cold ones? I need some incentive.



sounds good pruitt !!!!! its fine to stay with $25/boat, it was just a thought. i agree with shadow2, let's keep it fun and not too serious.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*How about this*

There can be a side pot bet for those that are confident in winning!  I think that i might take that chance!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Ain't skeered, look foward to it. Got to do better on weight, we caught 8 or 9 keepers . caught fish from 0 to 25 feet deep just not the big bite. going to be different this time. I think we lost the tx the first hour. oh well looking foward to the next dance 5-20


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Uga, go ahead and bring the king, in bottles, ice cold. I might even share one with you. It's warming up and that's my time! tired of this cold weather nonsense. So i am pumped up!

Has anyone heard from joboo or have them yankees got him tied down to something up north? You know, deliverance can happen just about anywhere these days! Hope your safe!!!!!!


----------



## shadow2

only 41 post away from the big 1000


----------



## CollinsCraft77

yep! Got new thread started. Let's keep it upfront and if you boys think of anymore rules we want to enforce this time, post them!!!


----------



## shadow2

anyone fishing Lathem on friday..I think that I might go just wondering if anyone elese will be there.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*5-20 Tx*

Just a thought i wanted to run by everyone. I know that i could probably get more boats to show up on a sat v. sundays. I know that i wont be able to get any of my guys to show. I may ask they other guy that puts his tourneys on and see if he wants to join with our tourney...only thing is that it will probably need to be on a Sat.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I know Sundays stink. This should be the last Sunday tx we probably will have. Most everyone's kids will be thru with ball after this one. I know my kid's last games are on the 19th of may. I was thinking this date matched your schedule but I totally understand if you go with your gut feeling. Would love to see you there since you and joboo are the men to beat.


----------



## ugabowhunter

myself, cameron, and geiger (giglm9) have hvba on the 5th and 19th of may. i will be fishing seminole memorial day weekend. i don't want to be selfish, but please please please dont have a tx without me!!!!!! 

does joboo have tx may 12th? if not, let's do it then.


----------



## Cameron197

shadow2 said:


> anyone fishing Lathem on friday..I think that I might go just wondering if anyone elese will be there.


 Thinking about it. Don't know yet.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

What did we find out about Yahoola camping. I think I'm going to hold the first one there on a Saturday afternoon. We fish 8:00pm until 11:00pm. Then we weight in that days catch. After weigh in we sit around the camp fire and tell about the "one that got away" stories. A few adult beverages and then get up in the morning and fish from the time the lake opens until 10:00 am weigh in and pack up and head home.

Let me know what you think.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

If there is no camping there, We should try this one. I think that we might have to go this from 7:00 - 1:00 I know its only a 6 hour tournament, but even High votage cuts the duration down it the heat for the summer. Look at it and let me know what all of yall think. We could start a 4th of July weekend tradition ( yes the 4th is on a Wednesday) it coulg be either the weekend before or after the 4th. I hear this lake is smaller than lathem but about the same look as lathem. Bigger fish though.

Here is the link to Russell Campground


----------



## Cameron197

By the way. If we do a night tourney. All boats must have the proper bow lights and a stern light.


----------



## chef

is there a fee at yahoola?


----------



## Double D

*alright*

Are we talking day or night tx?

Might actually be able to make one of these one day?

My coaching season is about to end and I'm really looking forward to joining you guys.

Got my boat all set up with my trolling motors and batteries - ready to hum  

Don


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Yahoola*

There is no camp sites around the lake that i know of. Not that big. I think the time would be great from like 6 til 10-or1030. Just cause its dark and will take longer getting weigh in ready to go! Plus loading boats for people might be aggrevating.

Dont know about them Great big Fish at Yahoola but there are some fish that will measure!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*UGA*

How does the 12th sound to everyone else?
Just asking not trying to tick anyone off! Just trying to work so we can have more boats...if ya dont like that boot me!


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> How does the 12th sound to everyone else?
> Just asking not trying to tick anyone off! Just trying to work so we can have more boats...if ya dont like that boot me!



sounds good to me. what about joboo?


----------



## Cameron197

SJA at Stone Mountian counts. Joe and Chris out.


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> There is no camp sites around the lake that i know of. Not that big. I think the time would be great from like 6 til 10-or1030. Just cause its dark and will take longer getting weigh in ready to go! Plus loading boats for people might be aggrevating.
> 
> Dont know about them Great big Fish at Yahoola but there are some fish that will measure!!!


 
Then lets do it at Russell. A simi 2 Day.

Cameron


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Double D said:


> Are we talking day or night tx?
> 
> Might actually be able to make one of these one day?
> 
> My coaching season is about to end and I'm really looking forward to joining you guys.
> 
> Got my boat all set up with my trolling motors and batteries - ready to hum
> 
> Don


If your talking about the Hollis Q lathem it is about 8 am to 3:30 pm on 5-20-07


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Russel?*

Trolling motor lake? Where is it and what other important info is there to know about the lake?


----------



## ugabowhunter

i am going to finally get the boat wet tonight. gonna try yargo with the wife when i get off work. hopefully i will have some pics to post later on this evening. we still set for the 20th? or have we changed to the 12th?

i have got awesome partner for the next lathem tx. y'all better watch out!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*UGA*

Who is your partner? Im all for the 12th!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I'm gonna have to miss it if it's on the 12th. I think. Too many of us with kids and ball. I'd rather stay with the 20th but it's up to ya'll. We had 12 boats for the last tx so i don't think turnout will be a problem. If you go with the 12th, I'll see what I can do but I can't promise anything. The 26th is my first free Saturday.


----------



## joboo

We are good for the 20th. Camerons right; Stone mountain on the 12th. Guys, if you miss the SJBA tournys any date will work for us. Day, night, rain, snow, it don't matter to me. I was born to fish and love to hang out with yall.


----------



## joboo

Oh, wish us luck at Horton tomorrow. We are gonna brave the storms and try to steal a win with perserverence.


----------



## shadow2

lets stick with the 20th I have to work on the 12th.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

hey joboo, my friend! Good luck and be careful. Last report was the storms are coming in later than expected, so maybe you will have time to catch a few. You guys are going to have to take me to these other lakes.

Looks like we may have to stick to the 20th? Anybody else want to weigh in?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Oh yeah, Robby, I have been reading your expertise on mph and all that scientific garbage. Giving use fishermen a bad name with all that science. If joboo is Mr. Picnic, can we start calling you Einstein? Ya'll can call me Dead Last!!!


----------



## Cameron197

MerkyWaters said:


> Trolling motor lake? Where is it and what other important info is there to know about the lake?


 
100 acres and don't know about the electric only rule. Might go Sunday, any body else want to go?
Campground on site and picking up my new pop-up on Wednesday to bad I have to pull it back or I would go to Lathem and fish. Picking it up at 369 and 306.

By the way Joe, Do you still want to fish the first day at Varner next Weekend?

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Here is more info on Russell. I hope we can get this done.

info
Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

A little lake info on Russell. Jason went out there this morning and fished it. Really clear at 20' and still see bottom. The water was still cold. bunch of blow downs but no standing timber. He caught 3 in 4 hours and his dad caught a few. I'm going to check it out in the next week or so.

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> Oh yeah, Robby, I have been reading your expertise on mph and all that scientific garbage. Giving use fishermen a bad name with all that science. If joboo is Mr. Picnic, can we start calling you Einstein? Ya'll can call me Dead Last!!!



why you gotta be poking fun at me? i was just trying to help!! 

i think it should be the 20th. all week the weatherman said severe weather all day saturday, so i decided to sleep in this morning. what a mistake. sure would have been a good day on the water. i tell ya what...bill dance ain't got nothing on my next tx partner.


----------



## ugabowhunter

just got off the phone with my partner, says he has to do a couple appearances and seminars the 17th-19th, but he should be able to make it on the 20th for the lathem tx.


----------



## joboo

Guys, Randall whiped us today on Horton. 19 lbs and big fish 8.4 lbs. All Chris and I could do was  4 keepers for 5.6 lbs.
Caught a bunch that would not measure. We fished a part of the lake we never went to so I don't feel so bad.
Robbie, just who are you bringing with ya?


----------



## joboo

Cameron, I don't think I can do Varner for ya. I won't know for sure until Thursday so if you can find someone else I won't be offended.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

I am posting so this thing will get 1000 threads, that is alot being it was started in January and it's only mid april


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Seminars huh, Robby? Well, my partner can beat your partner up!!!!

Joboo, now you know how I feel every tx we have!!!!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> Robbie, just who are you bringing with ya?



check out the lathem tx thread. y'all aint gonna believe it, but it IS BILL DANCE. . i know, i know...y'all think i am full of it. but i have fished with him before on the MS river for blue's and flatheads. he's a great guy. just wait til the 20th and you'll see the man in that old mesh-back Tennessee hat clad with large sunglasses in my boat. my dad and him go waaaayy back. on his off days he fishes. it doesn't matter where or when, Bill will fish!! i ain't joking. i even talked with his PR guy (Brian Lubbocks) tonight about doing a show or two about the recent insurrgence of electric only lakes and tx's in the southeast. he sounded very interested. y'all just wait. he'll be there.


----------



## Cameron197

I want him in my boat on the show then.


----------



## Cameron197

Thats all right, I just got off of the phone with KVD, Ike, G-Money, Parker and Houston. They all said that they were going to be there to whoop the stuff out of Dance and his nasty old Tennessee Hat!!


----------



## Cameron197

Oh yea, Charlie Moore is also going to fish with me and challenge all entrants to the tournament. I hope ya ll watched his show on ESPN. He ain't been beat as far as I know.


----------



## Cameron197

Honestly, I'm thinking about entering us on his show. Charlie Moore vs. The Lathem Pot Luck Crew What do ya ll think? Whoop him on our own lake?

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

There, I finally got us to the big 1000!!!


----------



## joboo

Well Cameron, looks like we all owe you a cold one for post 1000.


----------



## ugabowhunter

Cameron197 said:


> Thats all right, I just got off of the phone with KVD, Ike, G-Money, Parker and Houston. They all said that they were going to be there to whoop the stuff out of Dance and his nasty old Tennessee Hat!!



fine. go ahead and make fun of me. guess y'all just have to wait til the 20th.


----------



## joboo

Robbie, your gonna make me practice for this one aren't ya???


----------



## Cameron197

You ain't skeerd are ya?


----------



## joboo

Cameron, enter us on the show. I would like to beat that loud mouth.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I've got Jenna Jamison as my partner!!!!!! Beat that!!!!!! Gotta ask my wife first but i think she'll be cool with it!!


----------



## shadow2

boys i would hate to put you all to shame but i will be fishing with the one and only ...Wes Grizzard...


----------



## shadow2

Anyone fish this past weekend...I ended up going to Dahlonega on friday for a few hours and caught a few...been sick so i did not not realy have my mind on what i was doing..I caught a few on plastics and beetle spins..


----------



## CollinsCraft77

bet jenna's prettier!


----------



## shadow2

adpruitt2 said:


> bet jenna's prettier!



maybee but not as good of a fisherman...Or at repairing thing when they break on the water....


----------



## shadow2

adpruitt2 said:


> bet jenna's prettier!



besides that would be too much of a distraction.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

i aint skeered!


----------



## Dawgfan52

*Orange*

Why would any school want their team color to resemble "county jail jumpsuits"?  Makes me wonder where they get their players from.


----------



## Cameron197

shadow2 said:


> boys i would hate to put you all to shame but i will be fishing with the one and only ...Wes Grizzard...


 
Any relation to Lewis?

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> I've got Jenna Jamison as my partner!!!!!! Beat that!!!!!! Gotta ask my wife first but i think she'll be cool with it!!


 
Can we swap and the 1/2 mark? I think I should have 5 in the well and could use some pick me up for the last 3 hours!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Sloppy seconds? Well, sloppy thirds by then. Sure, nothing like helping out a good friend!


----------



## ugabowhunter

guys, i am totally kidding. i didn't think anyone would buy it. although i have fished with him once on the MS river (for about 20 minutes), he ain't showing up at lathem. i am sorry if i excited anyone. but still, y'all better watch out for my partner. again, i apologize.

robby

i do think i had a couple of y'all going though !!!


----------



## Cameron197

I don't know if you were that good at telling stories.

We need to save them for the 4th weekend.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Yea, If it is the partner I'm thinking of, he stands a great chance at finally taking one.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

well, i'm still bringing Jenna! You guys can catch all the fish. I'm not kidding. However, cameron, she's still yours around 12:30 or so!


----------



## Cameron197

Don't matter. I'm sure that it is all "Sloppy" But it would be nice.

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney*

Hey Robby i tell you what tell you partner to get ready for  a woopin! I know that i can take him! I will guarantee he cant fish better than ME! 

Going to Yahoola this weekend thinking about fishing friday night at yahoola then gonig to Russell. We will see how things pan out!


----------



## Cameron197

I don't know Merrick. He is really good.

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Skeerd*

Im not backing down from anyone on my home lake! Trust me i can do it!


----------



## Cameron197

Your skeerd. Thats why you wernt at the last one.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Skeerd*

Nope not scared just got tired of taking all of you guy's money! Thats ok though...given everyone time to get on my level! 

That's right let the smack begin!


----------



## Cameron197

Get ready, Here I come!!!


----------



## Cameron197

I'll be there by my self and still out weight you!!!


SMACK!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

merky, i'll bet you $20 that my partner is better than yours!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I have decided against Jenna and have now invited Lady Luck to fish with me. Not as good looking but heard she's a good partner.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Smack!*

Cameron, I do believe that you are a little pudgier than i am so you might out weigh me by a little! Just kidding just got married a year ago and well the wifes cooking (take out food) shows!

UGA i will bet you your winnings at the tourney that i am better than your partner! Wanna Deal?


----------



## joboo

Man, I haven't heard this much smack in a long time. Just keep talking, Chris and I will sneak in with a sackful.
Back in St Louis for a few days. I will be back Wed night late.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Man at the trash talk, look what do ya'll fellas think about a boat decals or some bumper stickers might be able to come up with some, think about some art of some kind, you know a bass or a hook with a name around it, like the north georgia j-boat series, Hollis Q lathem bass tx, what ever ya'll think. And if ya'll don't like the idea, thats cool to.


----------



## Double D

*I'm confused*

Which lake and which date?

I've put on my deep "you know what" boots and trying to wade my way around this post to find some info.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Double D said:


> Which lake and which date?
> 
> I've put on my deep "you know what" boots and trying to wade my way around this post to find some info.



The lake is hollis q lathem the day is may 20th, there is another thread a little deeper than this one, you'll need your hip boots there too.


----------



## Cameron197

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Man at the trash talk, look what do ya'll fellas think about a boat decals or some bumper stickers might be able to come up with some, think about some art of some kind, you know a bass or a hook with a name around it, like the north georgia j-boat series, Hollis Q lathem bass tx, what ever ya'll think. And if ya'll don't like the idea, thats cool to.


 
The Lathem Pot Luck Crew


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Shadow*

How did you do up at Yahoola? I am going to be going up there this weekend? Did you catch any with size to them?


----------



## Cameron197

I need a new partner for the HVBA Trail. If you are interested PM me and I can give you some details.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Camp out at Russell.

I called today to find out some more information on Russell Camping. The group campground is $35 a night for 1-25 people. $70 a night for 26 on up. Let me know if you are interested in doing it on 6/29 - 7/1 or 7/6 - 7/8.

I need a head count and feel free to bring the wifes and kids. There are is a beach area there as well.

Cameron


----------



## chef

6/29-7/1 is great for me, 7/6 i leave to go chasin tarpon


----------



## Cameron197

Lets try to get a head count by the first week in May so we can get it reserved.

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Russel?*

Is there going to be a tourney held on that weekend or just pleasure fishing among everyone?

If we do a tourney lets just have it on sat. so that we can give our selves some time to pack up on Sunday to come home. Is there enough parking spots available for everyone and their boats? What are the fees for daily fishing there?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Russel*

29th-1st is the only date that i can fish


----------



## Cameron197

How about a small tournament. I don't think that there is a charge for fishing. Just the camping. Got the 2 day this weekend and can't make it up there. The later weekend sounds great to me.

Does anyone want to replace Jason as My HVBA Partner? Membership dues are paid. Just have to pay entry fees.

Cameron


----------



## wareagle228

where is russell??


----------



## Cameron197

Cornellia / Mount Arie Area


----------



## ugabowhunter

*june 29th-july 1st*

my wife, daughter, and i will be there. i might even put in for a vacation day. is this lake electric only? i am concerned about batts. looking forward to this guys, thanks cameron.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Cameron, what happened with your partner? Did I miss the thread dealing with that? I didn't see it.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Also, don't know about camping out but if you guys are throwing a tourney, I'll be there.


----------



## ugabowhunter

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Man at the trash talk, look what do ya'll fellas think about a boat decals or some bumper stickers might be able to come up with some, think about some art of some kind, you know a bass or a hook with a name around it, like the north georgia j-boat series, Hollis Q lathem bass tx, what ever ya'll think. And if ya'll don't like the idea, thats cool to.




that'd be cool. maybe you could get a decal with that little Calvin character taking a leak on a big ol gas outboard!!! seriously, i would definitely display a Lathem Pot Luck Crew decal on the boat. what would we owe ya?


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> Also, don't know about camping out but if you guys are throwing a tourney, I'll be there.




come on danny, you got to show up for the camping. i need someone else to drink a cold one (or 12) with without feeling like an alchoholic. my wife will be there with my 2 yr old, assuming she's not sick! 

if you need a sleeping bag, mine will hold two !!!!!!

totally kidding there, guys. besides, i have irritable bowel syndrome which can lead to an unpleasant night's rest.


----------



## Cameron197

Robby, Just fishing on Saturday. Having fun Friday night and Saturday night. Pack up and head to the house on Sunday. Does anyone have a smoker trailer? I'm still eating the BBQ from opening day at the ballpark that I smoked the night before. I don't know if I can get the smoker to take up there Friday night and get it started. 

As for Jason, He has not been able to fish the last tournaments and can't go to Varner for the 2 day. I need someone who wants to take his place. I'm out for the next 3 or 4 tournaments due to the end of ball season and a cruse starting Memorial day. We have really taken a hit in points and still have time to make them up as of this weekend but need to be there. I will be able to fish on Sunday as well as the weigh in. Robby, i might have to have you do it on Saturday if I can't get anybody to take Jason's place. I'll be there on Sunday no matter what 'cause I;mm going to fish and might as well be there. If not I'll be there to weigh in. If anybody is interested, please let me know something by Friday at lunch.

Thanks,
Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I like you and all but I'm not sure about bumping rears with you in a sleeping bag!! Seriously, I won't know about camping till closer, you know with work and all. 

That said, if cold ones are involved, I'll definitely put it on the schedule. However, we can do that anytime. We don't need special occasions.


----------



## ugabowhunter

cameron, 
there is a 50/50 chance i will have to work saturday. if i ain't working i'd be willing to do the weigh-in. i have a couple of ?'s so call me tomorrow around lunch. my partner from lake seminole won't be coming up now . hopefully, he'll fish the j-bait with me if i am able to make it. also, i have a small smoker i could carry up for the weekend. it takes about 4-6 hours for a boston butt. 

come on pruitt, ya gotta be there.


----------



## Cameron197

Oh yea, its electric only. Only 100 acres.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> I like you and all but I'm not sure about bumping rears with you in a sleeping bag!! Seriously, I won't know about camping till closer, you know with work and all.
> 
> That said, if cold ones are involved, I'll definitely put it on the schedule. However, we can do that anytime. We don't need special occasions.


  
NO BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Please let me rephrase my earlier statements. My error was brought to light by my wife.

Even if you bring beer, I WILL NOT SLEEP WITH YOU UGA! My wife said, so, if he brings beer you'll sleep with him? I did not mean it to sound that way. Let me clarify. I might come camp if cold ones are involved but in no way will I share a sleeping bag or bump rears with anyone for any reason.

Please excuse me for my POOR choice of words.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

robby it will be free , are you serious about the dude taking a whizz on the ol' outboard, now ya'll think about it. What about the size, I'm thinking a 4"x4" for a boat sticker. will that work for ya'll. I would like to get started on it the first of next week. If its the the whizz then its the whizz let me know or I Could look for fish pics or something or if ya'll got a pic of something that would look good . is it just lathem pot luck crew or lake lathem pot luck crew?


----------



## Cameron197

Lathem Pot Luck Crew


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Yahoola or Russel*

I have a decision to make before Sat. I am going to one of 3 lakes this weekend and cant make up my mind. Think i might just stick with yahoola just cause it is so close to where i will be that weekend and the time is just longer hours than Lathem is and would much rather have night time fishing! Anyone going anywhere this weekend other than those that are going to that big Varner Tourney?


----------



## wareagle228

I am going out to lake Horton on sunday. going to take my son and try to get hinm hooked on fishing.


----------



## ugabowhunter

nah, i was just kiiding about the whizzing on the outboard. i think "lathem pot luck crew" and a bass would make a nice decal.


----------



## joboo

Yeah, a bass with the words above and below.

I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

glad to have ya back joboo. i agree with ya. a bass in the center doing that curved-jump thing with "lathem potluck" above it in a semi-circle and "crew" below the bass in the same semi-circle pattern. something we might need to check on is i am not sure if "potluck" is one word, two words, or hyphenated. looking forward to the 20th boys!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

gents, yesterday was a big day for me. i decided to quit a bad habit that i started in high school. i quit dipping. recently, there have been way too many people around me getting cancer, and they were healthy. it is silly to do something that causes cancer when a healthy individual is prone to it without the use of tobacco. i know a couple of y'all use cigs or dip. would i be able to get at least one of y'all to try and quit with me? sorry to be so serious, just trying to help out. also, with all this new boat stuff, i gotta be saving the extra $$ for that sideview hummingbird!!! btw, i got everything wired on the boat. lowrance x96, 46# motorguide in front, 2 82# motorguides in the rear. hopefully i can put her on varner saturday a.m., if not, then definitely on sunday. i'll let y'all know what she does on the gps. i will try to post some pics of the boat this weekend sometime. y'all take care.

robby


----------



## Cameron197

Robby, I stay angry enough with out quiting smoking. I know I should do it but i can be a real a%^ho*&.

I'm going to try in the next few weeks.

Cameron


----------



## chef

anyone going to yahoola this afternoon? i will be up there around 3-4.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Yahoola*

I am heading up there sometime tonight to Dawsonville to stay at my Brother in Law's house. I think that we are going to be getting on the lake tom. sometime around luch time and then fishing on in the night!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Robby!*

I wish you the best of luck with quitting snuff! I have found it easier to quit dipping in the past than smoking. But now that i have dipped for about hm...lets think...about 10 years. Quitting for myself might be a little tougher.

Robby i will be asking and praying for your friend. No matter what in any time of troubles always look to God for the confort!  

When my wife had her Putiatary Tumor she thought it was the end of the road, but we all kept believing and praying that God will take care of our needs and desires.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*UGA*

I really am getting interested to find out who Robby's partner is going to be at the Lathem tourney?

I think no matter what, i can probably take him though! Looking foward to getting on the water this weekend. Havent been fishing in about 3 weeks now. Also looking foward to that tourney at Lathem as well! 

Lets hear Robby, who is it? IF anyone else knows lets hear it!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

lathem bass should fear me in the morning with this new chomper bait. Me and my brother will be all over them in the morning. I will be looking at a couple back up spots for the 20th.


----------



## joboo

Guys, I got a pass for Sat or Sunday. Got to get out on the water. Where is everyone gonna be????


----------



## fishnjay

*Help on Lathem*

Hey Guys.  I read all of your postly regularly and appreaciate all the  insightful tips.  I have never been to Lathem but will be going Saturday.  I got my jon boat tricked out and ready to go.  

Can you guys give any advice for how I should fish the lake?  Being that its my first time.  

I appreciate any help guys.  I moving up that way so hopefully I can donate at the next tourny


----------



## GIGLM9

*Lathem*

As long as you are throwing a weightless worm of some type tomorrow you should do fine.  I also recommend throwing a jerkbait and a crankbait in natural/shad colors.   Basically if you have a line in the water you are going to catch fish.  Tomorrow should be a great day.


----------



## Cameron197

Hey Geiger, Don't forget the buzz bait!!! You can use it only one way and I ain't telling!!!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

merky, what's the final tally at yahoola??? if it's really good, shoot me a pm or call me so know finds out!!


----------



## joboo

So Jay, how did it go?????
I am heading out there tomorrow and try some new stuff. Anyone else gonna be out there? Danny, Merk?
Robie, how did you do on Varner? Hang in there, I wanna fish aginst ya in the J-BAIL.


----------



## Cameron197

Robby had 5 at 8.43. Sitting about 7th or 8th.

Cameron


----------



## joboo

Not bad, Did you give him some pointers Cameron? You fishing tomorrow?


----------



## Cameron197

Yea, I'm going out there about 9:30 - 10:00. You going?


----------



## Cameron197

I have a partner for the July 4th weekend!!! 

Can't wait!!! He grew up fishing Russell!!!

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Yahoola!!!!*

Well went out today around 11am this morning and didnt take out of the water til 9:30. WOW. what a lake! For only the second time to ever fish the lake we managed to catch two fish over 5 lbs. One was Four pounds. Well Looks like this lake holds some good FISH! We seen some today that will go over 10 lbs easy!!! Think we should stick to the daytime hours fishing there til it hits the dog days!

Water temp was around 64 that morning then made it up to 69 degrees. We were catching everything off of plastics! SLOW fishing too many fish were on bed...made it a little tough since they were not completely holding to their beds.

Heres the outcome of the 2nd ever trip made to Yahoola. Cant wait to go back for the 3rd time. Oh yeah we caught some crappie too!!! We caught around 30 something fish today. With half being short fish.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Cant get the pictures downloaded. Will get them done sometime soon.


----------



## fishnjay

*not bad!*



joboo said:


> So Jay, how did it go?????
> I am heading out there tomorrow and try some new stuff. Anyone else gonna be out there? Danny, Merk?
> Robie, how did you do on Varner? Hang in there, I wanna fish aginst ya in the J-BAIL.



Caught three, but got bit quite a few times.  Really liked the lake.  Fish are on the beds!  There's a monster on the edge of the standing timber across from the ramp.  I threw everything at her but could not get a reaction strike.  She looked to be about 8 or 9 pounds.  

Good luck!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Okay guys, need some help. Moved the boat today and noticed a small pin hole underneath. Flooded my boat and sure enough, Gotta leak. Okay, remember it's fiberglass. It is 2/3's the way towards the front from the back and directly underneath. What is the best way to patch it for good? Looks are not as important as getting it fixed. Lathem is pretty deep you know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JarheadDad

adpruitt2 said:


> Okay guys, need some help. Moved the boat today and noticed a small pin hole underneath. Flooded my boat and sure enough, Gotta leak. Okay, remember it's fiberglass. It is 2/3's the way towards the front from the back and directly underneath. What is the best way to patch it for good? Looks are not as important as getting it fixed. Lathem is pretty deep you know!!!!!!!!!!!



You can get a fiberglass repair kit from Pep Boys that'll do the trick. It comes with fiberglass mat and two part fiberglass apoxy plus all the tools you'll need to smooth everything out. Sand down where the hole is on the bottom. Cut the mat to fit a few inches around the hole, lay in your epoxy, mat, and use the plastic squeegee provided to mositen the mat entirely. Let set, sand, and paint. Most big repairs you want to do top and bottom for the integrity but it sounds like you'll only need a small patch on the bottom.

Inexpensive and lasts a lifetime. Takes little time and sets up for use overnight. Shoot, I've been back in the water two hours after patching but not recommended. Hey! the bite was on. What can I say?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

thank you sir!!!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

*Lathem boat decal*

Wanted to see what everyone thought of this photo for the boat decals. It's approximately 5" x 5 1/4" not sure if this would be the best size or not. Let me know what you think, I can come up with another pic/design if ya'll don't like this one.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

My brother and I fished sat at lathem, started off kind of slow but pick up . I would say at least 8 or 9 keepers maybe 15 all day. The bass seemed confused to me. I seen females following males in 12 to 15 feet of water. Can,t wait to get to yahoola sounds awesome to me.


----------



## ugabowhunter

ngabowhunter, i like the decal. you mind if i could get 2 from ya? 

finished with varner today. ended up with limits both days, which was my goal. saw tons of good fish. saw a guy not fishing the tx pull a 8-10lb off a bed about 60 yards from us. if i had it to do all over again, all i would have done is sight fish. that blind casting is frustrating and tough. caught two in deeper water today and three off the beds. i had 9.8 lbs today and 8.5 or so yesterday. there were some impressive fish weighed in. 9.9 lbs was big fish today caught by that fella meason. it was pretty. needed to have some good anchors and i would have been able to fish those beds a lot better. i am looking forward to varner this time next year. 

thanks jarhead dad for the tips. it really did help. are you going to make it to the next lathem tx? 

jmike, anyone is welcome to the russell tx as long as the rules of the ga jon boat series are followed. we'd love to have ya. the dates are looking to be the saturday before the fourth of july. this is all tentative, though. there will be more details posted soon.

y'all take care,
robby


----------



## ugabowhunter

*to the crew:*

i would like to have a fish fry at my house sometime soon. all of the lathem crew are invited. i live about 1 hr 15 minutes from lathem in jackson county. pruitt, merky, cameron, negabowhunter, giglm9, joboo, etc ( i know i am missing someone!!). would love to drink many a beer and hangout. ya'll let me know if any would like to do that. btw, if you have a few too many, there is plenty of room and my house. my wife makes good pancakes also!


----------



## Cameron197

I Like the decal. Randy, Think you might be able to come up with a better logo for the GEORGIA JON-JON BOAT SERIES?
Robby, its after the fourth. And thanks for the new partner.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

I know who Robby's mestery partner is fpr the 12th. Bids start at $300.00 and increase by $3.00 to find out. ( I have to split it 3 ways. Me, Robby & "Partner X")

Cameron


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Cameron just your avatar for yours, its funny I did not have a clue what the stringer deal was ya'll was talking about. I was at lathem sat. talking to some dude at the boat ramp, I told him about the tx and he said I came in      3rd at the last one. And said how do ya'll keep your fish alive. I laughed and said your the reason of the talk of the stringer. and informed him to leave it at home next time.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pictures of Yahoola's Fish*

Here they are. My guess is that i would be in the top 3 in the near future tourney up there! This is going to be an awesome lake to fish in the future!!!!

Met some great guys all day. They should be getting on here sometime hope to hear from all of them!


----------



## Cameron197

Robby, You held on to a solid 2nd in points going into the rock. Thank god I have your fishing expert!!!

Cameron


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

*Boat decal*

Couple more options for the decal, lemme know what design ya'll prefer and if you think the size is ok


----------



## Cameron197

Randy, I like the one on the left. Just needs the letters to be contrasting.


----------



## shadow2

Well I am back from the Best Ranger Comp and am ready to do some fishing..how is it in NE Ga?  What is hot?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

*Boat decals*

Changed the color of the lettering, see which ya'll like the best


----------



## Cameron197

Left. It almost matches Robbys new boat.

Vameron


----------



## joboo

Just my 2 cents worth, but what about a white outline decal like the kind you see on truck windows? If you have the pic you can have it made. Then it would show up on a boat or back window. I have to admit that does look cool....


----------



## joboo

*Yahoola*

Merk, you aren't jerking our chains about Yahoola are you? That lake is so young that I didn't think the fish could be any size at all yet. 
I spent last weekend at home around the house. (No fishing) And we have Black Shoals next Sat, I am never gonna get up there....
By the way, Cameron or Robbie, any reports on Black Shoals?


----------



## ugabowhunter

Cameron197 said:


> Robby, You held on to a solid 2nd in points going into the rock. Thank god I have your fishing expert!!!
> 
> Cameron



my what??????!!!!!!! expert????? come on now cameron, you know my dad is the one that catches all the fish!!! i just hold the fish and smile for the camera. stone mountain will be tough. i never have fished it, but i got an idea of what i'll be throwing (thanks merk!). hopefully be able to fish it friday morning!!! let y'all know how it goes and give ya a report.

going to fish the coosawattee river this weekend near ellijay. anyone ever fished it? i might be able to catch my first striped bass! i'll be happy with anything with fins. we are staying over night and i might try some limb lines for cats. we'll see what happens.


----------



## ugabowhunter

i am sorry to waste a post, but man am i glad warm weather is here! i am ready to retire from work til december. i got a fever only one thing can cure...more bass fishing (anyone remember the old cow bell skit, with blue oyster cult band and will ferrell, from sat. night live?). again, sorry to ramble, but i am pretty sure it is not the first time its happened on here.


----------



## wareagle228

joboo said:


> Just my 2 cents worth, but what about a white outline decal like the kind you see on truck windows? If you have the pic you can have it made. Then it would show up on a boat or back window. I have to admit that does look cool....



I agree with joboo, They do look great but a white decal will show up better. I would want one for my truck and for my boat if we do this.


----------



## ugabowhunter

yeah, i think a white one would look nice on the back of the truck and the boat. maybe like one of those white hunting club stickers. i think they are vinyl or somthing. the ones i am talking about are basically a generic bass jumping and you can put what ever phrase around it. i think joboo even has something like it on the back of his truck. just my thoughts, and thanks so much for doing this, randy.

hey, anyone here want to go fish horton with me soon? never been there, but i think i might need to start getting ready for the j-bait!!!


----------



## wareagle228

I use to fish Horton alot when I lived in Senoia. I took my son out there yesterday for some crappie. Caught a few but just out having fun with my boy. Let me know when you go and I might meet you out there. remember it is going to cost you 10.00 to fish horton.
Robert


----------



## GIGLM9

*Horton*



ugabowhunter said:


> yeah, i think a white one would look nice on the back of the truck and the boat. maybe like one of those white hunting club stickers. i think they are vinyl or somthing. the ones i am talking about are basically a generic bass jumping and you can put what ever phrase around it. i think joboo even has something like it on the back of his truck. just my thoughts, and thanks so much for doing this, randy.
> 
> hey, anyone here want to go fish horton with me soon? never been there, but i think i might need to start getting ready for the j-bait!!!



Robby,

I was thinking about heading down there pretty soon.  Would be happy to fish it with you sometime soon.  I haven't been there since the very first J-Bait in 2004.

Geiger


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Look guys I actually work in a lab matching colors for screen printers and doing adhesion test and stuff like that. We sell equitment, we got a $80.000 dollar digital printer on display so what ever I can get on the pc and e-mail the guy in that department he will print if ya'll know were a pic is of the decal is, ya'll are talking about let me know and I will see what I can do. I looked around and and have not seen one yet.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Decal*

I have a different name North Ga, that i would like to have some decals made for me...I think that is going to be the Jon Boat tourney trail that i am going to have next year. I will get you the name tom. 

Does no one believe that is the lake i fished or has everyone just not care?  I am telling the truth. Yahoola is a great lake "over fished by the locals.(heard that one before)"  But all in all is an awesome lake. Its been there for 6 years. 

The key is with that lake vs. Lathem is that Lathem has spots in it and they have hurt that lake than done any good.


----------



## Cameron197

Look what the spots did to Chatouge (sp?) Nearly erased the small mouth.


----------



## joboo

Merk, Ijust didn't think there would be any that big already since it is so new.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I think they should put some shad in the damage is done with the spots, 7 or 8 years ago they put the smaller shad in lanier, and turned it into a awesome lake. Those spots are some real pigs.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Well i have thought that from time to time about Lathem. Shad would help to improve the spots but think of it this way. The Largemouth Population has been on the steady rise out there. The first time that i went out there I never caught a largemouth. It wasnt til about 2 yrs. after fishing it that I started actually catching LM's. Mostly we can thank all the locals for keeping the spots they catch to eat! Shad would cause the Spots to grow and to eat more bait. The LM have a good healthy population of bream and other bait fish to consume while the spots are just stayin in the picture (but mostly hidden)

I think we should see what will happen in the next years to come. LM's out there have been growing pretty well in the past 2 years. Now you can go out there and catch a 3lber per trip. That used to never happen. The depth of that lake is one of the factors that no one has ever thought of. The deeper the lake, the tougher it is for some fishermen. Most people look at a lake that is shallow and fish shallow look at Lathem...and well fish it deep! It will work!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I just E-mailed the biologist for a lake report. Got the address from jim hakala the fella running the thread about the tagged fish in alatoona. I'm just curious on what they think about the shape of the lake. merk your right I think the largemouths are gaining some weight. I ask him to post here so we will see.


----------



## joboo

*Shad*

I have been thinking about that this week, but I think WRD has to approve it. (and they won't) I hope no one introduces shad without their approval...


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Shad*

I will tell you this it wont be introduced with my name even being involved in it!!!


----------



## GIGLM9

*Shad*

I may be missing something but I thought that there were Shad in Lathem.  I have been out there in the summer and seen them schooling and just slayed the largemouth and spots on flukes.  I definitely don't think it has hurt the largemouth population and I agree with Merrick that they are growing.  I only catch about 1 spot for every 9 or 10 largemouth.  As far as the illegal introduction into Lanier that NaGABowhunter is referring too and the same that Cameron is referring too at Chatuge, I think you guys are confusing shad with Blueback Herring.  They have been illegally introduced into most North Georgia lakes and have really hurt the largemouth population, but the spotted bass have flourished.  I think the only lake with smallmouth remaining in GA is Blue Ridge and they are worried that it may fall off due to the illegal introduction of spots.  

If those schools of baitfish in Lathem are not shad then maybe somebody could tell me what they are.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Bait at Lathem*

I have heard...not naming my source because of how accurate they are...that the schools we see are catfish frylings...

Personally i think that it is just either one or two things. 
1. Minnows that people have dumped into it from crappie fishing.
2. Creek Minnows/Bait fish (catfish frylings or what ever else may be hatched) that have been there when the lake was flooded...just a guess.

The bait that i have seen out there are not that large! If it was shad then we would be definitely be seeing some hatching schools somewhere on the lake. Which ive never seen!


----------



## GIGLM9

That makes since.  I have never seen baitfish bigger than 2 or 3 inches and I know there has been alot of different fish enter the lake from the Yellow River(I think that's what the river or creek that enter's at the waterfall is called).  The guy at the office told me a few years back, that is how the spots got in there.


----------



## joboo

So Merk, when are you gonna start guiding on Yahoola? You could make some money with catches like that.


----------



## Cameron197

Geiger, I was talking about the spots in Chatuge. They have hurt the smallies. Over population of shad can really hurt the fishing. Look at Yargo. Geiger knows, in late summer the entire lakes in nothing but a bait ball and you could not even buy a bite. I don't know what has happened lately but I heard through the rumor mill that hybrid was stocked in there. Not sure if it is true, but it would be nice. They tear up a lot of bait and help the fishing by keeping the LM more ready to eat.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Ron and Mark, who run the lake, say it is definitely catfish fry. This makes since because while you might see a little schooling there, the main activity won't start till May or later, after the hatch so to say. Seeing a good bit of it up close, most of the bait is less than an inch or two.

Funny thing, which is why I don't win any tx's, is that I catch spots at least three to one over largemouths. The last tx, we caught around thirty and only three were largemouths. Probably technique, but I used to catch more largemouths than spots. There are some big spots in there. My daughter caught one around three pounds on a spook a couple of years ago. Funniest looking fish you ever saw. Couldn't have been but twelve inches long and fat like a football. Wonder where they are.

I have driven around the lake three times with my son in the last few weeks. I wasn't fishing. He was. I know I've seen at least five that were complete mules. Also, I saw one with the orangest eyes you've ever seen. My dad used to have some in a lake we used to own and someone called them "Kentucky Bass"? Not sure why but I haven't seen one since till the other day. 5lbs maybe.

Anyway, looking forward to the 20th to see you guys again!


----------



## ugabowhunter

speaking of yargo, i went fishing there tonight. boated three bass 1.5-2.5lbs and lossed a 3-4lbs female...twice. i had her at the boat and decided to start looking for my cell phone to take a pic for you guys, well, needless to say she came off when i put the rod in one hand. she went back to the bed where i got her to eat again about 10 minutes later, set the hook, felt her pull and off she came again   decided to move on then. surface temp was 72.5 when i left this evening and clarity was 3-4ft. i finally caught my first yargo bass. i did see one other good female 3-5lbs cruising the shallows. nice evening.

anyone able to fish stone mountain this friday morning?? let me know if you are able to. i plan on fishing 7:30-11ish.


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> .
> 
> anyone able to fish stone mountain this friday morning?? let me know if you are able to. i plan on fishing 7:30-11ish.


 
Take Josh with you. I think I'm going to skip the ball park next Sat and show up at the rock.


----------



## JarheadDad

ugabowhunter said:


> speaking of yargo, i went fishing there tonight. boated three bass 1.5-2.5lbs and lossed a 3-4lbs female...twice. i had her at the boat and decided to start looking for my cell phone to take a pic for you guys, well, needless to say she came off when i put the rod in one hand. she went back to the bed where i got her to eat again about 10 minutes later, set the hook, felt her pull and off she came again   decided to move on then. surface temp was 72.5 when i left this evening and clarity was 3-4ft. i finally caught my first yargo bass. i did see one other good female 3-5lbs cruising the shallows. nice evening.
> 
> anyone able to fish stone mountain this friday morning?? let me know if you are able to. i plan on fishing 7:30-11ish.



I was thinking about Stone Mountain on Friday myself. I'll let you know Thursday. I love that lake. Used to fish it and then we'd wax our hot rods and play Frisbee football (Honest officer, I don't know where that keg came from!) back in the day before all the rules and regs. Whew! my Lovely Bride in a bikini washing my 66 GTO? Forget about it!  

We can have a friendly since you have the super duper secret hot bait Robby! I'm so old you'd have to spot me a pound or two though!   

Man! I forgot Black Shoals went up to $15. Good thing I had a bunch of quarters in the truck today. Heh! Spent all my money on snacks! If y'all would just let me win one I'd buy that annual pass for a hundred bucks!   

This busted rib of mine is gettin' in the way of my fishin'! If anybody has a home remedy for old farts healing faster I'm totally willing to listen!


----------



## Player4211

Hey guys just wanted to say yall are some crzy and often funny bunch of guys. Which is one reason that i have plans to drive all the way to lathem on the 20th and let yall whoop my butt in the tourn. If yall dont mind. I have been reading yalls post for a few weeks now. I have fished since i was able to hold a pole. Fished a few bass club tournments as a non-boater with a buddy of mine but have been looking to get into some jon-boat tournments. 
Also i have almost finished decking and carpeting my jon boat. Hope to be finished by friday. Ill put a pic or two on here and see what yall thank.


----------



## Duffman3746

Hey merk i dont know about the rest of these guys but i did read your post about yahoola and i just couldnt help myself.  I went yesterday and I did find one of those 5 lbers and two that were between 2 and 2 1/2 each. Didnt get any pics except on my phone cuz we still havent got another camera after we broke ours last tourny.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Alright I found out I have no access to the window decal materal joe is talking about. They would look awesome, sorry guys. I will come up with something.
Player you will have a blast, you are right, these guys are crazy, come on out.
Geiger I actually thought the DNR put the herring in lanier.
 Jarhead dad you got to shortcast those boogars and try not to caugh.
I see the trash talk starting get right. AIN'T SKEERED


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Duffman3746 said:


> Hey merk i dont know about the rest of these guys but i did read your post about yahoola and i just couldnt help myself.  I went yesterday and I did find one of those 5 lbers and two that were between 2 and 2 1/2 each. Didnt get any pics except on my phone cuz we still havent got another camera after we broke ours last tourny.



Chris I was just keeping a low profile like you, I will be out there friday but was not going to tell to I got back and could give a report.


----------



## Cameron197

Duffman3746 said:


> Hey merk i dont know about the rest of these guys but i did read your post about yahoola and i just couldnt help myself. I went yesterday and I did find one of those 5 lbers and two that were between 2 and 2 1/2 each. Didnt get any pics except on my phone cuz we still havent got another camera after we broke ours last tourny.


 
Chris, Thats what happens whane you take a picture of your dad holding fish you caught.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Player. and Chris*

Player we will be glad to see you there! Just go to the Lathem Tourney forum and sign up.

Chris; did you catch anything or just seen them? details man!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Tourney Trail N.Ga Trail*

Ok boys i have decided since everyone has been calling being so interested in having a t-trail.

Those that are interested in fishing we need to all get together and have a meeting to discuss all rules, dates, times, etc. I want it to work out with everyone's shedule so we can all enjoy this!! Thats what fishing is about!

I was thinking we meet sometime after the Lathem Tourney on the 20th (like the next weekend). Letting the first official Tournament starting the year in June and go through Nov. or Dec. Give me some feedback!! 

Also i have the name of the T-trail already and am going to have some decals made up. No membership dues. But maybe having each tourney at $30 having 10 going to classic and 5 to big fish and 15 going to winner's, or having a $50 classic? This is why i want to have the meeting with everyone so we can discuss everything. 
Feedback Appreciated,
Merky Waters
(Name to be Announced at Meeting)


----------



## Duffman3746

ok  went out yesterday and today to yahoola. Yesterday had a great day got out there about 7:30am and left around 11:45am. caught a 5lber two 2lbers lost another 2lber and then a whole bunch of 10-13 inch fish. Caught them all on a spinnerbait and a crank. Today i remembered to bring my sunglasses (that i forgot yesterday) and saw fish on all the beds i ran over yesterday. Caught a bunch of short fish and saw plenty of 3 and 4lbers but  the 2 i did manage to hook came off or broke off. i need to get better at this whole sight fishing crap


----------



## Duffman3746

merk like the whole tourny idea let us know when ur going to have the meeting and count me in


----------



## joboo

Chris, must be nice to get to fish all week. I may take off on Monday to head up there. Don't you ever sleep???

Cameron, the only way I get my pic taken is with someone elses fish. (Lord knows I can't catch any)

Another tx trail? Many I won't have any weekends at home any more. 
I guess I better stop traveling so much too.

Its good to see that we are getting more people inetrested in j boat fishing. We might have a strong case for major sponsers in the near future!


----------



## Duffman3746

it is nice to fish all week and ill sleep when im dead


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Merk it sounds good to me , I'll will have to go ahead and get me a livewell put together for this year in my pond prowler, next year I plan on a 14 foot j-boat. and I will be ready. but can't fish after sept. bow season . I got a free shoulder mount coming from woody from the bowhunting contest if I can connect. But If I was to be up there in some kind of points than look out.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I'm all for it. Chris, love the attitude! That a boy from me!


----------



## joboo

North GA, do you hunt Dawson forrest? I love that place for bow season. Nice and quiet with areally good deer population.
The decal we can have at the Pendergrass flea market. Thats where I got my boat decal (The bass chasing the spinnerbait) I think it was 4 bucks or something. That guy can make it from a picture. Send me the pic and I will get the details on Sunday.
Chris, just wait till you get old or till you married...even better, wait till you have youngens.... We wil see how much you get to fish and how valuable sleep is. hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Duffman3746

Thats y i dnt plan on getting married or having kids anytime soon.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

and smart, too!


----------



## joboo

I wouldn't trade him for anything...cept maybe a first round pick and 12 cold ones....


----------



## joboo

*Packing my rod*

Hey all, I am heading back home to Florida next week and in between working  I am gonna hit some big large mouths that I have been missing for some time. Any suggestions on how to get some 6 1/2 foot rods on the plane? (No they don't break down) I was thinking PVC pipe.


----------



## wareagle228

That is what we did when we went to miami fishing to peacock bass. I think we used 10" pvc and put a soild cap on one end and a screw on cap on the other end. we got 8 or 10 rods in it and put our reels in our carry on bags.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

*I know how you feel joboo*

Something was once said about raising a child in the way they should go........ you know the rest.

By the way, I'm about ready to smack a benjamin to whoever kills those lathem ducks!!!!!!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

*tonight*

hope these post. Here's how ya raisem' boys!


----------



## Player4211

That reminds me of my youger days!! Such memories granted i am still young but you never forget those fishing trips..

Anybody ever come over and fish at Rocky Mnt?? I saw on Cam's tourn page yall have tx's there??


----------



## Cameron197

We have not had one yet, but it has been mentioned.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

By the way, I saw some MONSTER Bluegills and Bream. I mean slabs. Some of the biggest I ever saw and I was raised on a lake that had tons of bigguns. These things were sure enough huge. I know most people here don't fish for them but I would have loved to have had a tube of crickets with me and an ultralight. Would've been fun.


----------



## joboo

Cameron, you never did say how Russel was to fish. Did you go out there?


----------



## Player4211

Well if yall ever decided to do one on Rocky Mtn i think it would be great. Its my home town lake so i know it well and would be glad to help with it. So if you ever decided to let me know.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Player*

I think that we might be fishing out there in either June or maybe July. 

I might start the new Trail out at Rocky Moutnain. One of those things that we will wait and see what everyone wants to do.


----------



## Cameron197

Jason was there Saturday and got skunked. Very clear and has using very visible line so I think that had something to do with it.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Danny, looks like no fishing with a storm heading right to you.


----------



## joboo

Danny, looks like those ducks love you. Rmind me to bring more doughnuts next time to keep them close to you.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

My Lord those things get on my nerves! My son chased them off for two hours! My boy and I went for a little bit but the rain came back so not much happening today!

Hey joboo, if your mr. picnic, how about lets call chris doughnut? Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## joboo

Now, yall are gonna get him fired up and he will outfish me this weekend. Then I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

What's wrong with doughnut? It's cute!


----------



## Cameron197

joboo said:


> Now, yall are gonna get him fired up and he will outfish me this weekend. Then I'll never hear the end of it.


 
He better if you want to do good a Black Shoals. I forgot to tell you about the creek. If you can find the channel under the concrete bridge you can get into the river. Might want to try it. Shaded and might be good. I guess you could also fish the standing timber but its not as deep or clear as Lathem.

Cameron


----------



## fishnjay

*Lathem Saturday*

Anyone headed to Lathem tomorrow morning??


----------



## GIGLM9

fishnjay said:


> Anyone headed to Lathem tomorrow morning??



I will be out there for the day.  Should be pretty good.


----------



## ugabowhunter

fished st mountain this morning. biggest went 5# 13oz. gas motor is kaput! guess it will be electric only again next tx. y'all have a good weekend and be safe. i will post pics of 5 13oz when i get back in town. good luck to y'all!

robby


----------



## GIGLM9

That's a good fish Robby.  You are on a role.  I think you are the only one capable of catching Smitty and Jesse this year.  I plan on going out to the Rock on Sunday afternoon.  Should be a good weekend between St. Mtn. and Lathem tomorrow.


----------



## fishnjay

*How did you do GIGLM9??*



GIGLM9 said:


> I will be out there for the day.  Should be pretty good.



I carried my little brother out to lathem today.   We were there from about noon till 4:30.  We got bit on our first cast and wore em out from there on out.  

The problem was we caught numbers, 11 or 12 i believe.  However, they were not the quality we were looking for.  They were all a pound or less.  10 were spots and 2 were LM.  All caught on finesse worms.  

One other note from today.  We were back towards the back where the house on the hill is and as we were fishing we looked back and what we thought was a duck swimming by was actually a whitetail deer.  It was pretty cool.  We tried to get up close to her to get a pick and dang she was haulin' you know what.  

Anyways here is a pic from today.  I had just handed the fish to my brother to get a pic but had first casted my line out.  As I was about to snap, bang i got hit on the worm.  So we added the other fella to the pic as well.


----------



## GIGLM9

*Lathem*

I fished from 8AM to 3:45.  I absolutely wore out the numbers.  I caught over 50 with about 1/2 on plastics and the other half on jerkbaits.  I spent some time trying to locate better fish and trying new baits.  I had a little luck but not much.  Best fish went just under 2lbs.  I also saw some other wildlife today.  Two water moccasins and a gobbler in the woods with about a 10 inch beard just scrathin' away.


----------



## JarheadDad

Nice sack on Black Shoals today Joe & Chris. Congrats!

We couldn't find a big bite today either. Lots and lots of dinks. I bet we caught 35 fish today. Nothing like culling ounces all day. I have gotten pretty good at setting up left handed though! NOT!  

Oh well, it's that time again!


----------



## joboo

Thanks Jarhead. We got to figure out the big ones. We did catch a bunch just no size. I am happy with 3rd place.Gonna start getting ready for Stone mountain. Are you gonna prefish it? Sounds like our guys are wearing out the spots on Lathem. I need to get out there. (I like use Lathem to get confidence on new baits)
Robbie, when do yall go back to Stone Mountain? I might have some help for you with a motor.


----------



## Cameron197

Joe, Looks like you and Chris learned it very quick. congrats on 3rd.

Cameron


----------



## JarheadDad

joboo said:


> Thanks Jarhead. We got to figure out the big ones. We did catch a bunch just no size. I am happy with 3rd place.Gonna start getting ready for Stone mountain. Are you gonna prefish it? Sounds like our guys are wearing out the spots on Lathem. I need to get out there. (I like use Lathem to get confidence on new baits)
> Robbie, when do yall go back to Stone Mountain? I might have some help for you with a motor.



That front really messed us up on ** Joe. If it hadn't blown through I'd bet it would've taken 19# to win it. We scrambled all day as well. Weird bite by the chunks for that lake. Work a bait straight and you got hit by dinks. Ah well, any day on the lake is better than working!  

We'll be prefishing StnMtn but not until the week before. That lake'll change daily so it doesn't pay to fish too far in front of a tx. To me anyhoo. Give me some time to heal too. That would be nice for a change!   

A whole week without fishin'? I won't know how to act!


----------



## ugabowhunter

congrats on 3rd joe and chris! keep it up! i need to shoot ya a pm on black shoals i guess. maybe if i do well on stone mountain we could swap some info. as of now, i feel very confident about "the rock." i hate to say it, but i think it is time for me to put away the soft plastics for a bit.

do you know someone that does small outboard work that is honest and knowledgable? i am going to peruse the swap and sell section and see if someone has a nice 9.9hp for sale. i need to get something.


----------



## joboo

Robbie, There is no way I can give up the plastics. Thats my best bait. Although we caught all of or fish on something else this weekend.
We definately can swap info because I want to go head to head in September at the JBAIT.
Anyone else here use plastics all year long?????
I am thinking abouot calling in siick tomorrow. I have a very bad case of Hollis Lathem flu. (cough, cough) Anyone else feeling sick that can run a trolling motor??????


----------



## JarheadDad

ugabowhunter said:


> congrats on 3rd joe and chris! keep it up! i need to shoot ya a pm on black shoals i guess. maybe if i do well on stone mountain we could swap some info. as of now, i feel very confident about "the rock." i hate to say it, but i think it is time for me to put away the soft plastics for a bit.
> 
> do you know someone that does small outboard work that is honest and knowledgable? i am going to peruse the swap and sell section and see if someone has a nice 9.9hp for sale. i need to get something.



I can check with my oldest son and see if he's got some time Robbie. He's one of those marine tech types. Got stripes all over his sleeve and everything!  

He's in the middle of his busy season though. We've got a full shop here at the house if he can get to it. With the hours he's working right now I wouldn't count on it though. What's the motor doing? If it's something easy he may be able to fix it quickly. But not if he's got to go in and rebuild a power head or replace cylinders or something.

You still needing help on Black Shoals? I'll send you a pm. Shoot, you can go with Joe's advice but we did beat them by at least four ounces! he-he!   

Juuust teasin' Joe! And yes, I fish plastics all year round. But I also throw everything in the boat as well. Plastics are still my mainstay though.


----------



## shadow2

I do not think that I have gone fishing in the past 4 yrs and not tossed plastics...I will throught other things as well but plastics are my go to bait....


----------



## ugabowhunter

i will be throwing a c-rigged plastic at the stone mtn tx, but i will mostly be throwing something else non plastic. it is the same thing that i caught the 5lb 13oz on friday at the rock and 6lb 2oz at yargo today on.


----------



## ugabowhunter

shadow, how was your ranger comp?


----------



## Player4211

I may not throw a plastic at all during a given day but i always have one tied on and right there ready to go. Especially if i am working something fast. I would have to say atleast 50% of the time if i have a short strike or miss one, I can throw right back behind working a slow plastic and BOOM there it is hooked up and in the boat.


----------



## Dawgfan52

*plastics*

I think Shadow2 and I keep Zoom Baits in business.  We tend to throw plastics year round.   Here is a fish I caught just after Christmas in 1 foot of water.  Over 25" long.


----------



## shadow2

ugabowhunter said:


> shadow, how was your ranger comp?



It went well...much better than expected.  We finished full comp.  and placed 17th..  Not to bad out of forty teams that started most of which had trained for 90 pluss days and we only trained for two and a half weeks.. We were very happy with the outcome..I think that it will air on the military channel in may and on the discovery channel in june.  My avitar picture was taken on day three.


----------



## shadow2

Dawgfan52 said:


> I think Shadow2 and I keep Zoom Baits in business.  We tend to throw plastics year round.   Here is a fish I caught just after Christmas in 1 foot of water.  Over 25" long.




Yep we have been known to go through quite a few in a day of fishing...i think that i need to go restock after this weekend...


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Dawgfan did he brake your rod, looks like it could be broke laying there. nice fish
Robby those are some nice jig fish you caught there blue/black with dk/blue trailer. caught a few good ones on that jig myself.


----------



## joboo

Whew, I am glad everyone else uses plastics too. I though I was just getting old and lazy. Its hard to work a worm when you partner is power fishing. (But it seems to work for us somehow)
By the way, I am at work today. Still regretting that I am not on the lake.


----------



## shadow2

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Dawgfan did he brake your rod, looks like it could be broke laying there. nice fish
> 
> No the fish did not break the dawgfan52s rod...it is just laying across the handle to the tackle bad so you can not see it.


----------



## Cameron197

Joe, Lets go to the Rock Wednesday. I want to find them for Josh next weekend. Got to beat Robby with my "stolen" partner

Robby, What happened to your 9.9? I might take it if you get a new one.

Cameron


----------



## joboo

*The rock*

Cameron,


----------



## joboo

Sorry I hit send on that last one....

Cameron, I fly to Florida on Wed. Are you up for Tuesday?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

joboo said:


> Sorry I hit send on that last one....
> 
> Cameron, I fly to Florida on Wed. Are you up for Tuesday?



Joe you could have clicked the edit on the bottom right and fixed it.


----------



## joboo

Doh!!!!! 
How scary is this....I am an IT project manager for UPS.


----------



## Cameron197

I'll let you know tonight.


----------



## joboo

Cameron, give me a call.


----------



## Cameron197

Sorry Joe, I've got to do the end of the month crap at the office today and can't make it. thinking about sharking Chris on Lathem tomorrow though.


----------



## joboo

Actually, he skiped Lathem and went to Yahoola. He will have that lake down pat in a few weeks.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Weeks*

It only took me 2 trips to really see what the good patterns are out there at Yahoola! 

Chris hows it been up there? Fish totally committed to the beds right now or are they sort of drifting away still?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

MERK, got your p.m. this morning. We can do that. I haven't been fishing seriously at all so maybe we can get something up in the next week or two before the tx.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Last friday yahoola report, my 2 best fish had red tails they have been on bed for sure. I caught a 4 and a 3 1/2 and 5 or 6 around 2 to 2 3/4 and a few short fish, some quaility bites, not sure the lake would big enough for a tourny though. what ya'll think
lathem is just a perfect lake, with the deep water and all the timber,rip rap,pockets,coves,creeks a small boatdock if it had that yaloola bite what more could you ask for.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*N. GA*

Did you go up the creek channel???
I bet its nearly 3/4 of a mile long when i went out there last sat. there were probably around 20 boaters out there! We did not have a problem fishing around them....Great lake for a tourney i think...but there is only one way to find out...Lets get one together! 

I going to have one out there sometime in either June or July...I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Lets do it, I did fish back up in there had a otter mad at me,  and awesome fishing up in there. Did you see the little creek beside the rd. back ther to the left of the bridge. I did fish under that bridge but did not go up the creek no futher.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Yahoola*

That is what i mean it was past the bridge...proabably going about 3/4 mile long!

Then at the end you can go under another rd. to the river.


----------



## Cameron197

I'm out June and July with HVBA, cruse, GA Jon-Boat and the camping tournament. Lets look at August?


----------



## Cameron197

Anyone want to go to Yahoola tomorrow?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Merk I did not go past the 2nd were the cement water thing is in the water. Caught a lot of fish on the rip rap on the way back there.
Cameron I wish I could.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Dawg Fan*

Nice fisting of the mouth photo!! Sometimes you just gotta get down and dirty to get those that are buried up in their belly! Nice fish.


----------



## Cameron197

Robby, I think that I'm going to go to Yargo Thursday. Want to go?

Cameron


----------



## Duffman3746

ok guys iv been on yahoola for the last 2 days. Iv got the lake figured out and most of the fish are off the beds but there are still a couple  here and there on the beds.  For the most part iv got a solid pattern on spinnerbaits and crankbaits in 8ft of water or less. A few small fish in the brush on soft  plastics but the better fish  are in the slightly deeper water. The big ones are hanging out shallow in the am and late pm feeding hard before the go back into about 7-8ft of water


----------



## ugabowhunter

Cameron197 said:


> Robby, I think that I'm going to go to Yargo Thursday. Want to go?
> 
> Cameron



i might be able to make it out there after 5:30pm or so, but i gotta work all day. you and josh going to make it to stone mountain?

duff, thanks for the report. guess i gotta make it up there sometime soon before i get totally embarassed at the next tx up that way.

anyone going to be fishing lathem on sunday? i should be up there late morning-all day. maybe i should go to yahoola instead. or charlie elliot.


----------



## GIGLM9

*Sunday and Crystal Falls*

Robby,

I believe I will be fishing Rocky Mtn. - Heath Lake on Sunday.  If that falls through I may head to Lathem or Yahoola.

I work for a small IT consulting company and one of the owners went to the Crystal Falls community on Saturday.  He is considering getting a corporate memebership.  We are going up there on Friday to play golf and check it out with the other owner.  If our company joins, I will be able to fish for free and can fish all hours and up to dark.  I think I will be carrying a rod or two along in my golf bag and throw a few casts when we get done.


----------



## ugabowhunter

good deal, geiger. i didn't realize the golf course was even finished. have fun and while you're out there, how about yanking that ray electric motor off that pontoon for me. if you go to lathem, let me know. well, i guess i'll see ya at stone mtn.


----------



## GIGLM9

I thought about yanking it off myself on Saturday.  I don't think that thing is going to last long sitting in the water like that.  I wonder how they charge all the batteries?

I'll see you at Stn. Mtn.  and let you know where I plan on fishing Sunday.


----------



## Cameron197

I think that they have power ran to all of the boxes on the dock. I wouls love to live there.

Cameron


----------



## shadow2

*Yahoola*

Went out to Yahoola for a few hours this afternoon..  Fishing was Ok ..  However I did watch a Doe swim all the way across the lake  going up on the bank not far from the boat ramp.   I must have watched her swim for at least 15 min..  Very neat.


----------



## Cameron197

What does Yahoola cost?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

GIGLM9 said:


> Robby,
> 
> I believe I will be fishing Rocky Mtn. - Heath Lake on Sunday. If that falls through I may head to Lathem or Yahoola.
> 
> I work for a small IT consulting company and one of the owners went to the Crystal Falls community on Saturday. He is considering getting a corporate memebership. We are going up there on Friday to play golf and check it out with the other owner. If our company joins, I will be able to fish for free and can fish all hours and up to dark. I think I will be carrying a rod or two along in my golf bag and throw a few casts when we get done.


If what Ron, who runs the lake told me the other day is true, even people belonging to Crystal Falls have to abide by the county regulations concerning times and all. My neighbor is a member there and he told me that as well. Might want to check it out some more.


----------



## GIGLM9

My boss told me you could fish all hours, but I kind of thought that members had to abide by the lake rules as well.  I will find out on Friday.  Although, I don't know how they will enforce launching a boat 30 minutes or so before the gates open near the office.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I'll ask Ron tomorrow again and see what he says. Maybe I misunderstood him but i have heard him say that before. Actually, several of us homeowners watch the lake for them after hours as well. For instance, I've got his cell number as well as that of the local game warden. Haven't had to call it to often but we've watch it since before the lake was open. Can't stop all of it but you can get some.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

of course for j-boat members i might have a blind eye.


----------



## joboo

Chris, when I get home, I am taking a day off and we are going to Yahoola. We can call it practice for Stone mountain.


----------



## Cameron197

I might have some practice for Chris on Saturday at The Rock if he wants to go.


----------



## joboo

Man guys, I am gone for a few days and you let this post start to slip in the polls. Where are you guys?
Anyway, good luck to all of you that are going to Stone Mountain on Sat. I expect a full report because Chris and I have a tx the following weekend there.


----------



## shadow2

Jmike said:


> does it cost anything to launch a boat at yahoola...and are there certain hours its open...



No cost...just not a lot of parking. the lake hours are from 6am to 11 pm


----------



## MerkyWaters

*June?*

I was sitting here wanting to get a tourney going for June and make it the first official *N. Georgia Trolling Waters *tournament. 

I think that Lathem after looking at everyone's tourney's, that lathem will be hammered hard for a while!

Here it is Tournament Yahoola Creek Reservoir June 23. 
Time will be from 2:00 PM until 10:00 PM.
Lake closes at 11:00 PM so make sure that you are at the Ramp at 10:00 PM on the DOT! Fish must be kept alive via ie: Livewells...No stringers.  All livewells will be checked before boat is launched. Parking may be a problem so get there early in case of no space to figure something out.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I'm there for this one too!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*VOTE:*

Cant decide on one or the other name...

#1.  N. Georgia Trolling Waters
Or
#2.  N. Georgia E-Power Club

Lets hear which one you like #1 or #2. Please VOTE!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

If my vote counts its #2 for me.


----------



## joboo

Is there a 3rd option?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Club Name*

Open for Suggestions on club name. Just thought these two up.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Well, of the two you put out, I like #2 the best.


----------



## big fish

# 2 SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## joboo

North Georgia Bass trail or............
The society of Quality Angling Tournaments for impaired North Georgians.(Squating)


----------



## joboo

Just kidding, its your trail your name.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Club Name*

Thanks guys for the voting...still keep em coming. This year i will keep the #2 name then Next year i will consider name changes when we start having more lakes around to be able to fish. Looking foward to the Yahoo and Lathem Tourney. Just remember everyone (including Robby) better be getting your game faces on...I have a few tricks hidden in my tackle box!


----------



## Duffman3746

#2 unless we can use the SWAT one


----------



## Player4211

hey Merk since it is called the E-Power Club will i be able to use my gas motor on any lakes we might fish that allow them?? Just wondering???


----------



## Cameron197

Geiger, I hear that congratulations are in order. I love to see one of the Lathem Crew win on the tours. Can't wait until Black Shoals. I'll be back in action!!!!


----------



## Cameron197

Robby, All you have to do is make up 40 points to take the lead from Mike & Jessie.


----------



## ugabowhunter

congrats on the win, geiger. good sack of fish.


----------



## Randall

*Congrats*

Way to go Geiger. Also congrats to Robby for staying up in the points so far in your first year. Not easy to do not knowing the lakes.


----------



## GIGLM9

*Stone Mountain*

Thanks guys.  I really didn't think I had the weight to win.  I guessed we only had about 9lbs.  I kept telling my partner if we could just catch a 3 pounder we may come in the money.  Oh well....I will take them anyway I can get them.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Congrats geiger on the win.
weekend report-yahoola on sat. wet and pretty cold, me and my brother our best 5 about 14 1/2 or 15 lbs.
lathem sun. I did not fish none of my reg spots, trying to mix things up and find bigger fish, with no luck. Caught around 15 fish with the best going a whole pound. I hear people say the lake is not fertle and the spots, there is baitfish all over the banks. oh yea at yahoola there was a 2 1/2 lb bass floating dead with a hand size bream stuck in his mouth. I think those hoola bass are a differant strain there just mean.


----------



## Cameron197

Alright Joe, Robby, Geiger & I need the info on Black Shoals. I'm sure that Robby and Geiger can help you out at The Rock.


----------



## joboo

Cameron, You can call my cell or I can PM you tonight with some info.
Robby, Geiger any info on the rock would be helpful. We hit it hard on Sat.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*N. Ga*

What were you in at Lathem i was there from 10 til closing friday.

I was a good pattern for catching fish. Proabably landed around 30 fish all day but like you said 1.5-2# avg. Had one that was around 4 lbs fell off!!!! Thats fine he will be there come tourney day!

That tourney is going to be tough unless i can somehow get those bucketts to biting! I as well as Robby have seen a monster at Lathem now. This was maybe +10#. (have an idea for him next sat.....


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Merk, my best fish at lathem was only a 1 lb. I hope we can catch 6 lbs. but me looking at your numbers, looks like your around 8 lbs huh. 
I just hope my #no 1 spot has my fish still. They were there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

hey merk, p.m. me about when you want to do your "project". I think i can help. Just depends on what time


----------



## ugabowhunter

Randall said:


> Way to go Geiger. Also congrats to Robby for staying up in the points so far in your first year. Not easy to do not knowing the lakes.



thanks, randall. this year sure has been fun and i have learned a lot from all you experts. 

randall, i invite you to come out to lathem with us on the 20th of this month for a friendly little tx. very relaxed atmosphere and a good group of guys. i don't think you'd have to endure any of the anti-randall rhetoric or super high expectations.

robby


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> very relaxed atmosphere and a good group of guys. i don't think you'd have to endure any of the anti-randall rhetoric or super high expectations.
> 
> robby


 
Not if I'm there!!! 

Robby, i don't know if I can do it Sunday. Got full charge at 1 am this morning. If i can come up with some $$$ in the next week so i can get some on boards I can get them charged.

Cameron


----------



## Randall

*tournament on 20th*

I promised my daughter we would fish the LWB Adult /Child tourn at Kedron. We should have fun. Lots of  fish like Lathem and sometimes you get a few good ones with the small ones.


----------



## Cameron197

I forgot about the A/C that weekend     Now I don't know where to go


----------



## Cameron197

Went to the farm pond in preparation for Black Shoals. I have found that if I fish that lake and catch a few there I do fairly well in the next tournament. Tonight all I could do was 1 dink ( I mean 7" tops) and a maybe 1 lbr. Missed a whole bunch fishing just a Tiny Torpedo. I figure when I break out the pink trick worms next week I'll be in the 30's for qty caught. I love that pond and no you can't fish my little secret. (Have to get permission to be there. One HUGE bull that does not like visitors and have to see if he is in the barn before I go out there.)

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

geez, what is this world coming to when this thread falls off the first page? next thing you'll know, we'll have a woman president and lathem will produce a 10lb sack. oops, i reckon that ain't too far off.


----------



## Cameron197

Which one the female president or the 10 sack. 

VOTE REPUBLICAN!!!!


----------



## shadow2

Boy you guys are letting this thread slip...we have got to keep it going...


----------



## CollinsCraft77

merk, sorry i got home late and saw where you called. Can't do it tomorrow night. Work beckons and i won't be able to make it then or Saturday. Sorry dude. Hope you get some out anyway. My apologies!


----------



## joboo

What exactly are you two up to?????? Yall are starting to scare me.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Flyers*

We was going to meet to get some Flyers posted at Lathem about the new T-Trail that have started to see if we can get any leads....from potential anglers and to post some flyers about the 20th.

I like to stay vauge it sure does make everyone think weird thoughts!!


----------



## joboo

If yall need any help, let me know. We are all family here. 
3rd Cousins or something weird like that.


----------



## joboo

By the way, we stunk up Stone mountain today. 2 lousy fish.


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo, sorry to hear about st mtn. i thought y'all would have done good, especially with all the great info you got. what did it take to win? i think i passed you or chris today on the road. does he drive a blue blazer? 

anyone fished lathem lately? doesn't look like i will be able to get out there before the tx. hope fmy partner can pull me through! any serious tips would be greatly appreciated via this thread or pm me. looking forward to the 20th. i think it might hurt not fishing that lake since the last tx though.


----------



## Cameron197

Don't worry he will get you 2nd. Team Martin will still win!!!


----------



## Cameron197

joboo said:


> By the way, we stunk up Stone mountain today. 2 lousy fish.


 
Hey Joe, At least you and Chris beat Smitty and Jessie out there. I just saw the results.

Cameron


----------



## joboo

*St Mountain*

Ok, here is the deal.... We had a bad day on the lake. Just couldn't concentrait and stick with my pattern. I just gave my 2 weeks notice to UPS and I am not myself. Yall know its hard to change jobs expecially after 12 years. I just have to shake it and move on.
I think I will take a day off this week to hit Lathem and clear my head.
Don't worry, once I find my groove the fish will be in trouble.


----------



## Cameron197

Think that I'm going to go somewhere in the morning.


----------



## joboo

Where are you going?


----------



## Player4211

Hey guys just wanted to see if anyone knew the easiest way to get to lathem from Rome. I have a few sets of directions that bring me a few differnt ways. If yall dont mind send me a PM or a link so i can take the fastest route for the 20th. Thanks


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

boys I checked out putting a livewell together at bass pro sat. would have cost me about $60.00 bucks, just was not worth it to me. if someone needs a boater for sun. I will be glad to fish, I think me and wareagle will make the hoola tx.


----------



## Cameron197

Most likely Yargo. Just woke up.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Mapquest*

Here is what i have pulled on mapquest...Says that the best way to go is straight out Hwy. 20 through Canton then well you will see. If you zoom in at destination the lake is located Off of Cowart Rd. Cant miss the lake!

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...2v=&2n=&2pn=&2a=&2c=Mica&2s=Ga&2z=&panelbtn=2


----------



## joboo

*Live well*

NorthGA, I have a cooler and airator that you can borrow for the tourny. Can't have you skipping out on us over that. (You have a good shot at being in the money)PM me if you want me to bring it.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Been keeping a low profile here lately. Fished with my new tx partner Saturday night on Lanier and my outlook for the upcoming tx is much better now. Hope to finally make an impression with this tx. By the way, he fishes yahoola a lot so hopefully i can talk some smack before that one too!


----------



## Player4211

Thanks! That was the way i was thinking would be the easiest from the differnts routes i had been told.


----------



## joboo

Ad, I thought that you was just skeered. Hiding from us on here.
Gonna share a Lathem pattern for yall. (Just to keep it interesting)
Dropshot a 4" junebug zoom worm. Throw it real shallow, so the worm dances on top of the water when you lift the rod. work it back to the boat really slow and it will get pounded before you get 15 feet.
Now the playing field is level. Anyone else brave enough to share???????


----------



## Cameron197

Joe, I need help on Black Shoals. What ya got???

Geiger might enjoy them as well


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> Anyone else brave enough to share???????



i'll share. i actually did fish saturday at lathem, i was just pulling y'alls legs and setting myself up for an excuse in case i got skunked. we fished lathem saturday 8:00 AM til the storms about 3:00. we landed maybe 20 or so fish. saw some monster bream on bed and a couple monster bass nearby. i used to think to only fish finesse tactics out there, but that will not be used this sunday for the tx until it gets hot. found a lot of fish in the trees (but which ones???) and learned a lot fishing with my new partner. it oughta be a great tx. based on what i saw, it won't be long before lathem starts producing some 10lb + sacks. the bigguns ARE in there. our best fish was probably only 2 lbs or so.  

robby


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I think you could be right robby, I can't seem to catch the good ones like I use to out of there but it seems that I do see a few good ones these days, the lake is just awesome with the deep water and the timber and pockets,coves,creeks its got it all. The springs that run in lathem are full of spring lizards and crawdads. And the lake only gets 8 or 9 hrs of fishing preasure a day. I'm confused about this fertle thing, seems to me if you eat you will get fat. and there is a lot of baitfish on the banks.


----------



## Cameron197

Yea, they say something about it being so much granite keeping them small. I don't know what that has to do with fish not eating the bait fish. Danny says that they get out there crushing them near the dam every night. Don't make no sense.

Cameron


----------



## joboo

Cameron, PM coming about Black Shoals.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

that they do. What is funny to me is that the bream in the lake are monsters, the catfish are huge, the crappie I catch are pansize, and yet, the bass seem to be lagging behind. As far as the schooling goes though, I will say that about 90% of schooling fish I have caught have been spots. Every now and then I get a largemouth but it has been few and far between.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lm's vs. Spots*

Pruitt just stated the reason that them buckets havent been reaching their potential. (in my opinion.)


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Merk you don't think the LM's are eating the baitfish? because of the spots.
I was wondering if the hoola bass was a different strain, they seem to just be a little different, they seem to jump out of the water a lot and take hard runs under the boat. maybe its just me. but some of the good fish I catch from ponds fight hard but just come to the top of the water and there done when they get to the boat.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Just wondering dont you guys have a tourney on high falls coming up pretty soon?


----------



## MerkyWaters

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Merk you don't think the LM's are eating the baitfish? because of the spots.
> QUOTE]
> 
> The Spots are eating a good majority of the baitfish! Causing the LM's to be resrticted. From what i have been hearing is that there a numerous Lake Records Floating around out there.


----------



## Cameron197

priveye said:


> Just wondering dont you guys have a tourney on high falls coming up pretty soon?


 
I have one in August. check out the web site---http://gajonboat.com


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Well, experimental time tonight. Sitting here and was seeing some schooling going on. So I grabbed the rod and me and my boy took off. Here's what was interesting. 10 hookups on schoolers that got close enough to reach. Guess what? 10 largemouths. Not one spot. No size but the fact that none were spots puzzled me, especially given our topic today. Thought I'd share that with ya'll.


----------



## joboo

Danny, when are we going out there catfishing?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

we need to. I haven't so far this year. They are definitely in there. As far as scales, if worse comes to worse, we can always do the basket and my digitals if we need too!


----------



## joboo

I thought Merky had scales too.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Either way, I'll bring the basket. We've done it that way and it's pretty good. Just in case. Man, the lake was beautiful tonight. Calm. Like glass except for the schools of fish breaking the top. Awesome.


----------



## joboo

Thanks for rubbing it in. If the rain holds off, I mighy try Yahoola afterwork tomorrow.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Yeah, sometimes it's nice. I never win the tx's so this is the only way for me to rub it in on you guys. however, I feel really good about this one. Read an article on clear lakes and tried what they said to do. We caught thirteen total tonight in under an hour. Still no size but bite after bite. Hopefully once i get in a boat and try some other places, it might translate into some size.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Cameron197 said:


> I have one in August. check out the web site---http://gajonboat.com



sweet!! My ringer fee will just be a free breakfast!! 


J/k i look forward to meeting some of you guys.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Welcome! That's an avatar only a mother could love! You'll fit right in here!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

it's getting close boys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joboo

Chris, how did you do on Lathem today?


----------



## Player4211

Just wondering if the topwater bite is anygood at lathem?


----------



## ugabowhunter

i have never tried topwater at lathem. course, i haven't fished the lake near as much as most of these guys. might try it sunday though, just for fun.

robby


----------



## ugabowhunter

are y'all excited about that 10lb sack of fish i am going to bring to the scales on sunday??


----------



## Cameron197

I don't see it happening Robby. I could see it Saturday a Black Shoals but not there. I don't care who your partner is. Only it will not be in your live well. It will be in mine!!!!
Are you going to make it or are you going to be out of town?


----------



## joboo

OMG..Topwater on Lathem is a blast!!!!! Those spots are so agressive they plum knock your lure out of the water and if they miss, they turn around and do it again.


----------



## Player4211

Man i Love some topwater.  yall may see me just crusing around throwing topwater all morning and forget i am tx fishing.


----------



## ugabowhunter

Cameron197 said:


> I don't see it happening Robby. I could see it Saturday a Black Shoals but not there. I don't care who your partner is. Only it will not be in your live well. It will be in mine!!!!
> Are you going to make it or are you going to be out of town?



ahhh yes...a doubter and non-believer ye are. 

lathem will produce a big sack of fish, maybe sunday maybe a year from sunday, but the big fish are in there. cameron, i will catch a 10 lb sack out of lathem in a tx before this time next year. mark my word!!!! i have seen too much promise out there not to be confident.

after a 70 hour week last week, i will be in town this weekend and raring to whoop some tail come sunday. i'll be getting my butt whooper broke in and warmed up on saturday w/ hvba, it'll get good and worn on sunday at lathem!!!! can't wait guys!

robby


----------



## GIGLM9

*10lb. Sack at Lathem*

A 10lb. sack is definitely possible, but it most likely will come in the cold months.  I caught 11lbs. in a prefish before the February HVBA tournament last year, but couldn't get close come tx time.  Danny and Billy won that tx with over 10lbs.  I don't see it happening Sunday, but it will happen again, just not in the summer. My guess is 8.5lbs. will win this Sunday.

Geiger


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Geiger, what won big fish in that tourny and was it the first place team?


----------



## Cameron197

This is the results from the tournament. The 1st number is fish caught. 2nd is total weight and the 3rd is big fish.

2/25/2006 
 Lake Lathem   


 1 Danny Colquitt Billy Stanley 5 10.15      5.93  



 2 John Reed Joe Bova  5 8.78  


 3 Chris York David Ruark 5 6.19  

 4  Andy Joyner Sean Davis 5 5.89 

 5  Brian O'Keefe Jim O'Keefe 5 5.23 

 6  Michael Geiger Jake Akin 4 4.91 

 7  Bob Schiffmann Mike Schiffmann 5 4.78 

 8  Mark Lozynsky Carlos Gomez 5 4.60 

 9  Randy Dover Scott Edwards 5 4.31 

 10  Steven L Thomas Jason Snider 4 4.28 

 11  Kevin Beaty 5 4.17 

 12 Randall Kirkpatrick Roy Mims 5 3.92 

 13  Cameron Whitehead Jason Horrell 4 3.28 

 14  Mike R Smith Jesse D Ballenger 3 3.19 

 15  Mark Stallings Art Phinney 2 1.97

 16  Ryan Lamb Taylor Murphy 0 0.00 (Left after 10 min from tearing a hole in the boat) 

Weather Conditions
Sky: Raining
Air Temp.: 48° F
Water Temp.: 50° F
Water Clarity: 1' - 4'


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Thanks cameron,  man they had a turnout, looks like a few good fish was caught, maybe I'll drop a lure in front of that 5.93 sunday. he should tip the scales at #6 by now.


----------



## joboo

Hey, I finally made it to Yahoola last night. All I can say is WOW. I love that lake. Caught a bunch with some ince ones. It may be too small for a tx with more than 8-9 boats though. We would be fishing on top of each other. Lots of bass in there.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

11.5 and I'm gonna win. That's my prediction boys. No more rain or ice. I've got a secret weapon that I have found to be awesome on Lathem. Numbers, definitely. Size, hopefully. Anyway, can't wait. I will not be dead last in this one. Looking forward to seeing you guys again. And yes joboo, I will bring my coffee cup.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Oh yeah, Robby, don't forget my beer!!!!


----------



## Duffman3746

hey guys last year high voltage fished lathem and the winning weight was 10 something with big fish going 5


----------



## GIGLM9

*Lathem Tomorrow*

I can care less about secret weapons.  If there is a secret bait I am sure somebody else has thrown it before.  Anyone that knows the lake is going to catch a limit.  There may be a few baits that catch bigger fish a little over 2lbs. or so, but for the most part it is luck.  If someone can catch a good one they will probably win.  I just hope to get lucky tomorrow.  Good luck y'all.  I am looking forward to it. ( We have probably had more to drink than Shadow at his Bachelor party).  

PS  Robby, congrats on the third place at Black Shoals today.  You continue to put together good tournaments.


----------



## Cameron197

I wish I was there to see every ones expression when Merrick and Robby blasted off together. I still think that Joe and Chris will take them both.


----------



## joboo

Cameron, you SHOULD have seen my face when they took off together. I knew right then that it was going to be a tough day. I think we should take a vote to ban them fishing together. 
Chris and I did horrible...Could not find our big female on the bed. I guess someone got her on Sat. 
Congrats to Robby and Merrick, they put together a good stringer. 
Cameron, you better be there for the next one!
Everyone....Good to see yall again. Its a lot of fun to fish with a good group of guys.


----------



## Cameron197

Makes for a long day just seeing that. Thats alright, Josh will be with him in the HVBA tournament there in 2 weeks!!! Looks like a great chance to get some more points. Joe, you going to join HVBA that week?

Cameron


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Boys I had a great time  congrats robby and merk you got your 5 on a tuff day when no one else could. pruitt had a good day also. see yall next time.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

sure was tough out there. I don't know about ya'll, but around 12 o'clock, i was plenty frustrated. Got lucky on our big fish, if you could call it that. Seems like the bite didn't get going till then. 

It didn't bother me that Robby and Merk fished together. Ugly runs with ugly if you know what I mean. Joboo is still the best looking guy in the group. When Chris doesn't land a keeper, you know its tough.

I still had a great time and glad i didn't finish in last like normal. 1/2 inch more on two fish and who knows! Still, I love fishing with this group of guys. Count down to yahoola has begun. 

I think I'm gonna get me one of those shirts like Merk so I can look good like him. Didn't ya'll think he looked professional?


----------



## Player4211

Merk sure was pretty in his Yamamoto/bass pro shops shirt. I was waiting on him to thank his sponsers when they won! I had alot of fun fishing with you guys today, it was very tuff but still a great day. Cant wait to do it again.


----------



## ugabowhunter

*results*

i will post these on the lathem thread as well.

1. Merrick (merkywaters) and Robby (ugabowhunter)
5.32 lbs

2. Brady and Brock
3.62 lbs

3. Danny (adpruitt) and Shane
3.09 lbs

4. David and Jessie
2.89 lbs

5. Tyler (player) and Mark
2.44 lbs and Big Fish of 2.44lbs

6. Geiger (giglm9) and Jake (billdancebeliever)
1.82 lbs

7. Joe (joboo) and Chris (duffman) a.k.a. Mr. and Mrs. Picnic
1.47 lbs

7. Kyle and Denton
1.47 lbs

9. Robert (wareagle) and Randy (ngabowhunter)
0.86 lbs

we had a total of 13 boats and very nice weather for a change. from what i could tell, the pattern today was no pattern at all. all but one of ours came off of soft plastics and 10" swim baits (j/k). i really enjoyed it gentlemen and look forward to yahoola. congrats to brady and brock and to tyler (player) for big fish of 2.44 lbs on a very tough day on lathem. it was a blast as always... and before the talk starts, merkywaters was NOT responsible for all the fish in our livewell. it was truely a mutual effort!! i enjoyed the heck out of it, merrick!! let's do it again soon.

robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Here are some Pictures. 
I want to thank Bass Pro Shops for....just kidding 
Dont have any sponsors but would love to have em!!! My goal is to have my tourney shirt filled up with logos by the end of this year!!

Thanks for everyone that showed up on sunday! Great tourney guys, we just had an off day (everyone). They will probably be back on come next month...if it aint fished too hard between now and then!!

Robby, had a blast man. I think that we both can say that we have learned alot of information from each other and well maybe some more in the future! 

Hope we didnt tick anyone off by fishing together...well na...i really dont care!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

few more pictures...

Congrats to Danny!! You finally weighed some in bud!! Maybe you can catch us next time!


----------



## joboo

Great pics! I have started to work out and get ready for the next one. If I lose 25 lbs maybe we can outrun Robby's hotrod. I am going to start hitting Yahoola after work till I know every Bass by name. (Not so I can win, but because that is a fun lake to fish.)
We have Varner next week. Think Chris and I can repeat?????


----------



## ugabowhunter

joe, i got the utmost confidence in team martin to repeat at varner. good luck to ya. i have never fished yahoola before, but the way it sounds the lake will be so crowded that boat speed won't matter.

we need to clarify this livewell stuff. i know all that came from this site were prepared with a livewell in their boat. the problem was the folks that showed up without one still wanting to fish. i had to turn a few folks down b/c of them lacking a livewell. also, i did notice three dead fish after weigh-in. i am not sure where they came from and don't really care, but it looks awful for a tx to come to a lake and after leaving there are dead fish floating everywhere. i know it happens, but please be aware that tx's could easiyl be banned if the wrong people see dead fish. take them home, hide them, or something if you are aware of dead fish. most importantly take care of you fish. i know all that read this are aware of what i am preaching, but i feel very privileged to be able to enjoy these tx's and don't want anything to compromise the livelyhood of our tx's. ok,ok, i am through now. 

guys, again, it was a lot of fun and man was lathem tough on sunday. looking forward to next time!


----------



## big fish

THE RULES SHOULD APPLY TO EVERYONE WHO GETS IN THE TX . WE HAD GUYS WITH BASKETS (WHICH IS NOT A LIVEWELL) AND I HEARD SOMEONE SAY NOBODY EVER TOLD THEM ABOUT A LIVEWELL. AND WHAT ABOUT KEEP YOUR BOAT IN THE WATER TILL WEIGH IN IS OVER THOSE GUYS IN THE WHITE CHEVY PULLED OUT BEFORE WE STARTED TO WEIGH IN. WELL ANY HOW IF WE ARE GOING TO HAVE THE RULES WE MUST INFORCE THEM.


----------



## ugabowhunter

i agree, the rules must be enforced. however, i cannot recognize each and every person that was in the tx. i know and recognize a few of the folks from this site but that only accounted for 5 or 6 of the boats. that means there were approx. 8 boats and 12 or so new faces i had never seen. i assumed that since i made the announcement that everyone in the tx knew not to leave the water if they had fish. in the future i think i will carry several copies of the rules and pass them out when entry fee is paid. the only other option i know of is to only offer tx attendance to those on this site. that way i know the participants are familiar with the rules. i love having more and more entries, but it is tough to inform and educate someone of the tx rules in five minutes before blast off. especially when you tell them they need a livewell in order to participate and then they give you an awful look and cuss under their breath. there is no perfect solution. the best way to govern these tx's, i believe, is to watch around you and report and infractions. for instance, you saw the white chevy loading up, i think i remember seeing that truck but just figured they were not involved in the tx or they weren't weighing fish. if they were in the tx and weighing fish, they should have been dq'ed because they heard the same set of rules everyone else did. i am still very much a greenhorn with these tx's and appreciate any and all feedback. thanks for you concern and we will all appreciate any advice you, or anyone else has to offer. overall, i thought things went well considering i only expected 7 boats. 

looking forward to the next tx. i think since yahoola is so small we could maybe keep it just woody's members. that way everyone knows the rules at blast off. any thoughts?

robby


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Robby I think you are right about the woodys members only in the hoola tx. Next time you will have help with the walk ups and a eye on the dead fish I promise. I realize your also trying to get ready to fish you and merk done a awesome job this is suppost to be for fun. I was just setting out on the boat just watching.


----------



## ugabowhunter

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> this is suppost to be for fun



your dead-on, randy. that is 90% of the reason i fish these tx's. but, unfortunately, in order to keep it fun i think there will have to be some fairly stringent regs put in place.

i will come up with a basic rules outline this week and run them by y'all. if y'all are cool with them i will bring a few dozen with me for every tx. the more the merrier, as long as the fish are treated approriately and no one cheats.


----------



## Cameron197

The rules will be up on the Georgia Jon Boat site in the morning. Dead fish will incur a penalty. No live well means DQ! All decisions are final and that call of the tournament Director. (Person responsible for putting it together that time.) More info will be available in the morning.

Cameron


----------



## joboo

Print the rules and pass them out. Possibly a prelaunch meeting to review the more important rules?  I am happy to volunteer to be part of the staff to help with the rules. Maybe I could be the livewell checker. (we didn't do that this time) I would require a fancy shirt, a flashlight and a big stick for rules infractions. Seriously, I am willing to help keep this fair and fun.


----------



## Cameron197

Who ever is putting on the tournament will be responsible for making sure the rules are enforced. I did not get a chance to get it done today. Had to do real work but the gajonboat site will be up before I head down to the Bahamas Sunday.

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

We gather here today to announce the fishing nuptials of Uga and Merk. Uga, do you take Merk as your lawfully wedded fishing partner, to have and to hold, till cold weather do you depart? And you Merk, do you take Uga, to cherish in good times and bad, his 10" swimbait to hold, till death do you part? I, by the power invested in me by the GREAT MR. PICNIC, do now proclaim you husband and wife. You may kiss the bride!

Reception will be held following the Yahoola tx. B.Y.O.B!! The couple asks for soft plastics in lieu of other gifts!


----------



## arcadedawg

*Little Russell*

What date do ya'll have a tournament scheduled for this lake?


----------



## Player4211

I like the rules idea. I think maybe if we are passing out rules lets make everyone sign one before they fish. That way no one can say well i did not hear ya say that or i did not get one. I just think a peice of paper with all rules and their john hankcock on it would help make things very clear.


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> We gather here today to announce the fishing nuptials of Uga and Merk. Uga, do you take Merk as your lawfully wedded fishing partner, to have and to hold, till cold weather do you depart? And you Merk, do you take Uga, to cherish in good times and bad, his 10" swimbait to hold, till death do you part? I, by the power invested in me by the GREAT MR. PICNIC, do now proclaim you husband and wife. You may kiss the bride!
> 
> Reception will be held following the Yahoola tx. B.Y.O.B!! The couple asks for soft plastics in lieu of other gifts!




man i like that danny!! pretty funny there, but it must stink to get your rear end whooped by an old married couple! @ yahoola i think it wil be d.b.r.b., danny brings robby's beverage. looking forward to it boys. i think i can fish it the day after the lathem tx in june.


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> We gather here today to announce the fishing nuptials of Uga and Merk. Uga, do you take Merk as your lawfully wedded fishing partner, to have and to hold, till cold weather do you depart? And you Merk, do you take Uga, to cherish in good times and bad, his 10" swimbait to hold, till death do you part? I, by the power invested in me by the GREAT MR. PICNIC, do now proclaim you husband and wife. You may kiss the bride!
> 
> Reception will be held following the Yahoola tx. B.Y.O.B!! The couple asks for soft plastics in lieu of other gifts!


 
Hey Danny,

I don't think that cold will do them part. Remember the February Tournament???


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I better not catch them snuggling or kissing in the boat. Automatic disqualification! Remember Cameron, no Brokeback Mountain! UGA tried to get me in his sleeping bag already. Merk must be his rebound since I turned him down!!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pruitt*

This is not some fit that you are pitching since Robby any I won the tourney is it??

I will take it easy on you guys at Yahoola. Tired of winning, everyone probably thinks im a cheat! (well with 5 little dinks at Lathem....not really cheating)


----------



## CollinsCraft77

No, I'm just messin with you guys! I think it's great. Doesn't bother me who I'm fishing against, as long as I am fishing! I'll get you guys one day! Got your p.m. too merk and I'll check with the boss lady about that!


----------



## Cameron197

Merrick,
You still Cheating (fishing) on Robby by fishing with Josh on the 2nd in the HVBA tournament?


----------



## joboo

Will you guys care if we fish the HVBA on Lathem with yall?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Thinking about yahoola sat. morning about 6 am anyone else up for it? hollar


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> Will you guys care if we fish the HVBA on Lathem with yall?



looking forward to it, joe. hopefully the bite will be a bit better or more consistent on the 2nd than it was this past sunday.

robby


----------



## Duffman3746

dnt take it easy on us merk i dnt want to hear u crying when we walk away with the win next time


----------



## joboo

Ok, Chris is going to take over for me talking smack. He does a much better job than I do.
Anyone have pland for the long weekend that involve water, a boat and bait? Oh yeah, and cold beverages (Adult)


----------



## ugabowhunter

where's everyone fishing this weekend? i'll be on seminole tomorrow a.m. and then wading in the ochlocknee river sunday a.m. and fishing for bream/shellcrackers on sunday p.m. for the big fish fry!! can't wait!! y'all be safe if you're on the water and good luck to all. be sure to take plenty ofpics if the fishing gods are good to ya.

robby

p.s.  be thankful we have the opportunity to fish. don't think it is just another long weekend to drink and be in the sun. be sure to remember those who have served our country and are serving today, and if you see a vet or soldier, thank them for their service and sacrifices they have made.


----------



## Cameron197

I'll be bottom fishing off Grand Bahama Island on Wednesday. Can't wait!!! I'll be to busy to do anything this weekend trying to get ready to go.

Have fun on Big Sem Robby. Get some of them 10+ers and put them in Yargo. 
Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

cameron, here's a little secret even the guides don't know...when bottom fishing near grand bahama island, it is advisable to use a 10" swim bait. it is tough to beat this lethal lure for this time of year, especially while bottom fishing in the vicinity of your latitude. if that doesn't work maybe 4" Chompers skirted grubs.

robby


----------



## Cameron197

I had a guess that you were going to say something like that.

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

how did everyone do? saturday at seminole was slow, only caught 5 with the best fish (pictured) at 5 lbs 0 oz. my partner only caught 2. bream fished the rest of the weekend and did fair. anyone make it out to lathem or yahoola?


----------



## joboo

A few carp on Lanier. We did so so at Varner on Sat. (10th place with 9.5 lbs)
Got to get back in the game soon or we will miss the JBAIT.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Robby I did hit yahoola sat. by myself, very slow I think I caught 7 the best 2 only a 1 1/2 or so, threw the spinnerbait and the crankbait to long. If I would have thrown a jig or a worm more, I think I would have caught more fish. I just got to slow down


----------



## ugabowhunter

i think we are getting really close to having to slow down everything. jigs and soft plastics will be in hand from this weekend on throughout the summer. i like fishing that way better than running and gunning. i think too many fish are missed by moving too fast. i think you're right, randy, need to slow down


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Fish ID*

Already researched it and found that this fish is a Freshwater Drum. The family probably caught 5-10 drums and about 5 hybrids. I caught NOTHING! I went straight home and got to playing my fishing game on PS2!


----------



## GIGLM9

*Fishing Slow*

Jake and I went to Horton Saturday for about 5 hours.  Man was it slow.  I caught a 5lber. first thing in the morning and all we could manage the rest of the day was 4 short fish.  We had to slow way down to get bites in the heat.  Other than topwater or a real windy day, there will be a lot of slow pastics and jig fishing for me the rest of the summer.  The only exception would be Lathem and the schooling fish.  I hope their turned on by Saturday.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Hey what time is the weigh in sat for the hvba, I might try to catch it. and pull for the crew.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

What crew you pulling for....


----------



## ugabowhunter

does anyone know for sure if lathem is opening @ 7:00 AM now?


----------



## gonnawin

yeah!!!!!!!!!!duuuuuuuuuuuuuude!!!


----------



## armyman2007

gonnawin where are we fishing this weekend? (June 1,2,3)


----------



## GIGLM9

*Lathem opening*

Jason is heading up there tomorrow to prefish.  I will have him ask the guy at the office what time the gates will open.


----------



## joboo

Merky, where is syou catch the drum?
Today is my first day at my new job and I am getting worried that I may not have enpough time to fish like I want to. How do yall balance out Family, work and fishing?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Merk I guess robby and geiger I think thats it right, You know the latham crew,  Joe your wife understands the  check remember, do you have another youngun besides chris ?


----------



## FishFanatic

Went fishing on Banks Lake here in S. GA yesterday...out of a john boat.  Didn't catch anything....threw frogs and trick worms.


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> Merky, where is syou catch the drum?
> Today is my first day at my new job and I am getting worried that I may not have enpough time to fish like I want to. How do yall balance out Family, work and fishing?



i work 50-60 hours/week. i cut grass and do chores when i get home during the week, now that it is light later. i see my daughter in the a.m. and she is with me when i am working outside. fortunately, i have a wonderful wife that knows if i can't fish, she doesn't want to be around me. i become quite an ill-tempered person without fishing. i have fished every weekend since the beginning of october, except one. typically, i am home around 4:00pm on saturday and try to do the family stuff on sundays. i know i sometimes fish when i shouldn't, but it truely is my passion. i love every aspect of it. eventually, i will get burned out, but for now i eat, sleep, work, fish, and spend time with the family...that's it.


----------



## ugabowhunter

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Merk I guess robby and geiger I think thats it right, You know the latham crew,  Joe your wife understands the  check remember, do you have another youngun besides chris ?




randy, you mean robby and merky and geiger, right? it looks like merrick and i will be fishing together at lathem. it oughta be a tough, tight tx!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Drum*

I actually not got a hook set on a fish all day! Father-in-law caught them out of the spill-way from the Re-regulation lake dam at Carter's. Tough day!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Yea merk to, Are ya'll going to tell me what time the weigh in is.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem this Saturday*

I think that the weigh in will be at 3pm maybe 4. depending on what time the gates open.


----------



## GIGLM9

*Lathem 6/2*

The guy at the lake office told Jason today that the gates will open no earlier than 7:45 on Saturday.  The tournament weigh in should be at 4:00.


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo, i just talked to merky and he said he is looking forward to taking the martin's money again. boy, he sure is an arrogant son of a gun, ain't he? 

on a more serious note...are y'all still gonna fish the hvba tx on saturday?


----------



## joboo

Robby, I don't think we will make it on Sat.  You guys are too tough for us.


----------



## ugabowhunter

lathem pot luck crew: 1st and 2nd finish at todays hvba lathem tx. musta been the shirt, pruitt!!!


----------



## Cameron197

Merrick looks a little mad that he lost to Danny on the HVBA Page!!!!. Way to go Danny!!! I see that Josh did not come through for the team today. I feels good to be back on dry land again. can't wait for Yargo in 2 weeks. MY TURN!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Must have been the shirt, Uga! Thanks Cameron. I don't think Merk was mad that he lost to me but that he lost period. Man likes to win and I like that. I had a good time but man, Lathem has been rough lately.

Can't believe you got me on big fish Robby! What, 12 oz? I would rather lose to you than someone else.

We are gonna try Yargo in two but we are gonna get it handed to us cause I know nothing about that lake, or for that matter any of the others. But hey, it's fun and I'll get to see you guys more often.

Merk, who was that guy talking with us at the weigh in? I know he's fished in our tx's before but I don't know his name or his screen name on here. I need to start learning everyone's name. Nice guy.


----------



## Cameron197

Danny is hooked! Welcome! You are mine at Yargo. I ain't as close as you are to Lathem but we might have to have a cookout after the tournament.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

yeah, i guess so. I'm outside customizing my boat. Decking it and all. Question, cause I am a dummy. Do any of ya'll utilize the 3 bank chargers or whatever they are? Can you even do it with an electric only boat? What are the benefits? Also, i just use the standard walmart batteries. What are your suggestions for the best ones?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*High Voltage*

What is going on with their website? 

Great Job Sat. Pruitt. I was thinking about that Sat. adventure that we were talking about...I think that we do need to post pone it. Yahoola is coming up and well i need to be getting some practice in!


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> yeah, i guess so. I'm outside customizing my boat. Decking it and all. Question, cause I am a dummy. Do any of ya'll utilize the 3 bank chargers or whatever they are? Can you even do it with an electric only boat? What are the benefits? Also, i just use the standard walmart batteries. What are your suggestions for the best ones?



danny,
i use a three bank and a two bank. for the $$, it is tough to beat the yellow group 29 everstarts from walmart. just be sure to keep them properly maintained and they'll last a couple of years. i am not sure if you have a gas motor, but yargo does allow motors less than 10 hp.


----------



## ugabowhunter

merky, thanks for catching all the fish (except the biggun ) on saturday. sorry i stunk it up so bad.


----------



## Cameron197

Just wait Robby, The tour is coming to my home lake. Heck Josh is even closer!!


----------



## Cameron197

I don't think Danny or Merrick could do any good there. WAY DIFFERENT lake. No standing timber. We could see ho good Danny really is. Hint depth finders a must.


----------



## joboo

*Lathem*

Congrats guys..Expecially Danny!
I know this was a tough bunch to fish against. Now everyone knows it.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Pruitt was you talking about that fat, bald guy ?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

not saying anybody was fat, now. As a matter of fact, Merk said he was quite a good looking guy. Was that you? At the weigh in?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Cameron197 said:


> I don't think Danny or Merrick could do any good there. WAY DIFFERENT lake. No standing timber. We could see ho good Danny really is. Hint depth finders a must.


By the way, do I officially get to talk real smack now? I mean, Cameron is doggin' on me already!!!!!!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Oh yeah, Robby, I thought you caught the big fish? We all know Merk was the better looking of the two in your boat!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Danny that was me, yea merk told me the same thing.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

good! trying to put faces with the names I have on here! Nice to know that now!


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> By the way, do I officially get to talk real smack now? I mean, Cameron is doggin' on me already!!!!!!!!



yes, danny, you can finally brag and talk smack about your 5.05 lb sack of fish...until yargo in a week and a half, then, this will occur


----------



## CollinsCraft77

ugabowhunter said:


> yes, danny, you can finally brag and talk smack about your 5.05 lb sack of fish...until yargo in a week and a half, then, this will occur


while 5.05 doesn't sound impressive, let's change it to this            .........winning sack of fish.........

Sounds better!


----------



## Duffman3746

bump


----------



## Cameron197

We will  Robby,  Danny and      the rest of HVBA at Yargo. Welcome to my house!!!


----------



## Cameron197

Heck I bet that Joe and Chris don't even have the nerve to show up and join then!!


----------



## Cameron197

Danny, Call me and I will give you the directions to get there from your house. 770-780-7858

Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Don't trust you Cameron! Think you'd steer me wrong. It's usually the man who screams the loudest that is the most scared. Don't worry. It's not me you need to worry about. Robby is out for revenge!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Just kidding. Call you tomorrow! Uga, gotta finish my boat this weekend. I will be hoping to have it done before HVBA Yargo. Gotta look as good as you even if you fish better than me!


----------



## Duffman3746

we dnt have the nerve to show up where? and join what?


----------



## Cameron197

Yargo. The huge  Josh and I are going to lay down to HVBA there. Even Robby is going to have to get out his  towel!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

seems like Cameron has a S&M fetish going. Lotta spanking. Not sure if "BROKEBACK MOUNTAIN" gave him enough satisfaction. Do we have any bylaws prohibiting such reckless behavior?


----------



## joboo

Its a good thing we don fish with ya Cameron. You wouldn't be able to talk smack.
Danny, is this your first year with HVBA?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Look guys help me out, went and bought a aereator. have not opened it yet, but it looks like it has to be mounted below water level to  prime it self. Are ya'll sure you don't got bilge pumps instead.


----------



## Cameron197

I have the one from BPS that you have to drill a hole in the live well. You can use a bilge pump.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Joboo, last week was my first ever hvba tx.  

Cameron, no witty comeback?


----------



## Cameron197

joboo said:


> Its a good thing we don fish with ya Cameron. You wouldn't be able to talk smack.
> Danny, is this your first year with HVBA?


 
Come on Joe. Don't you and Chris want in on the fun? Robby and I can give you a tour of Yargo Sunday morning.

You might want to come as well Danny. It's nothing like Lathem. The fish are a little bigger.


----------



## Cameron197

adpruitt2 said:


> Joboo, last week was my first ever hvba tx.
> 
> Cameron, no witty comeback?


 
I was working on it!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

water is water


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I'm redoing my boat so I won't get to fish it until next Thursday or Friday so I will get some time on the water befroe the tx so maybe i won't look too dumb


----------



## Cameron197

Danny, If you show up at Yargo next weekend you need to have on a Georgia Jon-Boat shirt!!!  I'm trying to get the pics from Lathem that he took of you for the site I need to get back to work on.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Yea but you have to remember that you will see less than 30' of water under you all day long. You can't sit 5' off of the bank and fish 20' water there. 100' off at least to find a drop off.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

More like what I am used to fishing. I know you aren't gonna give me any tips but slid me just one for old times sake


----------



## Cameron197

I tell you what. I'll be alone Sunday morning out there doing a little prefish. If you want to make the trek down you can go with me out there.

Call me and let me know.

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

adpruitt2 said:


> More like what I am used to fishing. I know you aren't gonna give me any tips but slid me just one for old times sake



find stumps, fish slow. 4-8ft of water. if this changes by sunday, i'll let you know.


----------



## Cameron197

Robby,
How did Yahoola go today? Still going to Yargo in the morning?


----------



## ugabowhunter

fixing to head out to yahoola in a few minutes. i will be at yargo around 7:00 am tomorrow. see ya there???


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Well uga, I have been waiting all weekend to hear how things went. Or for that matter, from any of you guys. Sure was hot today. There was a decent crowd at Lathem. I did not fish as I am redoing my boat since now I have been relegated to celebraty status. you know, image is everything I think. Naw, just trying to get it right. for Merk, I did install a new water system for my livewell so I should be good for Yahoola. Anyway, how did ya'll do?


----------



## Cameron197

Ran into a financial trouble yesterday afternoon and need some $$$ quick!!! Selling to boat to get it. If you guys know of anyone looking to buy one send themTHIS LINK.

Thanks,
Cameron


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Cameron sorry to hear you have to sell your boat, If I hear someone looking I'll let you know.


----------



## joboo

Sorry to hear that Cameron. You still going to be able to fish? Keep us updated in case we send people your way.


----------



## joboo

On another topic, I am headed to yahoola this afternoon to see what the late evening pattern is. I will post the results tomorrow. Anyone else going up?


----------



## Cameron197

Looks like I might have to get a partner with a boat.


----------



## GIGLM9

*GA Jon Boat Series*

Cameron,

You still plan on keeping your trail going?


----------



## Cameron197

Yea, I just need a partner with a boat I guess. Either that or get someone to do the registration and I'll show up in time for weigh in


----------



## ugabowhunter

cameron, let me know if i can do anything to help you out with fishing or life, seriously. i'll do whatever i can.

yahoola was tough saturday. we didn't catch much. the pics below are merky's biggest and my biggest from saturday. merky caught four (i think) biggest 2-2.5 lbs, and i only caught 2, biggest 4lbs 6 oz. it will be a very tough tx, i think 5 fish over 12" will win it. big fish was caught right about 10:00pm off of a 10" swim bait.

robby


----------



## GIGLM9

*Yargo*

Robby,

Did you make to Yargo yesterday?  I went for about 3 hours before dark and it was tough.  Only had 2 bites and one keeper.


----------



## ugabowhunter

went to yargo from 7:15 am to 11:30 am. had three bites including the one and only fish i caught, which weighed about 1.5 lbs. tough, tough fishing out there right now. hopefully, i can make it back out there this week sometime after work. i'll let ya know what i do. i really think that 8-10lbs will win it this weekend. where my keeper came from might surprise you. shoot me a pm if ya want to.

robby


----------



## shortmag

Darn, if i wouldve saw that boat 2 months ago i def wouldve bought it, much better deal than the 1436 i bought that didnt have near the upgrades yours has....

If i hadnt bought mine already i wouldve bought yours and wouldve offered to be your partner. Itd be like you never sold it .

Too bad... :-(


----------



## Cameron197

Geiger I lost on right at the boat Sunday that might have gone a lb. That was all


----------



## ugabowhunter

fished yargo this evening and wore them out! fished from 6:00pm-7:15pm. ended up catching 3 and losing one near the boat that would have gone 2-3lbs. biggest fish was 4lbs 0oz and caught on a jighead worm. funny thing about the 4lber, when she came out of the water she had blood down her side coming from her gills. i thought i must have gullet-hooked her, but the jighead was in the lips where it supposed to be. i would have photographed, but wanted to get her back in the H2O ASAP. hope she is there on saturday!! i reckon she must have hit her gills on a stick or something while i was fighting her. oughta be fun saturday!!!

robby


----------



## ugabowhunter

i think i am going to bream fish lathem with my wife and daughter sunday morning. anyone else going to be out there??? pruitt???


----------



## Cameron197

Danny, you going to make it to Yargo Saturday???


----------



## joboo

Robby, what happened to the matching shirts? Or are yall saving them for tourny days? 
Nice fish by the way.


----------



## Cameron197

I have the rules posted on the gajonboat site finally. Make sure that one is at the lake for anybody who does not know them. 

Also, I had a file crash on my computer last month (that is why it has taken so long) that had the registration info the the GA Jon-Boat tournaments. I only had about 4 or 5 so if you had registered, please do it again. 

Lastly, I have the tournament info posted on the site as well. Just look under the majors link.
gajonboat.com
Cameron


----------



## CollinsCraft77

yes, I will be at Yargo Saturday I reckon. Not fair for all to come to my lake and me not go to someone else's. Not sure how we will do having never been there, but we wilol give it a shot anyway.


----------



## Cameron197

Just follow Josh and I or Robby and Joel around all day. We will show you the ins and outs. I don't know how you plan on coming down but this is how I get up there. Take 369 all the way to Hwy 53 (there is an Eckards on the corner) and turn right. Follow the signs for 53 through oakwood(you will have to make a left Just look for signs). Go all the way to the Crystal farms building on the corner of hwy 211 south. There should be a sign that says to I85. Turn right onto 211 south and follow it all the way to Downtown Winder. When you get to the courthouse turn right and cross the RR tracks at the McDonald's. go about another mile and you will see the main entrance to the park. go past it and continue to the  1st gate on the left past the red light at Mathews School Rd. Get there about 6:15-6:30. It takes me an hour and 15 min to get to your side of town the way I drive. Might take you a little longer. If you are running late call me or Robby and we can help you get down here.

Cameron 770-780-7858


----------



## CollinsCraft77

yargo sucks! I'd rather have my @#@$#$ crushed in a vice than to fish that lake again. Came home and went across the street and tore them up. Oh well, sorry I left but my partner was getting on my nerves and I had to leave.

Did Geiger win? How much?


----------



## bassjake

me and geiger didnt win  we got 2nd with a little over 9 lbs and big fish with one just shy of 5   randy and scott won it with 12 lbs and sean and andy got 3 with 5 or 6 lbs


----------



## shadow2

went to yahoola from 10 to noon today with the wife..  Had a good time just tooling around with her.  I did not realy bass fish but say a guy leaving at noon also that had a nice five or six bass stringer between himself and his partner.  two of which looked about 3 lbs.  there was also a guy on the bank with a 2.5 or 3 lb fish on a stringer.. I am going to have to get out ther one day this week and see if i can figure out what they are biting.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Bassjake, what in the world were they using? I feel better today but man, yesterday really hit my confidence.


----------



## joboo

Hang in there Danny, you can't win all of them.

Cameron, did you sell your boat????


----------



## bassjake

they were throwin crankbaits and worms and me and geiger were thrwoin a small jig    dont get discouraged   that was a tough tournament  we fished hard all day and only had six or seven bites but luckily we managed to connect with a few of them and they turned out to be decent fish   scot and randy know yargo real well and seem to place in the money just about every time


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Gatlinburg*

There were some grown trout in the creeks behind the strip.  Wish i had more time and i could have come back with a sure enough grown'en! 

Glad to be back and finally anticipating going out saturday and finally wetting a hook! 

Robby how was the tourney? H.V. hasnt updated its results.


----------



## ugabowhunter

yargo was dismal for me. geiger had a good sack of fish and so did randy and scott (they won w/ 12lbs). geiger (well, actually jake) had big fish around 5 lbs. i vowed to never pre-fish again after saturday. my bite wasn't there. only one spot came through for a 3lber. total was 3 fish for 4.72lbs. cameron had two fish for 4.76 and got about 4th or 5th. tough day on the water for me. hopefully, this saturday will be a little better.

robby


----------



## Cameron197

Josh and I were 5th snd robby lost to us by.04 of a pound for 6th. Rnady and Scott stayed on the rocks all day and caught there limit there.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

wow, we guys are getting lazy i think. Joboo, got your p.m. tonight and i can't make it this week but will be there for the tx.


----------



## joboo

Merk, catch up with me on Sat. I have many questions about Gatlinsburg. I could let the wife shop while I fish and everyone will be happy.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Joe*

Gatlingburg is pretty good fishing. I actually went up there during Christmas last year and well this fishing was AWESOME! BUT they have got the river closed in sections through to pidgeon forge due to CONTAMINATION (DOO...DOO!!!!). That is where i caught some brutes last year. I think the reason why i done so well was due to the warm temps that we had last christmas...If i remember right the temp was about 70 degrees!

Remind me sat. Joe and I will tell about the HOT spot up through the strip to fish at!  I seen some that would out weigh easily my 5lber that i have mounted.  Just to tell how easy it was for me...There were 5 other men fishing this hole about...25 feet length of the bank and i was by myself on the other side not wearing them out but catching fish when they wasnt!!  I caught 3 in less than 10 minutes of being there but my brother-in-law was ready to go the room!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Yahoola!*

We will probably host that night tourney a little earlier next year! I think around august will be a good time out there as well. 

What does everyone think about those new decals? You can thank Randy's wife for her crafty art work.  Dont forget though randy was the one who printed though! Thanks Randy!

Pruitt man you left your scissors!!!!! I gave them to Robby figuring that you might see him next before me! I wont be fishing until we all get together next time. 

Holiday is coming up... 

This was brought to my attention by Robby...Are we dedicated or what?  We fish from the temps dropping into the teens and fish when you can bake an egg on the deck of your boat!  You wanna know what determination that is??

SWAT!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pruitt*

We have a new name for Team Pruitt!!!!

Team Silver Bullett!!!! Not making fun of you Danny! Boat looked great! That is definitely one shimmering boat! Excellent job on restoration.


----------



## joboo

Where are you guys?? Leave town for a week and this thread disappears..... I know yall are still fishing, so where are the reports???

Danny, we might start calling you the silver surfer.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Joe*

Well if the reports are like mine then well we are in the process of finding new lakes to fish. 

Insight: Found a new lake close to home that is 190 acres and well caught 4 last night in an hour...first time ever fishing it. One of them went a little over three pounds. Here is the best part about the lake...SHAD! There were schools everywhere but out of all of the schools we seen i only noticed maybe 2 good blow ups! 
The lake is a creek channel only lake (probably shallower than Yahoola) but since the buddy i fished with didnt have a depth finder i really dont know the actuall depth.

I plan on fishing this and 3 other lakes that i have been researching on and see if they will be worth throwing a tourney on. The one i fished yesterday will make a decent lake to fish on at. Lake has been there about 20 years! Dont worry i will tell everyone well in advance so they can have time to prefish the lake before the tourney there.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Picture*

LAKE XXXX Future potential for new lake to throw some tourney's


----------



## ugabowhunter

nice fish, merky!

lake xxx...that is either where mercury test their outboards, or it is that lake down by waycross with all the naked women swimming in it. 

i'll be heading to stone mountain tomorrow a.m. and then fishing my own "lake X" on sunday p.m. 

i will post the reports and pics (hopefully) on monday. good luck to everyone and keep this thread towards the top. i am like joe, i leave town for a few days and no one keeps this thread up????

y'all have a good weekend and many bites!!

robby


----------



## shadow2

I do my best but putting in 20 to 36 hr work days is taking its toll on fishing right now.


----------



## krusty

Didn't make the trip to Lathem today, but did fish Lake Acworth this morning.  Went out from about 6:15 to 10:45.  Boated 5 and lost a couple others.  Caught them on Spinnerbaits, jig head and TX rig worms.  Probably head out tomorrow night and see if I can scare up anything on top water.  Also caught a nice crappie on a spinnerbait.  Should have kept the crappie, would have been a nice lunch.


----------



## joboo

I am spending the day with wife and daughter, tomorrow however........I am fishing..don't care where, don't care for what, don't even care if I catch anything, I just have to get out on the water before I go nuts.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lake XXX*

Well i woke straight up on sat morning and said to myself "Self it is time to get up!" Even though the wife and I were leaving around lunch to go to a get together i still wanted to get my line wet! Caught more fish on this trip! Fished solo and man i get more enjoyment out of being out there by myself just donig my job. Total for the day was 6 fish two being short. Best one was about 2-2.5lbs. Probably going to try out Lake Super XXXX next sat. Lake XXX seems a little slowed down right now.


----------



## joboo

*Yahoola report*

Went out early Sun morning to Yahoola. Here is my report:
Partly cloudy, water - clear to slightly stained, water temp - 83.6
Caught 5 bass (3 keepers, 1 was 4.5 lbs, 1 was 2.5) on watermellon trickworm rigged with a splitshot, topwater plug and a white crankbait.
Caught 1 8lb channel cat on a spinnerbait.
Caught 6 crappie on a lil George spoon and topwater plug.
Got to get ready for Varner next week.
Merk, when are you gonna spill it on the new lake????


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lake XXX*

Trying to prime this first lake...Personally i dont think that there are many Largemouths in this lake...more Carp than anything...The Patient Fisherman Catches the Fish!


----------



## ugabowhunter

merk, sorry for the wake up call on saturday a.m.! 

fished charlie elliott sunday...not a bite. bass busting shad everywhere and all morning. could not buy a bite. no one else caught a fish. i reckon a good shad spawn had just occurred and those bass were zoned in on the young, small shad. 

saturday at stone mtn was a different story, though. i will try to post a couple good pics this evening. this one was taken w/ a cell phone b/c of camera probs. sorry for blanking out the back ground, this spot was only about 30ft wide. this one was 6lbs8oz.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Alarm*

No problem robby...I was actually already trying to kick myself out of bed.

Look at the blanking of the background!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> Look at the blanking of the background!!



i know, i know. it's awful ain't it? but this spot was seriously 10-30ft wide and could be easily identified by the background. even if there wasn't a tx coming up, i think i would do the same thing cuz that was the only spot we caught fish.


----------



## ugabowhunter

*stone mtn pics*

even old pops got in on the action (actually, he whipped my tail) on saturday!!! 2 1/2 lbs and 5 1/2 lbs pictured.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Well*

That really aint that hard to out fish ya Robby!!! 

Couldnt resist on that one! Looks like your Dad had a great time. Wish i could get mine out like that...He wont get out on boats espiacially Jon Boats...Good looking fish that you caught.


----------



## shadow2

just could not let this thread get more than a page behind the front.


----------



## ugabowhunter

just to keep this thread updated...

fished yargo tuesday and today. fished tuesday from 1:00-5:00 started off in 10-15ft with jighead worm and tube bait without a bite. moved shallower and found them. ended up landing 7 with the biggest about 2 lbs. missed three fish and lost a 3-4lber due to a poor hookset. today fished from 6:00-8:00 and caught two 11-13inch fish. lots of traffic on yargo really shuts the fish down. it is a great lake to fish if you can make it during the week. hope to fish varner tomorrow since i was told by my bosses not to work anymore this week...anyone know of any job openings??????


----------



## Duffman3746

bump


----------



## JarheadDad

So how'd you do on Varner Robby? Just curious.

BTW, when you blank out a pic make sure you only leave the boat, person, and fish.  

Looks like y'all had a great day. Congrats! I so wish the Old Man was still around so we could fish together. He was da bomb on Neely Henry. Miss those days! But the memories live on forever and his lessons have been passed down through the generations!


----------



## ugabowhunter

did not make it to varner last week. ended up at stone mtn again on thursday then had to leave town friday night for south georgia. we fished lake iamonia saturday morning near tallahassee and i fished an old fuller's earth pit in thomas county saturday. i will post pics later on. how was the varner tx? looking forward to stone mtn this saturday w/ hvba. y'all take care.

robby


----------



## ugabowhunter

i just saw results on sjba website. congrats on big (BIG) fish of 10.44lbs jarheaddad!! there were 4 or 5 real nice sacks of fish weighed-in. sorry i couldn't of made it there.

joe and chris, y'all got to get your act together  j/k with y'all. 

seemed like it was hit or miss for everyone that fished it. any info would be great on where the bite was. depth, early morning,  which arm,etc.

robby


----------



## Randall

ugabowhunter said:


> i just saw results on sjba website. congrats on big (BIG) fish of 10.44lbs jarheaddad!! there were 4 or 5 real nice sacks of fish weighed-in. sorry i couldn't of made it there.
> 
> joe and chris, y'all got to get your act together  j/k with y'all.
> 
> seemed like it was hit or miss for everyone that fished it. any info would be great on where the bite was. depth, early morning,  which arm,etc.
> 
> robby


Bite was deep, shallow and in between. All I got to say was the big ones were biting all over the lake and I had two on the 10 inch swimbait and one more on a worm that if they were landed would have had our best five at 40lbs or more. Jarheads Dad and son had two giant fish (they had a second fish almost as big as the big fish)and said they lost a few as well. Big fish are feeding good for July so just make sure you bring your 10 inch swimbait to the HVBA tournament.


----------



## JarheadDad

Thanx Robby but I was only net man. Heh! And that 10.44 was one of two Beau weighed in. He also had a 9.82. He broke another one off at the boat in the same weight class. We caught the first one right under joboo just for grins and giggles! Just teasin Joe! I was snake bit all day losing a 7, 5, and three 4s at the boat. Been a rough year so far for us. If it can go wrong it has! Burnt up the second aft motor again on Wed. *growl*

Terry won at JW Smith today with a big sack at 18.50 (I believe). We finished 3rd for the second day in a row with 13.70 (again - I believe that was the correct weight). Those fish on JW fight harder than even those Lucas fish if you can believe that. I had a 3#der walk me all around the boat today. Geez! But it was fun.

We'll be back on Varner with Lil Water next week I hope. These 80 hour work weeks are kickin' my tail. Stn Mtn is a great summer lake so you should have some fun. Good luck! 

Water is getting critical on Horton if you're headed down there anytime soon. Waaaaay low. Varner dropped two feet from Wed7/4 to Sat7/7 and looks to still be dropping.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Jarhead dad and randall was on some awesome fish there.
Boys lets do another yahoola tx soon. I would like to wear ya'll out one more time before I get in the woods.


----------



## joboo

Jarhead dad ... Congrats on those fish. We gambled on the deep ledge bite  and lost. Thats 2 tournys in a row that the spot were headed to had someone catch a big one on it right before we got there.
Chris and I are going to get back on track with Horton. It's gonna be a struggle but I think we can squeeze into the top 6.
Randal, Ted - We are watching you.....


----------



## JarheadDad

If we can get our boats launched by then Joe! Water is dropping like a rock down there. Hopefully the rains will keep up. I really, really, really enjoyed fishing in the rain yesterday. Maybe my nose won't peel and fall off my face this week!  

http://www.southernjonboatanglers.com/

SJBA uploaded the pics from Sat. Man what a big fish bite that day! Weird bite though. I had fish clamp down on the bait and I'd fight them all the way to the boat where they would just spit it back at me. The hook wouldn't even be out of the bait! They just clamped down on the weight and held on. Geez!  

I wanna' see if Robby can beat the SpoonMaster on Stn Mtn this week. That should be a good matchup!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Last Night News*

Just thought i would say good job to Randal for the fox five's wed. child. Just from my point of view that looked well worth the trip to take a youngster out on the water to enjoy a catch of a lifetime.


----------



## JarheadDad

MerkyWaters said:


> Just thought i would say good job to Randal for the fox five's wed. child. Just from my point of view that looked well worth the trip to take a youngster out on the water to enjoy a catch of a lifetime.



Second that Merky! Randall done good! Just think of how much fun that youngster had and how what we take for granted can help with a child. Good stuff and great job Randall!

But if he was just prettier it'd be easier to look at him in pics and on TV!


----------



## Randall

*Merky and JarheadDad*

Thanks. I enjoyed it. Can't help it if I ain't much to look at.  He was a really nice kid and got more excited over a small fish than anyone I have ever taken out fishing.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Wed. Child*

Here is the link if anyone is wanting to know what we are talking about. (http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/myfox/p...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=1.1.1)


----------



## ugabowhunter

just saw the link to the tv footage. randall, that is an awfully nice thing ya done. that has got be very satisfying. 

oh, yeah. congrats on the tx win at varner saturday. guess i'll see ya in a couple weeks. 

take care,
robby


----------



## Brine

*Randall.....*

Way to go man! Both for the win, and even more for making a difference in someones life.  I bet he had a great time.


----------



## Cameron197

Randal, Was that a new one or the one that you did a few years back?

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Robby, Looking at the pic of Joel I have a great idea of where it is. Good thing I can cast form about 100yds away!!!

Can't wait until Saturday!!!


----------



## Cameron197

Merick, Call me in the morning.

Cameron

770-780-7858


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Just seen the video randall you da man, thanks from all the sportsman in the world.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Grandfather*

Everyone that will please pray for my grandpa he is going to st. joseph to have maybe another stint put in. If he has to have another one that will make it 9 that he has had put in. Not only pray for him today but also for my grandmother as well. She has been a nervous reck here lately. 

Just around 1pm today just stop and say a little prayer that everything will be ok. Thanks.


----------



## joboo

Merick,
My prayers are with you and your family. Please let me know how everything goes.


----------



## big fish

PRAYERS SENT


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Pop*

Everything is alright...

The did the dye test to see into his arteries and heart to see if there were any clots and there was not any. So they are thinking that this may be a severe ulser or something along them lines. That was luck since that he has already had 8 stints installed. Thank God that he didnt need another one... Thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Glad everything is alright merk, prayers still sent, sorry I'm late.


----------



## Cameron197

Good the hear Merk.


----------



## JarheadDad

Our prayers were sent out too Merk. Glad everything went well and it looks good. Gotta' be a big relief!


----------



## JarheadDad

The SpoonMaster sent this on to me so I thought I'd share. Yeah, it's a proud papa moment!  

(and my apologies in advance for the size but my photo editor bit the dust!)


----------



## HARLEY

when is the next turney?


----------



## ugabowhunter

JHDad,
them some sho nuff bass there. i have never caught and weighed one over 7lbs 2 oz, i couldn't imagine catching two bass that size in one day, especially in a tx. tell him congrats!!


----------



## Cameron197

HARLEY said:


> when is the next tourney?


 
The Georgia Jon Boat Series North Georgia Open at Lathem Saturday July 21st.

More info onhttp://www.gajonboat.com

Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## Cameron197

JHDad, That was two nice Varner bass there!!!


----------



## joboo

Merk, Good to hear. Thats got to be a relief.

Ok, down to business....Who is going to start the smack talk for the next tourny? Based on my preformance lately, it surely will not be me talking smack.
Danny, are you still out there????
Cameron, good to see your back.


----------



## ugabowhunter

next tx should be a little closer to my neck of the woods. any ideas??? we should try to get one in before deer season

robby


----------



## shadow2

i should be there on the 21st.  As for another one before deer season starts i am all for it.  I do not know how much fishing i will do once oct 1 hits.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Wrong*

You men have it all wrong...thats when the fishing starts to get interesting!! My best time is around winter and during hunting season...oops what i am i saying...go hunting that gives me open water!!!

We do need to get us another tourney going...before i can make a trip that far robby i need to get those tires for the trailer...dont trust it that far of a drive.


----------



## Cameron197

I agree with Merick Go hunting. More open water for us non-hunters!!!


----------



## Duffman3746

Everybody cant go hunting. If everyone did I wouldnt have anyone to beat in the next tourny


----------



## Cameron197

Chris, I've got you and your dad's number at Lathem next week!!!


----------



## joboo

Oh, here we go....


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Chris I will have to mail you mine. I'm hunting


----------



## ugabowhunter

cameron, how many do you have coming to lathem? i sure wish i could make it but i got a darn wedding that i HAVE to be in. i reckon i'll see ya stone mtn tomorrow. good luck to ya, bud!

robby

btw, i ain't hunting this year hardly at all, so i guess we'll still have a core of winter anglers we can compete against. SWAT! 17 degrees to 97 degrees! i just learned last year that winter time is when you want to be fishing. these hot summer day have me missing that 20 degree weather


----------



## joboo

I think I am going to juggle both this year. I have to figure out where I am gonna fish in the morning.  Gonna hit Lanier Sat night for Stripers but I have the morning free.


----------



## joboo

Alright, lets hear about the tourny on the rock. Guys, get your stories straight.


----------



## ugabowhunter

if the spoonmaster was the fella in the g3 with the blue shirt, then yes, i did get spoonerized. i didn't catch his name, but i think he had something like 15.8lbs...impressive. we ended up with 14.02 lbs for second place and a 3.5-4 lb fish broken off on the net  the fish were biting real good all day for us and i felt pretty good going into weigh in, little did i know. 

my spot was vacant all day and i actually think only one other boat even passed over it all day. we got 4 of our 5 fish off of one spot. i reckon the spoonmaster fishes with sjba? does he really fish a spoon a lot? i got a feeling he was throwing shad-like baits to get that kind of weight. we stuck with worms all day, except one off of a spook. i think we caught 12 all together. i love stone mtn.

fished varner today. wow, was it low. a different lake than when i last fished it in april. i had one big fish (that i never even saw) take drag 2-3 times and then break off. otherwise, most of the day was a recon mission trying to find some good areas. is varner always this grassy this time of year??


----------



## Randall

*UGA*

More grass this year than in years past. Also a shallow thermocline around fifteen feet that has been around for a month when it is usually just starting to form around twenty feet this time of year. Both are helping to contribute to the big summertime sacks of fish the last two tournaments. Caught most of our fish yesterday and a few today in brushpiles just above the theromocline and the winner yesterday said he caught his fish in around a foot or two of water around weeds.


----------



## JarheadDad

ON the net? ON THE NET? Hrrmmppppffff! Somebody would be treadin' water! 

Yeah, that was Dzafer. Great people and tuff on Stn Mtn. We even let him hang out at JBA every now and then!   And yes, he caught a few on a spoon Sat. I started calling him that after he caught a 4 next to us on Lucas last month. He loves spoonin'! The Rock is a great spoon lake. So is Varner actually. I just can't get my partner to ever fish one. It's a power fishin' thing I guess! You young guys. Sheesh!  

Believe it or not a 20# sack is usually what it takes on The Rock this time of year. Especially when the fish are schooling. Lots of 4s and 5s in that lake. Lots! I really enjoy fishing it as well. One of my favs but I'm biased. I've been fishing that lake since the early 70s before it was as pressured as it's become. Being off the lake at noon is a pain as well. Shoot, we used to wax our hotrods, play frisbee football, and chill the keg in the shade back then. Now you can't **** without a permit or you'll get a ticket. 

Ditto what Randall says about the grass on Varner. Enjoy it while you can 'cause it's getting ready to go away. Grass carp from what I hear. The low water has created the early shallow thermocline but it's not anywhere near as low as it has been in previous years. Yet! But it's working on it. You find the good grass and the oxygen levels are way up there. Makes all the difference when the water drops.

Congrats on your 2nd. I still don't know how you had that spot all to yourself. We should be so lucky! We've been fishing in a crowd all year. Heh!


----------



## Cameron197

I know of 3 or 4 different boats that are to be there and believe that there are about another 10 that will show up on Saturday morning. I'm about to post its own thread here and put something on all of the other trails pages forums.

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*New Lake*

Tried to find this new lake (Goose Island Lake) That someone had told me about and said it was about the size of Lathem's Main body. Well me and the wife took the directions that we were told and well when we arrived at a lake there were posted signs and this lake was 1/2 the size of yahoola or if not smaller... The time was 3:30pm and well we said we would ride around and try to find it...it was claimed to be 190 acres in size How could we miss it! 3 hours later we still didnt find it! We wound up going to this 10 acre pond and caught 3 10in.

Long story short we asked 4 locals up there where the lake was at...They all took us back to that small lake that is called Goose Island. Oh Well going back this week with that guy that told me about it and he said that he will take me there. One thing the locals did say was that there are TONs of watershed lakes in Ellijay only problem is there all Localy owned now.


----------



## joboo

Anyone interested in hitting Horton on Sunday with me?


----------



## wareagle228

Joe i would check before you go! I was told horton was down alot and the boat ramps were closed.
robert


----------



## joboo

Thanks Robert, thats one of the things I was going to check on was the water level.


----------



## joboo

*Horton*

Well, looks like they canceled Horton. Sounds like trailers are getting torn up on the ramps. Maybe we should talk them into Lathem???
Well, that kills my prefishing plans. What to do...What to do...


----------



## Cameron197

I guess that the 2007 J-Bait will be moved??? Anyone hear from Terry?


----------



## GIGLM9

*2007 J-BAIT*

He discussed this situation on his message board.  He said that he will flip flop 2007 and 2008.  If Horton cannot be fished this year then we will fish High Falls and Horton will be pushed to 2008.


----------



## ugabowhunter

good info geiger! does high falls have much grass in it like varner or is it a little cleaner and deeper than varner? call me crazy, but i hate grass!! it wreaks havoc on my 10" swimbait bite


----------



## ugabowhunter

merky and myself are thinking of putting on another tx in the near future. i will look at some dates tonight and post something later on. b/w now and then, are there any suggestions on a certain lake? would love some input from the regulars or any newcomer. i was thinking first, or second, weekend of september. location TBD.

robby


----------



## ugabowhunter

i am thinking the 1st or 15th of september (bow season opens on the 8th). maybe black shoals, sandy creek, or high falls??? maybe even juliette??

robby


----------



## GIGLM9

*Tournament*

Black Shoals or High Falls sound good.  I wouldn't mind trying Kedron or maybe Rocky Mountain in Rome.  Let's try to do it on the 1st.  With the Varner tournament on the 8th I don't want to miss the first 2 weeks of bow season.


----------



## ugabowhunter

alright, the 1st is good by me. i am not opposed to kedron (is it near fayetteville?) or rocky mtn as long as both facilities allow tx's. cameron's high falls tx is 8/4, so we should be good for 9/1. i am thinking high falls now (the more time there the better for j-bait). i will wait for some more input, but by tomorrow night i hope to have a date and location pegged down.

robby


----------



## Cameron197

Robby, the 1st is the J-bait warm-up at Horton or High Falls. It's up in the air. Wherever the 2007 J-bait will be held.


----------



## Randall

*Kedron*

Kedron is very low right now and most boats wouldn't be able to launch.  Besides Robby wouldn't know what to do in a lake with that much grass if he don't like the grass at Varner.


----------



## GIGLM9

Since Cameron is having the J-Bait warm up on the first, we can just fish that to get ready.  If we still want to do a pot tournament lets shoot for the end of September.  You could do the 15th of September, but that is a long time without a break on Saturday since the HVBA top 5 tournament is the 22nd(and I still got to fish well to make it in).  Either way it will be tough with all the tournaments going on and deer season.

That was one of the reasons I mentioned Kedron.  I knew Robby didn't like to fish grass.


----------



## joboo

Grass, no grass...it don't matter. I just want to fish.
We have to figure out where SJBA will hold their next TX since Horton is closed.


----------



## Cameron197

Has anyone heard from Danny lately?


----------



## ugabowhunter

yes, it is no secret i hate grass...and lily pads!! i have had my rear end whooped too often while fishing in grass!! come on winter!!!


----------



## joboo

I say we need to do another tourny when the temp gets below freezing. That was a blast!
Yeah, where is Danny??? If we don't hear from him soon, I might have to stop by his house. I lost his number.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Queen City Lake*

Has anyone ever heard of this lake? 
Was wanting to know if it was a good lake to fish...

Also thought about trying the re-regulation lake at Carter's lake to see if it might good enough to throw a tourney on.


----------



## arcadedawg

*Yargo or Sandy Creek*

Neither of these lakes are grass lakes and start they getting good about thst time of year.


----------



## GIGLM9

*Queen City*



MerkyWaters said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this lake?
> Was wanting to know if it was a good lake to fish...
> 
> Also thought about trying the re-regulation lake at Carter's lake to see if it might good enough to throw a tourney on.



Merky,

I believe this is the lake up in the Dalton/NW Georgia area.  My friend's tournament partner threw a jon boat pot tournament up there in the spring and it took 20lbs. to win.  I think the lake is 260 acres based on the description on www.gofishgeorgia.com.  I have never fished it and don't know much else.


----------



## GIGLM9

*Queen City*

And the week before the tournament he caught 5 fish going 30lbs.  I believe my friend but don't know his tournament partner real well so I am a little skeptical.


----------



## ugabowhunter

anyone fishing varner tomorrow a.m.? i'll be there first thing tomrrow a.m. for at least an hour or two. i'll be the one screaming expletives at the grass and the surrounding bass. i think i might have actually found a good spot, but i got to fish it in the a.m. to find out. 

robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Queen City*

If thats the case there will definitely be a fall J-Boat tourney held up there by me!! I am going to try the lake out sometime soon and hope that your friend is not a STRETCHER

It has been almost a MONTH since ive had time to even wet a hook! I am definitely going through some MAJOR WITHDRAWLS!!!


----------



## wareagle228

I plan to be out there saturday morning. Any of you going then?


----------



## ugabowhunter

i have talked with a couple guys on here about dates, location, etc. how about an october tx @ stone mtn??? i think most of us are going to fish all of cameron's tx's, so a fall stone mtn tx should be great. depending on how i like tugalo, that lake might also be considered.

robby


----------



## Cameron197

To have anything at Stone Mtn requires you to get a permit from the park. I've got to talk to Smitty and get the contact info for the lady who does the scheduling or the get off the lake patrol will be all over you.


----------



## ugabowhunter

*No weekend chatter???*

no reports, guys??? 

cameron, how about your lathem tx? i heard geiger weighed-in a monumental sack of fish!! 

merky, i know you had to have some success this weekend. 

joe, where'd you end up fishing?

i fished varner friday morning for 2 hours and had three that went around 9-10lbs. i fished varner again today for 7 hours and we had three that would have gone around 4-5lbs. that seems to be a tough, tough lake right now. well, maybe not for randall or a lot of others, but it is giving me the fits. i reckon we'll see what happens saturday. y'all take care and post some pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!

robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

*New Lakes:  "XXX"  & "Doble D!"*

Awesome weekend...Just wanting a peaceful weekend with just myself out on the water with nothing to hender me! Sorry Cameron for not coming! I had to have some down time!

Caught these on two different lakes last weekend. Should be pretty good for some tourney's!  Both are open around the clock. They never close. And one you can have a any size boat and motor in it. The other is trolling only...i think, might be able to have a small gas motor...i will find out.

Check out the spots located on the belly of that Spot.... That is the true way that i have heard to identify them....They are a little bigger than that one on a average from what i have heard....Going back out there probably today!!!

2nd to last fish weighed 6-7lbs and the first one weighed around 6 maybe larger...the first picture was definitely healthier than the second to last picture!


----------



## big fish

NICE PHOTO SHOP !  I KNOW WHATS IN THE BACK GROUND . NICE FISH


----------



## joboo

No fishing fo rme this weekend. My brother and Family came up from Florida and I had to entertain them all weekend. I have to get out soon  cuz I am starting to get the shakes.
Cameron, Sorry abouot missing the tourny, Family business. Are the results posted yet?
Merky,


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Big,*

sorry cant fish and tell!!!!

Its not secret just dont want everyone starting to pound the lake in the next few weeks! Wanting to really pattern them out. PM me if you want more info!


----------



## big fish

*QUEEN CITY LAKE*

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


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Queen City Lake*

The last 3 fish came from Queen City lake and to honest not all that fired up about fishing it. Though i know that it will be a great lake come fall of the year and winter...but it's one of those lakes that will be like yahoola hit or miss! Not many small fish in Queen....so all that we caught was 2 fish from 8-12 then we went to a newly discovered lake that I like the structure and layout of the lake better than Queen.


----------



## jcarter

you get over to the reregulation pond at carters yet?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Carters*

Nope! Need to...Just recieved a gas motor for the jon boat...going to try it out one day this week!


----------



## jcarter

good luck..let us know how you do.


----------



## Cameron197

Results are posted. Where is Danny? He passed us on the road waiting to get in and didn't even wave. Does anybody know if or whats hes mad about. 

Robby, Yes Geiger and his brother weighed in 4 fish. Not one that could have gone over 1lb!!! Bob lost one at the boat late and I lost on at the boat on the first cast of the morning (the whole lake knew about it) having only one of those in the boat would have won it for us. I know what to do in 3 weeks!!!!! I have my pattern!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cameron197

Did anyone notice that the same ----------- lure was in all of the pics??? Even the one that he photoshoped!!!


----------



## big fish

LOOKS LIKE A CHATTERBAIT , WHAT DO YOU THINK ? I USE THEM ALL THE TIME .ALWAYS HAVE ONE TIED ON . 2ND AT YAHOOLA WITH ONE AT LAST TX.


----------



## Randall

*LOL*



Cameron197 said:


> Did anyone notice that the same ----------- lure was in all of the pics??? Even the one that he photoshoped!!!


Now that's funny. I got to start air brushing my baits too. I never even noticed the first time I looked at them.


----------



## joboo

You got to love this group!

Hey Randall, is Horton still open? Heard it was close to closing with the water so low.


----------



## Cameron197

Chatterbait is what it looks like. I want to know where your going!!!!


----------



## Randall

*Horton*



joboo said:


> You got to love this group!
> 
> Hey Randall, is Horton still open? Heard it was close to closing with the water so low.


I heard today that you can get a boat in and the fishing is good around some new grass that has came up this year. But who really knows what that means. They may have had to push the boat off the trailer.  I am just glad to hear the grass carp aren't able to eat all the grass anymore.  A hurricane with a bunch of rain might be nice right now so more lakes stay open. Varner is dropping around a foot a week right now.


----------



## ugabowhunter

randall, has the steadily decreasing water level at varner hurt you at all? i have fished it three times recently and i am befuddled and confused. usually, i have decent luck out there near full pool, but i stink when the water drops. i was just curious if you have had any negative effects.

also, when are we gonna be able to pry you away from the motherland (varner) to fish a tx with the lathem crew?? i think we are going to do one in october somewhere in north GA.

see ya saturday and good luck,
robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Carters Re-reg*

Ok boys...This lake is a definite hit or miss lake! 

Went there last night with the wife, SAD to say she laid it on me! She had 3 boated before i could even hook up on one. Caught a total of 9 spots with the best going around 4lbs. My wife caught one that went 3.5! Smallest one beats the Lathem size! I am thinking about throwing a tourney out there sometime in September or maybe earlier. IF we do this tourney I cant stress this enough that every has to be extremely careful due to the fluctuation in water level. Its a fairly shallow lake with some 40ft water in some locations but the main problem is that there is SO much debree (trees, tires, trash, etc.) floating on top of the water that maneuvering a boat will be dificult.


----------



## Randall

ugabowhunter said:


> randall, has the steadily decreasing water level at varner hurt you at all? i have fished it three times recently and i am befuddled and confused. usually, i have decent luck out there near full pool, but i stink when the water drops. i was just curious if you have had any negative effects.
> 
> also, when are we gonna be able to pry you away from the motherland (varner) to fish a tx with the lathem crew?? i think we are going to do one in october somewhere in north GA.
> 
> see ya saturday and good luck,
> robby


Nothing but positive effects. Between the water falling and the thermocline rising is pushes everything together like a sandwich. The fish have less  water to live in and it concentrates the fish in small areas. They aren't always active or easy to catch but if you find one fish there are usually a bunch more there. It's just hard to leave Varner when sometimes my bait is as big as the fish you all are catching.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Spot*

Maybe not 5 lbs...but it was getting there! Man what a fight that thing had in it! Water temp was 70 degrees last night and the past time fished there was 80! That may have something to do with catching those spots.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Just talked to a friend of mine who usually throws a once a year tourney at Lathem! Amicalola EMC employees will be there its nothing big and fancy just like our group out there! Expected boaters as of now is 20 boats...There will be a decent payout for this tourney. Fished it last year and there was a few decent sacks. If i remember right it took 7-8lbs last year to win. I came in 2 or 3 place with 7lbs. Fees will be 25/boat with 5/bigfish. 


Here its...Carter's Re-regulation Lake Tourney! Throw some dates at me if you want to fish it. Im thinking sometime around September. That also depends on water level, etc. This will be a jammed up fall lake! Especially when those spots start to come up shallower! Let the dates begin!


----------



## GIGLM9

*Lathem*

Merky,

What is the date of the tournament?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Sorry*

Lathem is this saturday....from open time til 1-2? around there?


----------



## big fish

SEPT IS JAMMED UP BECAUSE OF BOW SEASON AND A FEW EARLY TX . WHAT ABOUT THE END OF AUGUST 25 26 ???


----------



## MerkyWaters

*UGA*

I think that Robby is wanting to throw one around that time frame! That was the only reason why i hit the later date! Well see if anyone is interested in fishing it. I think toward the end of the month.


----------



## joboo

Is that Lathem tourny open to anyone?
Anyone else here gonna try to get in it?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Guys and Dolls*

Does everyone's wives enjoy fishing? I thought about this the other night, while i was taking a woopin from my wife.  She was catching all the fish...A guys and Doll torney would be fun to do! Maybe like next spring or something...or this fall.


----------



## joboo

My wife is chomping at the bit to outfish me.


----------



## OutFishHim

Why wait 'til spring?


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> Does everyone's wives enjoy fishing? I thought about this the other night, while i was taking a woopin from my wife.  She was catching all the fish...A guys and Doll torney would be fun to do! Maybe like next spring or something...or this fall.



i like the idea!!!

august 25th boy/girl tx!! location...carter's re-reg, sandy creek, lathem, yahoola, high falls, etc. i am game for this tx!! i would love to get my wife out there. i really think this would be a good tx, but will we honor civil unions????? 

robby


----------



## OutFishHim

Uh, Oh...  You just opened the door!  Pretty soon all of the 'boys' will be sitting on shore watching the wives in the "women only SWAT" !

 I would LOVE to see more women getting involved!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Date*

My wife will be out of town that weekend. But if you all still want to go ahead and fish it then by all means. 

Sure is boring without Pruitt around! His wife said that he will be back in town soon. 

Robby you not wanting to get in on the Carter's Re-reg lake??


----------



## ugabowhunter

we can do carter's re-reg lake whenever you want to. as of now, i can do any weekend that anyone mentions. i have no more engagements to attend. so, it is kinda up to y'all to pick time and location. i would like to fish carter's re-reg for a tx, but it is a bit far for any prefishing for me. but that ok.

robby


----------



## wareagle228

where is carter's re-reg????


----------



## ugabowhunter

i think it is below the carter's dam, but i am not sure.

robby


----------



## GIGLM9

*HVBA TX*



ugabowhunter said:


> i like the idea!!!
> 
> august 25th boy/girl tx!! location...carter's re-reg, sandy creek, lathem, yahoola, high falls, etc. i am game for this tx!! i would love to get my wife out there. i really think this would be a good tx, but will we honor civil unions?????
> 
> robby



Robby,

We have Stone Mtn. on the 25th of August.  You don't plan on skipping that one do you.  After the last one I wouldn't mind all that much.


----------



## MerkyWaters

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...+pM4LDg8a6IE+hkKeQ0cW5NOaGXp0LA==&ambiguity=1 

That is your link to where you need to get to. The ramp is in that horse shoe rap around. Just let me know when you go...if you need to directions PM me or call me if you get losted or if you need Guiding Advice! Will share for small fee~


----------



## ugabowhunter

GIGLM9 said:


> Robby,
> 
> We have Stone Mtn. on the 25th of August.  You don't plan on skipping that one do you.  After the last one I wouldn't mind all that much.



ahh,heck. forgot about that one. too much fishing to keep it all straight. guess i gotta fish stone mtn again to get spoonerized again.

robby


----------



## Cameron197

Robby, call me today.

Cameron


----------



## jcarter

a little info on the rereg at carters.....if you can catch it early in the week..monday or tuesday,if they have brought it back up to a fishable level the water is gonna be about 10 degrees cooler, low 70's or so. they pull water from the big lake from the bottom, hence the cooler water. it being so shallow in most places it tends to heat quickly and by the weekend is up around 80 or so. they have been generating water from about 1 in the afternoon til about 9 at night. as we get closer to fall they will start generating later in the day. usually from 4 til 7 or 8. when they are generating the debris usually gets pulled toward the west end of the lake making it hard to fish there. marking and fishing the drop of the river channel which runs from the power house to the spillway dam can be good, or fishing the grass that runs along the west side of talking rock creek at the 136 bridge will put fish in your boat. if the water has covered the grass. running up the east side of the lake is probably the safest way to get to the bridge. talking rock creek runs pretty much in a straight line from the bridge to the river channel. if they arnt moving water you might be in for a long day.


----------



## joboo

Civil Unions?? Robby I didn't know you and Merick tied the knot. Why weren't we invited to the wedding????

Wait...Wait....Did you wear white?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem Tom.*

Good everyone that is fishing in the Lathem Tourney tom. Joe...sorry bud cant make out there tom. I had something to come up that i cant avoid (Making some Cash).  Cant turn down those side jobs when they come up!  Espically when the two old men in that ghenoe are going to take everyone's money tom.

HEY if someone from on here goes tom. make SURE to take some PICTURES! I would pay to see the faces of the reaction of everyone's face when them old men pull out them buckets!


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> Civil Unions?? Robby I didn't know you and Merick tied the knot. Why weren't we invited to the wedding????
> 
> Wait...Wait....Did you wear white?




yeah, i reckon i set myself up pretty good with that one. i deserve it, but don't worry, i'll get ya back, joe!!!! good luck this weekend. wish us the best @ varner. we are going to need all the luck i can get even for a limit out there.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Varner!*

Good Robby! Remember keep it slow and keep in sight!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

hey guys, I'm back. Sorry about falling off the face of the earth. Missed you guys!


----------



## joboo

Danny, Don't you ever leave without telling someone where your are going and when you will be back I have a good mind to ground you for  weeks.


----------



## Coon Krazy

IM tryin to find out some INFO! we are fishing our first J-boat tournament saturday at high falls....The mid Ga shoot out....I read something about a Pre-Tournament meeting?? Whats that about? When is it?


----------



## joboo

Which club are you fishing with?
Most of the time there is a meeting right before blast off.


----------



## Cameron197

The Mid-Georgia Open is being canceled because the 2007 J-bait looks like it will be moved to High-falls due to Horton being so low and do not wish to fish it two tournaments in a row. Every thing will be posted on the gajonboat.com website in the morning.

Cameron


----------



## Cameron197

Oh and to answer your question, If there is any information that the anglers need to know they will be told as they pay there entry fees. Then, right before blast-off I tell everybody how many places will be paid, how each place will be paid and give them the official time and weigh-in time.

If you have anymore question feel free to PM me.

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lathem*

Anyone fish the Tourney Last Sat?


----------



## krusty

I saw all the talk about carters re-reg as well as the upcoming tourney.  Is this a place you can take out a j-boat with electric motors or should you have a gas motor if you go out there?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Krusty*

There are not any restrictions on having to use a motor or not at Carter's Re-reg. Lake. Most everyone like myself has a small gas motor that will help to use other than carry all of the batteries!!! 

If you would like to fish with Bat. only that will be OK. Just tell me if you do so i can add you to the list.


----------



## ugabowhunter

*Lanier 7/31*

i finally fished lanier. it was the first time i had fished it since i was about 11-12yrs old, about 14yrs ago. we had a blast! we fished out of balus creek park. caught three decent spots and had a lot of fish come off on a watermelon pro blue fluke and another secret bait. i will try to be out there tonight also. 

robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Fluke*

Sounds like its to do with more of that secret bait than the watermelon color!!

Im pretty sure that i might have a good idea what your secret bait was out there!

Did you get any pictures at all?


----------



## ugabowhunter

*lanier*

fished lanier again last night. i caught two 12" spots right off the bat and, once again, missed a bunch of other fish. then the boats started coming. at one point i had water run across the tops of my feet from a large cabin cruiser's wake. way too busy out there for me last night. tuesday night was awesome, i reckon there was some sort of party out there last night, though. gonna try seminole this weekend with the swimbait!!!!!!!!!!

robby

anyone fishing lathem this weekend?


----------



## ugabowhunter

fished seminole saturday and it was dang slow. two fish all day in the boat. i even threw the smaller 7" swimbait with no luck. we did have a hook up on a bucktail jig in 30 ft of water in front of the dam, but what ever it was came off. otherwise, a very slow weekend of fishing. come on september!!!!

i got a job interview tomorrow around 1:00 for a job in tallahassee, y'all wish me luck!! i have never had a "real" interview before!! hopefully, it'll work out like i think it will.

y'all take care,
robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Fishing*

Went this weekend to re-reg. It was decent...Done fishing as serious as I have been due to the HEAT Wave! Biggest one sat was about 3lbs. 

UGA, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and hope for the best! God will always provide you with what you need to keep on going! 


WHERE IS EVERYONE???? I am starting to think that someone has ticked off someone on here...


----------



## joboo

Merky,
You know it's summer time and everyone gets busy.
Are you bow hunting this year? Lots of folks are getting ready for it. I am trying to get ready but stuff keeps coming up.
Robby, Are you going to move to FL????
Good luck with your interview, you will do just fine.


----------



## Cameron197

Hey guys, High Voltage is at Lathem this weekend. If we can get some of the regulars out there should be a good payout.


----------



## ugabowhunter

Cameron197 said:


> If we can get some of the regulars out there should be a good payout.




...for me!!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Robby good luck in your venture, And boys,  all  thats on my mind right now is bowhunting. But I'll be back in Jan. Ya'll lets do a dawson forest bowhunt one sat. in bow season. Good luck to all. Randy


----------



## joboo

Randy, have you been to DF recently? PM me for info.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*High Voltage*

Seems like them boys are already beginning to complain about the lake not doing well! Im going to hopefully be fishing with someone out there sat. with a NEW pattern that may put us on some bigger fish...maybe a 6+lb sack(easily) if it works! We will see saturday!

Personally no offense to you guys that fish High Voltage...but it wouldnt hurt my feelings none if the lake had a break from tourney's for a year or so...might just allow them fish feel less pressured! This year alone i have seen the most boats ever on that lake! Used to pull up during the summer and it wouldnt have a soul in the parking lot...well maybe 3 boats.

Still we can all speculate on all of our opinions but that seriously lacks BAIT! Which really with those spots that were introduced illegally i think having no bait has helped the largemouths to overcome the spot ratio and maybe start getting some better growth!


----------



## GIGLM9

*High Voltage*

Merrick,

I don't think it is the tournaments that have caused the increase in pressure, but the overall popularity of the lake.  I used to get to the gate at 7:45 and there may be one boat waiting in line.  Now if you go on a Saturday there are 10-15 boats waiting to get in.  The High Voltage guys aren't putting pressure on it that is for sure.  I didn't see a single boat from our club out there this past weekend.

You're not fishing with Robby?


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> Personally no offense to you guys that fish High Voltage...but it wouldnt hurt my feelings none if the lake had a break from tourney's for a year or so...might just allow them fish feel less pressured! This year alone i have seen the most boats ever on that lake! Used to pull up during the summer and it wouldnt have a soul in the parking lot...well maybe 3 boats.



stirring the pot, eh??

personally, i think an article in GON and our discussion on this site will create a lot more pressure on lathem than 2 hvba tx's. honestly, talking to a lot of the guys in hvba, they don't like the lake and don't bother pre-fishing it b/c they know they are fated for a day of short fish. that' s fine with me though!!

guys, i got the job today and will be moving to southwest ga soon. guess i'l be needing a bass boat real soon. anyways, i will be selling a lot of stuff including a 82lb thrust motor. 

merrick, how about shooting me your cell # cuz i dropped my cell phone in the lake on saturday

robby


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> ...for me!!!


 

I got that place figured out. Robby, your in trouble this time.!!!


----------



## Cameron197

Robby call me and let me know what all your selling.

770-780-7858


----------



## joboo

And whatever Cameron don't want, let me know. Man, we are gonna miss ya!


----------



## ugabowhunter

*lathem*

fished lathem today for a few hours and tried to gather my thoughts. we caught a lot of fish and even had a few over 12"!!!!!! fish seemed to be deep, but there were one or two that we shallow. all of our keepers we caught on a smaller, 8" gizzard shad swim bait trolled behind a u-rig.

i will try and post everything that i will be selling sometime this weekend. i have a lot going on, so y'all be patient with me, please!!

saturday could be a good day on lathem. joe chris, where y'all fishing?

y'all take care,
robby

cameron, i'll call ya tomorrow sometime.


----------



## GIGLM9

*10" Swimbait*

Robby,

So you have lost faith in the 10" swimbait and had to downsize to the 8"?


----------



## ugabowhunter

GIGLM9 said:


> Robby,
> 
> So you have lost faith in the 10" swimbait and had to downsize to the 8"?



yes, my summer-time pattern is a finesse swimbait presentation.


----------



## joboo

Robby, We have Horton this weekend. I am not confident at all on that lake. Expecially with the water being so low.
Jarhead dad, you gonna be there Sat?


----------



## JarheadDad

Yeah, we'll be there Joe. Donating again! We're not on anything right now down there except about a bazillion 13 and 14" fish. With the on again off again decision to change venues we didn't prefish last weekend. Frankly we had no idea where we'd be fishing plus I had to take my darling daughter back to GSW and haul twelve loads into her dorm room. Ouch! Didn't know so much stuff would fit in there!  

As far as Horton goes, it's time to start bringing some of those small fish out to eat. We caught over 50 fish in the JBA but they were all between 13 and 14". Could've caught 100 but kept moving and looking. Every cast in 7 different holes. Culling ounces all day long. Geez! That one was won in a hole we knew someone else fishes regularly so we didn't even go in there since they were fishing although we knew the fish were there. Funny how that works! 

We did find something interesting that we didn't get to work due to having to get back to weigh-in on time. We'll probably start there and see if we can work it out. In a place we've fished a million times but didn't know was there. There were some serious fish on it but we didn't have time to find out what kind. What the hey? got nothing else going on!


----------



## ugabowhunter

fished lanier this afternoon in the heat. we caught three spots. 1 off a drop shot green albino tiny fluke and two off a jig head worm. fish were about 20 ft deep. no bites on the swimbait today, even though i colored the back of a storm 6", gizzard shad-pattern, swim bait blue with a sharpie marker. we only fished about 1.5 hours, then i realized that i needed to spend some time with the family. we left when it was supposed to be getting good. we actually were unloading the boat at balus creek when we were beside a pro taking out that said he won $100,000 at the last flw tx on lanier. said he was just back from AK and headed to NY this week. he said he only caught 6 all day, so i guess we didn't do too bad out of a 15ft jon boat compared to his $50,000 ranger z21 with a 250hp on it. sure was a pretty boat, though. wish i had one...or two!

see some of y'all at lathem on saturday.

robby


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

What time is the weigh in at lathem, I'm going to try to get there and check it out. Anybody


----------



## GIGLM9

*Lathem Weigh In*

The weigh in will be at 2PM.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Teams?*

I wonder if Team Silver Bullet will be there?

Anyone on a decent pattern out there? I have heard its been tough! Couple of weeks ago they had that local tx that only took 4 fish at under 5lbs to win! Should be interesting seeing what everyone will bring to the scales!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Thats about the norm merk.


----------



## Cameron197

Congrats to Geiger for winning HVBA @ Lathem today.

I was out on Yargo and caught a 5.245 off of the hump.

I think that was bigger than the whole sack at Lathem


----------



## ugabowhunter

geiger, congrats to you and jake! i guess pre-fishing pays off sometimes. good job on finding the 12"+ fish.

robby


----------



## ugabowhunter

geez, where is everyone? too hot to fish? anyways, i'll be out at stone mtn sunday a.m. if anyone wants to meet up. i'll let y'all know how i do. 

it maybe a while before i can sell the trolling motors due to my schedule and new location. 

y'all take care and good luck on the water,
robby


----------



## joboo

Robby,

Does the rock still close at 11:00? Thinking about hitting it Sunday. Got a tx in 3 weeks. Lord, I hope it cools down some.


----------



## Fish Bear

My partner and I will be at Stn. Mtn. on Sunday as well.  He went last week and we thinks we have a formula figured out, we shall see come Tx. time next Sat.


----------



## ugabowhunter

joboo said:


> Robby,
> 
> Does the rock still close at 11:00? Thinking about hitting it Sunday. Got a tx in 3 weeks. Lord, I hope it cools down some.




as far as i know, the lake closes @ 1100AM on the weekends until october, i think. it was kinda slow today. the fish were not as structure oriented as they were a few weeks ago. lots of chasing and schooling going on. saw several big fish chasing on top in 25-40 ft of water. there might just be a heavy sack of fish next weekend if someone gets into those 4-5 lb schoolers. i'll talk to y'all next weekend.

robby


----------



## Cameron197

The artical in GON this month is right. Caught 12 today on top water at Hartwell this morning. might have been 4


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Boys oh slow rollin came up from ft. gordon and I took him up to yahoola and it was about dried up they was a truck stuck in the mud and some other fellas could'nt get there boat out. So they drug it to the boat ramp. real funny. But we caught 9 or 10 and he caught the big fish a 2 pounder. But we had a good time. He will try to make a spring TX.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Randy: I figured that would make the lake alot better to fish! Specially the creek channel across the bridge! You should took a picture of that truck! Well better that you didnt! Could have been somone on here, and wouldnt want any hurt feelings!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Small Mouths*

I went to a North Ga. Resevoir this past sat. and did ok. Fished from daylight til 12 and caught 3 smallies and 1 largemouth. Here was a picture of the biggest one caught.


----------



## GIGLM9

*Yahoola*



NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Boys oh slow rollin came up from ft. gordon and I took him up to yahoola and it was about dried up they was a truck stuck in the mud and some other fellas could'nt get there boat out. So they drug it to the boat ramp. real funny. But we caught 9 or 10 and he caught the big fish a 2 pounder. But we had a good time. He will try to make a spring TX.



Randy, 

Can you launch a jon boat or will you get stuck?  I was thinking about heading up there Monday, but may have to change plans.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Gieger I would'nt , you could get it done with the 4x4 but its actually rough, go try the carters reg. lake. I what'in going to tell but I did miss a few bites in the channel where slowrollin caught the best fish. Merk I want to go smallmouth fishing this spring.


----------



## MerkyWaters

I will take you definitely! Just might have to take the ole jon boat! Great lake! Just a hit or miss type deal. Geiger watch out if you go the re-regulation lake. They have been pulling the heck out of it! Pretty low here lately. Still decent fishing but I like it when its slap FULL!


----------



## GIGLM9

*Monday*

I may decide to head to High Falls then.  I haven't been there in a while and I think they moved the State Championship to that lake since Horton is so low.  Merky you got Jake and I pumped about the smallmouth fishing.  We plan on fishing Blue Ridge a good bit this winter, but may have to sneak out there in the fall.  I would like to try the re-regulation pool but don't want to screw up my boat.  I think I may be fishing a tournament at Carter's on the mainlake with a friend on Friday night.  He caught 12 lbs. earlier this month in a night tournament and got 2nd place so hopefully he can help us find a few fish.


----------



## MerkyWaters

GOOD Luck on the big lake! That lake can make an avid fisherman convert to an not so avid fisherman! My biggest ever caught came from there!


----------



## MerkyWaters

Another Holiday gone by and not a single report has been posted or a remark of bull has been posted!

Where is everyone?? Probably getting ready for opening day this sat.!

Went fishing last week at re-reg. Caught probably 20 fish. Have not caught one over 3lbs. in about 2 weeks. Maybe by next month it will start pushing them into a feeding frenzy!


----------



## Cameron197

I was getting ready to go to Yargo Monday and noticed that my right side tire had came apart 2 weeks ago coming back from Varner so I didn't make it out  and still have not replaced it.


----------



## GIGLM9

I am definitely getting ready for Saturday, but that includes the HVBA Varner tx in the morning and hunting in the afternoon.  I have not been on any small lakes recently but did quite a bit of fishing this past weekend.  Fished Friday night at Nickajack and Saturday at Guntersville.  We threw the frog most of the time and had around 25 blowups but only managed to land 10 fish.  I fished Allatoona for about 3 hours early Monday and it seems that the bite is starting to pick back up.  Good luck to everyone this weekend whether y'all are hunting or fishing.


----------



## joboo

Sat - Dove shoot in Dawson Forrest, 
Sun morning - Shooting a 12 point I have been watching, Sun Afternoon - Tampa Bay bucs play,
Sunday evening - Shooting a doe for extra sausage.
Won't have time to fish. We threw in the towel for the top 6 this year so we are not going to Stone mountain.


----------



## ugabowhunter

how is everyone? i am finally home for a day and actually have access to a computer. how did varner go today, geiger? i haven't been able to fish much ,but i plan on fishing the flint next weekend for shoalies. my next tx, hopefully, will be the j-bait. does anyone know for sure that is has been moved to high falls? if it is at horton i am out of luck...sold the trolling motors.

 i expect to fish several hvba tx's next year and maybe even fish a few w/ sjba. i will miss all these nice lakes up here, especially stone mtn, but there are some great lakes down south too, fishing is just a lot different down there. it'll probably take 2-3 years to even be competitive in tx's in southwest GA/northwest fl, but i am looking forward to the challenge. 

there is an open invitation to any of y'all that want to come visit and do some fishing down south and i hope some of y'all take me up on that offer. it's tough to beat good fishing, cold beer, and peaceful star-filled nights!!

y'all take care,
robby


----------



## Fish Bear

Robby, 
Good luck on the move, and we will miss you up here kicking our butts.    NOT!     Will look for you on the lakes.

John


----------



## MerkyWaters

Re-reg. is now getting tough! They pulled the fool out of that lake last week to help start filling the big lake up. Fishing was decent. Caught only one spot that was the best fish (2.5lbs.) Fished from 7:15 til 9:30 and caught 6 fish. Pound average largemouth. That was seriously DANGEROUS! Fished my honey hole! Now i know why it produced some gooduns'. HUGE "_ _ _ _ _ _" almost took out my motor and t-motor! People that were there didnt pay the water level any mind. Still just flying across the lake like nothing was there! Unless that lake is over full you will never see me scootin across that lake!


----------



## MerkyWaters

Robby, 

Dang Good to hear from you bud! Hope everyone is doing well! Call me sometime and we will catch up! We are praying for you and your family! 

Has someone made someone mad on here? Aint seen or heard from alot of youin's! Stories would be nice to hear from time to time!


----------



## GIGLM9

*Varner and Fall Fishing*



ugabowhunter said:


> how did varner go today, geiger? robby



Robby,

Don't know if you have seen the results yet but Varner was awful.  We had two fish going 2.45.  I got my buddy from Dalton to come fish and we lost 4 keepers between 1-2lbs. in the first 2 hours.  I wasn't that mad b/c I figured they were so small it wouldn't matter...guess I was wrong.  I did manage a decent night at Allatoona last night and caught a few decent spots on the jighead worm and a finesse jig and pig.

I heard that the J-BAIT is still planned for Horton but by now the water has got to be too low.  Terry from L.W.B. said the final decision will not be made until 10 days prior to the tx.  I am banking on High Falls and will be prefishing it over the next few weeks.  I guess if it ends up at Horton then we are screwed.  I sure hate it that you can't make the top 5.  Should be a good one.  I will have to take you up on your offer.  Hopefully I can get a decent buck sooner than later so I get some more time to fish.  Other than the top 5 and J-Bait, I will be spending the next 4 months on big lakes and deer hunting.  Fishing does seem to be picking back up(except Varner) so good luck to everyone this fall.

Geiger


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Sat.*

I went this past sat. to Rocky Mountain PFA. 

Went with a good friend of mine and well we did ok.

Caught about 20 fish nothing bigger than 1.5, I have never been super crazy over this lake BUT i know there are good fish in there! The wind was tough to deal with from time to time. If i was a carp fisher i would LOVE THAT LAKE! Seen some bruiser carp swimming around. We tried to aid in a persuasive bite from them with either their tails or what ever....

If the re-reg lake is going to be empty come 10-6, then i think we will have the tourney out at Rocky Mountain.  And also since the trophy lake will be open that sat. it will be a choice of which lake to fish.

I also seen this Bald Eagle out there will fishing. They are huge. I have seen bald eagles maybe about 3 times. This one was pretty big. But i have seen em larger though.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Anyone been fishing lately??

Going this sat...
How does Yahoola look?? Russell?? Lathem?? Just still undecided where to go...want to go some where new other than lathem, re-reg, or yahoola... Any info will be great...


----------



## ugabowhunter

hey guys,
i will be fishing somewhere on saturday. if hvba draws stone mtn or yargo, i'll be fishing there. if not, i'll probably fish the flint river above bainbridge. that place is like heaven to me. merk, good luck to ya this weekend and let us know what you do. i fished the flint last weekend and did well. i caught 8 shoal bass and 6 largemouths, two of which were darn good bass. caught most on a jighead worm and two off of a crankbait. that flint river is some fun fishing. 

robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

Robby, 
Make sure that you take some pictures...I would love to see the area down there including some of the fish caught!


----------



## GIGLM9

Merky,

Give Yahoola a shot.  I have really been wanting to get out there for some fall fishing.  I will be fishing wherever HVBA draws for the top 5.  You been back to Blue Ridge recently?  I got a friend that is fishing up there this weekend.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Fished Lake Marvin this past sat. Just ok fishing. Caught around 15-20 fish but no large fish biggest was about 1.5lbs. Nice scenary due to being on top of a mountain! Then went to carter's re-reg. Man was it tough.....I think that i am going to give things a break!


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Lake Marvin*

Beautiful Surroundings! Small lake but good size for the winter time! The leaves are starting to changed up there! The lake sits in a bowl on TOP of the mountain and is a really prestige place. The picture was took on the mountain top looking down into the valley where the lake sits. There were a ton of people out there! Atleast 7 people fishing the lake and atleast 20 people out there in canoes just paddling around the lake.

The most fun i had was having the little girls (since the property is a girlscout camp) walking on the banks by us telling us there story of what they had caught if they had. There were alot of good kids there that was getting some much needed enjoyment of the outdoors!


----------



## MerkyWaters

Selling my Boat if anyone wants to buy it let me know. Getting a newer Boat that i am going to modify for the lakes that we fish! Will sell just the boat alone for $500 or with t-motor and trailer for $700.


----------



## ugabowhunter

fished the chattahoochee above seminole on saturday. we caught 6 bass. 1 good largemouth, 2 smaller lmb, and 3 spotted bass. i didn't know that spots had made their way down this far south. rumor has it that there are already a few spots in seminole 

we fished the flint river sunday and finally got into some better shoal bass larger than 2 lbs. ended up with 25-30 shoalies caught on buzzbait, crankbait, worm, spinnerbait, and fluke. the larger fish seem to prefer a fluke or white spinnerbait. hope to fish high falls this sunday.

y'all take care,
robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

*BASS*

What kind of Bass is this??

Weighed probably around 1lb. That booger was in some deep water! I knew it was a spot cuz it wasnt fighting good!

Notice the white around its gills and lined around its tail fin and fins! Im thinking maybe a Red eye.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Confirmed it it was a Red eye!


----------



## joboo

Yall aren't bow hunting???


----------



## Researcher31726

ugabowhunter said:


> we fished the flint river sunday and finally got into some better shoal bass larger than 2 lbs. ended up with 25-30 shoalies caught on buzzbait, crankbait, worm, spinnerbait, and fluke. the larger fish seem to prefer a fluke or white spinnerbait. hope to fish high falls this sunday.y'all take care,
> robby


What part of the Flint did y'all fish?
Sue


----------



## ugabowhunter

we put in at newton.


----------



## J.Reed

Robby,  did y'all fish High Falls Sun?  How was it?
JR


----------



## JarheadDad

21+# won it Sat JR. Big fish was 6.64 with a 6.52 weighed in as well. Lots of 4s and 5s with sacks of 12 to 13#. 

As usual I caught my normal short fish and didn't weigh in again. Go figure! But if hybrids counted I would've weighed 30#!  

High Falls is giving me a complex!


----------



## J.Reed

Dannnnng Dad....sounds like High Falls will be rockin' at this week's JBAIT!
JR


----------



## JarheadDad

For everybody but us! Heh!  

One thing's for sure, with 23 teams fishing it'll be crowded!


----------



## JarheadDad

BTW, I meant to add that the big fish bite is kickin' on Varner. My son stuck a 12, 8, 7 and two 5s yesterday before 1300. Just in case you want some place to practice.  

Guess we ought to just mail our $$$$$ to Ron for J-BAIT and save the aggravation on HF. Save some driving time anyhoo! If you want to catch some 6-7# hybrids until your arm falls off look me up at the ramp and I'll put you on 'em!


----------



## ugabowhunter

J.Reed said:


> Robby,  did y'all fish High Falls Sun?  How was it?
> JR



we did. we fished from 9:15-3:00. we think we just might have few figured out. it just depends on the weather and water temp. we did get on a couple of good fish once the sun got up high and warm. i am looking forward to the tx this weekend! it could turn out real well if pops can keep bringing in the bigguns!!!

robby


----------



## J.Reed

Robby,  what exit is the road we take off of I-75?  We've been there 2 or 3 times but it's been a couple of years.
JR


----------



## GIGLM9

*Exit*

John,

It is exit 198 - High Falls Road.


----------



## J.Reed

Thanks Michael....we'll see y'all there!
JR


----------



## ugabowhunter

geiger,
you got your plan for tomorrow?? call me later this evening.

robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

Do you need a plan Robby? Tips dont come free you know! All joking aside Good luck to all fishing in the J-bait tom.

I think that i might be going somewhere tom. just dont  know where at yet. Thought about hitting either Queen City, or Carters (since big boats cant get access were thinking about taking a small alum. boat and fishing it! Hadnt been fished in probably 2 months!! Aughta be some good results!)


----------



## ugabowhunter

nah, i got a plan, not sure it'll work though. guess we'll see what happens let us know how it goes merrick up north this weekend. 

robby


----------



## Cameron197

How did J-Bait go?


----------



## Fish Bear

Anyone hear who won the J bait???  Was it an hvba member???


----------



## Randall

*Derek and Meason  ..............*

won and SJA won as a team.


----------



## JarheadDad

Randall said:


> won and SJA won as a team.



And we didn't get to fish it at all. Babysitter problems when it was too late to do anything about it!  

Which probably helped SJBA!  

Weird bite on Varner today Randall. Big fish chasing bait and blowing up all over but couldn't catch anything but dinks. Lots of dinks with toads following them to the boat and showing under baits but not taking. Until 2:44 through 3:41. Then it was big fish city and done. In fish all day but only get the bite for an hour? Gotta' luv Varner! Geez!


----------



## Reminex

Amazing, Jarhead didn't show and I quit at about 11:00 b/c I was sick beyond description, sat at the boat ramp for an hour before I couldn't take it anymore!  to be honest I dont much remember driving home!  SJA is so good they win it with 4 teams!

Just for the record....I will NEVER fish another Jbait at high falls.  Never


----------



## JarheadDad

Reminex said:


> Amazing, Jarhead didn't show and I quit at about 11:00 b/c I was sick beyond description, sat at the boat ramp for an hour before I couldn't take it anymore!  to be honest I dont much remember driving home!  SJA is so good they win it with 4 teams!
> 
> Just for the record....I will NEVER fish another Jbait at high falls.  Never



That doesn't say much for us eh Rem?


----------



## Reminex

It says alot, just not what we want it to!
How bout next years Jbait be held in the spring?  Change it up.  Maybe we could fish Lucas?


----------



## tonyf

Rem, nerves get to you?


----------



## JarheadDad

Reminex said:


> Just for the record....I will NEVER fish another Jbait at high falls.  Never



Heh! I just got that part. Man that place has kicked my butt twice in a row! We didn't weigh in the JBA and I didn't weigh in Ricky's last weekend. Got me buffaloed but I would've taken it personally and figgered it out eventually. JW Smith used to do that to me too until she made me mad!  

I do think any of the year ends should be on one of the two best big fish lakes in the state and that's either Varner or Horton. Unless both are closed then we could move somewhere else. And no, we don't win all the time on either but they are lakes where everyone has a shot. Just my two cents. Take it for what it's worth.  

And if you get to vote for Lucas I'll let the air outa' your tires!


----------



## Randall

*Sounds like yesterday*



JarheadDad said:


> And we didn't get to fish it at all. Babysitter problems when it was too late to do anything about it!
> 
> Which probably helped SJBA!
> 
> Weird bite on Varner today Randall. Big fish chasing bait and blowing up all over but couldn't catch anything but dinks. Lots of dinks with toads following them to the boat and showing under baits but not taking. Until 2:44 through 3:41. Then it was big fish city and done. In fish all day but only get the bite for an hour? Gotta' luv Varner! Geez!



It was tough yesterday. Everthing under three pounds in the AM and I didn't stick around too see what the afternoon would bring like I usually do when I have a half day trip. Slick water, high pressure  and bright sun. Loaded it up and went home. I am hitting JW Smith early in the week and hoping the big fish are back biting at Varner by the end of the week.


----------



## Reminex

No nerves I just been sick since thursday, I was outta my mind to even show
You can let the air outta my tires, I'll ride on the rims to lucas before I go back back to High Falls!

I would love to see the Jbait go to Juillete, but Britt is prob. unbeatable there.
Well Ron and Micheal are hard to beat there too.


----------



## tonyf

outta you mind... I don't think so...just hard core.


----------



## JarheadDad

Randall said:


> It was tough yesterday. Everthing under three pounds in the AM and I didn't stick around too see what the afternoon would bring like I usually do when I have a half day trip. Slick water, high pressure  and bright sun. Loaded it up and went home. I am hitting JW Smith early in the week and hoping the big fish are back biting at Varner by the end of the week.



We had a little wind come up around 1:30 today and it got them moving. The big fish bite was ON! In bigtime spades! But only for that one hour. Then it was done and I headed home. Like someone turned off a switch!

I wouldn't mind sliding down to JW myself this week if I can find the time. Those are some fightin' fish in that lake!


----------



## MerkyWaters

Great Fishing this past weekend. I caught 15. Best spot going about 3-3.5 lbs.


----------



## ugabowhunter

saturday was slow at high falls. had a limit at 9:00, but never culled until 2:30. never did find the big fish we got into last weekend. 

sunday was great. i fished lake iammonia in FL and caught 12 bass, 3 jackfish, 1 mudcat, 1 bowfin and one 5ft alligator. i thought i had finally hooked into a wallmount bass until i finally pulled it up. I decided that rattle trap wasn't that important to me and cut the line once i saw it was a nice size gator. all fish were caught on jighead worm, spinnerbait and rattle trap. water temp never did hit 80 degrees, so things are definitely cooling off down here.


----------



## Cameron197

Robby,
When we get the invite to come down there and fish the big fish water???


----------



## MerkyWaters

Cam,
You know better than to ask that! He's too good for us now! Hes got his Largemouth fishing and we've got just another offspring from that chain! 

Just pickin Robby...Hope things are going good down there bud!


----------



## ugabowhunter

Cameron197 said:


> Robby,
> When we get the invite to come down there and fish the big fish water???



open invite to come on down whenever y'all want to. i like the fishing down here, but miss stone mtn, yargo, etc. a lot. i am looking forward to fishing up there soon, maybe thanksgiving. cameron, what you been up to lately? haven't heard much from you lately.


----------



## Cameron197

I came out of hiding. J/K


----------



## ranger360v

*What is the best combo for T/M's for electirc lakes?*

Is more thrust or more motors best?
I am considering at least 3 or 4 rear 50lb. thrust 12 volt motors to reduce weight of batteries? Would I better to go with 2 larger thrust 24 volt even though I can't match the thrust?
I need help from you guys who have tried all the different setups.
Thanks


----------



## big fish

It dont matter  a whole lot . I have one 55lb on the back of mine and 45lb on the front had a guy beside me 1/2 way up the lake with two 65lbs on the back going the same speed . Dont waste a whole lot of $ trying to go one mile an hour faster.....


----------



## MerkyWaters

If i was going to waste my money...just due to a heavy boat...I would purchase a 101 transom mount and let that one be it! A friend of mine and im sure Robby will post...but he had two 80's on his transom and well the difference between the two and just one wasnt that much of a change. But if your fishing those tourneys having that extra amount of JOLT is pretty nice!

IMO: If you have a heavy boat...go with a 101 if your wanting speed. If you want to coast decently stay anywhere from 50 to 80.

Currently i have one 40 on the back...not fast but hey whats the rush!


----------



## JarheadDad

If money is not a problem I'd give one of these a whirl (from a previous thread):

http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=142835

Even if you go with the small one you'll be doing better than regular trolling motors imo. Cost effectiveness looks excellent as well. Without the new regulator I don't think they would be as attractive.

Twins vs trips? We had triple 72s on our 16' Alumacraft. Heavy boat but she stayed ahead of all but the electric outboards. We had twin 72s for awhile and dropped 1 1/2 mph. Now we have one and mostly just get out and swim pulling the boat along!  

A lot depends on your hull and how much drag it creates. A modified V is better at displacement than a flat bottom. If you're going to run 12 volt singles you may have a problem with running time. You get on a lake like Varner with the wind up and you can drain some batteries in a day's fishing real quick! I prefer 24 volt trolling motors but I think it's just a matter of personal preference. Plus we have a lot of room for batteries and are running a real heavy boat to start with.


----------



## shadow2

you will get a lot better run time to wight ratio out of the 24 or 36 vt sysems.  you will be able to go the same speed as say a 50lb for twice as long and not even run on full power.


----------



## ugabowhunter

Without spending the $$ on a elec. outboard, you're not going to beat a 101 36V transom mount. I had 2 82#'s on the transom and, like merky said, you could hardly tell when the second one kicked in. i think the difference was .3 or.4 mph. from what i have found, the biggest difference is in the boat and not so much the motor. try to keep your boat light and the weight evenly distributed and an 80# or 100# motor will be great.

Robby


----------



## Cameron197

The higher that you get the flat transom out of the water the less drag you have. The more weight that I have on the bow the faster she goes.


----------



## ugabowhunter

*ft yargo tx??*

anyone have any interest in fishing a tx on either the friday or saturday after thanksgiving at ft yargo?? any input??
pm or e-mail me robertlinton81@hotmail.com.

robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

I might be interested...just have to see how my plans go...


----------



## robinh

*doubles or single*

i am in the process of converting a 17.6 ft. Bass Tracker to total electric. I am putting a 24 volt 82 # on the bow,what about the back . 2 -  24 volt 70`s  or one 36 volt 101?
any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## MerkyWaters

I beleive that a 80 bow is Over Kill...Down size on the front to like a 70 or less and then put 1- 101 in the back! 

You selling any previous mounted motors on it? I might be interested!


----------



## robinh

*trolling motor*

i have one for sale , check swap & sell , thanks for the suggestion, as for the 80 on the bow i have already installed it.ready for the back now.


----------



## JarheadDad

robinh said:


> i am in the process of converting a 17.6 ft. Bass Tracker to total electric. I am putting a 24 volt 82 # on the bow,what about the back . 2 -  24 volt 70`s  or one 36 volt 101?
> any suggestions would be appreciated.



Personally I like twins myself. You're getting 40# more thrust and only adding one more battery as far as weight goes. The livewells are in the back on a Tracker aren't they? You'll need the thrust if you're going to try and get the transom up to reduce drag. At least 60% of your weight needs to be forward of midships to make the hull displace. The ultimate displacement hull is pointed both fore and aft. As with all bass hulls the transom is flat so the water actually catches in the back almost like suction. That's the drag I was talking about so you try to get your bow down and transom up to allow the water to slide past the back. With your livewells in the back it'll take some thrust to do that or enough thrust to where it won't matter. That's all based on going for optimum speed of course. With an 82 pulling on the front you should be able to slide along pretty well. That is a big motor for the front!

The 101 is a great motor and you would have the weight of one battery gone. Plus it's easier to deal with only one motor when you fish alone. Especially pushing back on the trailer in high wind. You'll lose a little speed but if you're not fishing tournaments it really doesn't matter. There are trade-offs to both.

I have a 16' and it takes three 72s to make the hull displace at optimum. But it's an Alumacraft and heavier than a Tracker I'd guess. We've got wood decking that added a bunch of weight. Trips work great as you can use the center motor to trailer. The comfort in a bigger boat is so worth it to me. Doesn't help my senility any but it sure does help my backside!


----------



## robinh

thanks JarheadDad,yes the livewell is in the back,and the transom on the pro 175 i have is kind of stepped ,it goes from flat to pointed,so it is pointed both fore and aft. I am wanting to fish some tournaments , so most of the time i will have two in the boat , in this case if i hear you right your opinion would be the two 70`s ? again thanks for your time.


----------



## JarheadDad

robinh said:


> thanks JarheadDad,yes the livewell is in the back,and the transom on the pro 175 i have is kind of stepped ,it goes from flat to pointed,so it is pointed both fore and aft. I am wanting to fish some tournaments , so most of the time i will have two in the boat , in this case if i hear you right your opinion would be the two 70`s ? again thanks for your time.



No problem robinh. Just be advised that mine is only an opinion and we all know about opinions!  

I worry about the size and weight of your rig in regard to building it for speed. If you are planning on building later into something that will compete then I'd go with the twin 70s so you can add another 70 later. Or go with twin 101s or electric outboard and be done with it! Heh!

My dream boat if I win the lottery is a Triton 170 DS SC with modifications. I'd have to do away with the console, add stick steering, add the remote controls, and go with one of the new big German electric outboards. That puppy would scoot! Since money would be no object I'd go with two electric outboards and make the sucker plane! Heh! Then I'd run circles around Derek and Mike making sure to jump their holes before they can get there! BWAAAAAAAA!  

Your rig is about the best candidate for one of the new electric outboards that I can think of. You'll need a lot of thrust to push a boat that size in a competitive enviroment but it can be done. It really does matter in certain sitreps. We lost two power heads this season and are down to one rear motor and it cost us the early topwater bite on many occasions. You'll find fishing the jonboat trails that most of the guys are salt of the earth and don't jump each other a whole lot but on the smaller lakes speed definitely is a factor. Especially when there are only two or three holes that are productive on the whole lake. You'll need a 9.9 for the 10hp lakes too.

If you can get your boat to slide competitively the advantages of the larger boat are worth their weight in gold. Stability alone is worth it. I don't know the livewell capacity and construction of a Tracker so that may need modification. You put a couple of 8s and 10s in a livewell on Varner or Horton and you've immediately got a survival problem. You'd be surprised how much it takes to keep a 30-35# sack alive and the livewell should be insulated/oxygenated.

Good Luck to ya'!  

My dream boat before modifications and winning the lottery:


----------



## MerkyWaters

Just checking to see if everyone is *ALIVE*! Havent heard from alot of you in a long time (hunting season i would imagine!)

Robby you still wanting to try for that tourney??

I was thinking about trying to get one together sometime before christmas... Not really worried about the money but would like to maybe through in a few bucks to donate to someone!! 

Might even let Robby win so he can afford GAS! 

Come on guys lets hear from you-uns! Throw some interests to when everyone might would like to get together.


----------



## ugabowhunter

*TX*

Merky,

I would love to do a tx for thanksgiving. if you come, i'll even give some you info on yargo. I think it'd setup pretty good for your bite. the only reason i have't nailed down a date is scales. i need some scales to do the tx. anyone have any?? i would love to put this tx together.

robby


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> Just checking to see if everyone is *ALIVE*!
> Robby you still wanting to try for that tourney??
> 
> 
> 
> Might even let Robby win so he can afford GAS!
> 
> Come on guys lets hear from you-uns! Throw some interests to when everyone might would like to get together.




let me win?? come on now, we know better than that!  merky, you need to keep in mind that you'll be a little closer to my latitude at yargo.

 i would love to get a tx with at least 6 boats, hopefully more. give me a call about scales, merky. i have never fished yargo during the fall/winter, so it should be a level playing field.

robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

Robby, I think we are the only two fools that still check this Thread out!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Hey, I'm alive but I haven't had a chance to be on here for awhile. Been hunting, not too much fishing but I still stop in here to make sure you guys are still alive. gotta run!!!!


----------



## GIGLM9

Merky,

I am here too.  I told Robby the other day I could do the Friday after Thanksgiving for sure.  Don't know about Saturday, but I will try.  I have mainly been hunting since fishing has been so slow for me the last month.


----------



## chef

might be back in georgia then and would love to be in it


----------



## Cameron197

I'll be on Yargo in the morning. I'll take all yo' moneys!!!!


----------



## Cameron197

Well maybe not on taking the money. Got skunked today


----------



## joboo

Whats up fellas? I am still alive just torn between the woods and work right now.
Think I am going to Yahoola tomorrow morning. Chris said it's so low you can see every bit of cover in the lake. Might have to get some pics of the good spots for next years txs.


----------



## big fish

Hey joe let us know if how hard it is to get your boat in and out. Been thinking about going didn't want to drive 1 1/2 hrs to find out i cant launch.. Thanks bud.......


----------



## joboo

Yahoola report:
Chris and I caught about 30 bass today from 8 - 1:30 (mostly small)

The water is about 40 feet from the end of the ramp. We did get stuck pulling out but with the help of a Chevy floormat we got it out. Chris got a bunch of pics he will post.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Seems like Chris is wantining to  keep those picures as evidence! 

Cant blame ya...But i have already seen all the structure out there! I dropped a camera in there last winter.


----------



## joboo

Looks like the Bass in Yahoola are already on the deep winter pattern.


----------



## ugabowhunter

I am still planning on a tx at Yargo the day after Thanksgiving (Friday). I just need to secure some scales before it is definite.

Y'all need to come down here some time soon. We fished Lake Iamonia Saturday and wore them out. Ended up with 17 bass, most were caught on a blue/black chatterbait in 2 feet of water. I had a personal best come off right near the boat. She hit it, ran towards the boat and started peeling off drag when she got to the boat, some how the hook came out, but at least I know they're in there! This lake used to be about 2000-3000 acres. FL cut a ditch in it this year and drained the lake down to about 100 acres, but the fish are still there.

Y'all take care,

Robby


----------



## ugabowhunter

Check out the Ft Yargo tournament thread for 11/23 tx.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Robby got any picutes from the tourney?

How is everyone


----------



## GIGLM9

Merrick,

I'm doing pretty good.  It was nice to take a break from hunting and fish Robby's tournament at Yargo.  He sure did wear them out.  We need to do another tournament in the next month or two.  I don't know which lakes have enoug water in them to launch, but I sure would like to get out to Lathem in the winter if it is accessible.  Any other ideas?


----------



## GIGLM9

MerkyWaters said:


> Robby got any picutes from the tourney?
> 
> The DNR guy was taking pictures.  I am not sure whose camera it was or if Robby got a copy of any of them.


----------



## roym22

Geiger, check these out from Saturday.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Went to lathem last week!! pretty low... Ramp completely out of water. the spillway is almost not got any water around it. depth is 5 feet around it now!

Dock is barely in the water. Little tricky getting the boats in and out. Have to hit it at an angle to get em in and out easy. We caught (brother in-law and myself) around 15 or so fish but maybe 5-8 would keep. We need to wait until about Jan-Mar. to go back out there. Re-reg has been doing decent out at the house. I have been catching some decent 2-3lb spots on every trip usually. Still havent seen any other bruiser buckets though!

Its starting to get that time again when i am ready to get my fish on!


----------



## ugabowhunter

sorry, no pics. i thought the dnr fella was taking pics for us, but that was his camera apparently. besides, i don't own a computer close by to do any uploading. 

ended up fishing the flint river in bainbridge on sunday. i put in the old jonboat at the big boat basin that the pros launch out of and went up river. my best five were 11-12lbs and caught within the first hour. then, i went exploring the rest of the day and left the fish behind. i would love to fish one of those big tx's out of bainbridge, but i think they have a minimum hp for most of those tx's. geiger, when you bringing your boat down here so we can win some big $$ on the flint??? i thougt it was kinda cool to launch where the pros do and catch a good sack of fish so quickly. y'all take care and keep informed about any tx's y'all might plan.

robby


----------



## GIGLM9

*Roy*

Those are some nice fish.  What lake were you fishing?


----------



## GIGLM9

ugabowhunter said:


> geiger, when you bringing your boat down here so we can win some big $$ on the flint???
> robby




I would like to come down there sometime in January or February.  I can hardly put my boat in any lakes up here.  I would definitely like to fish Seminole.  Would we be fishing the lake or fishing the Flint River?

I did manage to slide my boat into Allatoona on Sunday afternoon.  It was raining and blowing about 20MPH.  I finally found some fish and ended up catching 9 spots in about 4 hours.  Nothing real big, but 8 of the 9 were keepers.


----------



## Randall

*Lake Acworth*



GIGLM9 said:


> Those are some nice fish.  What lake were you fishing?


 Its Lake Acworth. Full pool and the fishing was pretty tough that day. Cold and windy so we just fished for four hours. It would make a good place for a small tournament. Jake and Roy think they outfished me but I was just nice and let them catch all the fish.


----------



## GIGLM9

Randall,

I can't believe I didn't recognize it.  I have fished Acworth quite a bit.  It has a good combination of decent spots and big largemouths.  I never can seem to catch more than 2 or 3 per trip.  Do you mind sharing a few tips on how you were catching them?


----------



## Randall

*Lake Acworth*

We found one area that was loaded with fish. Water was two feet deeper than the rest of the flat around it. Eight or nine feet instead of seven. Not a big drop but enough to hold some fish. We just fished a jighead and trickworm slow to catch them. We did get one or two shallow off the outside edge of the dead weedline also.


----------



## Cameron197

GIGLM9 said:


> MerkyWaters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robby got any picutes from the tourney?
> 
> The DNR guy was taking pictures. I am not sure whose camera it was or if Robby got a copy of any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try to call Artie today and get him to e-mail them to me.
> 
> Cameron
Click to expand...


----------



## ugabowhunter

GIGLM9 said:


> I would definitely like to fish Seminole.  Would we be fishing the lake or fishing the Flint River?



i'd like to fish the flint. it suits me better. i have a real tough time with grass and would rather fish rocks. with that being said, i'd like to start learning seminole a little better and start fishing grass a little more. maybe we could do a saturday on the flint and sunday on seminole. or, we could put in at bainbridge and fish the flint then motor down to seminole. it'd be up to you.

robby


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Hey guys! Mind if I join in?


----------



## roym22

Geiger, don't let Randall fool you. He got beat that day (doesn't happen a lot). I think Jake had as many as he did. I made him ride, but I didn't back boat him. He did throw the swim bait a lot that day.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*WHO>?*



CollinsCraft77 said:


> Hey guys! Mind if I join in?




Been so long i think that i might be having you mistaken for someone else! Thought your were Pruitt?? How you been?


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Who is Pruitt?


----------



## MerkyWaters

I dont know??? Looks like someone has stole your identity!!


----------



## MerkyWaters

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!

Going to be out the rest of the Holiday just thought i would wish everyone a great holiday and safe one! Hope everyone gets everything they want!

Anyone fishing over the holidays? Im only going to get to go tom. to Carter's. I will post if the results where worth talking about!

Hope you are taking some good photos Geiger!


----------



## GIGLM9

Blue Ridge didn't go so well last Friday.  We only managed 2 spots and 2 largemouths.  I fished the Toccoa below the dam and the delayed harvest section on Saturday.  We really wore out the trout in the delayed harvest section.  I think of the 30 or so we caught only 1 or 2 were under 12 inches.
Today I went to Guntersville and did fairly decent.  It was only my 4th time there so I am still learning the lake.  I ended up with 8 fish - 1 on a jig and the rest on chatterbait.  Best 5 was 13.5lbs.  Forgot the camera so no pictures.
I plan on fishing Allatoona tomorrow and Lanier on Monday.  I hope everyone has a good Christmas.

Geiger


----------



## roym22

Planning on going to Guntersville for the first time over the holidays. What color chatterbait?


----------



## GIGLM9

*Chatterbait*

Roy,

I threw a 1/2 oz. in Blue Glimmer.  Any style chatterbait that is white should work.  Let it fall to the bottom and work it back very slowly.  We spent half our time on the banks and half our time on humps.  We caught all our fish on the banks near the mouths of the creeks or the main river.  The water temperature in the main river was 53 degrees and the temperature in the back of the creeks was 48 so I would stay close to the main river.  I hope this helps.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

How is everyone doing, fellas I'll be ready to where ya'lls butts out soon. I hope everyone is doing fine. I have to hunt to 1-15-08 to try to win me a trip to IL. to bowhunt next year. It looks good right now but that could change before the 15th. But I'll be ready for a tourny or two. I will see ya'll soon 
                                                           Randy


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Okay guys, hunting season is about over and I'm ready to do some fishing. Boy, Lathem is low as I am sure most lakes are. What do you think this will do to the little tourney trails that are out there? Maybe this rain will help the smaller lakes some. I sure hope this upcoming fishing season was better than the hunting. I am looking forward to seeing some of you guys again.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Lathem is doing as usuall. I went there over the holidays...Nothing to write home about but the guy fishing with me caught some 2lb average fish (Maybe 3-4 of them). Ive heard that Yahoola is full again. Anyone know? I would love to get up there this weekend!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Merk, what we you throwing over there?


----------



## joboo

Merky, Yahoola boatramp is useable again. The late rains brought it back up but the water is really stained.
When is the next tx? I am ready to get back into the fishing mode.


----------



## Cameron197

I don't know if all of y'all heard but, Terry Lee (hawghunna) from Lil Water Bassin is starting a one man tournament trail to be fished on Sundays. I Think that the Schedule is on the Lil Water Message Forum. You can also PM Hawghunna here on GON for more info.

Cameron


----------



## MerkyWaters

First SWAT tourney of the year!! I think we will kick off the year in Feb. what does everyone think?

I am going to Queen City soon to see what it looks like...Then going to Yahoola to test it out...Lathem is still a little earlier than i would like...

Little Carter's was doing pretty good Monday caught 15 best five went about 10-12lbs.

Lets here some dates and locations...I am going to start a poll page to get everyones opinion on which lake we will start out on...so if you have some suggestions for some lakes through em at me.  Just remember we FISH N. GA


----------



## ugabowhunter

Cameron,

Why you got that towel over the fish's mouth? Don't want us to see that shiner you used?? j/k, looks like a fine yargo bass to me. wish i could join y'all for the tx's. i sure am going to miss it. we'll be up that way the next 4 weekends, but i won't be able to bring the boat  b/c we are supposed to be moving. if anyone has room, i'd love to go sometime.

y'all take care,

robby


----------



## MerkyWaters

Robby more than likely i will be fishing somewhere if you want to join me.


----------



## GIGLM9

Anybody been to Yahoola over the last week?  I may consider going there this weekend.  

This past weekend was flat out awesome for Jake and I.  We fished a tournament at Allatoona on Saturday and ended up in 2nd place with right at 9lbs.  Jason who fished some of the jon boat tournaments with me last year, also fished with another guy and they had the winning sack but their cranking battery died and they couldn't make it to weigh in.  They had 10.5lbs and would have had big fish. We went back out after the tournament and got a few more good ones on drop shot.

Sunday we hit Lanier and the big ones were biting.  We only caught 12 fish but all were keepers with Jake landing the biggest one around 5lbs.  Our best 5 went 17lbs. for the day.  I don't get out to Lanier enough!  

Here are a few pictures from Sunday.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Nice spots gieger and jake, lanier has some pig spots for sure.


----------



## Cameron197

ugabowhunter said:


> Cameron,
> 
> Why you got that towel over the fish's mouth? Don't want us to see that shiner you used?? j/k, looks like a fine yargo bass to me. wish i could join y'all for the tx's. i sure am going to miss it. we'll be up that way the next 4 weekends, but i won't be able to bring the boat  b/c we are supposed to be moving. if anyone has room, i'd love to go sometime.
> 
> y'all take care,
> 
> robby


Trying to keep the blood out of her mouth. The thing had an extremely rough mouth. She bit the crap out of me. Anyway, you know what I was using if I was at Yargo, or anywhere for that matter!!!

Cameron


----------



## ugabowhunter

Nice fish, Geiger! Congrats on finding some good spots. Y'all are making me home-sick now. Keep up the reports and pics and I'll try to do the same, but I can't upload pics until we move again. 

Take care,
Robby


----------



## GIGLM9

*Anybody Fishing*

Anybody been out fishing or is everyone afraid of the cold.  The fishing has been on fire for me over the last month although I have been spending all my time on the big lakes.  I was thinking about Yahoola, Black Shoals or Varner on Sunday.   Gas prices  are the only thing stopping me from going to Lanier, but I may change my mind by this weekend.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Caught a 5.5 lb spot this past weekend. Spots are on out there as well went two days on one day caught 4, only fished 2 hours wind was too bad, then next time snow was starting to scare me after being there for only 1 hour, caught 4 that day with the smallest going 2.5. Snow sure was pretty covering the whole boat!


----------



## ugabowhunter

*FINALLY!!*

Off to lake seminole after a 3 week hiatus!! Good luck to all this weekend!! Be sure to post pics.

Take care,
Robby


----------



## Cameron197

Who is all going to be at Sandy Creek Saturday for the HVBA opener?


----------



## ugabowhunter

sadly, i am not going to be able to make. we have to move in to a new house saturday (it's 4 minutes to the boat basin on the flint!!). i wish we could make it, though. good luck to ya cameron and geiger. geiger, you got a lot to live up to next saturday!

robby


----------



## Randall

*Sandy Creek*



Cameron197 said:


> Who is all going to be at Sandy Creek Saturday for the HVBA opener?



I will be there with Roy.


----------



## robinh

my project boat is almost done ,the last thing is the electronics,i am going with the Eagle 480 . I just can,t decide with or without gps . is gps needed or helpful on the smaller lakes ? thanks for any input.


----------



## roym22

Randall said he needed a good net man! Geiger you gonna be there?


----------



## GIGLM9

*Sandy Creek*

Jason and I will be there on Saturday.  Last year is definitely in the back of our minds, but I highly doubt we can do that again.  If you look at our past tournaments at Sandy Creek, other than last year, it is pretty obvious that it is not my favorite lake.  Good luck to everyone on Saturday.  How many boats do you think we will draw?


----------



## roym22

Probably 15 or so. Weather seems to be looking pretty good.


----------



## Cameron197

Next tournament is at Varner and will pull about 25-30


----------



## J RAY

I am thinking about fishing some of the HVBA tx this year but I dont know many of the lakes at all,only been to sandy creek once and didn't do any good. Besides that I have only fished 2 others varner and hard labor. I have done pretty good at both of those lakes. Can I pay my membership fee at the lake saturday?


----------



## Cameron197

Yes... Go ahead and do the on-line registration on the HVBA site. It makes it a lot easier for Mike on the morning of the first tournament.


----------



## J RAY

thanks cameron,do you fish in most of the tx


----------



## Cameron197

Yes, I try at least. I have not been able to fish a entire season due to baseball but I'll be there for all of them this year


----------



## roym22

Did you get another boat Cameron? See you out there.


----------



## Cameron197

Fishing with Steven Turner this season. I was trying to buy another of your old boats (the Tracker w/ the Ranger rails) but the guy decided to keep it. Now I'm looking into getting Measons when I get my refund. Hey, you know that Randall can't fish that mud hole that we are going to Saturday!!!


----------



## roym22

That's bold words coming from you when your holding a fish with a towel in your avatar. Randall said he has swimbaits larger than you avatar fish. Will you use a net or the towel to get the fish in the boat Saturday.


----------



## Cameron197

roym22 said:


> That's bold words coming from you when your holding a fish with a towel in your avatar. Randall said he has swimbaits larger than you avatar fish. Will you use a net or the towel to get the fish in the boat Saturday.


 
I had cut my hand and was bleeding and did not want to get it in her mouth. 
Anyy ways. You can't use a net when both of us have a fish on at the same time. 

Are you going to be missing any tournaments for basebal this year or are you going to fish them all?


----------



## roym22

*Tx*

I will fish when I can. I would like to fish them all, but Jake comes first. I have a rule not to miss his game due to my hobby.


----------



## ugabowhunter

What is everyone doing this weekend? HVBA is at Varner, right? Merky, you fishing anywhere? Cameron, you going to fish all the HVBA tx's this year? My dad and I are going to fish stone mtn on the 22nd and then I'll fish the 2-day @ yargo and black shoals. i think that should be a really good tx.


----------



## Cameron197

Yep, I'm in for all of them this year.


----------



## Randall

*Varner*

My wife is out of town this weekend so I may take the kids fishing if its nice weather. Can't fish the tournament but may hit Varner in the afternoon. Varner is good right now and it may take some big weights to win. I know a few people who are on them good right now.


----------



## MerkyWaters

I have to do some work on the J-Boat! I am going to post some pictures on here sometime soon to ask if anyone knows how to fix fiberglass to recommend ways to doing it. Ive tried to patch sections and have failed at resolving.

BUT i am planning on going to Salacoa Lake the first weekend of March! Opening weekend!


----------



## chef

is that in gordon county? might go there too!


----------



## Cameron197

Randall said:


> My wife is out of town this weekend so I may take the kids fishing if its nice weather. Can't fish the tournament but may hit Varner in the afternoon. Varner is good right now and it may take some big weights to win. I know a few people who are on them good right now.


Is Roy going to fish the tx?


----------



## roym22

NO.I'm not sure how many tx I will make now that baseball has started. I fished Wedowee in a club tx last Saturday.


----------



## GIGLM9

Roy,

What club do you fish with?  I know a guy who fished with the Haralson Hawg Hunters and he got first place at Wedowee last Saturday with 10.80lbs.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Anyone know the name of the Hall county Reservoir just out of Gainesville? It backs up from Miller Lake? Just curious about it. I think its called Cedar Creek Reservoir

Is it open to the public and what restrictions, good fishing?


----------



## ugabowhunter

MerkyWaters said:


> Anyone know the name of the Hall county Reservoir just out of Gainesville? It backs up from Miller Lake? Just curious about it. I think its called Cedar Creek Reservoir
> 
> Is it open to the public and what restrictions, good fishing?




it is cedar creek reservoir. it is full of small fish, lots of them. might be some bigger fish in there, too. i think a fella on here named "jody"-something can shed some light on the subject. i would suggest searching the forum for cedar creek and find an old thread or two from last year. last i heard, it is public water, but there was not a ramp. if you go and find the one road you can go down to put in, be sure to back down it with your boat cuz it is very difficult to turn your truck and boat around to put it. let me know if you can't find the old threads.

robby


----------



## ugabowhunter

merky,
i added to the cedar creek post so it should be near this thread by the time you read this. 

they're forecasting 35 mph winds tomorrow, so maybe i won't be fishing after work. if i do, i'll let y'all know how it goes.

robby


----------



## krusty

Anyone been to Lathem lately?


----------



## MerkyWaters

*Rumor*

I have heard that Hall County as well as some other municipalities are having Reservoirs built. Anyone know or heard of any started, in progress, or anything on them?


----------



## chef

its looking like with all the small lakes being built and the price of gas , electric jon boats might be the way to go, if i had the money i would buy up all the jon boats on craigslist and customize them to tournament jon boats, im sure alot of people want one but dont have the time to do the customizing themselves, was gonna buy a bass boat but i think i will stick with my jon boat.


----------



## MerkyWaters

I actually just bought a Bass boat that will be a gas/electric boat! Dont care about speed, its all about the COMFORT!


----------



## duckdoc

*fishing*

Please let me know the dates, rules, and where to put in. I would love to fish in your tournament. I will be coming from Marietta. Also any good directions would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## MerkyWaters

Check out the Yahoola Thread!


----------



## MerkyWaters

ttt


----------



## joboo

Chris and I are in.


----------



## shadow2

anyone been on the water lately?


----------



## shadow2

*Yahoola on 25 may*

Went to Yahoola today with my wife for a few hours this afternoon.  They have pulled 4 to 5 ft of water out of the lake in the past six days.  The bite was very slow for us this afternoon.  If the lake drops to much more it will be hard to get the boat off the trailer and keep the truck on somethign with some traction. 

BTW I say a small pontoon with the large min kota on the back with three girls and to guys going out for spin when i was taking out.  I guess the pleasure barges have gone eletric.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Economy must be taking its toll on everyone. Havent heard from a soul here lately! Hope everyone is doing fine. Havent been fishing in about 3 weeks! Been about to go nuts oh yeah on top of quitting dip for about a month now! Plan on going here in the near future to the lower lake at carter's


----------



## chef

lets do a lathem tournament!!


----------



## GIGLM9

*Lathem Tournament*

How about Lathem on August 2nd.  Anybody up for that?


----------



## chef

i can do the 3rd


----------



## krusty

I am open for a tx on the 2nd.


----------



## shadow2

lets do it!!


----------



## ugabowhunter

Howdy!!

I know y'all are probably set on Lathem for the next tx, but do y'all think we could maybe do High Falls sometime so I could fish it? High falls is probably about 2 hrs from most of y'all. If not, I understand. I am just trying to feel things out. I have only fished high falls twice. so there really wouldn't be a huge advantage. let me know. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I miss being able to fish with y'all!

Robby


----------



## mesocollins

let me know 2! this weekend will only be my 3rd time fishing High Falls.


----------



## shadow2

So when and where are we going to do a TX... I say lathem...high falls is a bit two far


----------



## chef

were getting a little too close to the 2nd and no decisions, lets shoot a couple of weeks ahead and plan something, i might even have a partner that knows how to fish better than i can, if i can get him out of the house ( you know who you are) high falls is cool with me!


----------



## ugabowhunter

there would be no rush on a high falls tx. it could even be this winter. it's just a thought cuz i would really like to see evryone!.....and then take all of your money!!!!


just kidding, of course!

Robby


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Yeah,
           Ya'll cum on down to High Falls this Saturday and fish with Lil' Water Bassin',we will be blasting off from the Buck Creek ramp  around safe light....weigh-in at 3:00 pm.

We will wave the annual membership fee.

Entry fee is $70.00 including $10.00 per boat big bass pot (optional).

We had to alter our schedule because Lake Lucas is closed for a couple of months...we will fish Lucas on Sept. 9th now.


----------



## Lawnmowerman

HAWGHUNNA said:


> we will fish Lucas on Sept. 9th now.




Tuesday??

Sure would be nice if your web-site had the correct dates and places on it. I just can't figure out when yall are where,,,

There were (2) I was gonna fish, only to find out yall weren't there,, Could you please revise your web-site to reflect the upcoming changes that have been made?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

O.K....Alright,
                         The schedule has been revised...

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/2008schedule.htm

Now you have no excuses to come out and donate.

See ya at High Falls.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Dang is anyone alive now'a days?


----------



## MerkyWaters

I am bumping this to so there is less confusion on using the Lathem Tx event page. 

I have mentioned it to a few members that sound interested in putting together a regional event for us N.Ga anglers at the end of our season.


----------



## shadow2

WOW have not seen this thread in a while


----------



## MerkyWaters

Back from the dead!
Russ who is doing your decals?


----------



## deepwater

MerkyWaters said:


> I am bumping this to so there is less confusion on using the Lathem Tx event page.
> 
> I have mentioned it to a few members that sound interested in putting together a regional event for us N.Ga anglers at the end of our season.



A regional sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## russ010

Logos came from Darryl at http://www.iguanagrafix.com... tell him that you saw that he sponsors tinboats.net


----------



## MerkyWaters

Just wondered if you used a local around canton.
My in-laws sister owns and runs a graphic store.


----------



## russ010

I should have asked... but I've been using this guy for a while now.. I'll know next time though


----------



## Duffman3746

it lives. Im up for  a north ga regional


----------



## MerkyWaters

Duffman3746 said:


> Im up for  a north ga regional



Chris, 
I think we are doing this for North Ga Trail members only. I am guessing its going to be something like J-Bait just as of now there is SWAT and BANG (if they are interested), i dont think there are any others out there in the North Ga Area.

BUT we are going to be putting together a Large Event this year for helping someone out. I will post when we figure everything out.


----------



## russ010

I think BANG will be interested... if they aren't, I know me and Lizard Drager will probably fish it on behalf of BANG..

Let me know when you get the benefit tourney together, I'll fish it as long as that weekend is free.


----------



## Cameron197

If you get a good bunch of anglers and a web site, Terry might inculde BANG in J-BAIT in a few years.


----------



## russ010

Cameron197 said:


> If you get a good bunch of anglers and a web site, Terry might inculde BANG in J-BAIT in a few years.



the website will be completed tonight.. .but it will be a couple of weeks before it's really operating


----------



## MerkyWaters

Cameron197 said:


> If you get a good bunch of anglers and a web site, Terry might inculde BANG in J-BAIT in a few years.



I see how it is!
Leavin out the small people.


----------



## lizard drager

maby in the future,there could be a whole jonboat federation,northern region.central region. southern region,with regional events sending fisherman to a federation championship. you give us north ga boys a year to get going rite and we will be ready,maby a north vs.south tourny, ya come on,civil war baby.


----------



## russ010

The BANG website is up.. still needs a lot of work, but I'll get it there.

http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com


----------



## MerkyWaters

Great Job Russ.


----------



## russ010

definitely don't want to do this for a living.. but it was fun. I ended up using BlueVoda or Vodahost... I don't know which it's really called. But the platform they use is just like Microsoft Word (almost)... not a free website, but that's ok


----------

